# Coremageddon - "bigadv lounge"



## zodac

Ok, first things first, the name is just a placeholder. If any of you guys have any suggestions, we can put it to a vote, but I didn't have any inspiring ideas, and to be honest, neither did anyone else (I mean you sweff).

Anyway, for those of you wondering what this is, it's a contest, for MultiCPU rigs.  Anyone with a 2p/4p G34 rig, or an SR-2/SR-X can join in and compete. All users are sorted into classes based on their rigs. There is the 16-24 class, for rigs with 16-24 threads/cores, the 24-32 class, and then the 32+ class, for those lucky guys with 400k+ PPD rigs.


----------



## robwadeson

Oh I see that I started late. Let me put in the new passkey ^_^


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robwadeson*
> 
> Oh I see that I started late. Let me put in the new passkey ^_^


Don't do like me and forget to run 10 non-bigadv WUs with the new passkey to "prime the bonus pump"








Cost me about 500K in points.


----------



## bwhiten

The names are non-exciting but are descriptive.
I don't game any longer but I'm sure some who do can think of appropriate schemes.

By the way, first and only time I may see my name at #1 !! Even if it's just an example


----------



## crystalhand

Dont have a lot of competition there


----------



## Deeeebs

im at 0? this rocks...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I guess if i want to participate in this i would need to set up a new passkey.


----------



## arvidab

Poor you.

I have to actually buy the parts if I wanted in.


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Poor you.
> I have to actually buy the parts if I wanted in.


Ya no kidding I wish I had a setup. Cant justify the 1k+ price tag as a student.


----------



## juano

So you need something named do you? Well you know who to come to for that. I make names like Lutro0 makes banners!

_*The MultiCPU Super Califragilistic Expialidocious!*_ or The MCPU SCE for short.

Also where the hell is the glitter text option in the BBC editor? I need glitter. EDIT: Nevermind I found it.


----------



## zodac

No.


----------



## crystalhand

how can you say no to pink glitter?


----------



## zodac

Oh, you missed it? Like this:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> No.


----------



## Desert Rat

Top 3 FTW!


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystalhand*
> 
> how can you say no to pink glitter?




FTFY


----------



## Desert Rat

I will send cookies to the person that can oc my 4p. Need moar power.....


----------



## zodac

Josh can help with that sort of thing... get to him before he finds out about this!


----------



## Desert Rat

Boooo! Now he wont do it.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Josh can help with that sort of thing... get to him before he finds out about this!


That's right, the  is going to be super competitive.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Boooo! Now he wont do it.


Find him quick! He's in IRC now; if you keep bugging him, he might say yes before he comes on OCN. 

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Josh can help with that sort of thing... get to him before he finds out about this!
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, the  is going to be super competitive.
Click to expand...

Post that again, and I'mma just delete it.


----------



## juano

Well then I'mma just make it in different colors.







I tried to be accommodating because I know purple/pink glitter is your favorite color based on your Dell 'case mod'


----------



## Erick Silver

I say we call this "The Hydra Folding Competition". Multi Processors like the Hydra has Multi Heads.


----------



## zodac

The only mod I did on my Dell was to colour is blue. I posted pics!


----------



## G3RG

Took you long enough to set this up...

Such a slacker Z


----------



## zodac

People weren't sending passkeys. And when you've got as few people as this... you need everyone on board.


----------



## Deeeebs

people sent you passkeys... you just got them all mixed up!!!


----------



## zodac

I mixed one up... ONE!


----------



## Erick Silver

Change the name to "The Hydra Folding Competition" !!!


----------



## zodac

If the people actually in the event like the name... I can do that.


----------



## Erick Silver

LOL You had a hard enough time getting passkeys from them. What makes you think they will respond to a name change issue?? Take some initiative man....errr...woman....errr pod.......Zodac.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but then that's their problem. I don't care what the name is, so if they want it changed, up to them to show the initiative.


----------



## bwhiten

The Pink Stuff was REAUL PURTY!





























But I like the Hydra better..........maybe............


----------



## BritishBob

Hydra sounds better.
I read the topic title and got slightly excited, just started on a dual CPU build for giggles, only 4 cores but multi cpus. /sadface.


----------



## Erick Silver

Could Call it "The Hydra" - Multi CPU Folding Competition.


----------



## JoshHuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Change the name to "The Hydra Folding Competition" !!!


No!

Cerberus on the other hand...


----------



## crystalhand

cool cats club?


----------



## zodac

No cats!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> im at 0? this rocks...


You need to feed kingkong to run lol!!


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> No cats!


What if we somehow combined the cats and glitter....


----------



## zodac

I would ban you for life.


----------



## crystalhand




----------



## zodac

Your sad face won't change my mind...


----------



## Disturbed117

I will just be on my way.


----------



## bwhiten

How about:

*THE IN-CORE-IGIBLES*


----------



## zodac

Oh dear God...

If I go with "Hydra" would you all stop?


----------



## Erick Silver

*But Glitter Kitties!



Everyone loves Glitter Kitties!*

Here is a picc for the Banner. Yes I know where its from. But it is cool.


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> *But Glitter Kitties!
> 
> Everyone loves Glitter Kitties!*


YES if the sad face did not work that hopefully will....

I think everyone would stop for the glitter kitties. Say it out loud. I know you will love it


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Oh dear God...
> 
> If I go with "Hydra" would you all stop?


Hah! One independent thought from me and your calling upon a higher authority..... I be so good


----------



## sweffymo

I wanted to call it "Multi-CPU Monsters" but Z doesn't like that name. If all of you complain enough, Z might change it to that though.


----------



## bwhiten

How about:

CORE-PUSCLE


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I would ban you for life.


Please don't say that I am allergic to that stuff because I just got a warning last week for telling the guy to post his rigs into the appraisal
section instead of just selling the X58A-UD3R for $250, lol!!!


----------



## bwhiten

I'm on a roll now:

*CORE-MAGGEDON*


----------



## JoshHuman

"More P than you"


----------



## zodac

Not necessarily... more PPD, sure... but not P.


----------



## bwhiten

Huh. And my family calls me corny.... I wonder why?


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> I'm on a roll now:
> *CORE-MAGGEDON*


Ok if you guys really object to glitter kitties... despite how obviously awesome that is my vote is for this


----------



## sweffymo

THE IN-CORE-IGIBLES is actually really funny.


----------



## zodac

I liek Core-maggedon actually.


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo*
> 
> THE IN-CORE-IGIBLES is actually really funny.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I liek Core-maggedon actually.


Please, please!!! I've got a million of em.
Actually, don't encourage me. I get giddy and all....


----------



## Jeppzer

The Better then you club.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> The Better then you club.


Every part of that is wrong.

Let us count the ways:
1. It's not a club.
2. It's than not then.
3. Your capitalization is all wrong.
4. You're not better than us.


----------



## Jeppzer

Oh, but I am.

Also;


----------



## juano

I also think that it should be called the glitter kitties contest.


----------



## derickwm

Uhh.


----------



## [March]




----------



## Desert Rat

Im out of this contest. Its like a stupid beauty pageant with all this glitter.....


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Im out of this contest. Its like a stupid beauty pageant with all this glitter.....


Lol...

My cheesey name:
'Core Blimey Contest'


----------



## bwhiten

I'm not British but I'll contribute this:

*Top Core Bollocks!*


----------



## BritishBob

'Core you believe it?'


----------



## crystalhand

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Oh, but I am.
> Also;





A new twist on the idea I like it!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I also think that it should be called the glitter kitties contest.






The glitter kitties support is growing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Uhh.


I take your cat like Lights girl to show support for our cause and I thank you.


----------



## Desert Rat




----------



## Jeppzer

Just for you.


----------



## Desert Rat

You are a


Glitterfy.com - Tinkerbell Glitter Graphics


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> You are a
> 
> Glitterfy.com - Tinkerbell Glitter Graphics


:O I hope that was not directed at me. if it is i am so telling my mom!


----------



## mach1

How about this:

THE ONLY FOLDING CONTEST YOU CAN WIN WITH AMD PROCESSORS!!!


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystalhand*
> 
> :O I hope that was not directed at me. if it is i am so telling my mom!


Nope! It was directed for the other brat that posted above me.....


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm telling my mom....

zodac!! DR is a meanie!


----------



## mach1




----------



## crystalhand

The whole glitter thing sure has caught on maybe zodac will give in









Not just AMD processors....AMD/ATI in general (since AMD owns ATI)


----------



## JoshHuman

Are we going to have to wait weeks for a GDocs update like with TC?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystalhand*
> 
> The whole glitter thing sure has caught on maybe zodac will give in


Pttf... I brought the whole pink and glitter thing to this team.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHuman*
> 
> Are we going to have to wait weeks for a GDocs update like with TC?


Nah, not weeks. The update process here is a simple copy and paste for all stats, so takes like 45 seconds. Once I'm on a computer. 

Today's update was just posted.


----------



## zodac

BTW, a couple of new entrants:

derickwm will join the 32+ class with a 4x 6174 rig (I think; he's not good with numbers ), while SweetAndLow will join the 24-32 class with a 4x E7540 rig, which is running on 32 threads.

Hopefully we'll get a few more SR-2 Folders in soon so Jepp is even lower than 2nd.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Hopefully we'll get a few more SR-2 Folders in soon so Jepp is even lower than 2nd.


That's a good reason to want more SR-2s. Can I join with just a 2700k and a 580? I bet I could still beat Jeppzer with that.

Is your edit button broken z?


----------



## zodac

No, you can't join. 

And no, the edit button is working fine. But the first of the two posts was a normal reply, while the second was an announcement of sorts, so I felt it was apt to post it separately.

Got a problem?


----------



## Erick Silver

I still like mine. _*"The Hydra" Multi Processor Folding Competition*_.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> BTW, a couple of new entrants:
> 
> derickwm will join the 32+ class with a 4x 6174 rig (I think; he's not good with numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ),


Tis true. I'm a photography major for a reason


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystalhand*
> 
> The whole glitter thing sure has caught on maybe zodac will give in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not just AMD processors....AMD/ATI in general (since AMD owns ATI)


Except the ATI name was blown up with dynamite so it's just AMD.

It was glittery dynamite


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Hopefully we'll get a few more SR-2 Folders in soon so Jepp is even lower than 2nd.












My mobo is only 400km away now!


----------



## zodac

Stats updated. 

If you're watching the full stats page tomorrow, it might get a little messed up, I'm gonna try and change something while I move over to March. Don't worry about it, since I'll fix everything up before I finish. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I would ban you for life.
> 
> 
> 
> Editors can't ban.
Click to expand...

I can ban them from all the Folding events. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Hopefully we'll get a few more SR-2 Folders in soon so Jepp is even lower than 2nd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mobo is only 400km away now!
Click to expand...

"Only"?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> "Only"?


Considering it has been shipped from outside the EU I'd say 400km is just a stone throw away.


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Except the ATI name was blown up with dynamite so it's just AMD.
> It was glittery dynamite


Haha your right. They are still selling the older GPUs under the ATI name.. or at least at newegg. I guess since I have seen the ATI option on neweggs site I thought they still sold under their old name. No idea how I have believed that for so long


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I like it too


----------



## juano

I now officially don't care what the name is as long as it's in pink/purple glitter.


----------



## zodac

Then you will end up being disappointed.


----------



## 69BBNova

My submission for a name is...

*"THE CORE PROJECT"*...









simple and direct


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Then you will end up being disappointed.


Not likely if the thread keeps up as it has been.


----------



## zodac

Why are you people suggesting things? You're not in the event! :sozo:


----------



## juano

For funsies.


----------



## sweffymo

Compared to these suggestions, my (admittedly somewhat lame) suggestion easily makes the top 3.


----------



## juano

What was yours again? Let me see it in glitter and we'll see how we feel about it.


----------



## axipher

The League of Extraordinary Folders?


----------



## Citra

This thread is lulz.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeppzer

My package has arrived!

Now to.. uhm.. borrow a shopping cart to get it home.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> My package has arrived!
> Now to.. uhm.. borrow a shopping cart to get it home.


That's not a very good name. I mean we can still see how it looks in glitter but so far I'm not impressed.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Why are you people suggesting things? You're not in the event!


Just because I am not currently in the event does not mean I won't be in the event later. I already have the approval of the future Mrs. Silver to build a 4P system after the wedding. So when this happens I will be a part of it.


----------



## SS_Patrick

I heard this thread needed some Patrick

I have multiple 2600ks and a soldering iron.

Can I join?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Why are you people suggesting things? You're not in the event!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I am not currently in the event does not mean I won't be in the event later. I already have the approval of the future Mrs. Silver to build a 4P system after the wedding. So when this happens I will be a part of it.
Click to expand...

At most, that would entitle you to half a vote. And I'd need proof that the Mrs has approved. :teaching:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> I heard this thread needed some Patrick
> 
> I have multiple 2600ks and a soldering iron.
> 
> Can I join?


No.


----------



## JoshHuman

How about:

"Multi-CPU folding contest - Josh has probably had his hands on most of the supermicro boards"


----------



## Desert Rat

Josh! Overclock my 4p so I can beat deeebs at this. Im not loosing to the Intel guy in our class.....


----------



## JoshHuman

I might be available tomorrow night... If not then maybe Saturday or Monday.


----------



## Desert Rat

Sounds good to me. Thanks!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHuman*
> 
> How about:
> "Multi-CPU folding contest - Josh has probably had his hands on most of the supermicro boards"












Or "Multi-CPU folding contest - Based on luck"

My 4p still hasn't submitted a unit for 48 hours now...


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Or "Multi-CPU folding contest - Based on luck"


Hey! I resent that! I hand picked those ram sticks and 6128s personally!!!


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or "Multi-CPU folding contest - Based on luck"
> My 4p still hasn't submitted a unit for 48 hours now...


Haha nice small print did not notice that at first


----------



## Jeppzer

Now we're game!


----------



## zodac

Ok guys, stats are being reset for March now.

I'm also in the process of changing how this page works:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdG5rVy1tbXZSSS1BWjJIT1E2ZXU0OXc#gid=4

When finished, it should show the overall score on the left (which will then be filtered into the separate sheets in the OP), while showing the daily points for the month.


----------



## Jeppzer

Oh look, you're actually useful.


----------



## zodac

More useful than you, at any rate. Though that's not difficult...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> More useful than you, at any rate. Though that's not difficult...


Then why didn't you do it before...


----------



## zodac

Since I'd filled up the spreadsheet with fake/inaccurate stats for most of Feb (since stats only went live on the 27th), it made sense to reset everything, and work off a clean slate.


----------



## G3RG

When did you reset from though.... cause today is the 2nd.... and my 6904 isnt on the chart =/


----------



## Jeppzer

It cleaned everything up when I entered.

I think it's a sign of love.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> When did you reset from though.... cause today is the 2nd.... and my 6904 isnt on the chart =/


When did it drop?


----------



## G3RG

This morning. But I guess it could be you being too much of a slacker to update frequently


----------



## zodac

The stats come from the same system as the TC, so they're emailed once a day, at 6am GMT. If the WU dropped after that, it'll be included in the next update.


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> This morning. But I guess it could be you being too much of a slacker to update frequently


Thats OK. You leave Z alone ............ since it has me in 1st for a day anyway....


----------



## G3RG

Just wait until my 6904 shows up... it has you beat by like 10k points lol


----------



## bwhiten

That's just fine, my second bomb drops tomorrow at noon


----------



## derickwm

Yeah! I'm winning


----------



## Jeppzer

z said it get's the stats once a day by email. After that We have to sacrifice a chicken or two, pray to the gods, stop kevdogs law and stand on our hands. Then z will ponder updating the spreadsheets.


----------



## zodac

I already updated today's stats 4 hours ago. Leave me alone!


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## scubadiver59

You still looking for a name?

*Exponentially Binary* **no pink**

Chip numbers increasing by twos...hence the binary

The amount of processing is increasing exponentially...and the chip count is also increasing exponentially 2^2.

Of course, if you use a 6x chip system it doesn't fit...but an 8x system would back up my name use.

Also, y'all are sucking me in a deep hole with these new 4p systems....I'm just going to have to put my water system build on even more of a hold just so I can play.


----------



## zodac

Name isn't pink; I approve.


----------



## sweffymo

Meh. I do agree that the "not pink" part is a major improvement but that's all it's got going for it...


----------



## bwhiten

I used this little ditty on another thread:

*xP FOLDING: THE NEXT GENERATION*

Or how about:

*MultiCPU: THE WRATH OF CORE!*

All I got to say is you better pick soon cause I can't stop myself!


----------



## sweffymo

I can appreciate the Star Trek references, but I don't think I would ever pick one for a name.


----------



## derickwm

MultiCPU: FOLDING ALL THE WORK UNITS


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo*
> 
> I can appreciate the Star Trek references, but I don't think I would ever pick one for a name.


Moving on then:

*TEXAS CHAIN CORE MASSACRE!*










*FOLD OF THE LIVING CORES!*


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> Moving on then:
> 
> *TEXAS CHAIN CORE MASSACRE!*


^ This.

And please keep 'em coming...


----------



## crystalhand

Dont know if this has been suggested but "hardcore" in pink obviously


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> ^ This.
> And please keep 'em coming...


Surely you didn't just encourage me, did you ?







Ok, for the Swedes then:

*THE RIG WITH THE DRAGON CORES*


----------



## arvidab

MOAR!


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## bwhiten

Good, but I'm guessing you're gonna get whacked for that pink colory sparkley thing.......


----------



## crystalhand

I think the majority of us want pink sparkly in the name







I mean whats not awesome about that


----------



## zodac

If you insist on acting like *IDIOTS*, I'll choose a name myself. :jealoussm


----------



## BWG

The "Server Challenge" or SC to coincide with The "Team Challenge" TC


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> If you insist on acting like *IDIOTS*, I'll choose a name myself.


Well! You asked didn't you? We have to have a little fun to make spending this kind of moolah bearable.


----------



## zodac

Good God man... that's worse than the pink stuff!


----------



## crystalhand

We try our hardest but you are never pleased


----------



## zodac

Exactly. Remember that, and you'll survive this with some of your sanity.


----------



## Kevdog

The Copious Core Challenge !
or
The Copious Core Contest !
or
The OCN Copious Core Challenge !
or
The OCN Copious Core Contest !
or
lol


----------



## Jeppzer

You need to add a P at the end, so it'll be CCCP.
Then make it glittery pink and you'll have my vote.


----------



## Kevdog




----------



## Jeppzer

You have my vote. Sweden approves!


----------



## Desert Rat

Just letting you guys know Im down until I can figure out how to fix a problem I have. I did a memory flash yesterday with someone else help and now I got a *"Node: No DQS Receiver Enable pass window found"* error when booting up. Also when do a *grep MemTotal /sys/devices/system/node/node[0-9]*/** check it only reports nodes 6 and 7. If I do a *tpc -dram* it shows all my ram with the correct timings. My TPF just tripple after this problem. Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## dmanstasiu

MultiCPU
-> PolyProcessor Competition?
We would have the TC and the PPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> You need to add a P at the end, so it'll be CCCP.
> Then make it glittery pink and you'll have my vote.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


You guys just made my day









Please do this. So we can brag to [H] that we'll destroy them with our pink glittery rendition of the CCCP


----------



## Jeppzer

In soviet OCN, WU's fold you!


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> MultiCPU
> -> PolyProcessor Competition?
> We would have the TC and the PPC
> You guys just made my day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do this. So we can brag to [H] that we'll destroy them with our pink glittery rendition of the CCCP


If only Zodac would understand and accept the beauty of all things pink glitter. She insists on being conservative and anti cool with her naming/logo design


----------



## Flying Toilet

What about 2p Socket F?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystalhand*
> 
> If only Zodac would understand and accept the beauty of all things pink glitter. She insists on being conservative and anti cool with her naming/logo design


You shut your mouth! You weren't even here when I started the pink, sparkly trend in this forum. If I felt pink was appropriate, It'd be pink.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*
> 
> What about 2p Socket F?


Send me a PM with the CPUs you're using, and the PPD you get on -bigadv WUs.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You shut your mouth!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You shut your mouth!
Click to expand...

I got you dman


----------



## sweffymo

I dunno Z, I think you used pink text but I don't remember seeing any sparkles.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo*
> 
> I dunno Z, I think you used pink text but I don't remember seeing any sparkles.


The sparkly part was my personality. ^_^


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sweffymo*
> 
> I dunno Z, I think you used pink text but I don't remember seeing any sparkles.
> 
> 
> 
> The sparkly part was my personality. ^_^
Click to expand...

Oh no, who starting feeding her self-confidence, we should have never made that zodac-day thread...


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You shut your mouth! You weren't even here when I started the pink, sparkly trend in this forum. If I felt pink was appropriate, It'd be pink.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo*
> 
> I dunno Z, I think you used pink text but I don't remember seeing any sparkles.


That's okay it's a great honor for zodac to steal credit for something I did. That's high praise!


----------



## derickwm

Just picked up a 6901


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## JoshHuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just picked up a 6901


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You shut your mouth! You weren't even here when I started the pink, sparkly trend in this forum. If I felt pink was appropriate, It'd be pink.


I didnt know there was a "sparkly trend." Its pink sparkles everyone alive loves them. What says hawt sexy overclocking while folding better?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> The sparkly part was my personality. ^_^


After the above comment i can see that sparkly personality shine through.


----------



## Jeppzer

That's not sparkles shining through. It's spikes, sharp ones. BEWARE!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Sparkles are great, but glitter has its uses too:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donutpirate*
> 
> Don't you know? Glitter makes your temps drop by at LEAST 10c.


----------



## zodac

Nothing compares with some pink rust though... just sayin'.

Also, stats updated.


----------



## Jeppzer

This isn't going well for me.

First i primed the wrong passkey, deleted the config, rebooted and messed with my OC and primed again. Only to realize a day later that I was folding for anon.









Priming for the third time.


----------



## Desert Rat

Good to see that Im not the biggest noob around here.


----------



## Jeppzer

Oh it's on! Me vs. You Vs. csm! Let the noob finals... BEGIN!


----------



## Desert Rat

I cant fight 2 trolls at once. Im never going to under estimate the power of trolling.


----------



## Jeppzer

But it can never be a real competition if csm isn't in it.


----------



## derickwm

[email protected]'m still winnimg


----------



## BritishBob

Keep them Coreing.

Or my personal fav, GLaDOS.


----------



## Kevdog

Since multi processor rigs are energy efficient, how about "GREEN GLITTER" ?


----------



## crystalhand

I am down with the green glitter and its inherent eco friendliness!


----------



## dmanstasiu

AND because St.Patrick's day is coming up


----------



## sweffymo

How about "A contest for people with a lot of extra money who never grew up?"


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo*
> 
> How about "A contest for people with a lot of extra money who never grew up?"


No.


----------



## Ghooble

"We have 4 processors thus making our Epeens larger than yours and we prefer using them to fold"

Boom.


----------



## sweffymo

Too close to home?


----------



## derickwm

No because its falseand too long


----------



## sweffymo

Judging by how defensive you're getting, I would say I'm not so sure about how false it is.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo*
> 
> How about "A contest for people with a lot of extra money who never grew up?"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> No because its falseand too long


I shortened it.....


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo*
> 
> Judging by how defensive you're getting, I would say I'm not so sure about how false it is.


My only other "working" rig is a 3.5 year old laptop with a broken screen that has to be hooked up to an external display to be used. I'd hardly say I have extra money








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> I shortened it.....


----------



## sweffymo

I would change the thread title to that but Z would get madder at me.


----------



## faMine

"He who wields the largest e-peen wins."

or

"I have way too many p's!"

or

"I must aim 2p" (my personal favorite)

or

"4p or not 2p, that is the question"


----------



## Ghooble

"Our PPD is over 9000!"


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm going with CCCP. Already changed my rig's name to that!


----------



## derickwm

If one was to buy a second 2P/4P rig that would belong in a different category, could we compete with both?


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If one was to buy a second 2P/4P rig that would belong in a different category, could we compete with both?


jelly i just want one


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystalhand*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> If one was to buy a second 2P/4P rig that would belong in a different category, could we compete with both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelly i just want one
Click to expand...

Then sell your SB rig and buy one. Problem solved.


----------



## zodac

That hasn't been decided derick. My initial thoughts are "no", but if enough of you guys feel there's a place for it, I'll allow it.


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> That hasn't been decided derick. My initial thoughts are "no", but if enough of you guys feel there's a place for it, I'll allow it.


I'd have no issue with somebody being in multiple categories as long as they're only in each category once.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> I'd have no issue with somebody being in multiple categories as long as they're only in each category once.


I'm waiting for someone with huge amounts of money to start their own folding team.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> That hasn't been decided derick. My initial thoughts are "no", but if enough of you guys feel there's a place for it, I'll allow it.


Fair enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> I'd have no issue with somebody being in multiple categories as long as they're only in each category once.


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Then sell your SB rig and buy one. Problem solved.


still like 500$+ short but I have considered it. Might need to pick up an evening job to support the folding


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystalhand*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Then sell your SB rig and buy one. Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> still like 500$+ short but I have considered it. Might need to pick up an evening job to support the folding
Click to expand...

$500 is better then $1300-$1400


----------



## zodac

So... no good suggestions for names, and no new entries.


----------



## BWG

There was a good one, but you missed it.

"SC" Server Challenge

Makes things more uniform. "SC" "TC"


----------



## sweffymo

Compared to most of the entries, my "Multi-CPU Monsters" looks great. It also continues the theme of awesome alliteration that we have with the Intel event.

And it's not pink OR glittery.

And if someone makes it pink and/or glittery I will remove it from their post.


----------



## BWG

It is too close to what zodac already has.


----------



## Hyoketsu

How about "Core Galore"?


----------



## zodac

I still approve of 'Core-mageddon'...

I just need a few more for a poll.


----------



## bwhiten

+1 ^^^ Wonder why I like that one so much... hmmmmm?


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I still approve of 'Core-mageddon'...
> I just need a few more for a poll.


A poll where you can manipulate the results







. I am fine for that as long as you have something glitterfied.


----------



## derickwm

What's up with the swede...


----------



## SweetAndLow

power outage and lost a 6903.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What's up with the swede...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> This isn't going well for me.
> First i primed the wrong passkey, deleted the config, rebooted and messed with my OC and primed again. Only to realize a day later that I was folding for anon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priming for the third time.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetAndLow*
> 
> power outage and lost a 6903.


Me too







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> What's up with the swede...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> This isn't going well for me.
> First i primed the wrong passkey, deleted the config, rebooted and messed with my OC and primed again. Only to realize a day later that I was folding for anon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priming for the third time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Derp derp.


----------



## BWG

G3RG quit folding yesterday to run cinebench.


----------



## Desert Rat

Is there Cinebench for Ubuntu? If not, what the hell is he doing with Windows in a folding machine?


----------



## BWG

I think he put Windows Server on it.


----------



## sweffymo

But... Benchmarking is dumb!


----------



## Desert Rat

Can he get hugeadv on Windows?


----------



## BWG

Probably just temporily or a dual boot. I doubt it. Ask him.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Probably just temporily or a dual boot. I doubt it. Ask him.


I refuse to ask him. You should know the answers to all questions here. When zodac was running the show she always had all the answers or made stuff up. I suggest you do the same.....


----------



## sweffymo

Diva alert!


----------



## BWG

Here, this should be enough:

[12:17] <@BWG_TC> Greg, can you get bigadv on Windows Server?
[12:17] <+JoshHuman> no
[12:18] <+JoshHuman> only with vm
[12:18] <+G3RG> idk i didnt try fold on win server
[12:18] <+G3RG> i just benched on it =P


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Probably just temporily or a dual boot. I doubt it. Ask him.
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to ask him. You should know the answers to all questions here. When zodac was running the show she always had all the answers or *made stuff up*. I suggest you do the same.....
Click to expand...

Even when I make stuff up, I'm right.

Also, I still run the show. Noob.


----------



## Desert Rat

It looks like I'm finally done overclocking and ready for this contest. I manage to get 2.5Ghz and 18:00 min tpf on a 6904. I just got to let it run for a few days to make sure its solid.


----------



## derickwm

That doesn't seem right... I'm only at the old 2.475Ghz and I'm getting a 17:21 TPF on a 6904.


----------



## G3RG

DLB?


----------



## derickwm

No idea







I don't watch it except on occasion to make sure it's still running.


----------



## Grandpa_01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That doesn't seem right... I'm only at the old 2.475Ghz and I'm getting a 17:21 TPF on a 6904.


Most likely WU or DLB variation there is very little difference in 2.475 and 2.5 only enough for seconds of difference WU and DLB variation can be quite a bit more variation (1 to 2 min.) than the clock speed variation.


----------



## Jeppzer

Update the stats already!


----------



## BodenM

Can we have a 24 cores/threads or less class? My poor old ProLiant ML570 and its 4 single cored socket 603 Xeons won't be able to keep up with you guys and your 32-cored rigs, xD
P.S: +1 for Core-maggedon









-- Sent from my HP TouchPad. Please excuse any brevity or typos.


----------



## Desert Rat

There is a class already. You would compete against SR-2's. The class is for 16-24 cores.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Update the stats already!


... you posted that before the email even arrived in my inbox.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> ... you posted that before the email even arrived in my inbox.


You have a slow email service! OC it!


----------



## zodac

So, a few people have asked me to add some graphs and "other shiny stuff" to the OP.

What exactly are you looking for? Bear in mind, that if you ask for sparkles, I don't think you're cut out for this competition, and might just remove you.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> So, a few people have asked me to add some graphs and "other shiny stuff" to the OP.
> 
> What exactly are you looking for? Bear in mind, that if you ask for sparkles, I don't think you're cut out for this competition, and might just remove you.


A line graph updated at least daily and the lines though resemble neon lights.


----------



## zodac

When you get a 2p/4p rig for this event, then you get a vote.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> When you get a 2p/4p rig for this event, then you get a vote.


I have one already


----------



## zodac

Not in this contest.


----------



## G3RG

I want a line graph showing total points and another showing ppd.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Not in this contest.


Because it would be unfair to everyone else.


----------



## zodac

That it?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> That it?


What what?


----------



## faMine

"Look at my PP-d."


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> When you get a 2p/4p rig for this event, then you get a vote.


I want to buy one just so I can have a vote! Then I could finally represent the sparkly movement.

some suggestions none the less: possible WU completed to point earned comparison to get an idea of the size of units people are getting. cant do a whole lot with just google graphs though can you?


----------



## zodac

What?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystalhand*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> When you get a 2p/4p rig for this event, then you get a vote.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to buy one just so I can have a vote! Then I could finally represent the sparkly movement.
> 
> some suggestions none the less: possible WU completed to point earned comparison to get an idea of the size of units people are getting. cant do a whole lot with just google graphs though can you?
Click to expand...

Z can't do much with heatsinks that have more than 1 fan either


----------



## derickwm

I want the current winner to be bolded and put in the title


----------



## zodac

No.


----------



## derickwm

Well a daily line graph showing PPD would be nice. Don't really need anything for total points since we have a simple spreadsheet that does that job just fine.


----------



## G3RG

I want 2+ updates per day


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> I want 2+ updates per day


Wouldn't want to stress Z out; inputting numbers is *a lot* of work.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> I want 2+ updates per day


I want a live stream...


----------



## JoshHuman

I want a page on the TC stats page updated every 6 hours for the MPC stats...


----------



## dmanstasiu

I want a personal text message from z every hour with a different outfit.


----------



## zodac

You're not in this event; *you don't get a vote.*


----------



## dmanstasiu

If I buy an 8p rig do I get personalized text messages with pictures?


----------



## zodac

No, but you're allowed to initiate a vote for it.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> If I buy an 8p rig do I get personalized text messages with pictures?


Seems someone has an avatar crush/obsession.......


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> No, but you're allowed to initiate a vote for it.


Ya we all know how fair your voting system is. Kinda like the US system.... some peoples votes are miraculously worth more then others


----------



## zodac

And none of them worth as much as mine, yes.


----------



## BWG

W/E


----------



## G3RG

I want a 4p subsection =[


----------



## Disturbed117

The P Challenge!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> I want a *2p/*4p subsection =[


Fixed and this. Nao please. Or else I go fold for [H]


----------



## SmasherBasher

*yawns*


----------



## G3RG

Smasher make us a 2p/4p section now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csm725

So... how is


Doing?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> So... how is
> 
> 
> Doing?


Well glitter-graphics.net is blocked at work and I don't feel like using OCN's image tool to re-do all those letters :/

Someone post a screenshot...


----------



## csm725

If you insist.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> If you insist.


Still blocked, but I don't mind using OCN for a single image











And I get the message now


----------



## csm725

There we are


----------



## faMine

He should quote it two more times so those that see it get extra glitter


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> If you insist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still blocked, but I don't mind using OCN for a single image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I get the message now
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> He should quote it two more times so those that see it get extra glitter


Quote that? Please quote mine so that I'm aware I know what you're talking about.

P.S.: @csm: See, I used the correct version of "you're" there ;p


----------



## G3RG

http://www.overclock.net/t/1229988/multicpu-subsection/0_30#post_16728281


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote that? Please quote mine so that I'm aware I know what you're talking about.
> P.S.: @csm: See, I used the correct version of "you're" there ;p


mmm glitter


----------



## faMine

oops


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> oops


----------



## derickwm

I don't see an update this morning z


----------



## zodac

Updated.


----------



## derickwm

&


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> oops


QFT


----------



## derickwm

So yeah... I've gotten 5 bad bigadv WUs in a row. I've switched over to SMP now


----------



## bwhiten

Noob


----------



## derickwm

I'm folding SMP today


----------



## brodieboy143

Just out of curiosity, what kind of PPD do you get running SMP on a 4p?


----------



## derickwm

Currently getting 182K on a 6944.


----------



## BodenM

I'm going to finally start folding in about 30min, my HDDs arrived today








Anyway, so how do I get my scores counted? I already have a passkey, if that matters.

-- Sent from my HP TouchPad. Please excuse any brevity or typos.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> I'm going to finally start folding in about 30min, my HDDs arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, so how do I get my scores counted? I already have a passkey, if that matters.
> -- Sent from my HP TouchPad. Please excuse any brevity or typos.


Put your passkey into the setup, be it 6.34 or V7
Then you access your stats via here or here


----------



## Desert Rat

Just deleted another bad 6904 and got a 6901. Getting tired of this crap already


----------



## BWG

Hey, how can you tell if it is a bad wu? Is the TPF high or something?


----------



## derickwm

Oh good glad I'm not the only one


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> I'm going to finally start folding in about 30min, my HDDs arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, so how do I get my scores counted? I already have a passkey, if that matters.
> 
> -- Sent from my HP TouchPad. Please excuse any brevity or typos.


Send me a PM when you get some time; I'll give you instructions when I get home.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Hey, how can you tell if it is a bad wu? Is the TPF high or something?


The TPF at least doubles and I think they have more steps too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Oh good glad I'm not the only one


I had a lot of bad wu's about a month ago but I thought it got fixed. What sucks is that it took me a while to get 6904 wu's before this happened. Now I bet I will get a bunch of 6901 and 6903 wu's....


----------



## SmasherBasher

Hi guys


----------



## BWG

Thanks DR.

Hi Smasher. It was so nice to see you on IRC when I was on last night.


----------



## scubadiver59

More Names:

A Fist Full of Cores
For A Few Cores More
Million Dollar Core
The Cores of Overclock.Net
A Perfect Core
Any Which Way You Core
The Outlaw AMD Cores
The Core Sanction
Magnum Cores
The Good, The Bad, and The Core
Revenge of the Core

Note: @ work and bored!


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## derickwm

What are your 5680s clocked at?


----------



## Jeppzer

Only 4. I need to get some free time to get them higher.


----------



## zodac

So... should I put up a poll for some names?


----------



## Jeppzer

CCCP has already won, there's no need for a vote.


----------



## zodac

The title wouldn't seem to back you up. Nor does your nationality.

So... vote?


----------



## Jeppzer

Okey then.

I want CCCP and For A Few Cores More to be added to the poll.


----------



## zodac

And CCCP stands for? Copious Core Competition something?


----------



## Jeppzer

He added Page to the end of it.


----------



## zodac

That's ridiculous. And CCC is too similar to CC, so I think I'll rule that out as being weird and confusing.


----------



## Ishinomori

MCC...

Probably been suggested before, but i aint reading all the pages...


----------



## csm725

I still like CCCP.
In Soviet Russia, WU fold YOU!


----------



## zodac

While I'm ignoring people who have clearly ignored my last posts, another question.

Which of these graphs would you prefer?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> While I'm ignoring people who have clearly ignored my last posts, another question.
> 
> Which of these graphs would you prefer?


The first one, but in pink sparkles...


----------



## zodac

Canadian input is like negative input.

Meaning that's 1 vote *against* pink and sparkles.


----------



## PCCstudent

How about,"Future of Folding on OCN Contest". I would look at that just to see what is being talked about.My point is the 10-15 or so multi cpu folders we have are going to lead the way to the future.I seem to think that you can still do bigadv with 12 cores but that can change in a heartbeat.It was so easy to get into bigadv (and realitive big ppd) with the 8 core rule.The job now is trying to make it easy to keep our number of bigadv folders up there.Perhaps a contest with a snappy name will do this.


----------



## derickwm

I like the first one


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*
> 
> How about,"Future of Folding on OCN Contest". I would look at that just to see what is being talked about.My point is the 10-15 or so multi cpu folders we have are going to lead the way to the future.I seem to think that you can still do bigadv with 12 cores but that can change in a heartbeat.It was so easy to get into bigadv (and realitive big ppd) with the 8 core rule.The job now is trying to make it easy to keep our number of bigadv folders up there.Perhaps a contest with a snappy name will do this.


FOCC?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> That's ridiculous. And CCC is too similar to CC, so I think I'll rule that out as being weird and confusing.


But.. but.. in soviet...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> While I'm ignoring people who have clearly ignored my last posts, another question.
> 
> Which of these graphs would you prefer?


This one definitely.


----------



## JoshHuman

The second one, makes it look like I am losing by less.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> FOCC?


FFOC...

Someone derped...


----------



## PCCstudent

It would be "The FFOCN contest" (we can leave out the lower case "o's".) I must admit,a bit of a mouthful. How about "Contest where many wish they were in, but can only watch" a bit long I guess.Have you guys ever been to a shooting exhibition? watching other people shoot gets old real fast.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*
> 
> It would be "The FFOCN contest" (we can leave out the lower case "o's".) I must admit,a bit of a mouthful. How about "Contest where many wish they were in, but can only watch" a bit long I guess.Have you guys ever been to a shooting exhibition? watching other people shoot gets old real fast.


That's why i have designs to get a 4p...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*
> 
> FFOC...
> Someone derped...


So we have... The FFOCN Contest

And

*C*ontest *U*niting *N*umerous *T*hreads: Spell it out yourself


----------



## Jeppzer

Poll- demanding-bump.


----------



## derickwm

I finally got a working bigadv unit this morning... sigh. Two days down and everyone catches up


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*
> 
> FFOC...
> Someone derped...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we have... The FFOCN Contest
> 
> And
> 
> *C*ontest *U*niting *N*merous *T*hreads: Spell it out yourself
Click to expand...

Numerous*









On a serious note...

"Poll, Poll, Poll"


----------



## zodac

So, here are the ones I like:

Core-mageddon (sounds apocalyptic, which is always fun)

The Good, The Bad, and The Core (don't know why; just sounds good)
Revenge of the Core (haha, revenge)

Then the ones you other people like:

Copius Core Competition (I'mma veto that; like I said, to close to CC)

FFOCN (Future of Folding on OCN)

What other ones do you want added to le poll?


----------



## JoshHuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> So, here are the ones I like:
> 
> Core-mageddon (sounds apocalyptic, which is always fun)
> The Good, The Bad, and The Core (don't know why; just sounds good)
> 
> Revenge of the Core (haha, revenge)
> 
> Then the ones you other people like:
> 
> Copius Core Competition (I'mma veto that; like I said, to close to CC)
> FFOCN (Future of Folding on OCN)
> 
> What other ones do you want added to _le_ poll?


Of those...

Core-mageddon
or
Revenge of the Core(s)

Revenge of the Cores needs the s added, as it wasn't revenge of the nerd, but nerds.


----------



## Jeppzer

Fist full of cores.

On another note, paycheck arrived.. Does anyone have a 4p for sale?


----------



## JoshHuman

Derick will in a week...


----------



## Jeppzer

Sounds like bad news?


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Sounds like bad news?


Only to the one who has to fork out the money for it!


----------



## derickwm




----------



## Ishinomori

Multi-core crunching challenge...

MCCC


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*
> 
> Only to the one who has to fork out the money for it!


Hey, if I can get a million ppd on my own rigs it's all worth it.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


SELL!


----------



## derickwm

Well if you're interested that puts you 3rd in line









@Ishi, as soon as the next WU finishes I'm boxing it up and can get you a real shipping quote,


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well if you're interested that puts you 3rd in line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ishi, as soon as the next WU finishes I'm boxing it up and can get you a real shipping quote,












Cheers bud!


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> So, here are the ones I like:
> 
> Core-mageddon (sounds apocalyptic, which is always fun)
> *The Good, The Bad, and The Core* (don't know why; just sounds good)
> 
> *Revenge of the Core* (haha, revenge)
> 
> Then the ones you other people like:
> 
> Copius Core Competition (I'mma veto that; like I said, to close to CC)
> FFOCN (Future of Folding on OCN)
> 
> What other ones do you want added to _le_ poll?


Highlighted ones are Clint Eastwood movies...moderately basterdized.

For a take on James Bond films:

From AMD with Love
64 Cores Are Forever
Live and Let Fold
The Man with the Golden Core
The Folder Who Loved Me
For Your Cores Only
A View to a Fold
The Living Cores
License to Core
GoldenCore
Folders Never Die
64 Cores is Not Enough
Fold Another Day
Quantum of Folding

Couldn't fit Octo***** in there...not yet anyway.

Edit: I laughed when I saw the posting...forgot about the "language" filter even though it is a movie name and quite "G-rated"


----------



## bwhiten

Updates on this one seem to have dried up.
Almost 4 days now.


----------



## Jeppzer

Meh, as long as we do get them sometime.


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Meh, as long as we do get them sometime.


Then what's the point of a competition?


----------



## zodac

Yeah, I know. Not been around much, and just keep forgetting. Check back in 5 minutes and it'll be up to date. :/


----------



## bwhiten

Thanks!


----------



## Jeppzer

Gold medal for me!


----------



## Deeeebs

Well I will settle for last place. Rigs are going down tomorrow @ 5pm CST for electrical work / maintenance in our building this weekend. So they wont be back online until I get in moday at 8am CST.


----------



## bwhiten

Sounds like a good excuse for overtime pay!


----------



## bwhiten

Well no updates for the last two days and the competition is over in a couple of hours.
You can remove my system and name from April's contest, if there is one, as I will be adjusting some things and possibly changing to dodeca chips in that rig.
At least it appears the BIOS OC allowed my 6128s to trounce the competition!

Hail to the Victors!


----------



## zodac

Three days without an update actually.


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Three days without an update actually.


Going on four actually


----------



## zodac

Nu-uh; third one came in this morning.

And for those of you thinking I'm a jerk for talking about lack of updates and not updating... I need to wait until tomorrow's update, else I've got a blank spreadsheet and it's a lot of work to re-make it for the next month. So I'll post winners and final stats tomorrow, as well as throw up a poll for names.


----------



## Jeppzer

Oh, there actually will be a poll?


----------



## zodac

Yup. I can't promise that I won't "fix" the results, but there will be a poll.


----------



## Jeppzer

I already won my category and placed fourth in 24-32 So you don't have to go to the trouble of fixing anything.


----------



## zodac

Right, stats have been sorted out.

Congratulations to JoshHuman, bwhiten and Jeppzer for winning their categories.







It's still early days, but these guys showed their class and beat their competitiors comfortably.  This next month is where we'll try and build up the event; some more stats and graphs will be added through the course of the month, so expect some polls up during the month.  Stats have already begun for April, so get going.









And speaking of polls, there's one already up.


----------



## [March]

Voted


----------



## sweffymo

You know I had to vote for a Clint Eastwood one.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> *But Glitter Kitties!
> 
> Everyone loves Glitter Kitties!*


I humbly submit for your consideration, this most excellent option for a write in. Zodac will hate it, so you all know what to do. I expect to see this win by a landslide.


----------



## zodac

Vetoed.


----------



## juano

Overruled.


----------



## Deeeebs

voted...


----------



## juano

I trust I have your support sir Deeeebs.


----------



## Deeeebs

erm i dont believe so... im not a glitter, kitty or my little pony lover...


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I trust I have your support sir Deeeebs.


Silly non-conformist!


----------



## juano

You don't have to be, you just need to enjoy annoying zodac. That the beauty of this name, it's universal appeal!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> You don't have to be, you just need to enjoy annoying zodac. That the beauty of this name, it's universal appeal!


not really... if we get stuck with some stupid name or some stupid dumb a** mascot glitter kitty, im pulling out of this competition...


----------



## juano

Yea I can see you're obviously not a fan of dumb avatars.


----------



## Deeeebs




----------



## crystalhand

Sorry i dont see a pink sparkly option on that poll....expect an angry PM shortly zodac!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Yea I can see you're obviously not a fan of dumb avatars.


i would put a pic of myself up but i feel too many people would PM me hitting on me...


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> i would put a pic of myself up but i feel too many people would PM me hitting on me...


----------



## zodac

Coremageddon all the way.


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> I'm on a roll now:
> *CORE-MAGGEDON*


So I win my bracket AND get the win for naming the competition........ DING!DING!DING!

Guess I left my mark on this thread


----------



## zodac

And then ditched us.


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> And then ditched us.


Just upgrading at this point. More PPD as some would say.








Going to 4 x 12 cores now but there will be some experimentation with the MB while I upgrade so no need to ruin my record!


----------



## zodac

I don't care what you say... you ditcher.


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I don't care what _you_ say... you ditcher.


I know why you are so sore............You've been looking at your threat list....................and I'm all over you like stink on poop.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> I know why your so sore............You've been looking at your threat list....................and I'm all over you like *stink on poop*.


Neither of which is anything to aspire to be.


----------



## zodac

While you're away... work on your trash talk.


----------



## juano

You should aspire to know what an analogy is, Jeppzer.

It's not what you might be thinking.


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> While you're away... work on your trash talk.


It's only trash if I can't back it up.


----------



## zodac

No... you've been on that list for a while... still haven't passed me.


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> No... you've been on that list for a while... still haven't passed me.


But the headlights are a steadily growin' in your mirror. Don't blink!


----------



## G3RG

Just bought new ram to overclock higher so I can beat you bwhiten


----------



## bwhiten

Push the envelope! Are those 1.5V or less?


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> Push the envelope! Are those 1.5V or less?


ofc :]

what are your current clock speeds?


----------



## bwhiten

Only running 257 on the OC I believe is where it was most stable. 344K PPD on a 6903.
Been a few days since a 6904 popped up so I don't remember the exact PPD there.


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> Only running 257 on the OC I believe is where it was most stable. 344K PPD on a 6903.
> Been a few days since a 6904 popped up so I don't remember the exact PPD there.


I'm currently at 252 but ram limited









I'm also making a little over 340k ppd on 6903's







(low 18's tpf)
currently making 246k on a 6901 (8:15 tpf)


----------



## bwhiten

Good luck with round two.
We need more people to join you in the competition to keep the adrenaline flowing!
Makes everyone try harder and thus more work gets accomplished.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> Good luck with round two.
> *We need more people to join you in the competition to keep the adrenaline flowing!*
> Makes everyone try harder and thus more work gets accomplished.


I'm sure that the "We take ourselves super seriously" coremadgedon name will attract new people.









Makes me lose interest just typing it. Now "Glitter Kitties" on the other hand... that's intriguing as hell. What could it be?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I'm sure that the "We take ourselves super seriously" coremadgedon name will attract new people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me lose interest just typing it. Now "Glitter Kitties" on the other hand... that's intriguing as hell. What could it be?


GLITTER KITTIES? GEE I'M GOING TO GO BUY A $2000 4P COMPUTER RIGHT NOW

If I could I would. Btw glitter kitties is really awesome. Glitter pussies could be fun too.

To zodac: I'm not voting until Glitter Kitties is an option. Idc about your veto. WE ARE THE 99%


----------



## juano

Just vote for other and PM it to zodac.









zodac likes getting PMs


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I'm sure that the "We take ourselves super seriously" coremadgedon name will attract new people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me lose interest just typing it. Now "Glitter Kitties" on the other hand... that's intriguing as hell. What could it be?


Your write-in campaign is a fail.............epic fail.............resistance is..........well you know the rest.........


----------



## juano

Oh no bwhiten is trying to talk trash about me!









Where'd you get that insult? The toilet store?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Oh no bwhiten is trying to talk trash about me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you get that insult? The toilet store?


Where did you get that creativity, the creativity store?

rhetorical


----------



## robbo2

The collective core conflict


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> The collective core conflict


I vote for this!


----------



## zodac

Right, I'll give it until Monday with the poll.

So if you don't want Coremageddon, go find some more people to vote.


----------



## faMine

Toomuchmoneytowaste Competition!

jk! don't stone me


----------



## juano

The momentum if without a doubt on the side of the glitter kitties. We keep this up and we can overcome all odds!


----------



## zodac

Nope; I'll always win.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Nope; I'll always win.


The more you tighten your grip the more star systems will slip through your fingers.


----------



## zodac

Unlikely.


----------



## G3RG

Upgraded my ram and overclocked to 2.56ghz last night









and started my 4p case build log today


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> No... you've been on that list for a while... still haven't passed me.


Hope you didn't blink last night.......... Cause I'm gone!


----------



## JY

Add me


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> Null


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> Null:


No trollface.jpg?


----------



## Jeppzer

Update? Aaw, no update.


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Update? Aaw, no update.


What... you think Z updates things... LOL


----------



## zodac

Complaining about Z not updating?

Z won't update.

See avatar.


----------



## Jeppzer

Oh what has the world come to?


----------



## zodac

You're all so whiney.

Updated.


----------



## Jeppzer

Only because you are so _cheesy_.


----------



## zodac

Right, I think that's long enough to choose a title; Coremageddon it is. 

I'm just gonna throw up a poll for the graphs to use too (same ones as before):

 

The second one shows the total points, but can look a bit boring, let's be honest. The first one looks a bit more exciting (as exciting as blue gets, anyway).


----------



## G3RG

Finally... lazy noob


----------



## Disturbed117

Nice Thread name.


----------



## Jeppzer

It's all blue.. Not voting!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Nice Thread name.


I know. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> It's all blue.. Not voting!


There may or may not be a subsequent poll for colours.


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Nice Thread name.


Thank you. Glad I could contribute.


----------



## zodac

Now how about some points?


----------



## bwhiten

Doh! Smacking me around. Actually I like punishment








Still working on my TWO, 48 core rigs. Not ready for prime time.
Both have quartets of 6166HE but are not totally stable with the OC I am pushing.
I am also working an OV on both to help, since the HE versions allow some adjustment up to their internally assigned max.
Does make the temps go up however so I'm working a balancing act.

I will most likely be selling the 4 x 6128s I started with that OC so well, unless I decide to use them in a third rig


----------



## zodac

A third rig... that's not a bad idea. :thinking:


----------



## bwhiten

Uncle SAM, aka the IRS, gets their pound of flesh Tuesday.
We'll see what's left after that. A big toe maybe, or a hang nail ????









Too bad folding rigs are'nt a deduction......


----------



## zodac

That Sam bloke must have good minions... all I hear is how everyone has to pay him...

Must get in touch. My minions could use some good role models.


----------



## zodac

5 votes?


----------



## juano

My people are peacefully protesting until there is a "Glitter Kitties" option on all polls by default.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> My people are peacefully protesting until there is a "Glitter Kitties" option on all polls by default.


#WeAreThe99% #RetakeGlitterKitties #OccupyOCN


----------



## zodac

You don't have people. If you did, there would be people asking for glitter kitties more often.


----------



## csm725

I want glitter kitties.


----------



## JoshHuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I want glitter kitties.


You're not people, you're a troll.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHuman*
> 
> You're not people, you're a troll.


No!


----------



## axipher

I Want Glitter Kitties!!!


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You don't have people. If you did, there would be people asking for glitter kitties more often.


Maybe not but I've got a trowl and a Canadian, you add a elf and a dwarf and baby you've got yourself a stew fellowship.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> You don't have people. If you did, there would be people asking for glitter kitties more often.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not but I've got a trowl and a Canadian, you add a elf and a dwarf and baby you've got yourself a stew fellowship.
Click to expand...

Do we get a ring?

Can I be the archer?


----------



## faMine

Did someone say elf?


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm pretty sure someone mentioned famine.


----------



## faMine

I'm famine.


----------



## dmanstasiu

I want glitter kitties!


----------



## G3RG

I want kitties

but glitter gets everywhere so no glitter!


----------



## kazenagi

Sooooo... how do I join this now ;D


----------



## zodac

PM on the way.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> Sooooo... how do I join this now ;D


First you just need to change your avatar to this Glitter Kittie, then whenever anybody posts in here you just basically yell gibberish about Glitter Kitties and that's pretty much it.

DAMN YOU ZODAC you got him by 1 freaking second









This ain't over! Glitter Kitties will overcome all odds!!! BYAAH!!


----------



## zodac

Odd... I recall you saying if you got your answer over that links thing, you'd drop this.

If you don't, that means you're a liar, and I don't need to listen to you. Since when it comes to lying, I outrank you.

Glad we cleared that up.


----------



## kazenagi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> First you just need to change your avatar to this Glitter Kittie, then whenever anybody posts in here you just basically yell gibberish about Glitter Kitties and that's pretty much it.
> DAMN YOU ZODAC you got him by 1 freaking second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ain't over! Glitter Kitties will overcome all odds!!! BYAAH!!


Ah glitter kitties that's what we have to do.. glitter kitties.


----------



## G3RG

Oh no! More glitter kitty spam D:


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Odd... I recall you saying if you got your answer over that links thing, you'd drop this.
> 
> If you don't, that means you're a liar, and I don't need to listen to you. Since when it comes to lying, I outrank you.
> 
> Glad we cleared that up.


Damn it you're right. I was caught so completely off guard by you actually answering my question that I must've blocked it out or something.

Alright boys, we fought the good fight and I'm proud of all of you, but it's time to pack it in.


----------



## zodac

Another anti-Z campaign defeated.


----------



## juano

Hey now first off this was an amicable solution, not a defeat. Second don't cheapen our cause by saying it was just anti-z, there's so much more to being pro-Glitter Kitties than just being anti-z.


----------



## zodac

Amicable or otherwise, it was a defeat. You - personally - may have gotten something out of it, but the campaign failed miserably.

And from my point of view, any motion/opinion that disagrees with me is anti-Z, and needs to be destroyed.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Amicable or otherwise, it was a defeat. You - personally - may have gotten something out of it, but the campaign failed miserably.
> 
> And from my point of view, any motion/opinion that disagrees with me is anti-Z, and needs to be destroyed.


Keep it up and could talk yourself into another war.  < That's my war-face.


----------



## zodac

It's a cat.

That's why you always end up losing.


----------



## juano

Your faith in your friends is yours.

Or...

That is why you fail.

Take your pick.


----------



## zodac

I don't need to rehash decades-old quotes.

The fact that you do is just another reason you fail.


----------



## juano

What was I supposed to do? Not quote Star Wars? Okay sure...


----------



## faMine

glitter kitty 4 lyfe


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> What was I supposed to do? Not quote Star Wars? Okay sure...


Pretty much, yeah. If you're talking about awesomeness, then quote Star Wars.

We were discussing your failure though. Not even an awesome failure... just a normal, bog-standard failure. No need to quote it then.


----------



## juano

Whatever you say your worshipfullness.


----------



## zodac

That's more like it.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## kazenagi

Finally finished 10 smp wu for the new passkey.. first bigadv for it is a 6901 though


----------



## Jeppzer

Up to the top with this.


----------



## JoshHuman

Why isn't there any good competition in this contest...


----------



## Deeeebs

You want competition? Let me see if I can change processors in my rig. Doubtful but I will see what we have available.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

I think I'm gonna try and jump in this contest before the year's end.....oh well I've got some time


----------



## zodac

Ok gents, sorry for the delay, but here are May's winners:

32+ - *JoshHuman*

24-32 - *G3RG*

16-24 - *Jeppzer*

I'll send you all a PM later on today.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Ok gents, sorry for the delay, but here are *May's* winners:
> 
> 32+ - *JoshHuman*
> 24-32 - *G3RG*
> 16-24 - *Jeppzer*
> 
> I'll send you all a PM later on today.


Congratulations you glorious time lords!


----------



## zodac

It's May. They are the winners who are posted in May.

Shut up.


----------



## juano




----------



## G3RG

Yay I won with no competition :[


----------



## LemonSlice

How does one participate in the fun of having many cores


----------



## Jeppzer

You msg z and ask nicely.


----------



## JoshHuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*
> 
> How does one participate in the fun of having many cores


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> You msg z and ask nicely.


Tell, don't ask. Z likes sternly being told what to do.


----------



## juano

You should also pretend to be an idiot too, z likes being messaged by idiots... trust me,


----------



## zodac

Ignoring the above 2 comments, having multiple cores isn't enough. You've got to have a stupid amount to take part.


----------



## Jeppzer

2 is enough!


----------



## zodac

Cores =/= CPUs, Swede.


----------



## Jeppzer

2 is enough!


----------



## juano

Lemonslice just bought a 4P rig zodac.

Also stupid PM inbound.


----------



## zodac

Stupider reply already sent.


----------



## juano

Stupid reply parried.


----------



## zodac

Sorry, I'll need to bow out.

You're just *too* stupid for me.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Sorry, I'll need to bow out.
> 
> You're just *too* stupid for me.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Sorry, I'll need to bow out.
> 
> You're just *too* stupid for me.


Victory is mine!


----------



## BWG

That was better than how you fared in TC last month!


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> That was better than how you fared in TC last month!


The margin of victory was just as close too, zodac really put up a terrific fight for who was more of an idiot.


----------



## Jeppzer

What was that thing about beeing on topic now again?


----------



## juano

zodac and BWG started it though!

No you're right unfortunately...









I didn't claim to be perfect, but I'm sure we can each see how multiple consistent off topic posts are annoying so we just have to try to not do it as much.


----------



## Jeppzer

Can't say I agree. All the fun goes away if we can't derail.


----------



## G3RG

Boooomp!


----------



## robbo2

This contest would have taken off if you went with my name choice.


----------



## G3RG

What was your suggestion lol?

And we're restarting this on July 1st







... hopefully with more people


----------



## Jeppzer

We _have_ restarted it. And I'm going for the top, like a bus.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## BWG

I just took over the thread and will get things going here, but I have to figure a few things out before I start messing with this competition. Bare with me.


----------



## derickwm

No u.


----------



## BWG

Thank you


----------



## derickwm

Sends out 17 PMs... gets 4 responses. Come on guys.


----------



## BWG

I gotz no pm


----------



## derickwm

Do you have a 2P/4P rig?


----------



## Jeppzer

I take it this means more gold medals for me.


----------



## BWG

I have 2 Pentium 4 chips stacked on top of each other. Is that a 2P?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I have 2 Pentium 4 chips stacked on top of each other. Is that a 2P?


About as much as my FX-8150 which can be classified as *four* 2-cluster *CPU's*


----------



## BWG

But mine is 2 chips.


----------



## derickwm

Almost worked everything out with sks. Come on guys get me those passkeys!


----------



## BWG

Yeah, Derick sure did. You should have seen him in that PM with sks72. He was large and in charge







You're new stats system looks pretty sweet in beta. Pretty exciting stuff multi-cpu guys.









Edit:

In fact, let's tease them Derick...


----------



## derickwm

I don't appreciate the sarcasm


----------



## G3RG

Why is it empty D:?


----------



## derickwm

Because no one sends me passkeys.


----------



## derickwm

A friend of mine has 4 6128s available for sale. $130+ship a pop. He won't buy a board so somebody buy these chips


----------



## Jeppzer

I sent you passkey! WHY AM I NOT LISTED?!


----------



## derickwm

I've been too busy e-stealing your chips


----------



## Jeppzer

I had a feeling they were deteriorating faster then they should.. STOP STEALING MY ELECTRONS!


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I don't appreciate the sarcasm


Why did you ruin it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> Why is it empty D:?


It's beta, duh.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A friend of mine has 4 6128s available for sale. $130+ship a pop. He won't buy a board so somebody buy these chips


That sounds like a great deal!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I sent you passkey! WHY AM I NOT LISTED?!


Because it's beta. This thing likely won't go live until the middle of the month.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> A friend of mine has 4 6128s available for sale. $130+ship a pop. He won't buy a board so somebody buy these chips


If those were 12 or 16 core ones, I would be all over that


----------



## arvidab

12 cores, yes. 16 "cores", NO u.


----------



## derickwm

^this lol

If somebody doesn't buy them shortly I might.


----------



## BWG

Buy them and build me one for free.


----------



## derickwm

Bump.


----------



## G3RG

Nou


----------



## derickwm

Instead of trolling, go recruit!


----------



## LemonSlice

What have I missed since being away from OCN









I might actually consider those 6128's, maybe I'll double up on the 4P rigs haha


----------



## derickwm

Please do









PM me if you are!


----------



## BWG

TC>Coremageddon


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> TC>Coremageddon


Nope. Coremageddon gets more points


----------



## derickwm

And is more "green".


----------



## Jeppzer

My rig is sort of black and red though.


----------



## derickwm

Energy efficient...


----------



## brodieboy143

So I FINALLY got my SR-2 rig put together and an OS installed (shipping form canada took an entire 2 months







) When my brother goes back to uni tomorrow I'll be able to steal his port on the router and set this thing priming a passkey


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brodieboy143*
> 
> So I FINALLY got my SR-2 rig put together and an OS installed (shipping form canada took an entire 2 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) When my brother goes back to uni tomorrow I'll be able to steal his port on the router and set this thing priming a passkey


You have no extra ports... And you still use ports on a router... Gigabit switches are dirt cheap...


----------



## brodieboy143

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You have no extra ports... And you still use ports on a router... Gigabit switches are dirt cheap...


It's more that I haven't gotten around to getting one yet, it's been reasonably low on my priority list.

Also, slightly more on topic, I have both 6 pin CPU power connections on my SR-2 hooked up to the HX750 I'm running off, and the one 8pin that is physically present on the PSU, but to fit the other 8-pin on the board I had to use a molex adapter, so right now the second 8 pin is running off one molex 12v line. It seems to run ok, especially seeing as the 6 pin PCI-e connector is present, but should I be concerned about overclocking? I'm running Hyper 212 Evo's so cooling should be adequate but should I be concerned about power, or at least look at getting better adapters using more than a single molex connector?


----------



## derickwm

Hey don't pester my folders!

As for the molex adapters... As much as I want you to start folding I've never heard of using molex connectors to power an 8 pin eps/CPU connection







sounds bad though.


----------



## axipher

I also wouldn't trust a 4-pin Molex adpater either.


----------



## Jeppzer

You should not be considering an adapter. If I am remembering correctly, a 4 pin molex only puts out about 75W when the 8 pin CPU power can draw at least 150W.

Your CPU's are rated at 80W, so I'd be a bit concerned.


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brodieboy143*
> 
> It's more that I haven't gotten around to getting one yet, it's been reasonably low on my priority list.
> Also, slightly more on topic, I have both 6 pin CPU power connections on my SR-2 hooked up to the HX750 I'm running off, and the one 8pin that is physically present on the PSU, but to fit the other 8-pin on the board I had to use a molex adapter, so right now the second 8 pin is running off one molex 12v line. It seems to run ok, especially seeing as the 6 pin PCI-e connector is present, but should I be concerned about overclocking? I'm running Hyper 212 Evo's so cooling should be adequate but should I be concerned about power, or at least look at getting better adapters using more than a single molex connector?


Not sure if I am following this correctly or not but...would a 8 pin splitter help you out here? I have one that I am not using if you want it. If not then nevermind, I'm not real familiar with those boards.


----------



## brodieboy143

Problem solved! Broke out the sleeving tools and butchered a new adapter together. I have 4 molex plugs running with their 12v lines and 1 ground line each into the EPS connector now. That plus the 6 pin pcie connector for additional CPU power. I'll start on my 10 smp work units this afternoon.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## derickwm

PM me dat passkey boy!


----------



## Jeppzer

Jeppzer 1,683,814
derickwm 268,347

Derick, you are a disgrace to the sr-2's, get a move on!


----------



## BWG

Coremageddon is cheating:



TC FTW


----------



## Jeppzer

That's not cheating, it's legit. We beat TC errrryday.


----------



## Jeppzer

And on that note, now the ranking is messed up.


----------



## arvidab

That looks legit, isn't this golf (the 16-24 anyway)?


----------



## Jeppzer

yup. gulftown all the way baby.


----------



## Lutro0

Someone throw me in the 16-24 category. I have an sr2 with two ES chips folding away.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> And on that note, now the ranking is messed up.


How do I put this in the least "derpy" way possible... I broke my own stats








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Someone throw me in the 16-24 category. I have an sr2 with two ES chips folding away.


ygpm bud.

Btw Amang has joined us in the 16-24 as well. Going to have some intense competition


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> How do I put this in the least "derpy" way possible... I broke my own stats










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lutro0*
> 
> Someone throw me in the 16-24 category. I have an sr2 with two ES chips folding away.
> 
> 
> 
> ygpm bud.
> 
> Btw Amang has joined us in the 16-24 as well. Going to have some intense competition
Click to expand...

More people that will end up behind me.*


----------



## derickwm

I think you're lying about your 4.0Ghz OC


----------



## Jeppzer

Not at all.


----------



## shelter

I didn't know you could have _negative_ folding stats (re: stackcomputing.com)


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> 
> I didn't know you could have _negative_ folding stats (re: stackcomputing.com)


That's just derick breaking things and being useless as usual


----------



## derickwm

I'm too busy keeping my mouse hovered on the "remove user" option next to your name


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I'm too busy keeping my mouse hovered on the "remove user" option next to your name


Nou!


----------



## BWG

Remove him, add him with no offset and save. Modify him and enter his correct points in the offset field and still choose method 0, and then submit.


----------



## Jeppzer

Don't you get all technical on us!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Remove him, add him with no offset and save. Modify him and enter his correct points in the offset field and still choose method 0, and then submit.


I really should have payed attention during that Skype call... This is why I don't do TC stuff and focus on my smexy Google Docs and stats tracking systems.

By the way hourly updates of stats is getting insanely huge. I really need to work on getting some shell script MySQL magic going to import all my csv files and clean up the junk space.


----------



## SweetAndLow

haven't had a big adv wu since july 13! something is wrong. I'm running the v6 client could this be the issue?


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweetAndLow*
> 
> haven't had a big adv wu since july 13! something is wrong. I'm running the v6 client could this be the issue?


You need v6 in linux with 16 cores to get 8101 wu's. I'm not positive your rig can complete them though...


----------



## SweetAndLow

I have v6 linux vm with 32 cores.

and i have had them in the past:

[16:33:14] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[16:34:17] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[16:34:17] Unit 0 finished with 40 percent of time to deadline remaining.
[16:34:17] Updated performance fraction: 0.477424
[16:34:17] Sending work to server
[16:34:17] Project: 8101 (Run 4, Clone 4, Gen 41)


----------



## G3RG

You should be getting 8101s then. How much ram did you give them VM?


----------



## derickwm

Stackcomputing is fixed, finally.


----------



## BWG

Rank will fix next update. Something is still wrong with it though.


----------



## SweetAndLow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> You should be getting 8101s then. How much ram did you give them VM?


current ram for that vm is 32 gigs i believe. Looks like i just got an 8101 wu, we will see how long they last.


----------



## JoshHuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Stackcomputing is fixed, finally.


Assuming his numbers are for the month of July, then I don't think it is right... He's barely done more than 6.5M for the month...


----------



## derickwm

I'll take another look at it.

I lost an 8101 at 80% randomly? Normally I wouldn't complain too much about an 8101 but I got a 6099 after that


----------



## Jeppzer

Soo, what on earth was last months results?


----------



## derickwm

I won, duh.


----------



## Jeppzer

#NotTrue


----------



## BWG

Guess what Mr.


----------



## Jeppzer

I've made over a million this month already.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Guess what Mr.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/996678/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/996680/


"Meh"

I blame bad WUs. As soon as Stanford releases the new ones and 8101s aren't the most common it'll be different


----------



## Jeppzer

Maybe if you started contributing as well.


----------



## BWG

I heard he will in a big way, so I'm siked.


----------



## derickwm

I need to add another passkey for myself to that list


----------



## derickwm

Name change time. Coremageddon is _so_ Z.

Open to suggestions or I'll pick one myself. If you let me pick you'll never find this thread. #hipster


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## derickwm

Just got an 8102























Also some new members have joined







still waiting on some more info from *2* more 2P 2011 folders


----------



## decali

In!









Now, if I can just keep the 8102's rolling in...


----------



## Jeppzer

I think I'm on my 40th 8101 in a row now...


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I think I'm on my 40th 8101 in a row now...


----------



## Jeppzer

Personally, I think you all are lying about there being new wu's just to make me upset that I'm not getting any.


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Personally, I think you all are lying about there being new wu's just to make me upset that I'm not getting any.


I'm starting to think this also. I'm still getting nothing but 8101s.


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> Don't do like me and forget to run 10 non-bigadv WUs with the new passkey to "prime the bonus pump"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost me about 500K in points.


*
Phew!* Saved me a p8102, read your post at 99% and was able to switch it back to my "bonus-ready" key. _Thank you!_


----------



## BWG

More folders, oh no you guys are going to be close to us now. I have to recruit like 25 TC people to come close to equaling some of you studs.


----------



## derickwm

Still have a couple more that I need to finalize details with


----------



## Scorpion49

Waiting for my first 8101 to post on this machine so I can get on the board







Should be done tonight, 68% right now.


----------



## BWG

I have Five Hundred Twenty Five Thousand Six Hundred folders.









Sorry, Patsy did not make me watch Rent last night, but I heard that dang song again and it got stuck in my head.


----------



## derickwm

You better watch out BWG


----------



## JedixJarf

My 2P will be ready in the next couple of weeks, still have to get a board and an cpu cooler


----------



## Scorpion49

Well, my 8101 finished and then Ubuntu decided to hang when it was uploading so now I've lost 3 days of work.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

My 4peener is back up and working again








I will see how it goes, I might just finally get into this competition some day


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> My 2P will be ready in the next couple of weeks, still have to get a board and an cpu cooler


I'm going to add a 2p category and steal him


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I'm going to add a 2p category and steaal him


Works for me


----------



## Jeppzer

Wait, I say I want a 2p cat in TC everyone screams NO, jedi doesn't even ask and he gets one?


----------



## BWG

He might have asked once, but he's and editor so he does what he wants.


----------



## derickwm

Uh, no BWG. He is mine


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Uh, no BWG. He is mine


Sell me that board on the cheap and youve got it


----------



## 3930K

The OP is messed up, like you


----------



## Jeppzer

I am number one, all categories. So I don't see anything wrong with it at all.


----------



## 3930K

lolno.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> The OP is messed up, like you


----------



## Scorpion49

I'm going nowhere fast, I might as well be folding with a pen and paper. Finally got this stupid machine running again and it won't boot to anything. Doesn't matter what drive, CD, or USB I use it just kinda hangs at some varying point. I've tried installing both windows 7, windows XP, and several flavors of linux with no success. I guess this is what the reviewers who said their Z9PE-D8's were dying left and right were talking about.


----------



## derickwm

BWG you better watch out


----------



## k4m1k4z3




----------



## derickwm

What's everyone's thought on the title "Battle to the core"


----------



## Jeppzer

Glitterkitties.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## Scorpion49

If there wasn't a picture of Milla Jovovich on this page....


----------



## derickwm

Hey guise! Look! Stats!!!


----------



## derickwm

Hey guys, I'm upgrading. Anyone interested in buying some 6174s? Jeppzer?


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## derickwm

Buy them Jeppzer before I leave you in the dust









I'll send cookies and a love note with them...


----------



## Jeppzer

What do you want for them?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm upgrading. Anyone interested in buying some 6174s? Jeppzer?


You're upgrading to something fun?


----------



## axipher

Do you Coremageddon folks want a new update system with hourly updates and pretty graphs? If so, push Derickwm to provide me with a list of what you want and I'll make it happen.


----------



## Deeeebs

I have 5 AMD G34 procs for sell if anyone is interested.

2 x 6174

2 x 61XX will find out when I get home

1 x 61XX will find out when I get home


----------



## 3930K

My choice of cpu goes on this sale.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> I have 5 AMD G34 procs for sell if anyone is interested.
> 
> 2 x 6174
> 
> 2 x 61XX will find out when I get home
> 
> 1 x 61XX will find out when I get home


Gonna quit folding too like Z?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> My choice of cpu goes on this sale.


??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Gonna quit folding too like Z?


no just getting rid of things i have that i dont use.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Hmmm... what do those things go for...
I would love to swap 2 6128s out for 2 12 core CPUs...


----------



## BWG

TC just broke 50 million and you all are still sitting at 46 million....









TC>Coremageddon


----------



## derickwm

Lol BWG... next month there won't even be a competition. Just Coremageddon blazing ahead.


----------



## axipher

I sense the need for a TC vs. Coremageddon line graph once I get both implemented on my site...


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's everyone's thought on the title "Battle to the core"


No one commented on this? I give it a


----------



## BWG

I've heard that before Derick, but it still has yet to come true.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I've heard that before Derick, but it still has yet to come true.


Oh it's quite true.

Also, updates to OP


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

To para-phrase from "Miss Congeniality", Core - ma - geddit-on!


----------



## derickwm

Bump


----------



## Jeppzer

I am killing. So to speak.


----------



## derickwm

What kind of PPD you getting these days on 8101s?


----------



## Jeppzer

141077 right now.

And I STILL HAVEN'T had a single 8102/3/4 or whatever those fancy new things are.









Oh wait, I did have one!








It was so fast that I missed it! :O
p8102 Avg. Time / Frame : 00:18:21 - 220 982,4 PPD


----------



## derickwm

That's still 20k more than me









I haven't had one in a while and the few I did have were only on my 4P.


----------



## Jeppzer

20k?! Dude! What the heck is wrong with your 2p?


----------



## derickwm

Not in native Linux, no other optimizations like The Kraken, and lastly because I use my SR-2 rig for everything else









Skulltrail will be here soon and I'll be putting this under native Linux finally









Also I got 510k PPD on an 8102


----------



## Jeppzer

I feel like I'll have to reinstall with ext3 and work on my OC someday soon.


----------



## derickwm

Not a bad idea









Also y no one comment on my purty interactive bar graphs I added


----------



## Jeppzer

Ah, yes ofcourse, I love the green ones. really pretty.


----------



## Xylene

Any of you guys using VirtualBox to fold? If so, does it cap CPU usage to 90% even though it's set to 100%?


----------



## derickwm

I'm using Virtualbox on my SR-2. I usually see 95% usage.

Looks like my 4P will be done for the first week or so of September as I change out my chips







hopefully the difference will be enough to catch up!


----------



## Xylene

Maybe it's an issue with Virtual Box in OSX :/


----------



## derickwm

Is there anything you guys would like to see done from me? IE OP updates or other fun things?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Is there anything you guys would like to see done from me? IE OP updates or other fun things?


I want hourly stats tracking... And the ability to compare two members directly on a graph based on hourly or daily output...


----------



## derickwm

Today is the last day


----------



## Jeppzer

50% of the points in my category are from me.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 50% of the points in my category are from me.


Wish I could say the same about your TC rig


----------



## shelter

Did I win?









Oh 3rd place isn't bad considering I had 5 days of downtime.


----------



## derickwm

Congrats everyone!

Must. Figure. Out. Scheme. For. Prizes...









We had just over 80 million from us 18 folders _alone_. That's just over a 1/5 of OCN's *entire* points for the month of August. With all the people who joined late I'm sure we can break a 1/4 this month. Well done guys, give yourselves a pat on the back


----------



## PR-Imagery

Oh look, this has started to take off!


----------



## derickwm

Oh look, it's about time you joined us!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Eventually. When AMD pulls their thumbs out their butts and make a modern chipset.


----------



## derickwm

Intel has some purdy options


----------



## PR-Imagery

But you see, I'd want to get 2687s if I went Intel. I could almost get 4 282SEs or almost 8 6174s for the price of two 687s.


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Congrats everyone!
> Must. Figure. Out. Scheme. For. Prizes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had just over 80 million from us 18 folders _alone_. That's just over a 1/5 of OCN's *entire* points for the month of August. With all the people who joined late I'm sure we can break a 1/4 this month. Well done guys, give yourselves a pat on the back


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> But you see, I'd want to get 2687s if I went Intel. I could almost get 4 282SEs or almost *8 6174s* for the price of two 687s.


What's stopping you?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> But you see, I'd want to get 2687s if I went Intel. I could almost get 4 282SEs or almost *8 6174s* for the price of two 687s.
> 
> 
> 
> What's stopping you?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Eventually. When AMD pulls their thumbs out their butts and make a modern chipset.


----------



## Jeppzer

Thread needs more history.


----------



## derickwm

Real men buy 4600 series Xeons. 4p 2011 socket.


----------



## Jeppzer

Good thing I'm not into men then.


----------



## derickwm

Wut. I'm let down.


----------



## PR-Imagery

4*4*16cores would be faster and cheaper I think.


----------



## derickwm

You're going to want 12 core if you go AMD. The 16 cores are a joke. And you're not thinking outside the box sir









A 4P 2011 system can be had for $4500.


----------



## decali

Woah, numbers and results and things and such! Happy to participate _(I was coerced)_ in my first Coremageddon! This' great incentive to crank the OC.









Also, nice work Jeppzer -- managed to blow past my points with 8 less cores/threads! Embarrassing


----------



## derickwm

Better crank that OC for this month


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> Also, nice work Jeppzer -- managed to blow past my points with 8 less cores/threads! Embarrassing










That's just awesome.


----------



## derickwm

Pay no attention Jeppzer if I happen to switch my passkeys this month


----------



## PR-Imagery

Ah, exactly why I haven't started on one yet







. And nope, 4p amd would be around 8k for me. Duty and shipping is a pain.

(On my phone atm, my posts are meaningingless.)
(Fixed)


----------



## derickwm

I could help you out. I bet I could get you a 48 core one for $3500 at the most.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Pay no attention Jeppzer if I happen to switch my passkeys this month


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just awesome.


I blame derick for my misfortune: as soon as I switched passkeys to let me fold for Coremageddon, my p8102's dried up. Coincidence?!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I could help you out. I bet I could get you a 48 core one for $3500 at the most.


What are you, a 4p dealer/enabler/slinger?

I can just see it, "Pssst...hey kid...wanna try _folding on a 4p_?"

(but on topic, that's a crazy-awesome deal. Compared to my 4p, 166% of the cores for 150% of the price! In tech, scaling that well is pretty hard to come by). Do we have a 4p 2011 rig folding for us yet?


----------



## PR-Imagery

I'd go 2p Intel for the clocks and higher overall processing power since I do a bit of rendering. My Drexler build was supposed to be a 4p and this was long before I even started folding or joined OCN; just didn't seem logical at the time.
I am saving up for one tho, I'd gladly take you up on that offer; Intel or AMD, depends on which comes first, proper Opteron platform(at least give me PCI-E 3.0), or funds for a Intel build.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Are the stats broke? They dont seem to be adding any points in there...


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Are the stats broke? They dont seem to be adding any points in there...


The main stats page is working... I like the way this is going


----------



## axipher

Who wants more tracking?

http://beta.axihub.ca/displayc.php


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> The main stats page is working... I like the way this is going


Sweet!







Gotta be that overclock, nice work on it -- will see if my OC can catch up...


----------



## ugotd8

_Meep meep - fresh meat in the hizz

Can't get windows file sharing packages to install on 10.10 tho. Do I need a new passkey to join ?_

NM, 17K PPD ?!?!?!

As you were.


----------



## derickwm

Alright all, I need a huge favour. I need to borrow a single G34 chip from someone. Anyone who lets me borrow it will receive cookies when I ship it back. Please


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I could let you borrow my dead 6128s, but that is probably not what you are looking for


----------



## derickwm

Lol no not so much


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Alright all, I need a huge favour. I need to borrow a single G34 chip from someone. Anyone who lets me borrow it will receive cookies when I ship it back. Please


That does not sound good! What happened?


----------



## decali

Uh oh! That sounds ominous...

Hmm, I know a few of us have G34 rigs around here. Have you tried asking G3RG? The 4p rig is up for sale, so perhaps you could snag one of the 6128's before it ships to the buyer...? Among all of us, there's gotta be a spare chip floating around.

(If all else fails I can remove & ship one of mine, but between exams I couldn't get it done within a week (_would have to procure isopropyl to remove the TIM and find a safe way to ship the 6134_) )

(and if _*all*_ else fails, I wonder if the [H]orde might spare one for a fellow folder...but we should be able to find a teammate before it comes to that







)


----------



## derickwm

G3RG said no because he's G3RG









Basically board is bricked and I need a retail chip to unbrick it


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> G3RG said no because he's G3RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically board is bricked and I need a retail chip to unbrick it


Ouch! I'd help if I could.


----------



## derickwm

Why can't you


----------



## derickwm

Sorry all for the delay, stats/graphs have been updated


----------



## Jeppzer

I've had two days downtime, no records for me.


----------



## derickwm

You suck.


----------



## Jeppzer

No, my tc rig does, it ate my fuses on saturday morning.


----------



## ikem

soon................


----------



## Jeppzer

You won't beat me!


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Why can't you


Because JoshHuman and I are duking it out for 2nd place this month and I don't want to miss a second of folding time...









Because I just got this thing running good and I don't want to f*** with it...









Because I'm G3RG in disguise...







!


----------



## derickwm

Oh.


----------



## Jeppzer

Ho.

edit wait, that looked bad.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

My 4p rig is getting EUE's on stock settings... ***
Lost a few bigadv units in the past week.
Anyway, I guess I am going to fold regular SMP for a while and check with derickwm to see if a CPU is still needed... I can fold reg SMP on 24 cores just fine... probably about the same PPD


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Ho.
> 
> edit wait, that looked bad.












Ouch!


----------



## derickwm

SR-2 is finally back up and running! I was derpin









Hopefully have my 4P back up Thursday or Friday!


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Excellent! I need to go check out your SR-2. Thinking I want to go with SR-2 or SR-X for my new gaming rig.


----------



## derickwm

You should buy my sr-x board...


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> You should buy my sr-x board...


Why for you sell?


----------



## derickwm

Because I have 6 motherboards... 5 of them being 2p/4p


----------



## PR-Imagery

What 4p boards do you have Derick? I may be interested in buying one.

Also, help please: http://www.overclock.net/t/1307699/2p-folding-rig-amd-opteron-6272-vs-intel-xeon-e5-2620/0_30#post_18195258


----------



## superericla

Planning on making a 48-core build once I get the funds. That should happen within the next few months.


----------



## Jeppzer

Winning!


----------



## derickwm

Sorry all for lack of updates, as stated in other threads I've been confined to my bed. I'm trying to catch all my editor duties up now.

superericla glad to hear!

PR-Imagery: SuperMicro H8QGi+-


----------



## PR-Imagery

Meh. Me needs more x16/8s.


----------



## derickwm

2 isn't enough on a 4P board? ...

You may want to look into 4P 2011 then...


----------



## PR-Imagery

I only see one x16 for that model?
How much would you let it go for and is it flashed with OC bios?

H8QG6-F
H8QGi-F

^ 2 x16 + 2 open ended x8
Can these ones OC?


----------



## derickwm

Oh derp. I have this H8QGi-F









It has two 16x. If you wanted to buy it from me I'd pretty much want to sell you the entire thing...not just the board









PM me if interested so I can tell you some...things.


----------



## PR-Imagery

...

Interesting


----------



## derickwm

Alternatively I could help you order one off of wiredzone.com if they won't ship to you.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Reigning Champions:
> 16-24 - *Jeppzer (1 month running)*










I've been on a streak since march..


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on a streak since march..


March....SEPTEMBER. Welcome to the OCN Calender. We deleted the months in between because they're too damn hot.


----------



## Jeppzer

Oooh, that makes sense. Though I'd want it the other way around so I don't have ten feet of snow everywhere all the time.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Alternatively I could help you order one off of wiredzone.com if they won't ship to you.


ygpm


----------



## derickwm

Aye sorry I saw it on my phone, will respond tonight when I have a rig to type on.


----------



## shelter

[07:05:53]
[07:05:53] Project: 8102 (Run 0, Clone 13, Gen 64)
[07:05:53]

I guess they aren't just a myth. Got four of these in a row. TPF of 13:20 for a PPD of 350k!!


----------



## Jeppzer

I had one once. 221k PPD. Wish they were more common.


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [07:05:53]
> [07:05:53] Project: 8102 (Run 0, Clone 13, Gen 64)
> [07:05:53]
> I guess they aren't just a myth. Got four of these in a row. TPF of 13:20 for a PPD of 350k!!


I saw you crazily accelerate and snag massive PPD, alarming (but awesome)! Totally clinched this month's round


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

I still haven't seen my first 8102


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> I saw you crazily accelerate and snag massive PPD, alarming (but awesome)! Totally clinched this month's round


Yeah it's kinda crazy how much of a PPD swing you can see based on WU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> I still haven't seen my first 8102


Working on my 5th one now


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> I saw you crazily accelerate and snag massive PPD, alarming (but awesome)! Totally clinched this month's round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's kinda crazy how much of a PPD swing you can see based on WU.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> I still haven't seen my first 8102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working on my 5th one now
Click to expand...

I did get my first 6901 during the foldathon. TPF of 5:09 and PPD of 502k.

What are you using for fah flags?


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> I did get my first 6901 during the foldathon. TPF of 5:09 and PPD of 502k.
> 
> What are you using for fah flags?


Just the usual with bigadv. I switched back from bigbeta when the 690x WUs started drying up thanks to a heads up from a certain someone







I'm still getting 8102s whoop whoop. Up to 7th out of top 20 daily producers.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> I did get my first 6901 during the foldathon. TPF of 5:09 and PPD of 502k.
> 
> What are you using for fah flags?
> 
> 
> 
> Just the usual with bigadv. I switched back from bigbeta when the 690x WUs started drying up thanks to a heads up from a certain someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still getting 8102s whoop whoop. Up to 7th out of top 20 daily producers.
Click to expand...

Wow, crazy--and I just got another 8101. 'The usual' is '-smp -bigadv'? I wonder if it has to do with number of cores? Maybe Stanford is giving the 8101's to the higher core count systems?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> Wow, crazy--and I just got another 8101. 'The usual' is '-smp -bigadv'?


That's probably what he meant. There is no flag you can use that will give you a higher chance of getting 8102's rather than 8101's, unfortunately.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> I wonder if it has to do with number of cores? Maybe Stanford is giving the 8101's to the higher core count systems?


Don't think so, my theory is that if you can successfully complete one you're in line for the unit following it. Say you did _Project: 8101 (Run 4, Clone 0, Gen 161)_, chances are you'd get _Project: 8101 (Run 4, Clone 0, Gen 16*2*)_ as the next unit (if they are in good supply and is not a "left over" WU). I observed this previously and currently with BA, of course it doesn't hold true all the time but I've seen it a bunch of times. Did eight consecutive 8102 a few weeks back, and somewhere around that amount of 6904 when they were still around.

Also, crazy that a 6901 gives more PPD than a 8101 (and that 8102 gives a crap-load more than both of those).


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> Wow, crazy--and I just got another 8101. 'The usual' is '-smp -bigadv'?
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably what he meant. There is no flag you can use that will give you a higher chance of getting 8102's rather than 8101's, unfortunately.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> I wonder if it has to do with number of cores? Maybe Stanford is giving the 8101's to the higher core count systems?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't think so, my theory is that if you can successfully complete one you're in line for the unit following it. Say you did _Project: 8101 (Run 4, Clone 0, Gen 161)_, chances are you'd get _Project: 8101 (Run 4, Clone 0, Gen 16*2*)_ as the next unit (if they are in good supply and is not a "left over" WU). I observed this previously and currently with BA, of course it doesn't hold true all the time but I've seen it a bunch of times. Did eight consecutive 8102 a few weeks back, and somewhere around that amount of 6904 when they were still around.
> 
> Also, crazy that a 6901 gives more PPD than a 8101 (and that 8102 gives a crap-load more than both of those).
Click to expand...

Humph! And I just got another 6901 (19, 8, 232). It is not running quite as fast as the previous (tpf of 5:13/496k PPD reported by HFM) but even that is a better ppd than what I get with an 8101.

I guess the 8101's must be in very good supply! Your idea about being 'in line' kinda makes sense--there must be some sort of queuing process for the WU's...

Hey, wait a minute ... have you been cutting in line in front of me!?!









I'm gonna tell derick!


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> Wow, crazy--and I just got another 8101. 'The usual' is '-smp -bigadv'? I wonder if it has to do with number of cores? Maybe Stanford is giving the 8101's to the higher core count systems?


Yes, by usual I meant -smp 32 -bigadv.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> That's probably what he meant. There is no flag you can use that will give you a higher chance of getting 8102's rather than 8101's, unfortunately.
> Don't think so, my theory is that if you can successfully complete one you're in line for the unit following it. Say you did _Project: 8101 (Run 4, Clone 0, Gen 161)_, chances are you'd get _Project: 8101 (Run 4, Clone 0, Gen 16*2*)_ as the next unit (if they are in good supply and is not a "left over" WU). I observed this previously and currently with BA, of course it doesn't hold true all the time but I've seen it a bunch of times. Did eight consecutive 8102 a few weeks back, and somewhere around that amount of 6904 when they were still around.
> Also, crazy that a 6901 gives more PPD than a 8101 (and that 8102 gives a crap-load more than both of those).


Interesting theory. I should mention that back when I started and everyone else was getting 6901s and 6902s I was getting nothing but 8101s. I mean literally nothing but 8101s even with the bigbeta flag. So maybe it all evens out over time. Either way I'm still happy with the overall performance of this 4p. We need more 4ps! Looks like I'm going to take the crown this month in 24-32. Going to have some downtime next month as I figure out a way to move this thing upstairs from the basement to take advantage of the heat this thing generates


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm right behind you shelter! I shall send kevdog your way!


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> Wow, crazy--and I just got another 8101. 'The usual' is '-smp -bigadv'? I wonder if it has to do with number of cores? Maybe Stanford is giving the 8101's to the higher core count systems?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, by usual I meant -smp 32 -bigadv.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> That's probably what he meant. There is no flag you can use that will give you a higher chance of getting 8102's rather than 8101's, unfortunately.
> Don't think so, my theory is that if you can successfully complete one you're in line for the unit following it. Say you did _Project: 8101 (Run 4, Clone 0, Gen 161)_, chances are you'd get _Project: 8101 (Run 4, Clone 0, Gen 16*2*)_ as the next unit (if they are in good supply and is not a "left over" WU). I observed this previously and currently with BA, of course it doesn't hold true all the time but I've seen it a bunch of times. Did eight consecutive 8102 a few weeks back, and somewhere around that amount of 6904 when they were still around.
> Also, crazy that a 6901 gives more PPD than a 8101 (and that 8102 gives a crap-load more than both of those).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting theory. I should mention that back when I started and everyone else was getting 6901s and 6902s I was getting nothing but 8101s. I mean literally nothing but 8101s even with the bigbeta flag. So maybe it all evens out over time. Either way I'm still happy with the overall performance of this 4p. We need more 4ps! Looks like I'm going to take the crown this month in 24-32. Going to have some downtime next month as I figure out a way to move this thing upstairs from the basement to take advantage of the heat this thing generates
Click to expand...

I might have to try '-smp 48' though I don't expect that to do anything.

Congrats on winning your bracket! It looks like I will take #2 in the 32+ group unless Josh or Deeebs kicks it into high gear. I can't compete with StackComputing unless I build a second 4P







.... I agree on the performance of these rigs. 4P is the way to go if you really want a dedicated folder. Spartacus is producing 3x the points my 2 2600k rigs produced (combined) when they were both running a Linux smp client with core hack plus a GPU client 24/7, and for less power!

I will also be offline for at least a few days next month. I need to finalize Spart's drive configuration and move it someplace other than my office (probably to the basement--my office does _not_ need any more heat).


----------



## derickwm

Someday my 4P will be back up









Us folders, one of a kind laziness.


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I'm right behind you shelter! I shall send kevdog your way!










 I didn't think we were in the same category...but either way that's a challenge so bring it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> I might have to try '-smp 48' though I don't expect that to do anything.
> 
> Congrats on winning your bracket! It looks like I will take #2 in the 32+ group unless Josh or Deeebs kicks it into high gear. I can't compete with StackComputing unless I build a second 4P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I agree on the performance of these rigs. 4P is the way to go if you really want a dedicated folder. Spartacus is producing 3x the points my 2 2600k rigs produced (combined) when they were both running a Linux smp client with core hack plus a GPU client 24/7, and for less power!
> 
> I will also be offline for at least a few days next month. I need to finalize Spart's drive configuration and move it someplace other than my office (probably to the basement--my office does _not_ need any more heat).


Oddly enough after getting all of those 8102s I got a 6901 yesterday. So...yeah I don't know if there's actually any rhyme or reason to their methods.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Someday my 4P will be back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us folders, one of a kind laziness.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think we were in the same category...but either way that's a challenge so bring it


Well Derick isn't putting up a fight so I thought I'd go for you.


----------



## derickwm

Did you see what happened to my SR-2...


----------



## Jeppzer

Excuses.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I'm right behind you shelter! I shall send kevdog your way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think we were in the same category...but either way that's a challenge so bring it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> I might have to try '-smp 48' though I don't expect that to do anything.
> 
> Congrats on winning your bracket! It looks like I will take #2 in the 32+ group unless Josh or Deeebs kicks it into high gear. I can't compete with StackComputing unless I build a second 4P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I agree on the performance of these rigs. 4P is the way to go if you really want a dedicated folder. Spartacus is producing 3x the points my 2 2600k rigs produced (combined) when they were both running a Linux smp client with core hack plus a GPU client 24/7, and for less power!
> 
> I will also be offline for at least a few days next month. I need to finalize Spart's drive configuration and move it someplace other than my office (probably to the basement--my office does _not_ need any more heat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oddly enough after getting all of those 8102s I got a 6901 yesterday. So...yeah I don't know if there's actually any rhyme or reason to their methods.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Someday my 4P will be back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us folders, one of a kind laziness.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I swear I didn't touch a thing and I got my first 8102 (R0, C16, G69) with TPF of 8:14 and PPD of 732k (419k awarded for the wu). I got one--and now I'm back to 8101's. That 8102 WU is an odd one: under 14 hours to complete vs 19 for an 8101; 419k points vs ~350k; and I also noticed it was not working the system as hard, drawing ~770 Watts compared to ~810W for an 8101.

Derick, you still waiting on the new CPUs for your 4P or has your SR-2 meltdown (sorry btw) kept you distracted? Any luck with EVGA?


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

So maybe there is something to this "complete one 8102 and you are in line for the next one" theory!. I got my first one (R0, C16, G69), then got an 8101, then got my second 8102 and it was the next generation (R0, C16, G70), and now I've got an 8101 again.








...


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Anyone have problems with WU's not uploading today? I had one that finished at ~4AM EDT and langouste shows it as being sent, but Stanford does not have a record of it.


----------



## decali

Argh, looks like we may've run into this. May be repeating the same WU, according to the thread. Looks like it's a widespread problem with BA folders right now







...


----------



## shelter

Yup same problem. Last 8101 was uploaded but never registered on stats site.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

/sigh ... right at the end of the month!









Grandpa reported that the problem is now fixed (same thread over on the folding forum). I hope so. I've got another 8101 that will finish right before midnight.


----------



## decali

Ouch, it really hurt 37726. Check out that drop in points! That's pretty significant.

That said, the [H]orde had it even worse...cut their points in half, *brutal*. Notice how they've recovered faster than we have -- they must have faster -bigadv rigs that've been able to return some functional WU's. They're also _still_ set to overtake EVGA soon.

Interestingly, EVGA's team also suffered a huge downtick - I didn't know they'd have so many -bigadv rigs post-adjustment/change (in # of cores req'd).

I'd be interested to see how the project fared overall. All of the top 10 teams decreased in output (besides default, of course), though by different rates.


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> Ouch, it really hurt 37726. Check out that drop in points! That's pretty significant.
> That said, the [H]orde had it even worse...cut their points in half, *brutal*. Notice how they've recovered faster than we have -- they must have faster -bigadv rigs that've been able to return some functional WU's. They're also _still_ set to overtake EVGA soon.
> Interestingly, EVGA's team also suffered a huge downtick - I didn't know they'd have so many -bigadv rigs post-adjustment/change (in # of cores req'd).
> I'd be interested to see how the project fared overall. All of the top 10 teams decreased in output (besides default, of course), though by different rates.


Hmm interesting. Good catch. WOW that dip for [H] is crazy! I ended up only losing one 8101 but still that's 280k points. Less than 2 weeks now until [H] takes over the #1 spot. Good for them.

edit: oh yeah we need an update to the front page too


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Question for all Coremageddon folders: has anyone besides me seen a sudden increase in TPF, particularly on 8101's? My last 2 completed units ran in something closer to 12:00 than my usual ~11:20 and the current run is currently reporting over 13:00!?! This is all new since this weekend's WU delivery problem.


----------



## decali

I haven't seen a significant change. My TPF typically varies by ~20seconds between different 8101's, and the two WU's I've worked on since the weekend snafu have been typical. I definitely haven't seen the 1:40 that you're currently seeing. Strange!


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> I haven't seen a significant change. My TPF typically varies by ~20seconds between different 8101's, and the two WU's I've worked on since the weekend snafu have been typical. I definitely haven't seen the 1:40 that you're currently seeing. Strange!


Hmph! I'm now showing a TPF of 13:30 on this current WU. That is slower than what I had with stock setting!

Strange indeed, and worrisome. My temps are fine and no HT retries.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Decided to shutdown and reboot to see what that might do. TPF on first full frame is back down to ~11:20. Will be interesting to see if it holds there now...


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> . My temps are fine and no HT retries.


Those're the only things I would've known to check *shrug*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> Decided to shutdown and reboot to see what that might do. TPF on first full frame is back down to ~11:20. Will be interesting to see if it holds there now...


Sweet! Good to hear that such a simple fix might've helped. I haven't enough experience with Ubuntu to know how that'd help, but,







if it remains that way!


----------



## BWG

So, what do you guys think about making teams of 3 with 1 folder in each thread category?


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> So, what do you guys think about making teams of 3 with 1 folder in each thread category?


I like the concept. How would you deal with a folder like stackcomputing that is running more than one 4p? Split the systems out into multiple teams? I'd also have to wonder how much real competition there would be since these systems are dedicated folders and would (in theory at least) put out a fairly constant number of points per month.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> . My temps are fine and no HT retries.
> 
> 
> 
> Those're the only things I would've known to check *shrug*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> Decided to shutdown and reboot to see what that might do. TPF on first full frame is back down to ~11:20. Will be interesting to see if it holds there now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet! Good to hear that such a simple fix might've helped. I haven't enough experience with Ubuntu to know how that'd help, but,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it remains that way!
Click to expand...

Yea, it's fixed but I still don't know why. 15 frames since I restarted and TPF is averaging a very nice 11:11. Another odd thing that I noticed but did not mention was that the system was actually drawing less power before the reboot. It was almost as if the cores hadn't jumped to pstate 0 or some of the cores were idle. Maybe DLB wasn't working right (I know it engaged from the logs).


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> So, what do you guys think about making teams of 3 with 1 folder in each thread category?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> I like the concept. How would you deal with a folder like stackcomputing that is running more than one 4p? Split the systems out into multiple teams? I'd also have to wonder how much real competition there would be since these systems are dedicated folders and would (in theory at least) put out a fairly constant number of points per month.


Sounds pretty cool, but that's true - it could be tough to properly balance the teams; separating passkeys seems like an easy solution. We do have pretty closely-aligned 6128/6134 rigs (3 active right _now_, though G3RG was still folding last month and I know Kaze has been active very recently but had troubles) and it seems like stack, Josh, & TooMany are fairly close? And, perhaps once derick gets a functional SR-2 again, that division would be able to support three teams too








Honestly, it also seems very much like luck: p8101 vs. p8102 is just no comparison, though that might not make a huge difference over several teams.

In any case, I think it sounds like fun







. I'd vote to keep the individual folding ranks too, but teams could be pretty cool! I'm in support of the idea


----------



## derickwm

Ya'll are a bunch of slackers.


----------



## Conspiracy

Hey yall with the big fancy computers that fold so much it puts the rest of us to shame









this months FaT is approaching very soon so dont forget to participate if you arent already folding 24/7









http://www.overclock.net/t/1312065/october-2012-foldathon-17th-19th-raising-awareness-of-malaria


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Ya'll are a bunch of slackers.


http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=4










(Granted, Aldri Fornøyd seems temperamental & a lot of work, plus moving to the wonderful PNW is probably too exciting to let ya concentrate, but this "slackers" comment coming from someone who didn't check who won September...














)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> Hey yall with the big fancy computers that fold so much it puts the rest of us to shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this months FaT is approaching very soon so dont forget to participate if you arent already folding 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1312065/october-2012-foldathon-17th-19th-raising-awareness-of-malaria


Malaria, an excellent target!









ps: Your avatar (and yours too, Derick, but I've already told you that) is amazing.


----------



## derickwm

I was joking Decali









Anyway, I'm dealing with last day of work and driving massive amounts of miles, updates coming shortly


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I was joking Decali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm dealing with last day of work and driving massive amounts of miles, updates coming shortly


*You*, joking?!? _Inconceivable!_








Drive safely! Enjoy the superior coffee









So, as an illustration of the ridiculous disparity between p8101 and p8102, I am currently beating Deeeebs' rig that's entered in Coremageddon. (







! First and last time that'll happen...) Thank you, p8102 server, I don't know what I did to please you so.

It'll be interesting to see the changes in GPU folding (they're adding QRB) and how that affects how many new 4p rigs are built. Our watt/PPD ratio is insanely good, so they're still be appeal there, but it may be that building a 4p will become less appealing due to the increased GPU PPD (and compatibility with existing rigs).

Also, it'll be interesting to see how much it boosts OCN relative to EVGA & [H]. Since EVGA puts out so many WU's and likely has a lot of GPU folders, and [H] currently churns out double our PPD, I don't think it'll affect us _too_ much.


----------



## BWG

Coremageddon: 58,527,956

TC: 57,111,929


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coremageddon: 58,527,956
> TC: 57,111,929


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coremageddon: 58,527,956
> TC: 57,111,929










Good work, team!


----------



## BWG

It's far from over!


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

4P Powah!


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coremageddon: 58,527,956
> TC: 57,111,929


Nice! And I've been down all month relocating everything. Gotta get back up and running.


----------



## BWG

Oh hey Coremageddon, don't listen to derickwm because he has a BBQ allergy.







Fold with us and get some of these:


----------



## Jeppzer

NO! Vikings all the way! CONQUER THE SEAS!


----------



## BWG

Jeppzer, you have enough servers already.


----------



## arvidab

Is there a limit to how many servers a you can have? Nope.


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Is there a limit to how many servers a you can have? Nope.


QFT!

I'll just leave this link lying around for anyone interested in the FFW...

(Also, your wily BBQ'ing ways hold no sway over those of us running purely on plants, BWG!







)


----------



## derickwm

I'll put it this way. There are cookies for all Coremageddon members who fold for team Viking


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Oh hey Coremageddon, don't listen to derickwm because he has a BBQ allergy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fold with us and get some of these:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1108210/
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1108211/
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1108214/


Hmm too bad I'm a vegetarian!


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Hmm too bad I'm a vegetarian!


Woohoo!









(*Team Vikings* is veggie-friendly! Had a delicious, vegetarian smörgåsbord recently)


----------



## derickwm

Congrats to:

32+ - JoshHuman (2 month running)

24-32 - Decali (1 month running)

16-24 - Jeppzer (Forever running)


----------



## Jeppzer

Oh yay, forever me!


----------



## derickwm

Starting the month strong guys, beating TC by a decent margin already


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Starting the month strong guys, beating TC by a decent margin already


Of course we are


----------



## Jeppzer

derick, get dem chips running, I need competition in my cat.

On that note. I would be in 2nd place if I were in 24-32.


----------



## kazenagi

I just turned in the last unit for my 4p, 30+ million points with it was a good run. The building I live in isn't covering electricity cost for me anymore so it's time for it to go..


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> I just turned in the last unit for my 4p, 30+ million points with it was a good run. The building I live in isn't covering electricity cost for me anymore so it's time for it to go..


Awww, man! It's going to be sad to see you go from Coremageddon, I remember when you started folding with it and _*shot*_ past me. (so, naturally, I had to investigate this "4p phenomenon")

It was a good run, hope it's going to a good home


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> derick, get dem chips running, I need competition in my cat.
> 
> On that note. I would be in 2nd place if I were in 24-32.


Tomorrow!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazenagi*
> 
> I just turned in the last unit for my 4p, 30+ million points with it was a good run. The building I live in isn't covering electricity cost for me anymore so it's time for it to go..


Aww sorry to hear that Kazenagi. You'll be missed


----------



## decali

Hey, just noticed that seven10 joined us, in the 32+ category. Welcome!


----------



## derickwm




----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Umm, I just popped over to the stats page and all the points are negative!?


----------



## Jeppzer

No worries, I were number one in my cat, number 4 overall.


----------



## derickwm

Stats look perfectly fine to me


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Ah ...







yea ...


----------



## Jeppzer

55 millions!


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 55 millions!










Nice work, congrats!


----------



## Klue22

I wanna participate, how do I sign up?


----------



## Jeppzer

You start by folding for the Vikings in the FFW.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> You start by folding for the Vikings in the FFW.


I told Canada I would fold for them since they PMed me first.


----------



## decali

Gah, turn away from them -- you were the chosen one!

Uhhh, anyway, if you pm Derickwm, send your passkey & how many cores / what your machine setup is (which should be just for the Coremageddon rig -- let me know if you need help setting up a new passkey for it!) along and you should be added to the competition!

Welcome!


----------



## Klue22

Cool, while I'm here does anyone know what a 4p 6128 rig should get PPD wise? I'm doing 208-225k at the moment.
They're supposedly overclocked to 2.4, assuming the OC held through the version upgrade.


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> Cool, while I'm here does anyone know what a 4p 6128 rig should get PPD wise? I'm doing 208-225k at the moment.
> They're supposedly overclocked to 2.4, assuming the OC held through the version upgrade.


That sounds about right, I think, and consistent with my experience (except for p8102's, which will bump you up much higher; no sure way to get 'em as of yet). Kraken, if you haven't tried it, can help a bit with TPF.

Are you using Ubuntu 10.10? If so, you can use *dmesg | grep -o Detected.** to see if your OC persisted


----------



## Klue22

I'm using kraken, but unfortunately am running ubuntu 12.







i haven't found a way to see current core clocks since 10.10.


----------



## derickwm

Klue I PM'd you months ago about signing up


----------



## Klue22

Lol well my 4p wasn't working then.


----------



## shelter

Hmm not much action in here. I think I "won" again last month. Saw a lot of big scores for the month, though, so congratz to everyone


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I can be taken off the roster since I no longer have my 4p.


----------



## BWG

I'll take this over from Derick since he's so lazy.


----------



## Jeppzer

You just want to have the awesome competition for yourself.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

I'm still here, folding away. 95M ... almost to 100


----------



## BWG

Donkey1514 is taking this over. Make it grow!


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Donkey1514 is taking this over. Make it grow!


still learning, so bare with me









Anyone want to pm me and get me up-to-date?


----------



## Jeppzer

1. I'm in the lead, and has been since eternity.

There, you're up to date.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Anybody here try running an Ubuntu VM under Windows 7 with a pair of 12 core xeons? The old VMWare trick of editing the configuration doesn't seem to work with '24' cpus.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 1. I'm in the lead, and has been since eternity.
> There, you're up to date.


when you hit 60million, let me know


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> Anybody here try running an Ubuntu VM under Windows 7 with a pair of 12 core xeons? The old VMWare trick of editing the configuration doesn't seem to work with '24' cpus.


Have you tried Vbox? VMWare (maybe only the free version though)) only support 4 cores in the current version, and a max of eight with v3.0.0. I think Vbox works with up to 32 vCPUs for one VM.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> Anybody here try running an Ubuntu VM under Windows 7 with a pair of 12 core xeons? The old VMWare trick of editing the configuration doesn't seem to work with '24' cpus.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried Vbox? VMWare (maybe only the free version though)) only support 4 cores in the current version, and a max of eight with v3.0.0. I think Vbox works with up to 32 vCPUs for one VM.
Click to expand...

Have not tried anything other than VMWare which doesnt work. Reading over on [H], it looks like they've had success with Virtualbox so I will give that a try.


----------



## arvidab

Try it now!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 1. I'm in the lead, and has been since eternity.
> 
> There, you're up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> when you hit 60million, let me know
Click to expand...

Last week?


----------



## shelter

I'm not sure how to see the previous month's results...so I'll just leave this here for now before December runs out and I can't see it anymore...



In case anyone else still cares


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Cha-ching!

Congrats, Shelter and Jeppzer!


----------



## Jeppzer

2079 unread messages?


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 2079 unread messages?


----------



## BWG

I'm going to put some plans together for Donkey1514 to implement guys. We haven't forgotten about you


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I'm going to put some plans together for Donkey1514 to implement guys. We haven't forgotten about you


I have


----------



## ZDngrfld

Soooo I just downloaded a 6901 on my 2P... Are they back, or did they mess with them and make them a 16+ core WU? ~10min TPF worth 170k PPD.


----------



## mmonnin

Just saw a comment yesterday on FF about someone not seeing any of those WUs in some time.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Just saw a comment yesterday on FF about someone not seeing any of those WUs in some time.


Yeah... I used to run bigadv on my 2500k and 2700k and we'd run 6900-6904 using the 12core hack. This is the first time I've ran bigadv in quite some time so I wasn't sure if they're bringing those type of units back or what.


----------



## decali

They're pretty rare, as far as I can tell. I pick one up once or twice a month - making 'em even more rare than the wonderful p8102's


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> They're pretty rare, as far as I can tell. I pick one up once or twice a month - making 'em even more rare than the wonderful p8102's


I just finished my first 8102... So nice seeing ~300k points plop down!


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> They're pretty rare, as far as I can tell. I pick one up once or twice a month - making 'em even more rare than the wonderful p8102's


Hah yeah I got a few 8102s for 330k each but now I am back to 8101s.


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Hah yeah I got a few 8102s for 330k each but now I am back to 8101s.


I know! You were one 8102 away from taking the lead in the 24-32 from me, 'twas a close thing!


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Looks like some of the old WU's are coming back. Spartacus just got a 6901 - 508k PPD - gotta love it.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime




----------



## ZDngrfld

Just bought a Kill-a-Watt. I am digging the power consumption on this 2P E5-2650 setup. At 2.4GHz, it's pulling 243 watts from the wall.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

A question for any 2P / SR2 folders out there. I am experimenting with 64 bit Linux in a virtual box hosted by a 64 bit win7 install. right now, I am seeing a TPF of around 20 minutes and a PPD of 190k for an 8102 wu. How does that compare to your experience?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> A question for any 2P / SR2 folders out there. I am experimenting with 64 bit Linux in a virtual box hosted by a 64 bit win7 install. right now, I am seeing a TPF of around 20 minutes and a PPD of 190k for an 8102 wu. How does that compare to your experience?


What cpus are you running?


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> A question for any 2P / SR2 folders out there. I am experimenting with 64 bit Linux in a virtual box hosted by a 64 bit win7 install. right now, I am seeing a TPF of around 20 minutes and a PPD of 190k for an 8102 wu. How does that compare to your experience?
> 
> 
> 
> What cpus are you running?
Click to expand...

5690's


----------



## arvidab

Has any of you folks noticed a slow down of BA, 8101 in particular, recently?

I have a machine that's average 11:58 TPF on the 8101, it has been very consistently doing this over the past months. But the last day or so, it has jumped up to over 13min, it's not a gradual increase just a big jump.

I know WU can have variances of TPF, but this is quite a large one and I have not witnessed a similar large gap. A couple percent diff would not cause a concern but this is nearly 10%. So have any of you guys seen this?


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Has any of you folks noticed a slow down of BA, 8101 in particular, recently?
> 
> I have a machine that's average 11:58 TPF on the 8101, it has been very consistently doing this over the past months. But the last day or so, it has jumped up to over 13min, it's not a gradual increase just a big jump.
> 
> I know WU can have variances of TPF, but this is quite a large one and I have not witnessed a similar large gap. A couple percent diff would not cause a concern but this is nearly 10%. So have any of you guys seen this?


yes, very much so. Spartacus normally runs about 11:10 - 11:30 TPF but this last one (just about done) was running at 12:30 TPF. I'm hoping it was a fluke!


----------



## arvidab

Hopefully my machines are not screwed.

The other one is also a bit slower, but not as much, 10:35-10:40 is the usual speed, now it's up to 11:05.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> A question for any 2P / SR2 folders out there. I am experimenting with 64 bit Linux in a virtual box hosted by a 64 bit win7 install. right now, I am seeing a TPF of around 20 minutes and a PPD of 190k for an 8102 wu. How does that compare to your experience?


TPF for my E5-2650s running native is 16:52. Good for ~245k PPD.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Has any of you folks noticed a slow down of BA, 8101 in particular, recently?
> 
> I have a machine that's average 11:58 TPF on the 8101, it has been very consistently doing this over the past months. But the last day or so, it has jumped up to over 13min, it's not a gradual increase just a big jump.
> 
> I know WU can have variances of TPF, but this is quite a large one and I have not witnessed a similar large gap. A couple percent diff would not cause a concern but this is nearly 10%. So have any of you guys seen this?


I have noticed my TPFs are higher as well...


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Has any of you folks noticed a slow down of BA, 8101 in particular, recently?
> 
> I have a machine that's average 11:58 TPF on the 8101, it has been very consistently doing this over the past months. But the last day or so, it has jumped up to over 13min, it's not a gradual increase just a big jump.
> 
> I know WU can have variances of TPF, but this is quite a large one and I have not witnessed a similar large gap. A couple percent diff would not cause a concern but this is nearly 10%. So have any of you guys seen this?


Update: Spart just got a fresh 8101 and is back down to the normal 11:20 TPF.


----------



## DizZz

I just ordered dual e5 2660s and they should be up and running Tuesday. Im planning on installing ubuntu 10.10 but is there a better option? Also, what else would I need to do to get the most ppd out of this system?

Im planning on following this guide:
hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1601608


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I just ordered dual e5 2660s and they should be up and running Tuesday. Im planning on installing ubuntu 10.10 but is there a better option? Also, what else would I need to do to get the most ppd out of this system?
> 
> Im planning on following this guide:
> hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=<a>1601608</a>


If you are building a 24/7 folder then Ubuntu 10.10 and that guide are what you want to use.

Edit: Derickwm's guide http://www.overclock.net/t/1212613/guide-building-a-2p-4p-from-start-to-finish-along-with-ppd-benchmarks-gallery is also a great resource. A lot of it is just references to posts on [H] and other forums, but having it all in one place is handy!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> If you are building a 24/7 folder then Ubuntu 10.10 and that guide are what you want to use.


Perfect thanks. Do I need to install both bfs and the kraken if I use 10.10?


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Perfect thanks. Do I need to install both bfs and the kraken if I use 10.10?


I'd highly recommend Kraken as it shaved quite a bit off my TPF (by essentially forcing Dynamic Load Balancing to turn on), though I'm on 4p so YMMV. Sorry, I'm not familiar with BFS (I'm on AMD).


----------



## anubis1127

You definitely want thekraken for a 2P+ doing bigadv. BFS should help too.


----------



## DizZz

Awesome thanks. Ill post with an update after everything is running


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> If you are building a 24/7 folder then Ubuntu 10.10 and that guide are what you want to use.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect thanks. Do I need to install both bfs and the kraken if I use 10.10?
Click to expand...

For a 2P system yes. BFS improves kernel performance. the kraken provides better load balancing. I also use langouste decoupler on my 4P. I have not gotten that far with my 2P but I imagine it would help as well.

Side note: read musky's post regarding Ubuntu 10.10 and .4 and their end of life status (#2 in the thread) and consider what version you want to use. I think 10.10 is still the best solution for now, and I believe most 24/7 multi-proc folders still use it, but there are other options.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Has any of you folks noticed a slow down of BA, 8101 in particular, recently?
> 
> I have a machine that's average 11:58 TPF on the 8101, it has been very consistently doing this over the past months. But the last day or so, it has jumped up to over 13min, it's not a gradual increase just a big jump.
> 
> I know WU can have variances of TPF, but this is quite a large one and I have not witnessed a similar large gap. A couple percent diff would not cause a concern but this is nearly 10%. So have any of you guys seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Spart just got a fresh 8101 and is back down to the normal 11:20 TPF.
Click to expand...





































































































Just did a fresh install of v7 on the rig, forgot to apply thekraken, d'oh!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> If you are building a 24/7 folder then Ubuntu 10.10 and that guide are what you want to use.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect thanks. Do I need to install both bfs and the kraken if I use 10.10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a 2P system yes. BFS improves kernel performance. the kraken provides better load balancing. I also use *langouste decoupler on my 4P*. I have not gotten that far with my 2P but I imagine it would help as well.
Click to expand...

Why just not use v7? It's very handy having control of all your folding rigs from a single computer.
Besides, it will shave even more idle time off, as you download a new unit beforehand, at say 99%.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did a fresh install of v7 on the rig, forgot to apply thekraken, d'oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why just not use v7? It's very handy having control of all your folding rigs from a single computer.
> Besides, it will shave even more idle time off, as you download a new unit beforehand, at say 99%.


So you are now running 12.12 and v7 for your 4Ps? I was under the impression that 10.x still gives better performance while folding. Yes, having centralized control for your rigs is nice though most of mine don't require a lot of control.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did a fresh install of v7 on the rig, forgot to apply thekraken, d'oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why just not use v7? It's very handy having control of all your folding rigs from a single computer.
> Besides, it will shave even more idle time off, as you download a new unit beforehand, at say 99%.


How long does it take you to DL the typical WU? For my non bigadv it's like 1 second to DL, so I actually set it to next unit percentage of 100 for the increase to QRB by having the duration between the DL and UL of the WU be only 100 frames instead of 101 frames. Something to consider.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> So you are now running 12.12 and v7 for your 4Ps? I was under the impression that 10.x still gives better performance while folding. Yes, having centralized control for your rigs is nice though most of mine don't require a lot of control.


10.10 still but v7 on both now, was running v6 on one and v7 on the other until recently.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> How long does it take you to DL the typical WU? For my non bigadv it's like 1 second to DL, so I actually set it to next unit percentage of 100 for the increase to QRB by having the duration between the DL and UL of the WU be only 100 frames instead of 101 frames. Something to consider.


My speeds vary a great deal, I've left my BA rigs on the default 99%, but think I'm gonna change that to 100% now that I've actually calculated how long it takes. SMP's are on 100%.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Update: I just got another slow 8101--almost a minute and a half slower than my usual ~11:20 TPF.


----------



## Jeppzer

My 8101s are steady at 24:24 TPF. Haven't seen anything slower.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> Update: I just got another slow 8101--almost a minute and a half slower than my usual ~11:20 TPF.


This is where my 8101s are at... Pretty annoying


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> This is where my 8101s are at... Pretty annoying


If you guys are running 2P/4P AMD MC chips, with 8101s my experience shows if I have one running steadily at a noticeable amount slower than average, a system reboot brings it back.
Just my experience.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> If you guys are running 2P/4P AMD MC chips, with 8101s my experience shows if I have one running steadily at a noticeable amount slower than average, a system reboot brings it back.
> Just my experience.


I'm running a 2P Intel setup. I think the others experiencing this are running 4P AMD, though. I guess a reboot couldn't hurt...


----------



## DizZz

what size psu do you think i need for a dual xeon 2660 setup. no graphics card and 8 memory dims


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> what size psu do you think i need for a dual xeon 2660 setup. no graphics card and 8 memory dims


I'm pulling 243 watts from the wall with my 2650s and a gold rated psu.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> This is where my 8101s are at... Pretty annoying
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys are running 2P/4P AMD MC chips, with 8101s my experience shows if I have one running steadily at a noticeable amount slower than average, a system reboot brings it back.
> Just my experience.
Click to expand...

That has worked sometimes for me too, but sometimes it doesn't do anything. 4P G34.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> what size psu do you think i need for a dual xeon 2660 setup. no graphics card and 8 memory dims
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pulling 243 watts from the wall with my 2650s and a gold rated psu.
Click to expand...

So a 450-500W gold/plat should be ideal, ~50% load where a PSU usually has its best efficiency. Assuming 90% eff on your X750 (should be very close to it) it's just under 220W that the rig needs.

You got over 1k PPD per W, pretty cool and my 225W 2600K is jealous. Even my 4Peas...


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> That has worked sometimes for me too, but sometimes it doesn't do anything. 4P G34.
> So a 450-500W gold/plat should be ideal, ~50% load where a PSU usually has its best efficiency. Assuming 90% eff on your X750 (should be very close to it) it's just under 220W that the rig needs.
> 
> You got over 1k PPD per W, pretty cool and my 225W 2600K is jealous. Even my 4Peas...


Yeah, the efficiency is awesome. Cheap coolers, cheap ram, hardly any heat (40° C at the hottest), hardly any power. You can find a 2P 2011 board on Newegg open box for sub $300 as well. So taking all that into consideration, you can build a really efficient Intel 2P for around $600 if you can find some cheap fleabay procs.

My single X5670 in my SR-2 is pulling 450watts... Kinda stings when I compare it to my 2650s. I really need to get another one, but I'm going to be moving next month so it'll have to wait.


----------



## ZDngrfld

FWIW, I've been playing around with a newer kernel on my 2P X5460 rig. It's running Debian with a 3.7.5 kernel with BFS and Thekraken. So far the results look promising. I'm going to set it up on my 2650s and see if the numbers change at all.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> FWIW, I've been playing around with a newer kernel on my 2P X5460 rig. It's running Debian with a 3.7.5 kernel with BFS and Thekraken. So far the results look promising. I'm going to set it up on my 2650s and see if the numbers change at all.


Very cool, how hard was it to patch 3.7.5 with BFS? I updated to 3.7.8 on my 3930k, but haven't gotten as far as patching it.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Very cool, how hard was it to patch 3.7.5 with BFS? I updated to 3.7.8 on my 3930k, but haven't gotten as far as patching it.


I actually found a precompiled Debian kernel with BFS installed so I just used that. I looked into it and it didn't seem too tough, though.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I actually found a precompiled Debian kernel with BFS installed so I just used that. I looked into it and it didn't seem too tough, though.


Ah, gotcha.


----------



## ZDngrfld

So I finally got a 8101 after a few 6901s. PPD has gone up 20k+ from the last 8101. Maybe it's a fluke, maybe not. I'll see what it's at when it runs another


----------



## Jeppzer

8102! 220k PPD.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 8102! 220k PPD.


I'm hoping that this kernel update I did will affect 8102s too. If it does, I should be close to 270k on them.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

So I've done a reset on my SR-2 setup and gone back to a native install of Ubuntu 10.4 + thekraken + langouste. I skipped BFS based on the current recommentations from Musky. Other than the original install of nvidia support being screwed up, it went well. I've got 'Inga' chewing on an 8101 right now @ 22:30 TPF, 162k PPD and a projected credit of 254k.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TooManyToys NotEnoughTime*
> 
> So I've done a reset on my SR-2 setup and gone back to a native install of Ubuntu 10.4 + thekraken + langouste. I skipped BFS based on the current recommentations from Musky. Other than the original install of nvidia support being screwed up, it went well. I've got 'Inga' chewing on an 8101 right now @ 22:30 TPF, 162k PPD and a projected credit of 254k.


At midnight I finished the first 8101 I got after my kernel upgrade and promptly started another. Looks like I'm getting the same numbers, so I guess the kernel upgrade was quite the boost for me. I was sitting at where you are with your numbers. After the upgrade, I'm getting a 20:36 TPF, good for 181k PPD and 260K estimated credit.


----------



## Jeppzer

What's these news of a kernel upgrade?


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> At midnight I finished the first 8101 I got after my kernel upgrade and promptly started another. Looks like I'm getting the same numbers, so I guess the kernel upgrade was quite the boost for me. I was sitting at where you are with your numbers. After the upgrade, I'm getting a 20:36 TPF, good for 181k PPD and 260K estimated credit.


That is good to know. My numbers might be a little low because I interrupted the wu to wrap the a5 core after it downloaded. Either way, no complaints.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> What's these news of a kernel upgrade?


I think he is talking about BFS


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> What's these news of a kernel upgrade?


Upgraded my debian kernel from 3.2.0 to 3.7.5 with BFS


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Upgraded my debian kernel from 3.2.0 to 3.7.5 with BFS


lower your tpfs any?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> lower your tpfs any?


A ton. Went from 22:22 to 20:38. 20k PPD jump.


----------



## Donkey1514

2x 2680s


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> 2x 2680s


Nice! Got it running yet?


----------



## Donkey1514

waiting on a power supply...


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> waiting on a power supply...


me too! except i only have 2660s


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> me too! except i only have 2660s


I practically robbed the seller for the 2680s. I just hope they work in this Z9....


----------



## ZDngrfld

I wish I could find a 500 watt with 2x 8 pin eps. Good thing I lucked out on my X750. Got it for $90


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I wish I could find a 500 watt with 2x 8 pin eps. Good thing I lucked out on my X750. Got it for $90


I just paid $103 for the same PSU from newegg .


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> I just paid $103 for the same PSU from newegg .


i ordered the x650 for $85


----------



## ZDngrfld

Newegg had a deal going on for one day only when I picked mine up. Lucked out and actually read their spam email. I usually delete them since they send 30 a day.


----------



## DizZz

board is doa







so i will not be running for another week probably. ugh


----------



## Jeppzer

That kernel update... I went from 24min TPF to 30min.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> That kernel update... I went from 24min TPF to 30min.


I used the kernel at http://pf.natalenko.name/binaries/debian/3.7.5/. Doesn't look like it affected my 6901s or 8102s but dropped my 8101s quite a bit.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> board is doa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i will not be running for another week probably. ugh


The Z9PE boards are TERRIBLE!!!!!!! I had to RMA mine the day I got it. It booted up and I was folding on it for about 4 hours and then it just turned off and wouldn't turn back on. I'll probably get Tyan or Supermicro if I decide to build another.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> That kernel update... I went from 24min TPF to 30min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the kernel at http://pf.natalenko.name/binaries/debian/3.7.5/. Doesn't look like it affected my 6901s or 8102s but dropped my 8101s quite a bit.
Click to expand...

Exactly the one I used.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Exactly the one I used.


Huh. I have no idea! It's working great for me. Does selecting your old kernel at boot from the grub menu change it back?


----------



## WvoulfeXX

(Knocks on wood) hopefully i will be in this category soon







hahahha (2p x 8c opteron)


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WvoulfeXX*
> 
> (Knocks on wood) hopefully i will be in this category soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahha (2p x 8c opteron)


Excellent--welcome to the club!


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WvoulfeXX*
> 
> (Knocks on wood) hopefully i will be in this category soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahha (2p x 8c opteron)


Awesome! Jeppzer & Amang need more competition in the 16-24 division







. Let us know if you need any help with the build









If you haven't seen it, this is a fantastic resource for building a 2p/4p.


----------



## DizZz

i will also be joining soon. waiting for an rma'd mobo which should be here tomorrow so i should be good to go on saturday


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> i will also be joining soon. waiting for an rma'd mobo which should be here tomorrow so i should be good to go on saturday


I can't wait to see what your rig can do, I am jealous!


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WvoulfeXX*
> 
> (Knocks on wood) hopefully i will be in this category soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahha (2p x 8c opteron)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> i will also be joining soon. waiting for an rma'd mobo which should be here tomorrow so i should be good to go on saturday


Glad to hear this!







Unfortunately, this thread/competition has not really received much attention or taken off the way I think people were hoping it would. Always good to have more multi-cpu rigs though!


----------



## DizZz

well i just received my mobo and it's DOA for the second time. this sucks. i dont really want to get the same one again so what are other dual socket lga 2011 boards that are reliable? is this one any good?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> well i just received my mobo and it's DOA for the second time. this sucks. i dont really want to get the same one again so what are other dual socket lga 2011 boards that are reliable? is this one any good?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817


What board are you having issues with right now? The Z9PE-D8 sucks. Mine was dead and had to RMA right off the bat. Asus's workstation/server RMA is terrible as well. It took me about two weeks for them to even find my board in the first place. They had no idea these motherboards followed a different serial number scheme than their desktop products. On top of that, their advanced RMA process requires you to have them place a hold on a credit/debit card for their MSRP, so in the case of a Z9PE-D8, $630. You don't get credited back until they receive the bad part. You also have to pay extra for any shipping. If I were to buy another dual 2011, I'd buy either a Tyan or Supermicro.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Glad to hear this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, this thread/competition has not really received much attention or taken off the way I think people were hoping it would. Always good to have more multi-cpu rigs though!


Yep, it has been a little quiet here recently but I've got some new stuff coming online. My SR-2 is up and folding and I had a million point day yesterday.

I hope to have some additional 4P goodness to add in the coming weeks...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> well i just received my mobo and it's DOA for the second time. this sucks. i dont really want to get the same one again so what are other dual socket lga 2011 boards that are reliable? is this one any good?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817


Ouch! I've been happy (or lucky) with my Asus boards so far, but I've heard their RMA process can be a headache. SuperMicro can be slow but I've never seen anything bad about their RMA process.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> What board are you having issues with right now? The Z9PE-D8 sucks. Mine was dead and had to RMA right off the bat. Asus's workstation/server RMA is terrible as well. It took me about two weeks for them to even find my board in the first place. They had no idea these motherboards followed a different serial number scheme than their desktop products. On top of that, their advanced RMA process requires you to have them place a hold on a credit/debit card for their MSRP, so in the case of a Z9PE-D8, $630. You don't get credited back until they receive the bad part. You also have to pay extra for any shipping. If I were to buy another dual 2011, I'd buy either a Tyan or Supermicro.


ive had 2 ASUS Z9PE-D16s in the last week and they both haven't worked. i bought them through newegg so i didn't have to deal with asus's rma process which was really nice. the problem with most supermicro boards is that they have the rectangular socket rather than the square one. im going on vacation for 2 weeks so i wont have a chance to deal with this until after. oh well at least that gives me some time to decide what replacement mobo i want -_-


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> ive had 2 ASUS Z9PE-D16s in the last week and they both haven't worked. i bought them through newegg so i didn't have to deal with asus's rma process which was really nice. the problem with most supermicro boards is that they have the rectangular socket rather than the square one. im going on vacation for 2 weeks so i wont have a chance to deal with this until after. oh well at least that gives me some time to decide what replacement mobo i want -_-


What troubleshooting have you done? Tried one processor and both 8pin power? Memory in different slots? Different memory?


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> What troubleshooting have you done? Tried one processor and both 8pin power? Memory in different slots? Different memory?


deja vu......







I ended up ordering a new Z9 from Amazon, which should be here next week.


----------



## Jeppzer

Oh? New meat to the grinder? Great!


----------



## StormX2

ok I clicked this thread, and it plopped me on page two, which means a year ago I looked at this thread.. happy 1 year-ish anniversary thread of which I do not understand!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> deja vu......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up ordering a new Z9 from Amazon, which should be here next week.


It's unfortunate how many times I have asked those questions involving these motherboards... Lol
Why did you buy another? Lol


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> What troubleshooting have you done? Tried one processor and both 8pin power? Memory in different slots? Different memory?


i have literally tried everything on both of the boards. ive tried:

both processors with memory
both processors without memory
each processor individually with memory
each processor individually without memory
i checked each dimm in a different computer so i know that it's not the problem
the processors definitely work as i bought them used from a store that verified that they were working
ive tried 3 different power supplies

so through the process of elimination, it has to be the motherboard. also, there is an LED indicator on the mobo which only turns on during a "catastrophic failure" so it has to be the mobo.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> It's unfortunate how many times I have asked those questions involving these motherboards... Lol
> Why did you buy another? Lol


I couldn't get it to post no matter what I tried. Even after installing a new bios chip with the current bios I still got a "00" Qcode. Anubis offered me a refund vs dealing with an RMA, so I accepted his offer. Hopefully the new board works OOB.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> I couldn't get it to post no matter what I tried. Even after installing a new bios chip with the current bios I still got a "00" Qcode. Anubis offered me a refund vs dealing with an RMA, so I accepted his offer. Hopefully the new board works OOB.


just out of curiosity, why are you going to be running 12.10 instead of 10.10?


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> just out of curiosity, why are you going to be running 12.10 instead of 10.10?


I wasn't thinking when I entered the OS in my sig







However, I'll probably use both because I planned on testing some custom kernels on the 2P to use on my TC rig.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> I couldn't get it to post no matter what I tried. Even after installing a new bios chip with the current bios I still got a "00" Qcode. Anubis offered me a refund vs dealing with an RMA, so I accepted his offer. Hopefully the new board works OOB.


Why did you buy another, as in, I wouldn't have bought a Z9...


----------



## Donkey1514

*if/when* the board works it's *AWESOME*


----------



## ZDngrfld

I'm just hoping mine doesn't die in the near future. If it does, I'll just end up buying a different brand. It's not worth the headache dealing with it in my opinion.


----------



## derickwm

Hello all.


----------



## Jeppzer

HERRO EDITOR!


----------



## derickwm

Dat fancy title.


----------



## DizZz

just bought 2 2690s from my neighbor for $1200







still waiting on a mobo....


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> just bought 2 2690s from my neighbor for $1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on a mobo....


ES chips?

That's really high $$$ for maybe a 20k ppd increase from my 2680s.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> ES chips?
> 
> That's really high $$$ for maybe a 20k ppd increase from my 2680s.


no they are the retail version and most 2680s are about $550-$600 on ebay you just lucked out


----------



## ZDngrfld

I'm having the hardest time trying not to buy a 4p setup... PG needs to hurry up and get GPU QRB running so I can figure out if I'm gonna end up going with a 4p or a boat load of GPUs.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> no they are the retail version and most 2680s are about $550-$600 on ebay you just lucked out


^ This.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I'm having the hardest time trying not to buy a 4p setup... PG needs to hurry up and get GPU QRB running so I can figure out if I'm gonna end up going with a 4p or a boat load of GPUs.


Just buy JoshHuman's 4P, and be done with it.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Just buy JoshHuman's 4P, and be done with it.


If I do end up with a 4p, it'll be with abu dhabi chips.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> If I do end up with a 4p, it'll be with abu dhabi chips.


tear over on [H] is getting 1 mil. ppd from 6380 ES chips


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> tear over on [H] is getting 1 mil. ppd from 6380 ES chips


I saw that. What's your PPD looking like?


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I saw that. What's your PPD looking like?


http://tclivestats.com/


----------



## ZDngrfld

Nice! 80k more than my 2650s!


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Nice! 80k more than my 2650s!


now we need a gpu core for Linux, so I can fill up all those pci-e slots


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> now we need a gpu core for Linux, so fill up all the pci-e slots


I have a total of ~30 pci-e slots at the moment...
I'll probably end up just getting the gigabyte amd board with 6 pci-e x16 slots. Could build a dedicated GPU rig for a decent price.


----------



## Donkey1514

You could also power a small city with the psu POWA you will need to run it


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> You could power a small city with the psu POWA you will need to run it


Haha I know! That's the one thing I'm worried about... Gonna need some 1kw+ platinum power supplies


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Haha I know! That's the one thing I'm worried about... Gonna need some 1kw+ platinum power supplies


too bad newegg has a limit on 99 per customer XD


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> too bad newegg has a limit on 99 per customer XD


The same for newegg business?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I'm having the hardest time trying not to buy a 4p setup... PG needs to hurry up and get GPU QRB running so I can figure out if I'm gonna end up going with a 4p or a boat load of GPUs.


Core 17 does have QRB.







And no one knows if it will ever be the same as 8057. It was just a test. Not a promise.

We could use some more 4p's. We're down 3mil PPD now to overclockers and they continue to go up while we go down.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Core 17 does have QRB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no one knows if it will ever be the same as 8057. It was just a test. Not a promise.
> 
> We could use some more 4p's. We're down 3mil PPD now to overclockers and they continue to go up while we go down.


~60k isn't high enough PPW...

I would rather have 6 580s getting the same PPD as the 8057 than I would a 4p... I'll hold out a bit longer and see what happens


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> ~60k isn't high enough PPW...
> 
> I would rather have 6 580s getting the same PPD as the 8057 than I would a 4p... I'll hold out a bit longer and see what happens


Well don't keep holding out expending to see numbers like 8057 numbers.


----------



## derickwm

Don't be taking my facts Donkey. Also more 4P action.


----------



## PR-Imagery

8057s were short lived, doubt they'd be back to those high points we saw.

More 4p. Intel 4p


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hello all.


Wow, I don't check the forum for 24 hours and look who shows up--welcome back!


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelter*
> 
> Yeah it's too bad that Coremageddon never amounted to anything. Without any incentive (prizes) it seems like people aren't as inclined to make the larger investment. If you shifted some of the prize money to Coremageddon you might see more people sign up. Not sure though.


Need some suggestions on improving and growing Coremageddon.... Comments, suggestions, ideas, etc.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Need some suggestions on improving and growing Coremageddon.... Comments, suggestions, ideas, etc.


i think monthly prizes would be the best incentive for people to dish out the money to buy a 2p or 4p rig. maybe an updated guide on the cheapest way to build one?


----------



## Jeppzer

Take the trophy from jepp and win eternal glory!


----------



## shelter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Need some suggestions on improving and growing Coremageddon.... Comments, suggestions, ideas, etc.


The only way that I can think of to do it fairly would be to adjust the monthly prizes to reflect more stringent points requirements. For example, I think the top prize right now ($90) is for 2 million+ which is way too low. If you make the top prize available to only people that have, say, 4 million, 5 million, or more?. then you would reduce the pool of eligible people and be more likely to reward those with 2P/4P systems simply because they generally produce more points per month. Really, though, the idea should be to reward people based on how many points they contribute regardless of the type of hardware so this would also encourage people to increase their points however they see fit.

I'm not sure if it's possible, but it would be interesting to see the breakdown of users by how many points they produced for a given month. I imagine axipher's stats site might be able to do this. If you had those stats, you could reassign the monthly payouts more accordingly.

Now, I'm not entirely sure that the increased probability to win a small amount of money (relative to the investment in hardware) would actually encourage people or not, but it seems like many people are at least partially motivated by the rewards.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Need some suggestions on improving and growing Coremageddon.... Comments, suggestions, ideas, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> i think monthly prizes would be the best incentive for people to dish out the money to buy a 2p or 4p rig. maybe an updated guide on the cheapest way to build one?
Click to expand...

We have these: http://www.overclock.net/t/480505/275-month-folding-prizes-jan-2013-winners-posted


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> We have these: http://www.overclock.net/t/480505/275-month-folding-prizes-jan-2013-winners-posted


I was looking for suggestions beyond that


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> We have these: http://www.overclock.net/t/480505/275-month-folding-prizes-jan-2013-winners-posted
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for suggestions beyond that
Click to expand...

PM me, I'm in discussions with ENT about all the folding Prizing that is out there to assess relocation of current prizing and possible additions of new prizing.


----------



## scubadiver59

Joining in on the fun...parts ordered and on the way:

4x Opteron 6176 (12c/2.3GHz)
SuperMicro H8QG6-F mobo (WiredZone)
64GB Crucial Ballistix 1600 DDR3 CL8 (BLT2KIT4G3D1608DT1TX0)
4x Noctua NH-U9DO heatsinks
1x Corsair AX-1200
Seagate Barracuda 2.0TB

Won't be here in time for this month's FAT, but I'll be ready next month.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Joining in on the fun...parts ordered and on the way:
> 
> 4x Opteron 6176 (12c/2.3GHz)
> SuperMicro H8QG6-F mobo (WiredZone)
> 64GB Crucial Ballistix 1600 DDR3 CL8 (BLT2KIT4G3D1608DT1TX0)
> 4x Noctua NH-U9DO heatsinks
> 1x Corsair AX-1200
> Seagate Barracuda 2.0TB
> 
> Won't be here in time for this month's FAT, but I'll be ready next month.


that's awesome! i can't wait to see what kind of ppd you get


----------



## ZDngrfld

You ever get your 2P going, Dizzz?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> You ever get your 2P going, Dizzz?


no not yet unfortunately. im on vacation right now and don't get back for another week and im waiting on an rma'd mobo but that should have arrived by the time i get home so hopefully ill get it going soon.

on another note, would anyone be interested in helping me write a guide to building the cheapest 2p rig? i think it might spark some people's interest in coremageddon and folding in general and show them how easily attainable they actually are. good idea or not?


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> on another note, would anyone be interested in helping me write a guide to building the cheapest 2p rig? i think it might spark some people's interest in coremageddon and folding in general and show them how easily attainable they actually are. good idea or not?


I pretty much already did that, just not very detailed.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1370114/overclockers/10#post_19499306


----------



## derickwm

The guide in my sig is a little outdated but it won't take me very long to update it to include 6300 Opterons and E5-2600 Xeons. I'll do that shortly.


----------



## scubadiver59

I hate quoting myself, but my memory order got cancelled from one of Amazon's VARs...now I'll have to order from NewEgg later tonight when I have time.

Sigh...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Joining in on the fun...parts ordered and on the way:
> 
> 4x Opteron 6176 (12c/2.3GHz)
> SuperMicro H8QG6-F mobo (WiredZone)
> 64GB Crucial Ballistix 1600 DDR3 CL8 (BLT2KIT4G3D1608DT1TX0)
> 4x Noctua NH-U9DO heatsinks
> 1x Corsair AX-1200
> Seagate Barracuda 2.0TB
> 
> Won't be here in time for this month's FAT, but I'll be ready next month.


----------



## scubadiver59

Donkey and I were going back and forth a lot today regarding my purchase above...then we started talking about the E5-26xx and E5-46xx chips available on the fleabay.

Damned if I didn't pull the trigger again and shoot my bank account with a near-fatal charge for four E5-4650 ES's.

Now I have to source a board, probably a SuperMicro, and either go with a SM case/mobo combo, or hack something else together for folding.

The money I got for my car doesn't seem to be going very far at this rate...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The guide in my sig is a little outdated but it won't take me very long to update it to include 6300 Opterons and E5-2600 Xeons. I'll do that shortly.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The guide in my sig is a little outdated but it won't take me very long to update it to include 6300 Opterons and E5-2600 Xeons. I'll do that shortly.


that guide is what inspired me to build a 2p. if you need any assistance with updating it i'd be more than happy to help. let me know


----------



## mmonnin

That memory is cheaper at Microcenter than even my employee discount by $10 a set and thats nearly $8 cheaper than newegg.


----------



## DizZz

just a heads up, all processors from altech are 15% off right now on ebay so go pick up some e5 2600s!

for example:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-XEON-QA8X-2-3GHZ-20MB-8-CORE-PROCESSOR-ES-VERSION-E5-2660-/121067250780?pt=CPUs


----------



## arvidab

Sweet deal, good that he won't ship outside of US, otherwise I would have gotten two of those...


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Sweet deal, good that he won't ship outside of US, otherwise I would have gotten two of those...


or someone in the US could receive them and then forward them to you







Let me know and I'll gladly do it for you


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Sweet deal, good that he won't ship outside of US, otherwise I would have gotten two of those...
> 
> 
> 
> or someone in the US could receive them and then forward them to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know and I'll gladly do it for you
Click to expand...

He re listed them now, with a 25$ price hike!








Still a decent price, I'll let you know if I do decide I can.


----------



## scubadiver59

Is anyone running H2O on their 4P builds? I note that Koolance has CPU blocks for both the 2011s and G34s.

Since I'm building my 6176s and E5-4650s, I was curious as to whether all of you were air-cooled or if some of you were adventurous to cool with liquid.


----------



## derickwm

There's actually a surprisingly large amount of liquid coolers. Probably not necessary on either your 2011 or G34 rig unless you get ES chips w/ unlocked vcore but still pretty epic systems.

Btw EK, Koolance, Aquacomputer, DT, and DD all have blocks for G34


----------



## scubadiver59

The 6176s aren't ES's, AMD ES's seemed overpriced; but I did get get the E5-4650 ES's.

I already have the Noctua coolers for the 6176's but cooling for the 4650s was still up in the air.

As far as EK coolers go...NEVER AGAIN. I went back and forth with them regarding the quality of one of their blocks I received previously and will never deal with them again. DD? Danger Den? I thought they went out of business.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> There's actually a surprisingly large amount of liquid coolers. Probably not necessary on either your 2011 or G34 rig unless you get ES chips w/ unlocked vcore but still pretty epic systems.
> 
> Btw EK, Koolance, Aquacomputer, DT, and DD all have blocks for G34


----------



## derickwm

I'm not sure about the vcore/coming situation on the 4600 series. I was more of referring to the G34 chips.

DD is out of business, I was just listing them all out







Theyll all be fine though. Server chips run pretty cool.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> The 6176s aren't ES's, AMD ES's seemed overpriced; but I did get get the E5-4650 ES's.
> 
> I already have the Noctua coolers for the 6176's but cooling for the 4650s was still up in the air.
> 
> As far as EK coolers go...NEVER AGAIN. I went back and forth with them regarding the quality of one of their blocks I received previously and will never deal with them again. DD? Danger Den? I thought they went out of business.


Nice thing about the E5s is that they're 2011, nothing special there. Use whatever you want! I'm thinking I'll probably just use Noctuas whenever I get my AMD 4P rolling. I've yet to see a watercooled Intel 4P, though. I guess that's because they're usually in a proprietary chassis for the most part.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Nice thing about the E5s is that they're 2011, nothing special there. Use whatever you want! I'm thinking I'll probably just use Noctuas whenever I get my AMD 4P rolling. I've yet to see a watercooled Intel 4P, though. I guess that's because they're usually in a proprietary chassis for the most part.


Aren't too many proprietary chassis available, especially when you figure the size of the board, let alone a board that will support these. it's not like you can go out and pick up a Dell motherboard or an empty chassis, not that I would, but but it could be an option if the price was low enough. However, due to the "newness" of the 4600 series that won't happen anytime soon as there aren't any "empty" chassis available on fleabay. So, that leaves SM as the sole provider of mobos and chassis, and their combo offerings are rather pricey though not unobtainable (~$1,930 for a 1U http://www.wiredzone.com/Supermicro-SYS-8017R-7FT+-Barebone-1U-S-2011-for-up-to-4x-E5-4600~10021920~0.htm ).

I bought two SM chassis for two of my SM mobos, the mobo/cpu/memory combinations were only $50/ea (2x single core Xeon), but the cases were $350. True they offer great cooling (mini wind tunnel fans!), a stout build, and built-in PSU, but the price...you pay for what you get! Forget Norco!!









Anyway, I guess I have to start saving more spare change from breakfast and lunch!


----------



## Donkey1514

Don't forget that E5 boards have two different mounting systems, narrow and regular. Regular heatsinks/blocks won't work with the narrow type.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Aren't too many proprietary chassis available, especially when you figure the size of the board, let alone a board that will support these. it's not like you can go out and pick up a Dell motherboard or an empty chassis, not that I would, but but it could be an option if the price was low enough. However, due to the "newness" of the 4600 series that won't happen anytime soon as there aren't any "empty" chassis available on fleabay. So, that leaves SM as the sole provider of mobos and chassis, and their combo offerings are rather pricey though not unobtainable (~$1,930 for a 1U http://www.wiredzone.com/Supermicro-SYS-8017R-7FT+-Barebone-1U-S-2011-for-up-to-4x-E5-4600~10021920~0.htm ).
> 
> I bought two SM chassis for two of my SM mobos, the mobo/cpu/memory combinations were only $50/ea (2x single core Xeon), but the cases were $350. True they offer great cooling (mini wind tunnel fans!), a stout build, and built-in PSU, but the price...you pay for what you get! Forget Norco!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I guess I have to start saving more spare change from breakfast and lunch!


Right, sorry, I didn't mean just an empty chassis, meant exactly what you linked. Not sure why I didn't say barebones!


----------



## scubadiver59

Xmas arrived early...though Santa needs to make a few more repeat trips cause he forgot some things!

 

 
 
 


Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## derickwm




----------



## decali

Woohoo! Seeing that mobo unboxing brings back memories, yer in for more excitement! Enjoy!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Seeing that mobo unboxing brings back memories, yer in for more excitement! Enjoy!


Shame they didn't have it in blaze orange!!! Green is so passé!


----------



## derickwm

Just got word of a nicer than usual tax return this year... If anyone sees high end ES 6300 Opterons anywhere, let me know


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just got word of a nicer than usual tax return this year... If anyone sees high end ES 6300 Opterons anywhere, let me know


Why don't you loan me that "nicer than usual tax return" and pay the $6k+ I'll owe this year! Only seems fair


----------



## derickwm

Nahhhhh I had to pay taxes last year. I think it evens out


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just got word of a nicer than usual tax return this year... If anyone sees high end ES 6300 Opterons anywhere, let me know










...please put that on a build log and benchmarks and PPD (and we'll temporarily repeal kevdog's law so you can finish a build log without all the crazy hassle of the previous ones...)


----------



## scubadiver59

The FedEx Santa provided some more goodies for my AMD 4P build...times four!





Of course, FrozenCPU and Noctua were Santa's elves!

Gotta love the holiday leftovers...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Xmas arrived early...though Santa needs to make a few more repeat trips cause he forgot some things!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I'm excited?












I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and buy me a new board


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and buy me a new board


or sell me the chips....


----------



## decali

Who's currently managing the stats site for Coremageddon? Is it still sks72? BWG? 'tis been broken for a little while, and since we have some new folks joining us, it'd be awesome if we could welcome 'em with some friendly competition! Nothing prods ya to crank up the OC like a close race...


----------



## arvidab

Yea, still sks. And the editors are aware of the problem, trying to contact sks has yet to result in a reply. Don't know the latest status though.


----------



## scubadiver59

Well give this old fogie a chance to burn in his board and then get an OC in place before you start asking to meet at high noon in the town square for a showdown!









Picking up more memory tomorrow for my virtualization needs on this board, then I'll mount (the CPUs) up and fire it up for testing, etc.



Gonna be a week _at least_ with my schedule.

Of course you could always wait until I get my 4650 board/chassis to give me a fighting chance!?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> Who's currently managing the stats site for Coremageddon? Is it still sks72? BWG? 'tis been broken for a little while, *and since we have some new folks joining us, it'd be awesome if we could welcome 'em with some friendly competition!* Nothing prods ya to crank up the OC like a close race...


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yea, still sks. And the editors are aware of the problem, trying to contact sks has yet to result in a reply.


^^^^This still.....


----------



## derickwm

Hey guys!

Some super cheap 6128s available for sale right now









http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Opteron-Octa-core-6128-HE-2GHz-12MB-L3-Cache-Processor-OS6128VAT8EGO-/350706536734

Along with some 6386s









http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Opteron-6386-SE-ES-ZS288057TGG54-2-8-GHz-16-Core-CPU-Ships-to-Worldwide-/281081824597?pt=CPUs&hash=item4171c84555


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Well give this old fogie a chance to burn in his board and then get an OC in place before you start asking to meet at high noon in the town square for a showdown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picking up more memory tomorrow for my virtualization needs on this board, then I'll mount (the CPUs) up and fire it up for testing, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be a week _at least_ with my schedule.
> 
> Of course you could always wait until I get my 4650 board/chassis to give me a fighting chance!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> Who's currently managing the stats site for Coremageddon? Is it still sks72? BWG? 'tis been broken for a little while, *and since we have some new folks joining us, it'd be awesome if we could welcome 'em with some friendly competition!* Nothing prods ya to crank up the OC like a close race...
Click to expand...

You're nuts! And I love it!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Can't wait for ppd numbers for the 4650s


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Can't wait for ppd numbers for the 4650s


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Aspl6-RkaxtFdHdTdUdmUjhWalpXWVZ2S2xvejBDcHc#gid=0


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yeah but his seem to be full of ferries and pixie dust


----------



## scubadiver59

It's like being all dressed up with nowhere to go...I ran out of 3-pin splitters to hook up the CPU fans to the mobo.

Since I'm home sick {cough cough} I can't drive out to MicroCenter; however, I do have a small mom & pop computer shop nearby, and dare I say it, Best Buy, which is just down the road, might have some splitters {snicker}. Oh, and I need a few more fans to surround the mobo...sigh!

Anyway, we're almost there...almost.


----------



## derickwm

Can't wait for numbers!


----------



## PR-Imagery

What's that tray its sitting on?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> What's that tray its sitting on?


Let's see:

1 - 6' folding table
1 - 3/4" plywood (34"x14")
2 - rubber (jigsaw) floor tiles
Multiple plastic standoffs

This way I can pick it up and move it around. But one of these days, I'm going to have to find a case for it...probably a Mountain Mods Pinnacle24.

As far as the Y-splitters go...it's a no go--all I have around me are lame computer shops. Even Radio Shack let me down!

I just ordered 20 of the splitters from CyberGuys.com, overnight delivery. I WILL have this sucker up by tomorrow night!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Thats pretty nifty


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> As far as the Y-splitters go...it's a no go--all I have around me are lame computer shops. Even Radio Shack let me down!
> 
> I just ordered 20 of the splitters from CyberGuys.com, overnight delivery. I WILL have this sucker up by tomorrow night!


Looking good!









But isn't there like 9 fan headers on that board? My boards have nine each (+two for NB fans), 10 fans are showing in your pic and at least one splitter, so you could get all fans connected and up and running TONIGHT. The speed control for the CPU fan headers are only any use if you're running PWM fan, and probably more suited if you're running high speed fans. I ran my 212 EVO fans (1600rpm) and even on the lowest setting in BIOS I think they still were spinning at ~1200-1300 rpm.

Btw, is that all three 8-pin EPS connectors hooked up? The reason I ask is, the AX1200 only comes with two (mine did anyway), and it your third one looks like a factory one.
I ran one of my 4P G34 with just one 8-pin this weekend, it was fine, a little hot maybe but didn't shut down or started burning or anything, but the power meter said ~850W and I didn't feel all that confident running ~750W through just the 24- and 8-pin...


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't there like 9 fan headers on that board? My boards have nine each (+two for NB fans), 10 fans are showing in your pic and at least one splitter, so you could get all fans connected and up and running TONIGHT. The speed control for the CPU fan headers are only any use if you're running PWM fan, and probably more suited if you're running high speed fans. I ran my 212 EVO fans (1600rpm) and even on the lowest setting in BIOS I think they still were spinning at ~1200-1300 rpm.
> 
> Btw, is that all three 8-pin EPS connectors hooked up? The reason I ask is, the AX1200 only comes with two (mine did anyway), and it your third one looks like a factory one.
> I ran one of my 4P G34 with just one 8-pin this weekend, it was fine, a little hot maybe but didn't shut down or started burning or anything, but the power meter said ~850W and I didn't feel all that confident running ~750W through just the 24- and 8-pin...


I thought about the other fan headers...but I want to wait to run both fans from the same CPU header and keep the speeds constant w/o one fan pushing too hard and one pulling too hard. I blame it on my OCD.

With five AX-1200s in use in my house--I thought about the cost of these the other day--I had extra CPU connectors: since each 2600k box has only one CPU power header, and there are two cables per bag, I had plenty of spares. And when I buy another AX-1200 for my e5-4650 build, I'll have enough for that one as well from that "spares" pool.

I ordered the splitters and they will be here tomorrow...I can...will...be patient.


----------



## scubadiver59

News Flash! BAD CPU ruins folder's day! Fairies and Gremlins hold folder hostage! News at 11:00!!!

Yes, you heard it right, it's no rumor...I have a bad CPU. CPU #2 wasn't reading the fourth memory slot for channel-A so I immediately started troubleshooting.

Swapped all the boards around for CPU #2 and it still repeated the error--so it wasn't a bad memory chip. Swapped CPUs around, #1 & #2, and CPU #1 (old CPU #2) couldn't read the fourth memory slot...CPU #2 (the old #1) could read the slot. So again, BAD CPU.

Ordered a "new" CPU and should have it in a few days. I'm going to see if I can get by with the 64GB of ram in the meantime.

Sigh...#$%^##@ computers! LoL!


----------



## scubadiver59

Got the new (replacement) chip in tonight...what a thing of beauty! 128GB and four processors!!

Now to finish the setup...


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Got the new (replacement) chip in tonight...what a thing of beauty! 128GB and four processors!!
> 
> Now to finish the setup...


can't wait to see the ppd numbers. good luck with the setup


----------



## scubadiver59

Here's a n00b question for the Linux folding:

How do I control the folding like I do in Windoze? How can I tell it to finish up what it's doing and then stop at the end of the current download?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Here's a n00b question for the Linux folding:
> 
> How do I control the folding like I do in Windoze? How can I tell it to finish up what it's doing and then stop at the end of the current download?


are you on ubuntu? and what client version do you have?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> are you on ubuntu? and what client version do you have?


12.04 LTS & Fah6.34 (I used Musky's [H] installation shell script)

Edit: (Musky's script loaded Kraken, back-up scripts, shared out via samba, etc.) ... worked rather well

And while I'm at it, which parameters should I be using?
-smp ?
-verbosity ?
-9 ?
-bigadv ?
-bigbeta ?

All, some, which ones? There is conflicting info out there!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> 12.04 LTS & Fah6.34 (I used Musky's [H] installation shell script)
> 
> Edit: (Musky's script loaded Kraken, back-up scripts, shared out via samba, etc.) ... worked rather well
> 
> And while I'm at it, which parameters should I be using?
> -smp ?
> -verbosity ?
> -9 ?
> -bigadv ?
> -bigbeta ?
> 
> All, some, which ones? There is conflicting info out there!


This is how mine is setup:

Code:



Code:


<!-- Folding Slots -->
  <slot id='0' type='SMP'>
    <client-type v='bigadv'/>
    <max-packet-size v='big'/>
  </slot>


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> This is how mine is setup:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <!-- Folding Slots -->
> <slot id='0' type='SMP'>
> <client-type v='bigadv'/>
> <max-packet-size v='big'/>
> </slot>


^this. also if you have fast internet add: to get a little extra ppd


----------



## scubadiver59

Cool..I have my parameters set...now how do I control [email protected] in Linux? Can I control it like I can in Windoze with FAHControl? Or am I at the mercy of the start and stop functions that I downloaded courtesy of Musky @ [H]?

Is there no "finish" in Linux like there is in the Windoze version of FAHControl?

Edit:

And is this right? A "refclock" of 200.00 for the 6176 @ 2.3Ghz?

BTW...it may be best if move further conversation to the http://www.overclock.net/t/1212613/guide-building-a-2p-4p-from-start-to-finish-along-with-ppd-benchmarks-gallery thread


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> This is how mine is setup:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <!-- Folding Slots -->
> <slot id='0' type='SMP'>
> <client-type v='bigadv'/>
> <max-packet-size v='big'/>
> </slot>





Code:


<client-type v='[B]bigbeta[/B]'/>

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Cool..I have my parameters set...now how do I control [email protected] in Linux? Can I control it like I can in Windoze with FAHControl? Or am I at the mercy of the start and stop functions that I downloaded courtesy of Musky @ [H]?
> 
> Is there no "finish" in Linux like there is in the Windoze version of FAHControl?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> And is this right? A "refclock" of 200.00 for the 6176 @ 2.3Ghz?
> 
> BTW...it may be best if move further conversation to the http://www.overclock.net/t/1212613/guide-building-a-2p-4p-from-start-to-finish-along-with-ppd-benchmarks-gallery thread


depends on which client you are using.....

For V7 I do this:

1) download the V7 client and then run it - https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/beta/release/fahclient/debian-testing-64bit/v7.3/fahclient_7.3.6_amd64.deb

2) download FAHControl and then run it - https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/beta/release/fahcontrol/debian-testing-64bit/v7.3/fahcontrol_7.3.6-1_all.deb

Then you should have fahcontrol listed in your apps.... making changes is sooo much easier


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <client-type v='bigbeta'/>
> 
> depends on which client you are using.....
> For V7 I do this:
> 1) download the V7 client and then run it - https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/beta/release/fahclient/debian-testing-64bit/v7.3/fahclient_7.3.6_amd64.deb
> 2) download FAHControl and then run it - https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/beta/release/fahcontrol/debian-testing-64bit/v7.3/fahcontrol_7.3.6-1_all.deb
> 
> Then you should have fahcontrol listed in your apps.... making changes is sooo much easier


I haven't run the 4P yet since I have to work today, but I was wondering about changing the client from 6.34 to 7.x and what it will do to all of Musky's [H] little tidbits I installed (i.e. backup, etc)?


----------



## scubadiver59

Booted up a new toy...had two E5472 Xeon chips that I accidentally bought thinking I could upgrade one or more of my other antiquated Dell servers--I didn't pay attention to the supported mobo FSB and ended up with some odd chips in the process. So, I bought a SuperMicro X7DWE mobo and put those two chips in it. Anyway, loading Ubuntu 12.04 to see how this thing folds...just for giggles.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Booted up a new toy...had two E5472 Xeon chips that I accidentally bought thinking I could upgrade one or more of my other antiquated Dell servers--I didn't pay attention to the supported mobo FSB and ended up with some odd chips in the process. So, I bought a SuperMicro X7DWE mobo and put those two chips in it. Anyway, loading Ubuntu 12.04 to see how this thing folds...just for giggles.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have a pair of X5460s on a X7DWE with the same heatsinks you're using as well. I did the BSEL mod on them so they run at 3.8GHz. Had to steal the power supply in it to get my GTX 560 folding again for the TC, though. They really don't do a bad job with SMP. Never checked how much power they draw. When I buy a new power supply for that rig, I'll check.


----------



## decali

These p8103's are magical. After months of p8101...the increase in PPD feels _awesome_.


----------



## scubadiver59

Apparently the BIOS download for the H8QGi/6 mobos at http://darkswarm.org/sm-bios/G60NG4.A11 is down or something....does anyone have this BIOS upgrade so I can get my hands on it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Seems to be working, just downloaded on my phone


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Seems to be working, just downloaded on my phone


Tried several times at home, and then at work, earlier this morning w/o success; however, now that you have notified me that it is up...I have been successful and have it in my grubby little paws.

Here's hoping I don't wreak mayhem on my mobo tonight...


----------



## scubadiver59

Applied the overclock to the 4P AMD board and it seems to be holding. Pushed the board to 231 (from 200) as referenced by another 6176 SE [H] user...no errors so far and it has knocked off 0:09 from each step. I'm on a P6945 and P69xx's seem to run about 0:47 in stock form...now they're running 0:38.

Hope I get a P81xx the next time so I can see what that does and see if I can get north of 600k PPD and 400k credit. After that, I'll bump up the numbers again towards 250.

BTW...gotta love the big red *[H]* from the overclock boot screen to the SM board! Can't say that the guys/gals over at [H] don't have egos to stroke!


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Applied the overclock to the 4P AMD board and it seems to be holding. Pushed the board to 231 (from 200) as referenced by another 6176 SE [H] user...no errors so far and it has knocked off 0:09 from each step. I'm on a P6945 and P69xx's seem to run about 0:47 in stock form...now they're running 0:38.
> 
> Hope I get a P81xx the next time so I can see what that does and see if I can get north of 600k PPD and 400k credit. After that, I'll bump up the numbers again towards 250.
> 
> BTW...gotta love the big red *[H]* from the overclock boot screen to the SM board! Can't say that the guys/gals over at [H] don't have egos to stroke!


Nice! That's an awesome overclock right out of the gate, and good luck on the 250







. I don't know if a p8101 will increase your PPD, but you'll see one quite soon I'm sure. If you happen to pick up a p8102 or p8103, let 'er rip


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> Nice! That's an awesome overclock right out of the gate, and good luck on the 250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't know if a p8101 will increase your PPD, but you'll see one quite soon I'm sure. If you happen to pick up a p8102 or p8103, let 'er rip


Problem is that I keep getting P69xx WUs and this is pi$$ing me off!









Sigh...when I finish this P69xx I'm gonna bump it up to 250 anyway. Temperatures are hovering around 41-43 with air (Notcua's)

Oh, and one thing I noticed...my chips are not that "fine" of bins...I'm seeing VCores of 1.2/1.13/1.11/1.16 ... widespread and I'm sure that 1.2 will max before the others. I've been looking on fleabay to see if there are any more 6176's in the $200 range and I may buy another four so I can balance at least one board out with closely matched VCores.


----------



## scubadiver59

Finally got the P81xx and it dumped at 250 OC on the [H] flash.

Also dumped on 249...trying 248 now and will edit this thread to reflect what I finally get settled in at.

Error I got was from [email protected] was:

Core Status = 8B (139)
Client-core communicati0ns error: ERROR 0x8b


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Applied the overclock to the 4P AMD board and it seems to be holding. Pushed the board to 231 (from 200) as referenced by another 6176 SE [H] user...no errors so far and it has knocked off 0:09 from each step. I'm on a P6945 and P69xx's seem to run about 0:47 in stock form...now they're running 0:38.
> 
> Hope I get a P81xx the next time so I can see what that does and see if I can get north of 600k PPD and 400k credit. After that, I'll bump up the numbers again towards 250.
> 
> BTW...gotta love the big red *[H]* from the overclock boot screen to the SM board! Can't say that the guys/gals over at [H] don't have egos to stroke!


Are you running the v6 client, I'm guessing yes? Which flags exactly do you use?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Finally got the P81xx and it dumped at 250 OC on the [H] flash.
> 
> Also dumped on 249...trying 248 now and will edit this thread to reflect what I finally get settled in at.
> 
> Error I got was from [email protected] was:
> 
> Core Status = 8B (139)
> Client-core communicati0ns error: ERROR 0x8b


8b is usually memory related. Running 250 HT will run the memory at 1333MHz CL7, your memory/IMC's may not be able to push that. BA is a lot more memory intense than normal SMP work. You could try the _Prevent use of XMP memory profile 1_ under the advanced option when running ocng-cu, this will set the memory at 1333MHz [email protected] HT, at least when you are testing.
Your CPU's are also running at nearly 2.9GHz which is pretty high for retail ones.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Are you running the v6 client, I'm guessing yes? Which flags exactly do you use?
> 8b is usually memory related. Running 250 HT will run the memory at 1333MHz CL7, your memory/IMC's may not be able to push that. BA is a lot more memory intense than normal SMP work. You could try the _Prevent use of XMP memory profile 1_ under the advanced option when running ocng-cu, this will set the memory at 1333MHz [email protected] HT, at least when you are testing.
> Your CPU's are also running at nearly 2.9GHz which is pretty high for retail ones.


Yes to [email protected] v6 ... "-bigadv -smp -verbosity 9"... nothing else

My memory is 1600 Corsair Ballistix Tactical 8-8-8-24 1.5v ... you think I should shoot for some 1.35v memory to allow more room?

I've backed off to 235 for now and I appear to be stable. Never got any HT errors, just pure "core dumps".

235 shows up as 234.997MHz @ 2702.467

Temps are holding up between 40-44 using these 90mm Noctuas

EDIT:

I might try inching my way back up to 239 later this weekend.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Yes to [email protected] v6 ... "-bigadv -smp -verbosity 9"... nothing else
> 
> My memory is 1600 Corsair Ballistix Tactical 8-8-8-24 1.5v ... you think I should shoot for some 1.35v memory to allow more room?
> 
> I've backed off to 235 for now and I appear to be stable. Never got any HT errors, just pure "core dumps".
> 
> 235 shows up as 234.997MHz @ 2702.467
> 
> Temps are holding up between 40-44 using these 90mm Noctuas
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I might try inching my way back up to 239 later this weekend.


I'm running 1600 CL8 Ballistix Tactiacal too, but I'm running with 2GB DIMM's, you seem to be running with 8GB ones. Generally the larger each DIMM is, the harder it is to get a stable OC on them. I don't think getting 1.35V DIMM's is gonna yield better result. I'm running mine at 1600 CL8 btw.

The IMC in MC isn't the greatest, I don't know if it's the cause of the problem, but it's a simple enough thing to run them at stock with the CPU's still being OC'd. You can also OC only the memory. Set a 240MHz HT ref and do this:

Code:



Code:


sudo tpc -set core all pstate 0 freq 1900
sudo tpc -fo 1
sudo tpc -fo 0

This will run a multiple of 9.5 and result in 2280MHz core speed. Now, I'm not 100% sure this actually work, but I'm assuming the regular MC is just like non-BE desktop AM3's, ie you can choose a lower multiple than default. If it doesn't yield any error, try _sudo clockspeed_ and in a _tpc -l_ readout you should then find something like this:

Code:



Code:


core 0 pstate 0 - En:1 VID:17 FID:10 DID:0.00 Freq:1900 VCore:1.2

That may be a bit of a hassle though, it might just be the limit of you CPU's too...

You do want to run higher than default though, for maximizing folding performance. I lost 1min TPF on a 8103 (~150k PPD gain) IIRC when going from 1333 CL9 to 1600 CL8.


----------



## scubadiver59

I'll keep your suggestions in mind.

Right now I'm running a ~8:44 TPF @ ~673021 PPD for a ~408174 credit. This TPF is over a minute faster than my 8103s I ran before (9:49 / 10:16 / 9:53). I know WUs can differ but this is a good sign.

No errors still at 235 and temps are running 42-46 (on air).

One thing I find interesting and a little disconcerting is the sound I have coming from my system--it sounds like a heartbeat, like when I had some tests done before on my heart and when I heard the sound of the blood rushing through the valves. Like the board is straining to process the information. Very strange...just hope it doesn't have a heart attack!









*EDIT:*
But I *will* take your one suggestion to heart and buy the smaller ram chips for this board and see if that makes a difference and maybe gets me back up towards 250...or at least above 240. I'll put these chips to use some somewhere else in my folding farm

*EDIT to the EDIT:*
Running an 8101 now, 11:58TPF @ 419.6k for projected 348.7k credit. This is a bit better than the last time 13.54TPF @ 335.1k for 323.3k credit. Not the exact same run, but indicative of how all the TPF's are dropping by at least a minute or more. With this current run, and my 3570 & 560Ti running, I should break 3mil tonight/early tomorrow morning. I've really got to get that E5-4650 running to so I can clear a mil every other day...lol!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Anyone have an issue after wrapping your cores with Thekraken where it doesn't utilize all your threads? If I do a top after wrapping my cores I see ~2400 %CPU. If I unwrap them I see ~3200 %CPU... Haven't had that happen until now...


----------



## decali

Hmmm. I'm showing 100% utilization of all cores right now, on an 8103. p8104 was just released, did you see the utilization problem while folding that?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> Hmmm. I'm showing 100% utilization of all cores right now, on an 8103. p8104 was just released, did you see the utilization problem while folding that?


No problems at all after I unwrap them, full utilization right off the bat. It's only happening on my new rig. Not sure what it's all about.


----------



## DizZz

My rma'd mobo finally arrived today! will be setting it up later tonight


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Is anyone running H2O on their 4P builds? I note that Koolance has CPU blocks for both the 2011s and G34s.


I can't see anybody a watercooled 4P here. I saw one in [H] before. Here's mine:











Spoiler: See more here...


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Is anyone running H2O on their 4P builds? I note that Koolance has CPU blocks for both the 2011s and G34s.
> 
> Since I'm building my 6176s and E5-4650s, I was curious as to whether all of you were air-cooled or if some of you were adventurous to cool with liquid.


check out this guy:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4501542


----------



## ZDngrfld

I'd watercool a 4P if I ran 61xx CPUs, but seeing as I'm looking at using 63xx, air will be fine. I think I have enough stuff laying around to watercool one of my 2Ps, but I don't see the need since my hottest one hits a sweltering 50c!


----------



## arvidab

Sweet looking setup, amang. Are those two 480's cooling it? Do you have any auxiliary airflow fro the VRM etc?

I have one of my 4P WC'd too, not currently though as I've been improving and changing things around but should be up soon again.


----------



## amang

I've got one RX480 attached to my old MCR320 Swiftech rad (the rad comes with 3x 120mm fans with the integrated MCP35X pump and reservoir).

The VRMs on SM boards tend to be overheating. I had to RMA my previous SM board because two of the VRM chip was on fire when I just started testing the board (yes, it was burning with fire and smoke on the mobo!)

I was a bit freaked out after that incident so I now place several Corsair fans on top of the board. They are doing a good job to dissipate heat from the VRM. The NB chip & sys temp are always around 45-50 'C with the CPUs floating around 40-46'C.


----------



## nova4005

Does anyone have any experience with the Asus Z9PE-D16/2L motherboard for 2p setup? I see it in Newegg for $379 and was just wondering if it would be a decent board for the price?

P.S. Amang you have an awesome setup!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the Asus Z9PE-D16/2L motherboard for 2p setup? I see it in Newegg for $379 and was just wondering if it would be a decent board for the price?
> 
> P.S. Amang you have an awesome setup!


I have the Z9PE-D8 WS. Pretty much the same thing with less memory banks. *IF* you get a working board right off the bat, it should be ok. More than likely, you'll have to RMA it to get a working one. There's been a ton of people on here that have had to do that (myself included) to actually start using the board. The most recent 2P 2011 board I bought was a open box Supermicro X9DRL-3F. Got it on Newegg for $295. Worked right out of the box.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> The VRMs on SM boards tend to be overheating. I had to RMA my previous SM board because two of the VRM chip was on fire when I just started testing the board *(yes, it was burning with fire and smoke on the mobo!)*


Oops!









If they start burning, it's gotta be a faulty board, not just weak components (even if you're not running any airflow over the VRM's). Are there a lot of reports of overheating VRM's on SM server boards?
I was a little concerned when I didn't see any fans in your previous pics, as usually server cases are designed with a good airflow front to back.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they start burning, it's gotta be a faulty board, not just weak components (even if you're not running any airflow over the VRM's). Are there a lot of reports of overheating VRM's on SM server boards?
> I was a little concerned when I didn't see any fans in your previous pics, as usually server cases are designed with a good airflow front to back.


I had a client of mine have their VRMs on a Supermicro board actually catch fire as well. It was an older server, 2P E52xx if I remember correctly. It did happen about 4 years into 24/7 production, though.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I have the Z9PE-D8 WS. Pretty much the same thing with less memory banks. *IF* you get a working board right off the bat, it should be ok. More than likely, you'll have to RMA it to get a working one. There's been a ton of people on here that have had to do that (myself included) to actually start using the board. The most recent 2P 2011 board I bought was a open box Supermicro X9DRL-3F. Got it on Newegg for $295. Worked right out of the box.


Thanks for the response, right now I am still saving for a 2p but I am also looking at eats to save some money so I can get it faster. At the same time though I don't want to end up with a board that i couldn't overclock or something crazy, that was my main concern with this board. I do remember dizzzz had to rma his board right off the bat as well so I am prepared for that.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Thanks for the response, right now I am still saving for a 2p but I am also looking at eats to save some money so I can get it faster. At the same time though I don't want to end up with a board that i couldn't overclock or something crazy, that was my main concern with this board. I do remember dizzzz had to rma his board right off the bat as well so I am prepared for that.


Don't plan on overclocking any E5. You can get 4mhz on the FSB, so take that into account with any of the boards you're looking at.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Don't plan on overclocking any E5. You can get 4mhz on the FSB, so take that into account with any of the boards you're looking at.


Thank you, I still have a lot to learn. Basically my best bet is to buy the fastest chips i can afford even if i need to save more.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Thank you, I still have a lot to learn. Basically my best bet is to buy the fastest chips i can afford even if i need to save more.


You got it! The only thing you can do is make sure the settings in the bois allow for the maximum always on turbo frequency. Basically entails setting the long and short power durations to their maximum value. That's about all you have


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Thanks for the response, right now I am still saving for a 2p but I am also looking at eats to save some money so I can get it faster. At the same time though I don't want to end up with a board that i couldn't overclock or something crazy, that was my main concern with this board. I do remember dizzzz had to rma his board right off the bat as well so I am prepared for that.


I'm on my third rma now. I think i'm going to try and get a supermicro board as im sick of having to send this one back but if you get a good one, then it's a great option as it definitely saves on the cost but maybe not on the stress


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I'm on my third rma now. I think i'm going to try and get a supermicro board as im sick of having to send this one back but if you get a good one, then it's a great option as it definitely saves on the cost but maybe not on the stress


Wow a third rma I think I would have hit the roof after the 2nd.


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> P.S. Amang you have an awesome setup!


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they start burning, it's gotta be a faulty board, not just weak components (even if you're not running any airflow over the VRM's). Are there a lot of reports of overheating VRM's on SM server boards?
> I was a little concerned when I didn't see any fans in your previous pics, as usually server cases are designed with a good airflow front to back.


There has been a few reported cases of VRM overheating on SM boards. Here is one example: read here. The SM boards are designed to fit into their chassis with fans installed. The overheating issue may have been caused by the lack of airflow in an open case like mine. So fans are definitely needed to cool down the VRM. Alternatively, you can get cheap aluminium heatsink and stick it on top of each of the VRM chip.

Here are the chips on my previous board that were on fire before:









I picked up two heatsinks from my previous Corsair Dominator memory, laid two stripes of thermal pads, and stuck them on top of the VRM chips that line up along CPU1 and CPU2.









And I have prepared a bunch of heatsinks to be used in case any of those chips overheat again.


----------



## amang

Has anybody picked up the new beta WU P8105 on their 4P? What's the TPF and PPD like?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Has anybody picked up the new beta WU P8105 on their 4P? What's the TPF and PPD like?


Yep, they are not bad. 7:35 TPF/773 693 PPD, for reference P8101 is 10:27 TPF/514 206 PPD, P8102 is 7:21 TPF/850 589 PPD on the same rig. Slightly worse than 8102-8104, but way better than 8101.


----------



## Go Gators!

I'm drooling over this thread. My server has 8 cores and struggles to to break 20k ppd.... but it was also a free nad-me-down so no complaining here


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yep, they are not bad. 7:35 TPF/773 693 PPD, for reference P8101 is 10:27 TPF/514 206 PPD, P8102 is 7:21 TPF/850 589 PPD on the same rig. Slightly worse than 8102-8104, but way better than 8101.


Which rig is this? What's the spec?


----------



## amang

delete


----------



## amang

delete


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yep, they are not bad. 7:35 TPF/773 693 PPD, for reference P8101 is 10:27 TPF/514 206 PPD, P8102 is 7:21 TPF/850 589 PPD on the same rig. Slightly worse than 8102-8104, but way better than 8101.
> 
> 
> 
> Which rig is this? What's the spec?
Click to expand...

4P 12c MC, 3120MHz.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Hmmm... Won a fleabay auction for a Intel 2P LGA1356 motherboard.... Guess I'll see how the E5-24xx do...


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Hmmm... Won a fleabay auction for a Intel 2P LGA1356 motherboard.... Guess I'll see how the E5-24xx do...


Have you got the chips ready? Really want to see how these 2Ps perform.









Speaking of fleabay, I also just got 4 of this baby chip...









Haven't got much time for now, but I definitely can't wait to put them onto my current SM rig.










Spoiler: Baby Chip


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Have you got the chips ready? Really want to see how these 2Ps perform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of fleabay, I also just got 4 of this baby chip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't got much time for now, but I definitely can't wait to put them onto my current SM rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Baby Chip


6320s? Nice.

I haven't bought the chips yet. The reason I bought this board is nobody was bidding on it... I ran away with it for under $20 shipped! It may or may not work since they said they didn't test it after they pulled it from a working server, but for under $20, I'm willing to take a chance.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Won a fleabay auction for a Intel 2P LGA1356 motherboard.... Guess I'll see how the E5-24xx do...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got the chips ready? Really want to see how these 2Ps perform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of fleabay, I also just got 4 of this baby chip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't got much time for now, but I definitely can't wait to put them onto my current SM rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Baby Chip
Click to expand...

Dang nice, amang! 16 cores 2.8GHz, been looking at the same model but too rich for my blood. I'm expecting you to OC the hell out of them. I'd love some wattage number too.


----------



## scubadiver59

I might have asked this already, but I have a short retention span, so...

Is anyone in OCN running the E5-4650 chips?

And is anyone running the SuperMicro X9QR7-TF+?

And if so, what CPU coolers are you using? I'm either considering water or I'm going to have to get a SM case to house my folding system but I'm open to suggestions.

Reason I'm asking is cause I'm pulling the trigger on the aforementioned motherboard on Sunday and I want to get everything at once, but I'm having problems figuring out which coolers to get. The PSU, memory, supporting fans (if I go "naked") are all no-brainers...it's just the coolers that have me stumped right now.

Thanks!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I might have asked this already, but I have a short retention span, so...
> 
> Is anyone in OCN running the E5-4650 chips?
> 
> And is anyone running the SuperMicro X9QR7-TF+?
> 
> And if so, what CPU coolers are you using? I'm either considering water or I'm going to have to get a SM case to house my folding system but I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> Reason I'm asking is cause I'm pulling the trigger on the aforementioned motherboard on Sunday and I want to get everything at once, but I'm having problems figuring out which coolers to get. The PSU, memory, supporting fans (if I go "naked") are all no-brainers...it's just the coolers that have me stumped right now.
> 
> Thanks!


You're going to be the only one with a 4P LGA2011 rig. The thing that sucks about that board is that it uses the narrow LGA2011 sockets... There are hardly any aftermarket heatsinks out there that will fit that...


----------



## scubadiver59

Hmmm....then WATER it is!!

I'll just put big ice cubes on the chips to keep them cool!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Hmmm....then WATER it is!!
> 
> I'll just put big ice cubes on the chips to keep them cool!


Well, heatsinks and/or waterblocks I should have said.

Looks like EK makes an adapter for their Supremacy blocks.


----------



## scubadiver59

Got the mobo for my E5 CPUs in the mail today: SuperMicro X9QR7-TF+

Will post pics once my camera battery recharges.


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Got the mobo for my E5 CPUs in the mail today: SuperMicro X9QR7-TF+
> 
> Will post pics once my camera battery recharges.










Excited to see these!


----------



## scubadiver59

Ta da!


Spoiler: Mobo Pics!



SAS cables, etc...


Worth a thousand words...


Gimme MOAR Power, Mr. Scott!


----------



## Hukkel

It's....glorious.....

















So I guess this beast will go over 1 million PPD by itself?


----------



## arvidab




----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> It's....glorious.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess this beast will go over 1 million PPD by itself?


Who knows...it depends on if I get lucky on the chips and memory. My chips are ES'.

Out of the top seven PPD totals, from the BigadvPPD list, six of those, include the top spot, are folding with E5's. The top PPD was 1,037,126.986 and the other E5's were ranging from 905k-979k; so, there's is a possibility.

I'm not that greedy--I'm just after 1m credits per day between my 6176s and my E5s.

Oh, and it looks like I'm helping out another OCN'er and taking some 6124HE's off of his hands. Now I have to find another board...PSU...memory...and fans.

Sigh, it never ends!


----------



## DizZz

Just bought donkey's Asus Z9PE-D8 WS board so hopefully i can finally get my 2p running!


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Who knows...it depends on if I get lucky on the chips and memory. My chips are ES'.
> 
> Out of the top seven PPD totals, from the BigadvPPD list, six of those, include the top spot, are folding with E5's. The top PPD was 1,037,126.986 and the other E5's were ranging from 905k-979k; so, there's is a possibility.
> 
> I'm not that greedy--I'm just after 1m credits per day between my 6176s and my E5s.
> 
> Oh, and it looks like I'm helping out another OCN'er and taking some 6124HE's off of his hands. Now I have to find another board...PSU...memory...and fans.
> 
> Sigh, it never ends!


What a nice guy you are








Helping out with research and helping out other members with their spare parts









Well 1m should be a breeze for you. You're probably getting big over the 50% mark with the 6176s and you should get an almost 1m with these. Together with the 6124s and your 8000s you'll be looking at 2m ppd.


----------



## scubadiver59

I'm not a happy camper right now...

The worst thing that could possible happen, happened.

The CPU slipped out of my fingers and took a nose dive into the CPU pins...corner first.

Bent at least one pin all the way down and possible another one.

$1,138.00 down the tubes unless it can be repaired.

Man o' man I feel ill...time for a drink...or maybe a few drinks...


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I'm not a happy camper right now...
> 
> The worst thing that could possible happen, happened.
> 
> The CPU slipped out of my fingers and took a nose dive into the CPU pins...corner first.
> 
> Bent at least one pin all the way down and possible another one.
> 
> $1,138.00 down the tubes unless it can be repaired.
> 
> Man o' man I feel ill...time for a drink...or maybe a few drinks...










That *is* bad news. I hope Supermicro can pull through and fix the bent pins!


----------



## Hukkel

That sounds bad man. I have seen people use a magnifying glass and a pincet and just rebend them themselves. It's worth a try if nothing else can be done.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've had some success with a toothpick (less chance of damaging the board than a sewing needle), magnifying glass and a 0.5 mechanical pencil. The credit card method works well once you get the offending pins standing up too. Best of luck!!


----------



## arvidab

Oh, that is bad news, scuba.









I hope you can get it fixed.


----------



## arvidab

So bad I need to double post.


----------



## scubadiver59

Thanks for all the "fixit" ideas. I think I'll send it back to SM and see if they can repair it.

In the meantime, I'm ordering another new board. If SM can fix my "goof", then I'll have to get some more CPUs; if not, I'll frame it to remind me how clumsy I am.

Oh the pain...


----------



## Hukkel

Another mobo?
Get me one while you're at it









Seriously though. I hope they can fix it for you.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Thanks for all the "fixit" ideas. I think I'll send it back to SM and see if they can repair it.
> 
> In the meantime, *I'm ordering another new board.* If SM can fix my "goof", then I'll have to get some more CPUs; if not, I'll frame it to remind me how clumsy I am.
> 
> Oh the pain...


Like a Sir!


----------



## scubadiver59

Ordered the new mobo early this morning...overnight shipping...should have it tomorrow.

Will remember to maneuver the chip in low and easy. Might even apply some tape to it to help my slippery fingers and then clean the residue off with alcohol before putting on the sinks.

Only thing that might have kept me from buying the new board right off was that my dog has a few more fatty deposits around the area where we removed cancer last year. If those fatty deposits had been cancer, money was going towards her health first; but since she's okay, the new board is on the way.

Priorities first


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Ordered the new mobo early this morning...overnight shipping...should have it tomorrow.
> 
> Will remember to maneuver the chip in low and easy. Might even apply some tape to it to help my slippery fingers and then clean the residue off with alcohol before putting on the sinks.
> 
> Only thing that might have kept me from buying the new board right off was that my dog has a few more fatty deposits around the area where we removed cancer last year. If those fatty deposits had been cancer, money was going towards her health first; but since she's okay, the new board is on the way.
> 
> Priorities first


I hope all goes well with this new board... Such a bummer to hear about your other one. Have you talked with Supermicro to see if they can fix it yet?


----------



## scubadiver59

Tried calling the California office of SM...all I get is Chinese...or Taiwanese...whichever it is, and nobody answers the phone.

And wouldn't you know it...i bent the pin on CPU2! If it had been 3 or 4, I still could've used the board in a somewhat hamstrung capacity.

Sigh....


----------



## DizZz

Does anyone want a brand new ASUS Z9PE-D16/2L?


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Does anyone want a brand new ASUS Z9PE-D16/2L?


how much do you want for it?

That would make a great 2p, why do you want to get rid of it?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> how much do you want for it?
> 
> That would make a great 2p, why do you want to get rid of it?


I posted it on the marketplace for $335 but price is negotiable if you're going to use it for folding. I'm selling it because I bought donkey's z9pe-d8 for a great price that I couldn't resist


----------



## nova4005

I'm definitely tempted and would love to have it. I have to make it through vacation coming up first though. With that price I'm sure it will sell fast.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Tried calling the California office of SM...all I get is Chinese...or Taiwanese...whichever it is, and nobody answers the phone.
> 
> And wouldn't you know it...i bent the pin on CPU2! If it had been 3 or 4, I still could've used the board in a somewhat hamstrung capacity.
> 
> Sigh....


I got off the phone with them about two hours ago. They're open until 6PM PST. They can be a pain to get in touch with sometimes


----------



## amang

I have 4 spare new 6176 to sell for cheap, if anyone is interested....


----------



## DizZz

Look what came in the mail today


----------



## scubadiver59

Got my new X9QR7-TF+ mobo today...yeeha!

Connected everything up, turned it on and...hmmm...no CPU3 or CPU4 and only 64GB of memory.

Checked CPUs, relocated memory, and ... nothing. System says it's initializing but never comes out of initialization.

It's getting late so I'll have to troubleshoot some more tomorrow.

Sigh...nothing ever goes as planned!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Sigh...nothing ever goes as planned!


Oh tell me about it...I'm on my 4th mobo


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Look what came in the mail today


SMEXY!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Got my new X9QR7-TF+ mobo today...yeeha!
> 
> Connected everything up, turned it on and...hmmm...no CPU3 or CPU4 and only 64GB of memory.
> 
> Checked CPUs, relocated memory, and ... nothing. System says it's initializing but never comes out of initialization.
> 
> It's getting late so I'll have to troubleshoot some more tomorrow.
> 
> Sigh...nothing ever goes as planned!


CRAP! Now you will get 2 mobos back from RMA. Don't order yet another your crazy man!
Just get someoen from Supermicro on the phone and yell a hole in his head.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> I have 4 spare new 6176 to sell for cheap, if anyone is interested....


PM me, now!


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> I have 4 spare new 6176 to sell for cheap, if anyone is interested....


My new 6176s are sold. I now have 4 used 6180s on sale. Let me know you're interested.


----------



## Hukkel

The top dogs of the 6100 Opteron series. I imagine them being wanted.


----------



## scubadiver59

Finally got word why my Intel 4P board won't work...went over to [H] and dropped the question into their "multiprocessor" thread.

The answer? I have to use ECC RDRAM in order to see the 3rd and 4th processors.









Sigh...that's about $1800 in memory purchases in the next few weeks...sigh


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Finally got word why my Intel 4P board won't work...went over to [H] and dropped the question into their "multiprocessor" thread.
> 
> The answer? I have to use ECC RDRAM in order to see the 3rd and 4th processors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...that's about $1800 in memory purchases in the next few weeks...sigh


Ouch! What memory are you wanting to use? Sounds like you're wanting quite a bit of memory if you're looking at that price. You can get 2GB registered ECC 1333MHz Crucial sticks for ~$30 a pop. Their 1600MHz 4GB registered ECC sticks are ~$50.

I went out of town last weekend and checked my HFM stats while golfing and my 2P E5-2670 rig was down... When I got back home I did some troubleshooting. Turns out one of the processors is the problem. Linux will crash after a minute or so of folding regardless of memory or motherboard...


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Finally got word why my Intel 4P board won't work...went over to [H] and dropped the question into their "multiprocessor" thread.
> 
> The answer? I have to use ECC RDRAM in order to see the 3rd and 4th processors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...that's about $1800 in memory purchases in the next few weeks...sigh


Oh man you're not getting a break are you?

Aren't there companies that buy and sell server equipment in the US? You can obtain big bundles of RAM that way for relatively low prices.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Ouch! What memory are you wanting to use? Sounds like you're wanting quite a bit of memory if you're looking at that price. You can get 2GB registered ECC 1333MHz Crucial sticks for ~$30 a pop. Their 1600MHz 4GB registered ECC sticks are ~$50.


Actually I found 18 (SM recommended for 4P) Hynix 4GB ECC RDRAM 1333MHz CL9 modules on fleabay for $16.00ea. Offered lower and we'll see what happens later today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I went out of town last weekend and checked my HFM stats while golfing and my 2P E5-2670 rig was down... When I got back home I did some troubleshooting. Turns out one of the processors is the problem. Linux will crash after a minute or so of folding regardless of memory or motherboard...


Ouch back!!


----------



## amang

So I managed to uninstall my 6180s from Mad Max. Then I loaded my 4 new 6386SE ES into the rig.

The BIOS seems to be working fine.


This is the temp prior to running [email protected]


And this is what the temp is like when it's crunching the protein with all cores turbo (3200 MHz)


Here are some of my PPD stats at the moment:

Code:



Code:


P8101 - TPF 09:30 - 598k PPD
P8102 - TPF xx:xx - xxxk PPD (To be edited later) 
P8103 - TPF 07:19 - 875k PPD 
P8104 - TPF xx:xx - xxxk PPD (To be edited later) 
P8105 - TPF xx:xx - xxxk PPD (To be edited later)


----------



## Hukkel

Thanks for showing us this







I now know what PPD to expect.

Didn't your 6180s gain more PPD?

Are there under water or aircooled?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Awesome you have yours online! Temps look great!


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Thanks for showing us this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now know what PPD to expect.
> 
> Didn't your 6180s gain more PPD?
> 
> Are there under water or aircooled?


This rig has always been watercooled since the beginning. Of course, the new 6386SE will produce more PPD than that of 6180s.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome you have yours online! Temps look great!


Yeah, the CPU's temp looks fine. I am just a bit concerned with the VRM and the NB temps. Running them on turbo continuously produces a bit more heat than before with 6180. I'll keep an eye on the VRM, just don't want them to be burnt again for the 2nd time!









Here is the live update on my HFM if you want to see my current folding stats.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So I managed to uninstall my 6180s from Mad Max. Then I loaded my 4 new 6386SE ES into the rig.
> 
> The BIOS seems to be working fine.
> 
> 
> This is the temp prior to running [email protected]
> 
> 
> And this is what the temp is like when it's crunching the protein with all cores turbo (3200 MHz)
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of my PPD stats at the moment:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> P8101 - TPF 09:30 - 598k PPD
> P8102 - TPF xx:xx - xxxk PPD (To be edited later)
> P8103 - TPF 07:34 - 829k PPD
> P8104 - TPF xx:xx - xxxk PPD (To be edited later)
> P8105 - TPF xx:xx - xxxk PPD (To be edited later)

















Two thumbs up!

Interesting though that you get a lot more than me on 8101 but fall short on 8103.

My [email protected]:
8101 - TPF 10:14 - 530k PPD
8103 - TPF 7:25 - 860k PPD

You don't happen to have any power consumption figures? For reference my 6190 is drawing ~1150W from the wall, your should be way less than that I reckon.

Although the results for 6300 ES's look very nice, I'm not ready to shell out $3k for them, even if I can get 800-900 for my 6190's.


----------



## Hukkel

Amang how much did you get on the 6180s with the same WUs? I thought they did the same kind of PPD.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> So I managed to uninstall my 6180s from Mad Max. Then I loaded my 4 new 6386SE ES into the rig.
> 
> Here are some of my PPD stats at the moment:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> P8101 - TPF 09:30 - 598k PPD
> P8102 - TPF xx:xx - xxxk PPD (To be edited later)
> P8103 - TPF 07:34 - 829k PPD
> P8104 - TPF xx:xx - xxxk PPD (To be edited later)
> P8105 - TPF xx:xx - xxxk PPD (To be edited later)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two thumbs up!
> 
> Interesting though that you get a lot more than me on 8101 but fall short on 8103.
> 
> My [email protected]:
> 8101 - TPF 10:14 - 530k PPD
> 8103 - TPF 7:25 - 860k PPD


Very interesting indeed:
*
My best on my 6176's (2.7GHz):*

Code:



Code:


P8101 - TPF 11:42 - 433.6k PPD
P8102 - TPF 08:25 - 710.3k PPD
P8103 - TPF 08:32 - 696.0k PPD 
P8104 - TPF 06:31 - 689.1 PPD 
P8105 - TPF 08:33 - 677.6k PPD

E5-4650's results coming soon...I hope!


----------



## scubadiver59

My "Fan"tastic E5 setup... 72GB of 1333MHz ECC RDRAMs are incoming from fleabay:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













And yes, there are times when I'm glad I'm not married...especially when I can abuse my master bedroom like this!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> My "Fan"tastic E5 setup... 72GB of 1333MHz ECC RDRAMs are incoming from fleabay:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, there are times when I'm glad I'm not married...especially when I can abuse my master bedroom like this!


I don't think you have enough fans...


----------



## Hukkel

I bet it gets a little...drafty that way in your bedroom.


----------



## arvidab

You should get a couple more and make a fan-case...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So I managed to uninstall my 6180s from Mad Max. Then I loaded my 4 new 6386SE ES into the rig.
> 
> The BIOS seems to be working fine.
> 
> 
> This is the temp prior to running [email protected]
> 
> 
> And this is what the temp is like when it's crunching the protein with all cores turbo (3200 MHz)
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of my PPD stats at the moment:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> P8101 - TPF 09:30 - 598k PPD
> P8102 - TPF xx:xx - xxxk PPD (To be edited later)
> P8103 - TPF 07:34 - 829k PPD
> P8104 - TPF xx:xx - xxxk PPD (To be edited later)
> P8105 - TPF xx:xx - xxxk PPD (To be edited later)


Looks like things have picked up quite a bit, 7:20 and 870k PPD for you now on a 8103, any OCing or just a different WU?


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> You should get a couple more and make a fan-case...
> Looks like things have picked up quite a bit, 7:20 and 870k PPD for you now on a 8103, any OCing or just a different WU?


Yupe, it's another different 8103. For some reason, the TPF for this unit slightly improves to 7:19. No overclocking or any changes made to the rig, just the same plain-vanilla turbo across all cores.

Code:



Code:


P8101 - TPF 09:30 - 598k PPD
P8102 - TPF xx:xx - xxxk PPD (To be edited later) 
P8103 - TPF 07:19 - 875k PPD 
P8104 - TPF 05:38 - 856k PPD 
P8105 - TPF 07:25 - 840k PPD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> My "Fan"tastic E5 setup... 72GB of 1333MHz ECC RDRAMs are incoming from fleabay:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, there are times when I'm glad I'm not married...especially when I can abuse my master bedroom like this!


Aren't you going to install the board into a case or something? My wife could put a knife at my neck when she looks at this sort of mess in my room.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Aren't you going to install the board into a case or something? My wife could put a knife at my neck when she looks at this sort of mess in my room.


Eventually, yes, I will case it...but like I said, that's why I'm not married!


----------



## Hukkel

You should create either one case where everything fits in or just buy a 19inch rack and mod it to fit all of it.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Spotswood's tech tray, they're stackable. Far cheaper than getting a rack mount case.

That's a silly reason not to be married tho.


----------



## scubadiver59

One of the reasons...it's only represents a small percentage of the total number (0.0000001%) of reasons








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Spotswood's tech tray, they're stackable. Far cheaper than getting a rack mount case.
> 
> That's a silly reason not to be married tho.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Spotswood's tech tray, they're stackable. Far cheaper than getting a rack mount case.


You don't need to get the rack mounts themselves. Just go to an auction website and get an old empty one. Put in a few shelves yourself and stack as many 4Ps in there as you please.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Spotswood's tech tray, they're stackable. Far cheaper than getting a rack mount case.
> 
> That's a silly reason not to be married tho.


4P McFoldy will reside in a spotswood tray when It shows up. Super nice guy, and VERY fast at responding. Think I hit him on his vacation week so my tray is taking a bit to get. But can't blame the guy. I'm just excited to get it! Then another 4p to stack on top!


----------



## scubadiver59

The video says it all...









Received 14 (56GB) of the 18 (72GB) RDRAM ECC boards recommended by SM; the other four arrive tomorrow.

ECC RDRAM is *DEFINITELY* necessary for 4P E5-4650 SM boards--you won't see CPU 3 & 4 w/o them!!



Spoiler: Warning: Photo!









Spoiler: Warning: Video!


----------



## arvidab

Ooooh!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> The video says it all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received 14 (56GB) of the 18 (72GB) RDRAM ECC boards recommended by SM; the other four arrive tomorrow.
> 
> ECC RDRAM is *DEFINITELY* necessary for 4P E5-4650 SM boards--you won't see CPU 3 & 4 w/o them!!
> 
> ...snip...










So stoked you're getting this beast up and going! (way to sneak past me on the foldathon at the last min!







Thought I might have had you this round, as I KNOW i won't be able to next time! haha )


----------



## Hukkel

I am SUPER interested in seeing what PPD you will drop Scuba. It is going to be a beast.


----------



## scubadiver59

The E5-4650 is folding...

Got the rest of my memory a few minutes ago, but I had already started a "stock" test run. There is 56GB running right now, and once this "oneunit" run finishes I'll shut the system down and install the final 16GB.

My 4P 6176, 48c OC'd to 2.7GHz and running 1600MHz non-ECC UDRAM, is running an 8104 @ 6:29TPF for an estimated 693k PPD (w/ Kraken)

My 4P E5-4650, 64t @ stock 2.7GHz and running 1333MHz ECC RDRAM, is running an 8104 @ 6:55TPF for an estimated 628.1k PPD (w/o Kraken)

I'll probably run another "oneunit" with the Kraken and the full 72GB RAM and see what happens at stock speed; then, I'll run up the turbo and see what happens.

The times are decreasing on the 4650 so it'll be interesting to see how low it goes at the end.


----------



## arvidab

Sweet, I'll bet kraken is gonna decrease tpf significantly.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

theKraken took just under 1 min off my TPFs on my 6386SE's. Should do similar for yours E5 system.

Bummin how my system handles 8101s. 9:45 TPF ~560K PPD.

Worth it to throw money at the wind and get some 1600 CL*7* ram? If I do that I'll need to put her under water too, as the memory i'm looking at has heat spreaders that will interfere with the 212evo's.







Oh ya.. and If I do all that i'm going to have to get rid of that nice cardboard box it's sitting on too.


----------



## Hukkel

How come Kraken makes your system faster?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> How come Kraken makes your system faster?


It starts dynamic load balancing quicker than it would without it


----------



## Hukkel

And it is a customised BIOS?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> And it is a customised BIOS?


No. It's an application that wraps any FAHCores that have been downloaded.


----------



## scubadiver59

Preliminary numbers for the E5-4650 running the Kraken are...

64t @ stock 2.7GHz (C0), 72GB 1333MHz ECC RDRAM, running an 8104 (R0, C23, G49) @ 5:25TPF for an estimated 907.7k PPD









That's about 1:28 faster...a nice improvement w/o Turbo engaged.

This "oneunit" finishes up at 2:35 EST after which I'll engage the Turbo mode and see where it goes from there.

I'm impressed thus far!!!









EDIT:
And the numbers are dropping...down to 5:19 for 933.5!!!








.......................................... down to 5:18 for 940.7!!!


----------



## Hukkel

That is going to be a million PPD machine. Awesomesauce.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> No. It's an application that wraps any FAHCores that have been downloaded.


Does this only work for Linux or does it also up PPD for people running V7 in Windows?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> That is going to be a million PPD machine. Awesomesauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this only work for Linux or does it also up PPD for people running V7 in Windows?


As far as "I" know, It's solely for the legacy Linux clients. It helps take advantage of the multi-processor systems.

The one thing I'm not too sure of is whether it's just for the legacy (6.34) clients or if it also works for the v7 clients? v7 may have it's own wrapper, but again, I'm not too sure.

Someone else with more knowledge will have to chime in here...


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I am running 12.04, v7, and thekraken.

thekraken definitely helps in v7. the 'stock' FAHCorewrapper does an ok job, and I'm sure a GREAT job for single processor systems, but MP setups it comes up short. CPU utilization improves drastically when it's run.


----------



## scubadiver59

I stayed with 6.34 once again...gotta love the CLI !!!

Stuck at 5:18 TPF for 936.7k PPD...8:55 total processing time for this 8104.

Somehow I'm not sure I'm going to go back to the AMD chips unless I source some high-end 6100s or 6300s for serious OC...these 4650s are sweet!!!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I stayed with 6.34 once again...gotta love the CLI !!!
> 
> Stuck at 5:18 TPF for 936.7k PPD...8:55 total processing time for this 8104.
> 
> Somehow I'm not sure I'm going to go back to the AMD chips unless I source some high-end 6100s or 6300s for serious OC...these 4650s are sweet!!!


Welp... time to look for deals on E5s.


----------



## Hukkel

Dude you haven't even overclocked yours yet








I mean you have ES versions correct?

@scuba: that is still without the turbo? Get that thing turbocharged man. We want to see numbers, we want to see you break the 1 million PPD barrier.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Dude you haven't even overclocked yours yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean you have ES versions correct?
> 
> @scuba: that is still without the turbo? Get that thing turbocharged man. We want to see numbers, we want to see you break the 1 million PPD barrier.


Yes, it's not OC'd.

Yes, I have ES'.

1:31 to go with this 8104 before I can launch the Turbo.

Patience my padawon...patience!


----------



## scubadiver59

Okay, turbo is on...and I'm folding an 8101 (R13, C1, G247).

Historically, my lowest TPF for an 8101 on my OC'd 6176SE's was 11:42 TPF for 433,709.9 PPD, several different times.

My E5-4650 is giving me a preliminary 9:33 TPF for 588,582 PPD, but the WU is only at 1% so there's room for improvement as the work goes on.

quickz over at *[H]* had this to say about the 8101s on the 4650s:
Quote:


> A variance from 9:30 to 9:10 is normal for 8101 WUs. Some people found this might be related with the "Run number" of the WU, those 8101 WUs with ultra small "Run number" are usually faster. In my 4P 4650's test I also noticed it. I have achieved an avg TPF of 8:47 (min TPF=8:44) with a fast 8101 WU of "Run 0", and an avg TPF of 9:04 with a slow 8101 WU of "Run 17". These two are the fastest/slowest 8101 WU I have met.


I don't know if quickz is running 1600MHz RDRAM or not, but that might help in the long run towards getting at his 8:47 TPF's.

Only time will tell, but for now I'm rather happy.

Oh, and the TPF for this 8101 slipped down to 9:22 while I was typing this...stuff...


----------



## Hukkel

Well my OC comment was meant for CFJ and his new 6386SE ES toys. He still has room for improvement. A lot if he can get a good OC on those babies.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Well my OC comment was meant for CFJ and his new 6386SE ES toys. He still has room for improvement. A lot if he can get a good OC on those babies.


If you say so...









I also need to go back and revisit my 6176s, since I replaced the 8GB Ballistix Tacticals with some 4GB Ballistix Sports, and see if I can improve on my OC of 2.7GHz.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Well my OC comment was meant for CFJ and his new 6386SE ES toys. He still has room for improvement. A lot if he can get a good OC on those babies.


need better cooling. My 212s can hang with 3.2, but not much more. Especially with the summer heat rolling in. Water is on its way soon. Next few weeks hopefully. Faster ram soonthereafter.


----------



## Hukkel

This is turning out to be an amazing thread


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> need better cooling. My 212s can hang with 3.2, but not much more. Especially with the summer heat rolling in. Water is on its way soon. Next few weeks hopefully. Faster ram soonthereafter.


WC is the way to go for this rig. Post more pics when you're ready.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Okay, turbo is on...and I'm folding an 8101 (R13, C1, G247).


Can't wait to see your complete stats with the turbo on. What clock speed is it when the turbo is on?

I noticed my folder tends to take a long time to resume after finishing a unit. Do you guys have any idea why? Does your rig also behave the same? Have a look at the log below. I mean, does it have to take more than an hour to shut down the core?









Spoiler: See screenshot here


----------



## Hukkel

I am also going to watercool my setup. I am thinking a dual loop so the last cpu in a single loop won't be the hottest.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> WC is the way to go for this rig. Post more pics when you're ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your complete stats with the turbo on. What clock speed is it when the turbo is on?
> 
> I noticed my folder tends to take a long time to resume after finishing a unit. Do you guys have any idea why? Does your rig also behave the same? Have a look at the log below. I mean, does it have to take more than an hour to shut down the core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: See screenshot here


What is your next-unit-percentage set to?

In my config I have

Code:



Code:


<next-unit-percentage v='99'/>

That way it fetches a new WU while mine finishes the last frame. Mine only has ~1min of down-time between units. I'll see If I can grab a screen shot when it finishes one today. Maybe that'll help expedite yours? Seems very strange though that it's taking that long to shut down your core after one finishes.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> theKraken took just under 1 min off my TPFs on my 6386SE's. Should do similar for yours E5 system.
> 
> Bummin how my system handles 8101s. 9:45 TPF ~560K PPD.
> 
> Worth it to throw money at the wind and get some 1600 CL*7* ram? If I do that I'll need to put her under water too, as the memory i'm looking at has heat spreaders that will interfere with the 212evo's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ya.. and If I do all that i'm going to have to get rid of that nice cardboard box it's sitting on too.


I don't think the SM bios can handle XMP profiles (which you need for that CL7) and you cannot change timings manually.
If you were running 6100-series, you can take advantage of the XMP profiles thanks to the [H] OC bios, but 1600 CL7 will probably be to tight for the IMC to handle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> That is going to be a million PPD machine. Awesomesauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this only work for Linux or does it also up PPD for people running V7 in Windows?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as "I" know, It's solely for the legacy Linux clients. It helps take advantage of the multi-processor systems.
> 
> The one thing I'm not too sure of is whether it's just for the legacy (6.34) clients or if it also works for the v7 clients? v7 may have it's own wrapper, but again, I'm not too sure.
> 
> Someone else with more knowledge will have to chime in here...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I stayed with 6.34 once again...gotta love the CLI !!!
> 
> Stuck at 5:18 TPF for 936.7k PPD...8:55 total processing time for this 8104.
> 
> Somehow I'm not sure I'm going to go back to the AMD chips unless I source some high-end 6100s or 6300s for serious OC...these 4650s are sweet!!!


There is nothing to stop you from running CLI with v7 either...and with it you can actually get a up/download decoupler that works.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> need better cooling. My 212s can hang with 3.2, but not much more. Especially with the summer heat rolling in. Water is on its way soon. Next few weeks hopefully. Faster ram soonthereafter.
> 
> 
> 
> WC is the way to go for this rig. Post more pics when you're ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Okay, turbo is on...and I'm folding an 8101 (R13, C1, G247).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't wait to see your complete stats with the turbo on. What clock speed is it when the turbo is on?
> 
> I noticed my folder tends to take a long time to resume after finishing a unit. Do you guys have any idea why? Does your rig also behave the same? Have a look at the log below. I mean, does it have to take more than an hour to shut down the core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: See screenshot here
Click to expand...

Are you by any chance running EXT4 and a mech hard drive? If so, that the reason it takes ~1h to write the completed unit on completion. EXT3 does not have this problem and SSD are not affected at all (you'd want EXT4 on those anyway since it have SSD friendly features). Also this pretty much only applies to BA.

I've been meaning to try JFS as I've read that it's supposed to be good for folding.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> What is your next-unit-percentage set to?
> 
> In my config I have
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <next-unit-percentage v='99'/>
> 
> That way it fetches a new WU while mine finishes the last frame. Mine only has ~1min of down-time between units. I'll see If I can grab a screen shot when it finishes one today. Maybe that'll help expedite yours? Seems very strange though that it's taking that long to shut down your core after one finishes.


Probably not the problem he's having, though I would set that percentage at 100, you'll loose bonus points by letting it sit there (from the 99th percent is started until you reach 100%). At least for me it does more sense in having it download at 100%. I believe that the default is something like 96-98%, it was 98 in the previous v7 I was running (7.2.9)

*amang, scuba and Chooo, do have any power readings for your rigs? I'd love some comparison with my old 6190BE's.*


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> I don't think the SM bios can handle XMP profiles (which you need for that CL7) and you cannot change timings manually.
> If you were running 6100-series, you can take advantage of the XMP profiles thanks to the [H] OC bios, but 1600 CL7 will probably be to tight for the IMC to handle.
> 
> *amang, scuba and Chooo, do have any power readings for your rigs? I'd love some comparison with my old 6190BE's.*


+rep. On the ram. Eventually I'll know a 10th of what you know about these rigs!

I'm getting a UPS for mine when my Spotswood Tray shows. I'll have wattage numbers then. I have surprisingly been able to do without a kill-a-watt for a pretty long time! haha


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Can't wait to see your complete stats with the turbo on. What clock speed is it when the turbo is on?





Spoiler: Warning: Stats!



3.0GHz w/Turbo on. There's no overclocking available, just the Turbo such that it is.

*4P E5-4650's (3.0GHz & Kraken):*

Code:



Code:


P8101 (R13, C1, G247) - TPF 9:16 - 599.1k PPD
P8102 TBD
P8103 (R0, C11, G85)  - TPF 7:15 - 888.9k PPD  ** Estimated @ 6%
P8104 TBD
P8105 TBD

*4P 6176's (2.7GHz & Kraken):*

Code:



Code:


P8101 (R2, C1, G241)  - TPF 11:42 - 433.6k PPD
P8102 (R0, C37, G252) - TPF 08:25 - 710.3k PPD
P8103 (R1, C40, G89)  - TPF 08:31 - 697.9k PPD 
P8104 (R0, C51, G52)  - TPF 06:30 - 692.1k PPD 
P8105 (R0, C32, G35)  - TPF 08:29 - 685.8k PPD




The 8104s and 8102s appear to be the best chance for me to break that 1m PPD mark; hopefully the next 8104 or 8102 I get will be over 1m PPD...but only time will tell. I'm also not sure I have all the settings right in my BIOS and may have to play with one or two settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> I noticed my folder tends to take a long time to resume after finishing a unit. Do you guys have any idea why? Does your rig also behave the same? Have a look at the log below. I mean, does it have to take more than an hour to shut down the core?


Both of my 4P rigs take some time to restart their next WUs. Don't know if it's the "big" downloads that I pull, or what...but it doesn't affect the PPD as far as I know.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> *amang, scuba and Chooo, do have any power readings for your rigs? I'd love some comparison with my old 6190BE's.*


No Kill-A-Watt yet, but I guess I should get one just to see how much these two rigs are costing me!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> I noticed my folder tends to take a long time to resume after finishing a unit. Do you guys have any idea why? Does your rig also behave the same? Have a look at the log below. I mean, does it have to take more than an hour to shut down the core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my 4P rigs take some time to restart their next WUs. Don't know if it's the "big" downloads that I pull, or what...but it doesn't affect the PPD as far as I know.
Click to expand...

Read my answer in my previous post (filesystem), if this is the same that you are seeing it's definitely affecting your PPD as the bonus points are calculated from when you begin to download until your upload is complete. Unless it's something to do with your up/downlink speeds, then there isn't much you can do.

I would recommend anyone that is running v7 to set the _next-unit..._ as such (unless you have the slowest internet on the planet):

Code:



Code:


<next-unit-percentage v='100'/>

Try it at least to see if it's raising you effective PPD. Fairly simple to calculate too.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Read my answer in my previous post (filesystem), if this is the same that you are seeing it's definitely affecting your PPD as the bonus points are calculated from when you begin to download until your upload is complete. Unless it's something to do with your up/downlink speeds, then there isn't much you can do.
> 
> I would recommend anyone that is running v7 to set the _next-unit..._ as such (unless you have the slowest internet on the planet):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
> 
> Try it at least to see if it's raising you effective PPD. Fairly simple to calculate too.


Where do you set that in 6.34?

NVM...only in v7...but I don't think that 6.34 downloads until work is complete; of course...I could be wrong. but my delay isn't really as bad as the others are experiencing anyway.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Read my answer in my previous post (filesystem), if this is the same that you are seeing it's definitely affecting your PPD as the bonus points are calculated from when you begin to download until your upload is complete. Unless it's something to do with your up/downlink speeds, then there isn't much you can do.
> 
> I would recommend anyone that is running v7 to set the _next-unit..._ as such (unless you have the slowest internet on the planet):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
> 
> Try it at least to see if it's raising you effective PPD. Fairly simple to calculate too.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you set that in 6.34?
> 
> NVM...only in v7...but I don't think that 6.34 downloads until work is complete; of course...I could be wrong. but my delay isn't really as bad as the others are experiencing anyway.
Click to expand...










No it doesn't, but you need to wait until your upload is complete for it to start fetching another work (unless you run the half-broken langouste).

Well, are you running a mechanical drive and EXT4? If so I would strongly recommend you to reinstall with EXT3.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Checked my Log here at work. ~3 min from completion to commencing the next WU. Check my log:


Spoiler: Log Text



Code:



Code:


01:09:29:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
01:19:37:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
01:19:48:WU01:FS00:0xa5:DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
01:19:58:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
01:19:58:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Finished Work Unit:
01:19:58:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Reading up to 64340496 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 64340496
01:19:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:trr file hash check passed.
01:19:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Reading up to 31555848 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 31555848
01:19:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:xtc file hash check passed.
01:19:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:edr file hash check passed.
01:19:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:logfile size: 191068
01:19:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Leaving Run
01:20:00:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Writing 96248288 bytes of core data to disk...
01:20:21:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Done: 96247776 -> 91525590 (compressed to 5.8 percent)
01:20:21:WU01:FS00:0xa5:  ... Done.
01:21:56:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Shutting down core
01:21:56:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
01:21:56:WU01:FS00:0xa5:[email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
01:22:07:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
01:22:07:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:8101 run:9 clone:5 gen:235 core:0xa5 unit:0x0000012e088988e14f296c3a6e240e85
01:22:07:WU01:FS00:Uploading 87.29MiB to 128.143.231.201
01:22:07:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.231.201:8080
01:22:07:WU00:FS00:Starting
01:22:07:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: /home/nick/fahv7/v7/FAHCoreWrapper /home/nick/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/beta/Core_a5.fah/FahCore_a5 -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 2634 -checkpoint 15 -np 64
01:22:07:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 28258
01:22:07:Started thread 23 on PID 2634
01:22:07:WU00:FS00:Core PID:28262
01:22:07:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0xa5 started
01:22:08:WU00:FS00:0xa5:
01:22:08:WU00:FS00:0xa5:*------------------------------*
01:22:08:WU00:FS00:0xa5:[email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
01:22:08:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
01:22:08:WU00:FS00:0xa5:
01:22:08:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Preparing to commence simulation
01:22:08:WU00:FS00:0xa5:- Looking at optimizations...
01:22:08:WU00:FS00:0xa5:- Created dyn
01:22:08:WU00:FS00:0xa5:- Files status OK
01:22:10:WU00:FS00:0xa5:- Expanded 30307404 -> 33158020 (decompressed 109.4 percent)
01:22:10:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=30307404 data_size=33158020, decompressed_data_size=33158020 diff=0
01:22:10:WU00:FS00:0xa5:- Digital signature verified
01:22:10:WU00:FS00:0xa5:
01:22:10:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Project: 8101 (Run 8, Clone 9, Gen 231)
01:22:10:WU00:FS00:0xa5:
01:22:10:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Assembly optimizations on if available.
01:22:10:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Entering M.D.
01:22:13:WU01:FS00:Upload 3.15%
01:22:17:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Mapping NT from 64 to 64 
01:22:19:WU01:FS00:Upload 7.73%
01:22:22:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
01:22:25:WU01:FS00:Upload 11.38%
Reading file ./work/00/wudata_01.tpr, VERSION 4.5.5-dev-20120903-d64b9e3 (single precision)
Reading file ./work/00/wudata_01.tpr, VERSION 4.5.5-dev-20120903-d64b9e3 (single precision)
01:22:31:WU01:FS00:Upload 15.18%
01:22:37:WU01:FS00:Upload 19.12%
01:22:43:WU01:FS00:Upload 23.06%
01:22:49:WU01:FS00:Upload 25.85%
01:22:55:WU01:FS00:Upload 28.57%
01:23:01:WU01:FS00:Upload 31.43%
01:23:08:WU01:FS00:Upload 33.73%
01:23:14:WU01:FS00:Upload 37.09%
01:23:20:WU01:FS00:Upload 39.60%
01:23:26:WU01:FS00:Upload 42.53%
01:23:32:WU01:FS00:Upload 45.25%
01:23:38:WU01:FS00:Upload 47.62%
01:23:44:WU01:FS00:Upload 50.41%
01:23:50:WU01:FS00:Upload 53.13%
01:23:57:WU01:FS00:Upload 55.99%
01:24:03:WU01:FS00:Upload 59.07%
01:24:10:WU01:FS00:Upload 61.87%
01:24:16:WU01:FS00:Upload 64.09%
01:24:22:WU01:FS00:Upload 66.95%
01:24:28:WU01:FS00:Upload 69.81%
01:24:34:WU01:FS00:Upload 72.10%
01:24:41:WU01:FS00:Upload 75.69%
01:24:47:WU01:FS00:Upload 78.41%
01:24:54:WU01:FS00:Upload 81.34%
01:25:00:WU01:FS00:Upload 84.21%
01:25:06:WU01:FS00:Upload 87.07%
01:25:12:WU01:FS00:Upload 89.22%
01:25:18:WU01:FS00:Upload 92.01%
01:25:24:WU01:FS00:Upload 94.80%
01:25:30:WU01:FS00:Upload 97.67%
01:25:48:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
01:25:48:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
01:25:48:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 376336.00 points
01:25:48:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up
01:32:06:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)


----------



## arvidab

It's around these lines where you would see long times if you were running EXT4:

Code:



Code:


01:20:00:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Writing 96248288 bytes of core data to disk...
01:20:21:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Done: 96247776 -> 91525590 (compressed to 5.8 percent)
01:20:21:WU01:FS00:0xa5:  ... Done.
01:21:56:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Shutting down core
01:21:56:WU01:FS00:0xa5:

You're fine.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> It's around these lines where you would see long times if you were running EXT4:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 01:20:00:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Writing 96248288 bytes of core data to disk...
> 01:20:21:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Done: 96247776 -> 91525590 (compressed to 5.8 percent)
> 01:20:21:WU01:FS00:0xa5:  ... Done.
> 01:21:56:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Shutting down core
> 01:21:56:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
> 
> You're fine.


I'm running an SSD









I was hoping Amang could find something looking through it to help his times.


----------



## scubadiver59

Statistics update:

Finished the 8103 and working on an 8104...


Spoiler: Warning: Stats!



*4P E5-4650's (3.0GHz & Kraken):*

Code:



Code:


P8101 (R13, C1, G247) - TPF 9:16 - 599.1k PPD
P8102 TBD
P8103 (R0, C11, G85)  - TPF 7:15 - 859.3k PPD
P8104 (R0, C39, G60)  - TPF 5:17 - 942.3k PPD  ** Estimated @ 6% completion
P8105 TBD

*4P 6176's (2.7GHz & Kraken):*

Code:



Code:


P8101 (R2, C1, G241)  - TPF 11:42 - 433.6k PPD
P8102 (R0, C37, G252) - TPF 08:25 - 710.3k PPD
P8103 (R1, C40, G89)  - TPF 08:31 - 697.9k PPD 
P8104 (R0, C51, G52)  - TPF 06:30 - 692.1k PPD 
P8105 (R0, C32, G35)  - TPF 08:29 - 685.8k PPD





I'm going to have to invest in some 1600MHz ECC RDRAM to help bring my numbers up!!!


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Read my answer in my previous post (filesystem), if this is the same that you are seeing it's definitely affecting your PPD as the bonus points are calculated from when you begin to download until your upload is complete. Unless it's something to do with your up/downlink speeds, then there isn't much you can do.


Thanks for the tip, Arvi. I did install my linux on a mechanical HDD with ext4 file system (dayum! that's a double whammy!).
I have, however, removed my FAH install and use Musky's script to reinstall everything. The FAH is run on a ramdisk, so this should eliminate the problem. I will check this out and report later.

Another problem arises. Whenever I fold with the turbo mode on, it will crash for some random time. There is no error message (if you know where to grab the log, please do let me know), so I am not sure where to start. This problem does not happen when running in stock speed. It's becoming quite annoying having to reboot and restart FAH all the time.







Any idea what I should check here?
Quote:


> Statistics update:
> 
> Finished the 8103 and working on an 8104...


Hmm... very nice stats you've got there, Scubadiva....


----------



## scubadiver59

Just need that last bit of "umph" to get over 1m PPD...

Currently running a P8104 (R0, C39, G60), TPF 5:03 @ 980.2k PPD ... hovering between 5:02-5:03

Took out two RAM boards and rearranged the memory to all the blue slots to get quad-channel goodness (gave up on the "recommended" SM memory configuration)

Dropped from 5:15 to 5:02 (lowest)

I know I sound like a broken record, but I think that I still need to get that 1600 ECC RDRAM to get over 1m PPD mark


----------



## Hukkel

And now it's in sight I know you won't stop untill you get there









We're on the sideline watching.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> It's around these lines where you would see long times if you were running EXT4:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 01:20:00:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Writing 96248288 bytes of core data to disk...
> 01:20:21:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Done: 96247776 -> 91525590 (compressed to 5.8 percent)
> 01:20:21:WU01:FS00:0xa5:  ... Done.
> 01:21:56:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Shutting down core
> 01:21:56:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
> 
> You're fine.


Well, it's worse than I thought...

(truncated sys reports)

Code:



Code:


12:45:16  ...Done.
13:30:04  - Shutting Down Core
13:30:04  - Finished Unit
13:35:24    Sending work to server
13:37:05    Results Successfully Sent

So, it's 45min between "Done" and "Shutting down the core, finishing, and Sending the Work". Not too efficient.









Another thing I notice is that it takes about seven minutes (13:53:40 - 14:00:49) to load balance ... is this normal or will this be affected as well by the EXT4 -> EXT3 change?

And it looks like two SSDs (for both rigs) are in my future as well.









But at least I'll get two 2TB HDDs back that I can put back into my SAN system









BTW, ended up with a 5:03 TPF and 939.2k PPD for that 8104 I just finished. Might have been lower had I switched out the RAM earler and not @ 60% completion. And it might have even been lower I guess with the EXT3 and an SSD!

Sigh...learn from your mistakes...


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Just need that last bit of "umph" to get over 1m PPD...
> 
> Currently running a P8104 (R0, C39, G60), TPF 5:03 @ 980.2k PPD ... hovering between 5:02-5:03
> 
> Took out two RAM boards and rearranged the memory to all the blue slots to get quad-channel goodness (gave up on the "recommended" SM memory configuration)
> 
> Dropped from 5:15 to 5:02 (lowest)
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record, but I think that I still need to get that 1600 ECC RDRAM to get over 1m PPD mark


So darn close!
Are you running 1333 CL9 now? Going up to 1600 CL10/CL11 will most likely put you over 1mil PPD on certain BA's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> So, it's 45min between "Done" and "Shutting down the core, finishing, and Sending the Work". Not too efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I notice is that it takes about seven minutes (13:53:40 - 14:00:49) to load balance ... is this normal or will this be affected as well by the EXT4 -> EXT3 change?
> 
> And it looks like two SSDs (for both rigs) are in my future as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least I'll get two 2TB HDDs back that I can put back into my SAN system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, ended up with a 5:03 TPF and 939.2k PPD for that 8104 I just finished. Might have been lower had I switched out the RAM earler and not @ 60% completion. And it might have even been lower I guess with the EXT3 and an SSD!
> 
> Sigh...learn from your mistakes...


I don't know if the file system affects the load balanced. HFM won't show any difference (in TPF/PPD/total credit) during processing but you will get more points upon completion and the log (and there fore HFM) will have a higher estimate.

If you end up going the SSD route, you would want to run EXT4 on those (TRIM command is for example not present with EXT3 afaik), and these issues with long waiting times is non-present with SSD,


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> So darn close!
> Are you running 1333 CL9 now? Going up to 1600 CL10/CL11 will most likely put you over 1mil PPD on certain BA's.


Yes, 1333 CL9 presently. Going to start sourcing 1600s this week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> I don't know if the file system affects the load balanced. HFM won't show any difference (in TPF/PPD/total credit) during processing but you will get more points upon completion and the log (and there fore HFM) will have a higher estimate.
> 
> If you end up going the SSD route, you would want to run EXT4 on those (TRIM command is for example not present with EXT3 afaik), and these issues with long waiting times is non-present with SSD,


Makes it easier on me to leave it at EXT4 then and let the system auto partition, etc!









Is it better to switch to v7 vice v6 when I switch to the SSD?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Is it better to switch to v7 vice v6 when I switch to the SSD?


I'd go with V7 anyways since it can start on another WU while it's uploading the finished WU. Less downtime in between.


----------



## scubadiver59

Just ordered two Samsung 840 Pro SSDs...they should be here on Wednesday.

I'm just not looking forward to installing some of the *[H]* utilities on the AMD box again...that was such a pain last time.


----------



## unexpectedly

Hey all,

multi-P fng reporting in.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I just took over the thread and will get things going here, but I have to figure a few things out before I start messing with this competition. Bare with me.


Bare? Like, as in no clothes??








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> We had just over 80 million from us 18 folders _alone_. That's just over a 1/5 of OCN's *entire* points for the month of August. With all the people who joined late I'm sure we can break a 1/4 this month


WOW!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> And I have prepared a bunch of heatsinks to be used in case any of those chips overheat again.


Is there a source for these? I'm the type to just add them when the build starts...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> My new 6176s are sold. I now have 4 used 6180s on sale. Let me know you're interested.










Aw dang, just bought 4 6174s today from fleabay.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Spotswood's tech tray, they're stackable. Far cheaper than getting a rack mount case.


must investigate...

I just got a PSU from the marketplace, now I need a 4p motherboard and 16x 2GB RAM. Anyone have parts I can has buy please?








Chris

EDIT: Any recommendations of RAM from this search?

EDIT 2: After reading here, I ended up buying out eBay of all the PNY XLR8 2GB CL8 - 1600 RAM for $297, 17 sticks averaging $17.47 each


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unexpectedly*
> 
> Is there a source for these? I'm the type to just add them when the build starts...


Fleabay is your best friend for this kind of stuff








Good luck with your new build and welcome to our Coremageddon club!


----------



## Hukkel

These motherboards are very sought after. Your best bet is to look on [H] forum for a used one or just buy a new one for $650.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Anyone have any special ceremonies, chants, prayers, or practices to thwart the bigadv ppd killer: the 8101 WU?

Well.. at least they're getting folded. That is the point right? It wouldn't exist unless a scientist wanted it to be done. After all, it's for science! Just wish those smart folks could implement a consistent point structure


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Anyone have any special ceremonies, chants, prayers, or practices to thwart the bigadv ppd killer: the 8101 WU?
> 
> Well.. at least they're getting folded. That is the point right? It wouldn't exist unless a scientist wanted it to be done. After all, it's for science! Just wish those smart folks could implement a consistent point structure


Just leave the machine alone. Let it fold for you. You can now go back to your store and sell more bikes to pay for your power bills, because they will not be the same anymore


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Just leave the machine alone. Let it fold for you. You can now go back to your store and sell more bikes to pay for your power bills, because they will not be the same anymore


The power consumption of the 4p is a drop-in-the-bucket compared to the AC keeping it cool


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> The power consumption of the 4p is a drop-in-the-bucket compared to the AC keeping it cool


I keep my house at 73F during the winter and 75F during the summer...no changes for me except for the increased draw of the two 4Ps and the occasional GPU machines folding.

But I have two more 4Ps that I need to finish building, so...


----------



## Hukkel

Well it might keep your room warmer in the winter








Running three 4P systems maxed out.


----------



## scubadiver59

Going to give everyone a break and stop my two 4P's tonight in preparation for replacing the two 2TB SATA III HDDs with two 128GB Samsung 840 Pro SSDs tomorrow--I want them ready to come down when I come home from work early tomorrow afternoon.

But once I get them in, and the software loaded tomorrow night, the kid gloves come off!!!









So derickwm, zodac, Kevdog....and you too, 47_Knucklehead...you have another day to savor your position...muahahaha!!!


----------



## DizZz

Does anyone know if my Asus Z9PE D8 WS board will fit on this bench? It doesn't say so explicitly but it's smaller than an sr-2 which is compatible so was just curious. I'm definitely going to get one if it is.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18286/cst-1383/LD_Cooling_Little_Devil_PC-V4_Bench_Table_-_Black.html


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Does anyone know if my Asus Z9PE D8 WS board will fit on this bench? It doesn't say so explicitly but it's smaller than an sr-2 which is compatible so was just curious. I'm definitely going to get one if it is.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18286/cst-1383/LD_Cooling_Little_Devil_PC-V4_Bench_Table_-_Black.html


Yes it will. It's SSI CEB, which is basically EATX with slightly different mounting holes.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Yes it will. It's SSI CEB, which is basically EATX with slightly different mounting holes.


Awesome thank you just bought it


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Awesome thank you just bought it


You might need some of those little plastic standoffs to use in the mounting holes that are in different spots. Maybe that tray has them drilled already. I doubt it, but maybe!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> You might need some of those little plastic standoffs to use in the mounting holes that are in different spots. Maybe that tray has them drilled already. I doubt it, but maybe!


Cool thanks! I suddenly have the urge to build one of these...



That's probably a 1.2m ppd rig


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Cool thanks! I suddenly have the urge to build one of these...
> That's probably a 1.2m ppd rig


OK, I'll ask... what is it?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unexpectedly*
> 
> OK, I'll ask... what is it?


Looks to be a couple E5s and 4 GTX somethings getting ready for a dip!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unexpectedly*
> 
> OK, I'll ask... what is it?


2 Intel Xeon E5 2690s and 4 AMD 7990s


----------



## ZDngrfld

I saw the third PCI-e power after I posted that and wondered... That's scary!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I saw the third PCI-e power after I posted that and wondered... That's scary!


Yeah it's absolutely crazy. And custom blocks for the gpu's as well.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Wish it had EK full cover blocks... It would look so much cleaner


----------



## Hukkel

Yeah ekwb has blocks for all hd7990 versions now.

I bet that thing eats up a lot of energy. One would need a montster psu and max it out.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Wish it had EK full cover blocks... It would look so much cleaner


Picky, picky, picky...


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> *amang, scuba and Chooo, do have any power readings for your rigs? I'd love some comparison with my old 6190BE's.*


Alrighty, the power meter is plugged in. When idling, this rig pulls around 460watts. When it's crunching, the watt-meter varies from 975 to 1002 watts (this is, of course, with the turbo 3.2Ghz ON). What's your wattage reading like, Arvi?


----------



## arvidab

Thanks for the numbers!
When i was running 3.12GHz I was around 1100-1150W, with 3GHz I'm running at around 950W. Stock, they are around 550W. Idle range from 300W to 500W I think.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Thanks for the numbers!
> When i was running 3.12GHz I was around 1100-1150W, with 3GHz I'm running at around 950W. Stock, they are around 550W. Idle range from 300W to 500W I think.


This for 61xx or 62xx chips?


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> 2 Intel Xeon E5 2690s and 4 AMD 7990s


FFSOMGBBQ!!!11!! *Those* are graphics cards?! This is more excessive than my "I did something dumb" build. Dedicated 30A circuit, here you come...


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Thanks for the numbers!
> When i was running 3.12GHz I was around 1100-1150W, with 3GHz I'm running at around 950W. Stock, they are around 550W. Idle range from 300W to 500W I think.
> 
> 
> 
> This for 61xx or 62xx chips?
Click to expand...

6100.


----------



## scubadiver59

Okay, just installed Ubuntu v12.04 and [email protected] v7 on my ssd's; however, when I down load a WU on the 4650 4P, I get a core_a4 and not a core_a5---WHY?

If I'm right, TheKraken only takes advantage of core_a5 and not core_a4...unless there's another wrapper in v7 I don't know about.

It's getting late and I'm thinking of calling it a night but unless someone can come up with a fix, I'm going to re-install everything and go back to v6 of [email protected] since I know it works and downloads core_a5's that TheKraken can handle.

Cheers!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Okay, just installed Ubuntu v12.04 and [email protected] v7 on my ssd's; however, when I down load a WU on the 4650 4P, I get a core_a4 and not a core_a5---WHY?
> 
> If I'm right, TheKraken only takes advantage of core_a5 and not core_a4...unless there's another wrapper in v7 I don't know about.
> 
> It's getting late and I'm thinking of calling it a night but unless someone can come up with a fix, I'm going to re-install everything and go back to v6 of [email protected] since I know it works and downloads core_a5's that TheKraken can handle.
> 
> Cheers!


Thekraken will wrap any core it can find in your fahclient directory. If you don't have your config setup properly you'll get A4s. You have

Code:



Code:


<cpus v='64'/>, <client-type v='bigbeta'/>, <max-packet-size v='big'/>

in your config.xml?

edit: I should probably not typo the config settings...


----------



## scubadiver59

*This is what I had...*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


<config>

  <!-- Folding Core -->
  <checkpoint v='3'/>

  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
  <client-type v='bigadv'/>
  <extra-core-args v='-forceasm'/>

  <!-- HTTP Server -->
  <allow v='127.0.0.1 192.168.1.x-192.168.1.x'/>   ** ignore this...i know how to set this **

  <!-- Network -->
  <proxy v=':8080'/>

  <!-- Slot Control -->
  <pause-on-start v='true'/>

  <!-- User Information -->
  <team v='37726'/>
  <user v='Scubadiver59'/>

  <!-- Folding Slots -->
  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/><config>

</config>





*So this is what I should have?*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


<config>
 <cpus v='64'/>
  <client-type v='bigbeta'/>
  <max-packet-size v='big'/>

  <!-- Folding Core -->
  <checkpoint v='3'/>

  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
  <extra-core-args v='-forceasm'/>

  <!-- HTTP Server -->
  <allow v='127.0.0.1 192.168.1.x-192.168.1.x'/>   ** ignore this...i know how to set this **

  <!-- Network -->
  <proxy v=':8080'/>

  <!-- Slot Control -->
  <pause-on-start v='true'/>

  <!-- User Information -->
  <team v='37726'/>
  <user v='Scubadiver59'/>

  <!-- Folding Slots -->
  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
</config>





Code:



Code:


Shouldn't the   <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>  read "SMP" vice "CPU"?

And is the   <extra-core-args v='-forceasm'/>  still valid?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Ahh. You're using 7.3.6? If you are make sure you have the power v='full' as well. They changed the config.xml stuff around and it bugs me. I hate that version. I use 7.2.9. Basically you can use your existing config and add the max-packet-size and the power settings. You HAVE to have max-packet-size v='big' for bigadv to work.

edit: sorry, skipped over your other questions

You can use forceasm, the client will skip it if it doesn't need it. On the slot one, I'm not sure if using CPU will cause it to run as unicore or not. You should be able to switch it to SMP. In a worst case scenario the client will fail to start if ever there's something wrong with your config.xml.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Here's my config for my rig missing a 2670.

Code:



Code:


<config>
  <!-- FahCore Control -->
  <checkpoint v='3'/>

  <!-- Network -->
  <proxy v=':8080'/>

  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
  <command-allow v='127.0.0.1 192.168.1.0/24'/>
  <command-allow-no-pass v='127.0.0.1 192.168.1.0/24'/>

  <!-- User Information -->
  <passkey v='derp'/>
  <team v='37726'/>
  <user v='ZDngrfld'/>

  <!-- Folding Slots -->
  <slot id='0' type='SMP'>
    <cpus v='16'/>
    <client-type v='bigbeta'/>
    <max-packet-size v='big'/>
    <next-unit-percentage v='98'/>
  </slot>
</config>


----------



## scubadiver59

getting 7.3.6 to run right is a pain...more intricate than v6 with the options and placement.

This is what I ended up with for now. Commented out the cpus = 64 for now.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


<config>
  <!-- Folding Core -->
  <checkpoint v='3'/>

  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
  <client-type v='bigbeta'/>
  <!--   <cpus v='64'/>  -->
  <extra-core-args v='-forceasm'/>
  <max-packet-size v='big'/>
  <power v='full'/>

  <!-- HTTP Server -->
  <allow v='127.0.0.1 192.168.1.x-192.168.1.x'/>

  <!-- Network -->
  <proxy v=':8080'/>

  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
  <password v='****************'/>

  <!-- Slot Control -->
  <pause-on-start v='true'/>

  <!-- User Information -->
  <team v='37726'/>
  <user v='Scubadiver59'/>

  <!-- Folding Slots -->
  <slot id='0' type='SMP'/>
</config>





but the system still does this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


07:24:55:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
07:24:55:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
07:24:55:</config>





And I've never seen this machine put out an 18min TPF ... this is FUBAR


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> getting 7.3.6 to run right is a pain...more intricate than v6 with the options and placement.
> 
> This is what I ended up with for now. Commented out the cpus = 64 for now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <config>
> <!-- Folding Core -->
> <checkpoint v='3'/>
> 
> <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
> <client-type v='bigbeta'/>
> <!--   <cpus v='64'/>  -->
> <extra-core-args v='-forceasm'/>
> <max-packet-size v='big'/>
> <power v='full'/>
> 
> <!-- HTTP Server -->
> <allow v='127.0.0.1 192.168.1.x-192.168.1.x'/>
> 
> <!-- Network -->
> <proxy v=':8080'/>
> 
> <!-- Remote Command Server -->
> <password v='****************'/>
> 
> <!-- Slot Control -->
> <pause-on-start v='true'/>
> 
> <!-- User Information -->
> <team v='37726'/>
> <user v='Scubadiver59'/>
> 
> <!-- Folding Slots -->
> <slot id='0' type='SMP'/>
> </config>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the system still does this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 07:24:55:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
> 07:24:55:  <slot id='0' type='CPU'/>
> 07:24:55:</config>


Maybe the smp value was depreciated... I refuse to run 7.3.6 on anything. You could always remove 7.3.6 and try 7.2.9


----------



## arvidab

Ain't nothing wrong wrong with 7.3.6, well...

Anyway here is my config for my 4P, with 7.3.6:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


<config>
  <!-- Folding Core -->
  <checkpoint v='3'/>

  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
  <power v='full'/>

  <!-- HTTP Server -->
  <allow v='ip'/>

  <!-- Logging -->
  <verbosity v='5'/>

  <!-- Network -->
  <proxy v=':8080'/>

  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
  <command-allow-no-pass v='ip'/>

  <!-- User Information -->
  <passkey v='passkey'/>
  <team v='37726'/>
  <user v='arvidab'/>

  <!-- Folding Slots -->
  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
    <client-type v='bigbeta'/>
    <cpus v='48'/>
    <max-packet-size v='big'/>
    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
  </slot>
</config>





I think your problem, scuba, is that you haven't put the options inside the folding slot such as:

Code:



Code:


<slot id='0' type='CPU'>
    <client-type v='bigbeta'/>
    <cpus v='48'/>
    <max-packet-size v='big'/>
    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
  </slot>

Yea, just noticed that _SMP_ seems to have been replaced by _CPU_.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Ain't nothing wrong wrong with 7.3.6, well...
> 
> Anyway here is my config for my 4P, with 7.3.6:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <config>
> <!-- Folding Core -->
> <checkpoint v='3'/>
> 
> <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
> <power v='full'/>
> 
> <!-- HTTP Server -->
> <allow v='ip'/>
> 
> <!-- Logging -->
> <verbosity v='5'/>
> 
> <!-- Network -->
> <proxy v=':8080'/>
> 
> <!-- Remote Command Server -->
> <command-allow-no-pass v='ip'/>
> 
> <!-- User Information -->
> <passkey v='passkey'/>
> <team v='37726'/>
> <user v='arvidab'/>
> 
> <!-- Folding Slots -->
> <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
> <client-type v='bigbeta'/>
> <cpus v='48'/>
> <max-packet-size v='big'/>
> <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
> </slot>
> </config>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your problem, scuba, is that you haven't put the options inside the folding slot such as:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
> <client-type v='bigbeta'/>
> <cpus v='48'/>
> <max-packet-size v='big'/>
> <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
> </slot>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, just noticed that _SMP_ seems to have been replaced by _CPU_.


I'm trying it again, but things don't look promising...I have a 9+ minute 8104 when I should be down to ~5 minutes.

Other things I notice is this:
1. TheKraken loads, I'm watching it via "top", but it doesn't give me the "warm fuzzy" I got w/v6 since I don't see a message telling me that it's running and that there are no guarantees it will work (the obligatory launch/wrap message)
2. Though TheKraken is running, it doesn't load balance as soon as it did back with v6. This could explain why I have ~9 min TPFs, but it is costing time. I will go back up stairs later and see if it really launches.
3. I didn't put in my passkey since I'm troubleshooting...hopefully this doesn't have any affect on anything besides the ending bonus.

EDIT:

I can always pause for a few seconds before the end and pop the passkey in, or pop it in for the next fold...right?

And things are looking up. FAHControl is now reporting a 1,196,206 PPD @ 4:28 TPF. HFM is reporting a 795k PPD @ 5:54 TPF. Interesting discrepancy but acceptable.

Maybe I was jumping the gun?









EDIT to the EDIT:

What the heck!? Now FAHControl is reporting 725k PPD @ 6:27 TPF ??!!









EDIT to the EDITS:

Maybe I should find something constructive to do, like finish loading and overclocking my 6176 since putting in the new SSD, and quit letting FAHControl mess with my mind: the TPFs are fluctuating between 4:20 (1.25m PPD) and 6:26 (720k PPD). HFM is the only thing that is steady...the TPFs have been heading south from 5:10...now at 5:09 @ 973.1k PPD.

Yeah, I'll go play with my 6176 for a while...


----------



## arvidab

Yea, never look at FAHControl for accurate TPF/PPD, unless you look directly at the log file.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I use the terminal for my v7 setup. Fahcontrol seemed to be the root of my problems with erratic tpf.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

*DELETE DOUBLE POST*


----------



## arvidab

Yea, I don't start any of my FAHClients through FAHControl, it's only a mean to control them and a handy way of looking at the logs.


----------



## scubadiver59

I only put the "pause-on-start" in there just to keep an eye on things...I'll delete that later; but yes, I always run from the CLI and not via service, etc. I don't want it running unless I start it.

Here's what I mean by FAHControl's reporting:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



A good reading...4:18 @ 1m+


A bad reading...6:28





HFM is still stuck at 5:09...still kind of high, but I'm only at 21% so there's room for improvement.

On to the 6176 so i can complain some more....


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Tjays exactly what Fahcontrol was doing on my system. Dont pay attention to it. Just watch the log/hfm for accurate tpf times. Works


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Damn phone. Double post again!


----------



## scubadiver59

love your double posts, choo!









Another question about v7...is this normal?

Code:



Code:


12:56:21:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
[B]Reading file ./work/00/wudata_01.tpr, VERSION 4.5.5-dev-20120903-d64b9e3 (single precision)
Reading file ./work/00/wudata_01.tpr, VERSION 4.5.5-dev-20120903-d64b9e3 (single precision)
[/B]

Or this?


----------



## scubadiver59

And another thing...why don't I see the "load balancing" any more? That's when my times should drop down to normal but I don't see it on either of the two machines.

Does anyone using v7.3.x see it?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Sorry 'bout my phone and its double posting tendencies.

I've never seen thekraken have any load balance notifications running v7.3.6 I just run the top command to verify that thekraken is running not FAHCorewrapper.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> love your double posts, choo!


You too.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Another question about v7...is this normal?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 12:56:21:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
> [B]Reading file ./work/00/wudata_01.tpr, VERSION 4.5.5-dev-20120903-d64b9e3 (single precision)
> Reading file ./work/00/wudata_01.tpr, VERSION 4.5.5-dev-20120903-d64b9e3 (single precision)
> [/B]
> 
> Or this?


Both those are normal, the first one I think is simply telling you that it reads the WU-data and the HFM is just how it is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> And another thing...why don't I see the "load balancing" any more? That's when my times should drop down to normal but I don't see it on either of the two machines.
> 
> Does anyone using v7.3.x see it?


No it's not shown in v7 logs, why I don't know.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> love your double posts, choo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question about v7...is this normal?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 12:56:21:WU00:FS00:0xa5:Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
> [B]Reading file ./work/00/wudata_01.tpr, VERSION 4.5.5-dev-20120903-d64b9e3 (single precision)
> Reading file ./work/00/wudata_01.tpr, VERSION 4.5.5-dev-20120903-d64b9e3 (single precision)
> [/B]
> 
> Or this?


The unicore thing is normal for 7.3.6. Another reason I use 7.2.9









I'm not seeing that reading file thing. Maybe that's from you having it paused before starting?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> And another thing...why don't I see the "load balancing" any more? That's when my times should drop down to normal but I don't see it on either of the two machines.
> Does anyone using v7.3.x see it?


I don't see that in my logs either. Maybe verbosity of 9 needs to be added to the config? Or maybe they just don't log it anymore?


----------



## scubadiver59

Thanks to all for the answers...!!!







and +rep all around (choo, z, arvi)


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Or this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unicore thing is normal for 7.3.6. Another reason I use 7.2.9
Click to expand...

So it shows SMP and whatnot in v7.2.9? Interesting, can't remember I saw that when I ran it, was like 4 weeks ago though, so my memory is a bit vague...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> And another thing...why don't I see the "load balancing" any more? That's when my times should drop down to normal but I don't see it on either of the two machines.
> Does anyone using v7.3.x see it?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see that in my logs either. Maybe verbosity of 9 needs to be added to the config? Or maybe they just don't log it anymore?
Click to expand...

I have mine set at 5 (which is max in v7) and I also do not see it.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> So it shows SMP and whatnot in v7.2.9? Interesting, can't remember I saw that when I ran it, was like 4 weeks ago though, so my memory is a bit vague...
> I have mine set at 5 (which is max in v7) and I also do not see it.


I know, it's weird right? Click my stats to see. Not sure what they changed between the two versions to make HFM mad.

Huh. Wonder why they removed it from the logs. I thought that was the point of a log. To see what's happening! Oh well


----------



## scubadiver59

My numbers are finally down where they should be...or close to it:

4650's: 5:04 TPF for 991.2 PPD
6176's: 8:32 TPF for 674.2 PPD

I see a failure on the 6176, but I moved the ocng-cu up to 240...I may have to back it down to 239 or 238 again (I forget which one I had it at). Not including passkey right now on either one until things settle in with v7, but I will enable it once they both fold for a day or two w/o errors.

Is interesting about the logs, load balancing, etc. TheKraken is running, at the "top" of each processes list, but you never see it in the log.

Oh well...


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> My numbers are finally down where they should be...or close to it:
> 
> 4650's: 5:04 TPF for 991.2 PPD
> 6176's: 8:32 TPF for 674.2 PPD
> 
> I see a failure on the 6176, but I moved the ocng-cu up to 240...I may have to back it down to 239 or 238 again (I forget which one I had it at). Not including passkey right now on either one until things settle in with v7, but I will enable it once they both fold for a day or two w/o errors.
> 
> Is interesting about the logs, load balancing, etc. TheKraken is running, at the "top" of each processes list, but you never see it in the log.
> 
> Oh well...


Remember that different WU's (within the same project) can have slightly different TPF's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> So it shows SMP and whatnot in v7.2.9? Interesting, can't remember I saw that when I ran it, was like 4 weeks ago though, so my memory is a bit vague...
> I have mine set at 5 (which is max in v7) and I also do not see it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it's weird right? Click my stats to see. Not sure what they changed between the two versions to make HFM mad.
> 
> Huh. Wonder why they removed it from the logs. I thought that was the point of a log. To see what's happening! Oh well
Click to expand...

I actually clicked your stat link before, but it just shows a blank page.

Oh well...


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> I actually clicked your stat link before, but it just shows a blank page.
> 
> Oh well...


Really? What browser? I've been messing around with it and it's not just the HFM stats now. I just tried it in IE and saw it said only secure content will be shown and ends up displaying a blank page. Fixed that. It works fine in Firefox. Looks like it's working in Chrome as well.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Really? What browser? I've been messing around with it and it's not just the HFM stats now. I just tried it in IE and saw it said only secure content will be shown and ends up displaying a blank page. Fixed that. It works fine in Firefox. Looks like it's working in Chrome as well.


Works for me


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> I actually clicked your stat link before, but it just shows a blank page.
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What browser? I've been messing around with it and it's not just the HFM stats now. I just tried it in IE and saw it said only secure content will be shown and ends up displaying a blank page. Fixed that. It works fine in Firefox. Looks like it's working in Chrome as well.
Click to expand...

Works now, using Firefox Aurora 23.


----------



## anubis1127

Hi guys, what flags should I run for bigadv? -bigbeta?


----------



## scubadiver59

Here's a question for the collective: why is HFM now reporting different PPDs and credits for the same WU completion?



As you can see, HFM is reporting three different values for both the PPD and credits (see red boxes). Before, HFM would duplicate values for a given WU, but all the values were the same (see green box).

This never happened under FAHClient v6...but now happens under v7 (you can tell by the "path" column differences).

Anyone have an answer?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hi guys, what flags should I run for bigadv? -bigbeta?


client-type -bigbeta
max-packet-size -big


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> client-type -bigbeta
> max-packet-size -big


Thanks! That was what I needed. I should have updated my post. I checked ZDngrfld's HFM log, and found he was running max-packet-size -big, so I added that. Picked up a 8105 after that. I'll still +rep you for being correct though


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Thanks! That was what I needed. I should have updated my post. I checked ZDngrfld's HFM log, and found he was running max-packet-size -big, so I added that. Picked up a 8105 after that. I'll still +rep you for being correct though


Thank you good sir! Congrad's on picking up a 8105! I've been getting a string of them today!

*On my way to a ~1.1 Million Point day!







*


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Thank you good sir! Congrad's on picking up a 8105! I've been getting a string of them today!
> 
> *On my way to a ~1.1 Million Point day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks, and congrats! That's a good day.

I installed thekraken after I got the A5 going, so now I just have to leave it for a bit.


----------



## ZDngrfld

What are you running bigadv on, Anubis?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> What are you running bigadv on, Anubis?


A couple e5s with a z9pe-d8 ws. I may hit you up for tips on the z9 board as I know you have one too.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> A couple e5s with a z9pe-d8 ws. I may hit you up for tips on the z9 board as I know you have one too.


Nice


----------



## scubadiver59

Houston, we have a problem...

I'm being robbed since switching to v7...can anyone explain the disparity between ExtremeOC and my HFM.NET Work History??










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Unless [email protected] is having SERIOUS issues, something related to v7 & 12.04 is going on.

And if it doesn't improve overnight, I'm going back to v6 tomorrow night.

Any constructive comments are welcome...thanks!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Houston, we have a problem...
> 
> I'm being robbed since switching to v7...can anyone explain the disparity between ExtremeOC and my HFM.NET Work History??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless [email protected] is having SERIOUS issues, something related to v7 & 12.04 is going on.
> 
> And if it doesn't improve overnight, I'm going back to v6 tomorrow night.
> 
> Any constructive comments are welcome...thanks!


It looks to me like you are not getting the bonus points for the WUs, I would double check your passkey / config.xml for any errors.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Houston, we have a problem...
> 
> I'm being robbed since switching to v7...can anyone explain the disparity between ExtremeOC and my HFM.NET Work History??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless [email protected] is having SERIOUS issues, something related to v7 & 12.04 is going on.
> 
> And if it doesn't improve overnight, I'm going back to v6 tomorrow night.
> 
> Any constructive comments are welcome...thanks!


Didn't you say you were folding some WUs without a passkey earlier? That would be why you're not getting what you're supposed to


----------



## scubadiver59

Sigh...















































































We need a new emoticon to show a self-inflicted gunshot to the head for sheet stupidity, or one that shows one emoticon kicking the other emoticon in the arse, or one that shows the emoticon burying his head in a VERY deep hole.

Sigh...









I stand corrected, chagrined, embarrassed, etc.

But I REALLY didn't think the bonus counted for THAT much!!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need a new emoticon to show a self-inflicted gunshot to the head for sheet stupidity, or one that shows one emoticon kicking the other emoticon in the arse, or one that shows the emoticon burying his head in a VERY deep hole.
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected, chagrined, embarrassed, etc.
> 
> *But I REALLY didn't think the bonus counted for THAT much!!*


Now you know at least...

scuba ->







<- scuba


----------



## Hukkel

Maybe then can rename that emoticon for you









:scuba: =


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Maybe then can rename that emoticon for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :scuba: =


Forgot that that one was there...but if they want to name it after me? Go for it...my 15 minutes of shame/fame!


----------



## scubadiver59

And I didn't know that the bonus was so much...something like 200%???


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> And I didn't know that the bonus was so much...something like 200%???


Even more. The base credit is like ~20,000 I believe and you get 200k+ with the bonus. So over 1000%


----------



## scubadiver59

That would probably explain why I had three entries for each of my WUs with varying PPD numbers...all 'cause of a little thing like a passkey!









What's the world coming to???


----------



## scubadiver59

So I have this assassin sneaking up behind me, taking advantage of me while I was down for the SSD swap outs and testing.

Talk about taking advantage of the handicapped!!!!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> So I have this assassin sneaking up behind me, taking advantage of me while I was down for the SSD swap outs and testing.
> 
> Talk about taking advantage of the handicapped!!!!


2.2 years! Ha by then you'll have 10 4p systems and 8mil + PPD.


----------



## scubadiver59

Can someone enlighten me on why I'm getting these "WARNING: Command server access denied" error messages on my AMD 6176?

I'm running v7 on Ubuntu 12.04LTS



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is my 6176 log file...complete with errors


This is my 4650 log file...notice the lack of error messages?!




Both config.xml files are identical except for the thread/core count.


----------



## LemonSlice

Time to have my category changed, doubled up on my servers and rocking a pair of 4P systems now with 64 cores







. Just gotta iron out the kinks because I've been so busy that I've had craptastic PPD and haven't had time to do much about it.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*
> 
> Time to have my category changed, doubled up on my servers and rocking a pair of 4P systems now with 64 cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just gotta iron out the kinks because I've been so busy that I've had craptastic PPD and haven't had time to do much about it.










Very nice.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Can someone enlighten me on why I'm getting these "WARNING: Command server access denied" error messages on my AMD 6176?
> 
> I'm running v7 on Ubuntu 12.04LTS
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 6176 log file...complete with errors
> 
> 
> This is my 4650 log file...notice the lack of error messages?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both config.xml files are identical except for the thread/core count.


Do you have a password set for the 'Remote Access Server'?

Look at me, double postin like a baws


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Ummmm.... What's wrong with this picture?



Arvidab : Get AC and more rigs back online!
Scuba : Passkeys! Fans! More 4ps!
Amang : Why aren't our stats closer?
ZDngerfld : ... ran out of clever things to say... KEEP FOLDING!

I should be clawing against you guys to try and stay in the top 5! What happened?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Ummmm.... What's wrong with this picture?
> 
> Arvidab : Get AC and more rigs back online!
> Scuba : Passkeys! Fans! More 4ps!
> Amang : Why aren't our stats closer?
> ZDngerfld : ... ran out of clever things to say... KEEP FOLDING!
> 
> I should be clawing against you guys to try and stay in the top 5! What happened?


I went down for 2+ days for HDD->SSD swapout, OC changes, and testing to verify solidity of v7 & Ubuntu 12.04LTS.

I restarted everything yesterday so I'm back to normal.

And thinking about it, I may turn on a few of my dual-GPU systems, install Oracle VB, and the fold them for the rest of the week just to put you back in your place.

Will that make you happy?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I went down for 2+ days for HDD->SSD swapout, OC changes, and testing to verify solidity of v7 & Ubuntu 12.04LTS.
> 
> I restarted everything yesterday so I'm back to normal.
> 
> And thinking about it, I may turn on a few of my dual-GPU systems, install Oracle VB, and the fold them for the rest of the week just to put you back in your place.
> 
> *Will that make you happy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes. Yes it would!


----------



## anubis1127

I tried OC'ing my RAM in the Z9 to the XMP profile settings (1866 9-10-9-28) and failed 3x WUs, even after I un-did the slight BCLK OC I had in place. Back down to 1600 on the RAM for now, so far I'm 62% done with a 8101. I'm just going to leave the RAM, and BCLK alone for now until I get a new kit, these WUs take too long to get 20-30% done and then fail.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I tried OC'ing my RAM in the Z9 to the XMP profile settings (1866 9-10-9-28) and failed 3x WUs, even after I un-did the slight BCLK OC I had in place. Back down to 1600 on the RAM for now, so far I'm 62% done with a 8101. I'm just going to leave the RAM, and BCLK alone for now until I get a new kit, these WUs take too long to get 20-30% done and then fail.


I never had any luck overclocking my ram with the Z9. I had the Samsung 30nm memory that's in my Z9 at ~2200MHz when it was in my Asrock board and a 2500k. I can't get it over 1600MHz in the Z9


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I never had any luck overclocking my ram with the Z9. I had the Samsung 30nm memory that's in my Z9 at ~2200MHz when it was in my Asrock board and a 2500k. I can't get it over 1600MHz in the Z9


Ah, gotcha, I'll just leave it at 1600Mhz then. Maybe this weekend I'll try upping the BCLK again, but for now I'm just going to let it fold.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Ah, gotcha, I'll just leave it at 1600Mhz then. Maybe this weekend I'll try upping the BCLK again, but for now I'm just going to let it fold.


What's a reasonable BCLK to set on the Z9? 104? Or does it depend on the chips


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What's a reasonable BCLK to set on the Z9? 104? Or does it depend on the chips


I've heard 103-107. Donkey ran these chips at 104 on his Z9, so that's probably what I'll settle on. I had a single e5 2687 ES chip that would do 107 in a x79 board, but I didn't have a working z9 board when I had that chip, and it was just one. I assume having two of them limits the BCLK OCing somewhat.


----------



## ZDngrfld

My E5-2650s will only go to 104.


----------



## scubadiver59

Finally lost that stalker, oojoofooohc!











Good riddance!!!









But I see that I have cadoz in my sights now!!!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Finally lost that stalker, oojoofooohc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good riddance!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I see that I have cadoz in my sights now!!!


BOOOO HISSSS! Haha. Trying to figure out :
A) get my windows laptop to freaking talk to my Bigadv rig... I NEED HFM Screenshots to join your club! (hfm won't recognize the v7 client. I am terrible at linux, and unfortunately even worse at networking...)
B) overclock these chips. 3.2 isn't enough.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> BOOOO HISSSS! Haha. Trying to figure out :
> A) get my windows laptop to freaking talk to my Bigadv rig... I NEED HFM Screenshots to join your club! (hfm won't recognize the v7 client. I am terrible at linux, and unfortunately even worse at networking...)
> B) overclock these chips. 3.2 isn't enough.


I can try to help with A). What have you tried thus far? You need to set the remote allowed IP range in the config on your bigadv rig, then set a remote password, restart your client. On the Laptop you should just have to add the IP and password in. Let me know if you've tried that, or it helps.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> BOOOO HISSSS! Haha. Trying to figure out :
> A) get my windows laptop to freaking talk to my Bigadv rig... I NEED HFM Screenshots to join your club! (hfm won't recognize the v7 client. I am terrible at linux, and unfortunately even worse at networking...)
> B) *overclock these chips. 3.2 isn't enough*.
> 
> 
> 
> I can try to help with A). What have you tried thus far? You need to set the remote allowed IP range in the config on your bigadv rig, then set a remote password, restart your client. On the Laptop you should just have to add the IP and password in. Let me know if you've tried that, or it helps.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure that you even have to do this with v7, but I shared out my fahv7/v7 directories...like I did with v6. I don' t think you have to, but I did it anyway.

Other than that, just set your passwords and IP ranges...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


<config>
  <!-- Folding Core -->
  <checkpoint v='3'/>

  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
  <power v='full'/>

  <!-- Slot Control -->
  <!--   <pause-on-start v='true'/>  -->

  <!-- HTTP Server -->
  <allow v='127.0.0.1 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.254'/>    <!--  or 192.168.1.0/24  -->
  <password v='******'/>

  <!-- Logging -->
  <verbosity v='5'/>

  <!-- Network -->
  <proxy v=':8080'/>

  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
  <command-allow-no-pass v='127.0.0.1'/>

  <!-- User Information -->
  <passkey v='**********'/>
  <team v='37726'/>
  <user v='Scubadiver59'/>

  <!-- Folding Slots -->
  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
    <client-type v='bigbeta'/>
    <cpus v='48'/>
    <max-packet-size v='big'/>
    <next-unit-percentage v='99'/>
  </slot>
</config>





Can't remember what your base freq is on your chips, but I can only push my 6176's from 2.3 to 2.7 (238 using ocng-cu). If I go any higher, I get too many errors. No "ht retries", HFM just reports failures.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I'm not sure that you even have to do this with v7, but I shared out my fahv7/v7 directories...*like I did with v6. I don' t think you have to, but I did it anyway.*
> 
> Other than that, just set your passwords and IP ranges...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <config>
> <!-- Folding Core -->
> <checkpoint v='3'/>
> 
> <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
> <power v='full'/>
> 
> <!-- Slot Control -->
> <!--   <pause-on-start v='true'/>  -->
> 
> <!-- HTTP Server -->
> <allow v='127.0.0.1 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.254'/>    <!--  or 192.168.1.0/24  -->
> <password v='******'/>
> 
> <!-- Logging -->
> <verbosity v='5'/>
> 
> <!-- Network -->
> <proxy v=':8080'/>
> 
> <!-- Remote Command Server -->
> <command-allow-no-pass v='127.0.0.1'/>
> 
> <!-- User Information -->
> <passkey v='**********'/>
> <team v='37726'/>
> <user v='Scubadiver59'/>
> 
> <!-- Folding Slots -->
> <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
> <client-type v='bigbeta'/>
> <cpus v='48'/>
> <max-packet-size v='big'/>
> <next-unit-percentage v='99'/>
> </slot>
> </config>


You don't have to.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I can try to help with A). What have you tried thus far? You need to set the remote allowed IP range in the config on your bigadv rig, then set a remote password, restart your client. On the Laptop you should just have to add the IP and password in. Let me know if you've tried that, or it helps.


Figured it out. Had my IP ranged listed in the format (192.168.1.0-192.168.1.149) but saw a recommendation on [H] to just do 192.168.1.0/24. Fixed everything.









Oh and re-starting the client after making changes also helps.









Tear has gotten *one* of these 6386 SE ES chips up to 4Ghz... Not sure how 4 would play together that fast... but i'm going to lurk a bit and see if I can get more info.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Figured it out. Had my IP ranged listed in the format (192.168.1.0-192.168.1.149) but saw a recommendation on [H] to just do 192.168.1.0/24. Fixed everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and re-starting the client after making changes also helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tear has gotten *one* of these 6386 SE ES chips up to 4Ghz... Not sure how 4 would play together that fast... but i'm going to lurk a bit and see if I can get more info.


Glad you got it sorted.







Now you can show off your 4P to the world!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Glad you got it sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can show off your 4P to the world!


Sorta. can't figure out how to get the nice linky like you guys have in your sig... I have HFM set to make a website to my dropbox account, but the 'shared link' just comes up with a download page, not the actual summary.html.

Can't remember where I saw a tutorial on how to get it all setup.


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Tear has gotten *one* of these 6386 SE ES chips up to 4Ghz... Not sure how 4 would play together that fast... but i'm going to lurk a bit and see if I can get more info.


4Ghz for AD chips?? I thought the overclocking BIOS was supposed to be used for MC chips only.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Sorta. can't figure out how to get the nice linky like you guys have in your sig... I have HFM set to make a website to my dropbox account, but the 'shared link' just comes up with a download page, not the actual summary.html.
> 
> Can't remember where I saw a tutorial on how to get it all setup.


Hrm, I'm not using dropbox right now, but I have in the past. I could reconfigure my hfm real quick and make some screenies.

[edit]

Here you go:

Assuming you have dropbox installed, and a public folder already, go ahead and create a 'folding' sub folder.

Then Edit->Pref in HFM:



Set your local path to the dropbox folding dir, you can either copy the whole log, or just the HTML, I just do the HTML.

Then go to your dropbox folder:



Right click, copy public link on 'summary.html', then past it in your browser. That should be your public HFM link, then you can just add it to your sig, or whatever.

Easy-peasy.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hrm, I'm not using dropbox right now, but I have in the past. I could reconfigure my hfm real quick and make some screenies.
> 
> [edit]
> Here you go:
> 
> Assuming you have dropbox installed, and a public folder already, go ahead and create a 'folding' sub folder.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Then Edit->Pref in HFM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set your local path to the dropbox folding dir, you can either copy the whole log, or just the HTML, I just do the HTML.
> 
> Then go to your dropbox folder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right click, copy public link on 'summary.html', then past it in your browser. That should be your public HFM link, then you can just add it to your sig, or whatever.
> 
> 
> Easy-peasy.


Twas the public folder that was holding me back. none of my other folders had the 'copy public link'

+rep

EDIT : you're an editor... can't rep... soooo High-Five!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Twas the public folder that was holding me back. none of my other folders had the 'copy public link'
> 
> +rep
> 
> EDIT : you're an editor... can't rep... soooo High-Five!


LOL.

Speaking of High-Fives, if you guys ever want a fun experiment, try walking up to random woman you don't know and do attempt a high-five. For some reason they cannot resist the urge to give you one, they will often give you strange looks, but they will not refuse the high-five.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> 4Ghz for AD chips?? I thought the overclocking BIOS was supposed to be used for MC chips only.


I guess our ES chips can do some magic things....

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1726340&highlight=6386&page=2

Read some of Tear's comments (he's a strange guy. posts very sparse posts, rather vague of descriptions. You have to extrapolate a bit to understand what he's trying to convey.)

EDIT : he did that on a 6380 ES chip. *not* one of our 6386SE ES chips. I'm going water soon hopefully, then i'll try my hand at getting em up to speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Speaking of High-Fives, if you guys ever want a fun experiment, try walking up to random woman you don't know and do attempt a high-five. For some reason they cannot resist the urge to give you one, they will often give you strange looks, but they will not refuse the high-five.


My favorite pass-time.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> My favorite pass-time.


My *SECOND* favorite pass time... _wink wink. nudge nudge._


----------



## Hukkel

@CFJ; 4 GHZ?????









A little teaser for you guys, no ES though.


----------



## DizZz

Would someone mind reading over this and see if they are able to help? I've scoured all over and cannot find a solution. Thanks!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398904/fahcore-interrupted-please-help


----------



## scubadiver59

Talk about a let down...never thought that the "R" factor would have SUCH an affect on the folding numbers!!









P8101 (R0, C9, G233) - TPF 8:59 - 627.3k PPD (best PPD on E5-4650)

*P8101 (R12, C3, G278) - TPF 9:18 - 389.9k PPD* (currently folding on E5-4650)


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Would someone mind reading over this and see if they are able to help? I've scoured all over and cannot find a solution. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1398904/fahcore-interrupted-please-help


From my experience, on my 48C 6176, I got that "102" error when my OC (multiplier) was too high on my SuperMicro H8QGL6 mobo. I think it was when I had it pushed to 250.

Once I backed it off, eventually settling at 238 for a 2.7GHz (from a 2.3) setting, things settled down to normal.


----------



## scubadiver59

BTW...a question for the collective: has anyone gotten any 8102's recently? I haven't seen one in a *LONG* time!!!


----------



## arvidab

Well, a TPF of 9:18 result in PPD north of 600k. There is no diff in base points, bonus, k-factor and such between different units within the same project (8101 in your case). They can differ in TPF's though, as you've observed with the two WU's above.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> BTW...a question for the collective: has anyone gotten any 8102's recently? I haven't seen one in a *LONG* time!!!


I've only ever seen one of them. Elusive little buggers.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> BTW...a question for the collective: has anyone gotten any 8102's recently? I haven't seen one in a *LONG* time!!!


It's been quite a while for myself


----------



## scubadiver59

Thunderstorms overhead...systems down for a few hours--I don't trust UPS' that much to sacrifice a 4P.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Thunderstorms overhead...systems down for a few hours--I don't trust UPS' that much to sacrifice a 4P.


Yeah, I just drove through "tornado warnings", only saw one tree in the road, and a bit of wind and rain though.


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Thunderstorms overhead...systems down for a few hours--I don't trust UPS' that much to sacrifice a 4P.


I have successfully rigged a UPS to tell my ubuntu server to gracefully shutdown in power loss...


----------



## scubadiver59

Telling your system is one thing...telling the FAHClient to pause and shutdown, or executing a back-up program to back up your current WU, is another.

What did you do to take care of that?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Telling your system is one thing...telling the FAHClient to pause and shutdown, or executing a back-up program to back up your current WU, is another.
> 
> What did you do to take care of that?


When you do a graceful shutdown it should stop the FAHClient service and if you have you checkpoint set to 3 minutes, you may lose up to 3 minutes of work.


----------



## scubadiver59

Or, I could always try running this as a safety net: Musky's [H] backup script


----------



## ZDngrfld

True. He says it takes about 30 seconds to do a backup. Should be faster on a SSD. You could have that backup.sh script run at shutdown.


----------



## DizZz

So far I've completed 3 WUs on my 2660s @ 2.5ghz with 1600mhz ram w/ the kraken on debian w/ kernel 3.2 (haven't updated it yet). Here are my results:

Code:



Code:


P8103: TPF=16:47 PPD=~250k
P8104: TPF=12:30 PPD=~260k
P8105: TPF=16:45 PPD=~245k


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> So far I've completed 3 WUs on my 2660s @ 2.5ghz with 1600mhz ram w/ the kraken on debian w/ kernel 3.2 (haven't updated it yet). Here are my results:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> P8103: TPF=16:47 PPD=~250k
> P8104: TPF=12:30 PPD=~260k
> P8105: TPF=16:45 PPD=~245k


Not bad!


----------



## DizZz

How much of an increase if any will I see from updating the kernel to 3.9?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> How much of an increase if any will I see from updating the kernel to 3.9?


Hard to say if you'll see any. I don't have numbers between kernels sadly


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> *amang, scuba and Chooo, do have any power readings for your rigs? I'd love some comparison with my old 6190BE's.*


Reaching back to an old post...I finally got two 1500VA (865w) digital APC UPS' today and got some readings:

e5-4650s = 770-799w (lots of fluctuations in here between these two values) -- about 2min of run time following a power outage
6176s = 750-770w (again, lots of fluctuations) -- about 5 min of run time
I need to get the monitoring daemons loaded soon, before the storm tomorrow night, so I can do a graceful shutdown...within 2 minutes.

I can also see the need for some 2000VA or a greater UPS' off of fleabay...sigh...more money into the pit...sigh...


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Reaching back to an old post...I finally got two 1500VA (865w) digital APS UPS' today and got some readings:
> 
> e5-4650s = 770-799w (lots of fluctuations in here between these two values) -- about 2min of run time following a power outage
> 6176s = 750-770w (again, lots of fluctuations) -- about 5 min of run time
> I need to get the monitoring daemons loaded soon, before the storm tomorrow night, so I can do a graceful shutdown...within 2 minutes.
> 
> I can also see the need for some 2000VA or a greater UPS' off of fleabay...sigh...more money into the pit...sigh...


I'll be getting the same UPS' to keep ol' 4p mcfoldy in-check. I'll report back in a day or two with findings.


----------



## ZDngrfld

I need to get a couple of em myself... For power readings I picked up a Kill-A-Watt at Home Depot for $20.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I need to get a couple of em myself... For power readings I picked up a Kill-A-Watt at Home Depot for $20.


I was just saying earlier I need to pick one of those up.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

My 6386se system is pulling 800w @2.8 and approx. 950w @3.2 folding an 8101.

My 1500va ups says its running at 100% load so its probably time for a legit server 2000va+ unit :-(


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> My 6386se system is pulling 800w @2.8 and approx. 950w @3.2 folding an 8101.
> 
> My 1500va ups says its running at 100% load so its probably time for a legit server 2000va+ unit :-(


.... aaaaaaaand it couldn't keep up. My UPS didn't like being overloaded for so long and ended up just shutting down. 4p was down for ~4 hours today.







back to surge protector.


----------



## DizZz

Is lower latency or faster speed ram better for bigadv? I know for single cpu folding, speed is preferred but I was reading over the 2p/4p guide and it said latency really mattered for bigadv. Out of these two kits, which should I go with?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233253

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233230


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Is lower latency or faster speed ram better for bigadv? I know for single cpu folding, speed is preferred but I was reading over the 2p/4p guide and it said latency really mattered for bigadv. Out of these two kits, which should I go with?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233253
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233230


From what i've read/heard for 4p that tight timings on AMD G34 boards helps immensely as their IMC's can only run 1600 at most (for MC and IL). I'm not sure about the Xeons and how they react to speed/timings. I'm sure someone folding a 2p will chime in. ZDngrfld?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Is lower latency or faster speed ram better for bigadv? I know for single cpu folding, speed is preferred but I was reading over the 2p/4p guide and it said latency really mattered for bigadv. Out of these two kits, which should I go with?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233253
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233230


I haven't had luck at getting over 1600MHz. It just doesn't happen. All my rigs have been running 1600MHz at ~8-8-8-24 24/7 for quite some time now so I haven't tried to mess with timings in a while.

A lot of people run this G.Skill memory. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231536


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Doing my "Hope I don't get any 8101s" chant for the June FAT. Mashing on one now, hopefully it'll be the last I see for a few


----------



## anubis1127

8101s are the worst.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Soon...


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Soon...


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Pulling old 4p McFoldy down for 48hrs to do some maintenance (fans, re-do TIM, a good tidy, etc). And I figure it wouldn't be a bad time to sneak in a render. It will be a sad two days. No folding.


----------



## anubis1127

If anybody wants to join Coremageddon and have their stats tracked on http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=4 and I can add you. It's no longer automated, but the site is at least functional to the point that I can manually update it.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Pulling old 4p McFoldy down for 48hrs to do some maintenance (fans, re-do TIM, a good tidy, etc). And I figure it wouldn't be a bad time to sneak in a render. It will be a sad two days. No folding.


Muahahaha...pulling away in the fast lane!









We're gonna miss you...NOT!









Seriously, I hope everything comes back up normal!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> If anybody wants to join Coremageddon and have their stats tracked on http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=4 and I can add you. It's no longer automated, but the site is at least functional to the point that I can manually update it.


So what do we do with the people that are folding on multiple rigs? Just use the same passkey and throw them into the proper category according to their total thread count?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> So what do we do with the people that are folding on multiple rigs? Just use the same passkey and throw them into the proper category according to their total thread count?


I would say probably just use different passkeys for each machine? It's up to you guys though, how you want to organize the competition.

I have access to add / remove / edit people, and can manually run the updates to get the stats loaded into the page now. I'll just do it however you guys want.


----------



## PR-Imagery

^You can pull points for specific passkeys on Stanford's site, so different key for each machine. Man that must be tedious, if you need a hand Nubis let me know.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Muahahaha...pulling away in the fast lane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're gonna miss you...NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I hope everything comes back up normal!


Hahaha. Crossing my fingers she comes back up normal!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> ^You can pull points for specific passkeys on Stanford's site, so different key for each machine. Man that must be tedious, if you need a hand Nubis let me know.


It's not bad at all. Thanks for the offer though! Besides, you're the graphic design team already.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I would say probably just use different passkeys for each machine? It's up to you guys though, how you want to organize the competition.
> 
> I have access to add / remove / edit people, and can manually run the updates to get the stats loaded into the page now. I'll just do it however you guys want.


Doesn't matter to me. I'll just end up being listed in the 16-24 category once and the 24-32 category three maybe four times.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Doesn't matter to me. I'll just end up being listed in the 16-24 category once and the 24-32 category three maybe four times.


Oh noes, ZDngrfld2 passes ZDngrfld3, here comes ZDngrfld1 rounding out the pack. It's coming down to the wire folks, who's it going to be!!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Oh noes, ZDngrfld2 passes ZDngrfld3, here comes ZDngrfld1 rounding out the pack. It's coming down to the wire folks, who's it going to be!!


AAAAND ZDngrfld takes it for a full podium sweep!!!!


----------



## ZDngrfld




----------



## anubis1127

Aw, man, I was hoping the Zebra with the man dancing on it would win.


----------



## Hukkel

Looking good CFJ.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Back Online.







Let her run @24V on the pump all night long (mad-high pressure/flow rate will show leaks FAST) and not a drop was present this morning! Shoved her back into her air-conditioned closet and folding away at a nice cool ~30*C cpu temps!

I want in on this coremageddon thing. It's been down so long this has almost turned into the _Bigadv lounge_









Separate passkey sounds fine with me.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> So what do we do with the people that are folding on multiple rigs? Just use the same passkey and throw them into the proper category according to their total thread count?
> 
> 
> 
> I would say probably just use different passkeys for each machine? It's up to you guys though, how you want to organize the competition.
> 
> I have access to add / remove / edit people, and can manually run the updates to get the stats loaded into the page now. I'll just do it however you guys want.
Click to expand...

I guess I'll have to run up two more passkeys and put one on each of my two machines; then a third, when I get my next 4650 up...whenever that is.

Of course, I'll lose bonuses until I run a few WUs on those new passkeys


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Back Online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let her run @24V on the pump all night long (mad-high pressure/flow rate will show leaks FAST) and not a drop was present this morning! Shoved her back into her air-conditioned closet and folding away at a nice cool ~30*C cpu temps!
> 
> I want in on this coremageddon thing. It's been down so long this has almost turned into the _Bigadv lounge_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Separate passkey sounds fine with me.












Ok, if everyone is on-board for separate passkeys, I can get that going. Just PM me your passkey, and the hardware you intend to run on it, and I'll get you added to the appropriate category. I should have the stats page automated again by tomorrow I'm guessing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I guess I'll have to run up two more passkeys and put one on each of my two machines; then a third, when I get my next 4650 up...whenever that is.
> 
> Of course, I'll lose bonuses until I run a few WUs on those new passkeys


At least the 4Ps will make quick waste of regular SMP units. Rock out ten of those, and switch to bigadv.

[edit]

Ok, I stole thread OP from Donkey  I've added me, DizZz, and CFJ so far.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Sweet Thread name.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Sweet Thread name.


I thought you would like that


----------



## Hukkel

Guys a question. What chips on the G34 mobos need better cooling when used a lot?

I am currently getting a waterblock made up for the two chips that have a heatsink with fan on them stock.
But only if a gfx card will fit over the waterblock still.

Any other tips?


----------



## arvidab

If would at least wanna put some cooling on the VRMs, I can post a pic when I get home. Even if you would not be overclocking, I'd point some fans at em because of the way the chassis these mobos are inteded for. And you're gonna be OCing and increasing voltage...


----------



## Hukkel

I don't have ES's so running stock speed seems to be the only option I have.

But I do want to keep the right components cool. Especially since it will not go into a 19 inch rack.

So if you would like to show me a pic with the most important parts to cool then that would be awesome


----------



## amang

If you've got your both NB and SB chips covered with waterblock, then the only other parts that you need to cool down is the VRM.

If you're using fans, you pretty much need to fan the whole board because those VRM chips are all over the board.


Spoiler: Here are my fans



Here are my fans:


----------



## scubadiver59

Something just caught my attention...too bad I didn't visit earlier or I'd have snatched up four of these bad boys!!!

10-cores / 20-threads x4 = 80-threads of goodness!! I might just be able to top 1-million PPD consistently with a set of these folding!!









The boards are rather pricey, but it does have possibilities!!


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Something just caught my attention...too bad I didn't visit earlier or I'd have snatched up four of these bad boys!!!
> 
> 10-cores / 20-threads x4 = 80-threads of goodness!! I might just be able to top 1-million PPD consistently with a set of these folding!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boards are rather pricey, but it does have possibilities!!


I have 4 of those chips in 'extra spicy' flavour in my inventory if you are interested....


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Something just caught my attention...too bad I didn't visit earlier or I'd have snatched up four of these bad boys!!!
> 
> 10-cores / 20-threads x4 = 80-threads of goodness!! I might just be able to top 1-million PPD consistently with a set of these folding!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boards are rather pricey, but it does have possibilities!!


Apparently they aren't worth it. Wish I remember the thread I read on them, but they were doing a 8P with them and they didn't preform at all


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> I would agree with this assessment regarding the inefficiency of LGA 1567 HT. I have a 4P E7-8860 system folding, and the performance difference between running 40 threads without HT vs. 80 threads with HT does not reflect the kind of scaling we have come to expect based on our experiences with desktop Nehalem platforms. This was confirmed with synthetic benchmarks and has little to do with an "efficiency ceiling" over a certain number of threads as the trend was noted even in a UP configuration. Theoretical PPD for my machine is around 660k on P8102 and 480k on P8101, all while pulling a continuous 750-780w AC. PPD/W is not its strong suit.


----------



## Hukkel

Well I will have 5 fans blowing over the board, not directly onto it.

Just saying I am not overclocking them. But I want to keep it in one piece as long as possible.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7622498&Sku=SYX-602849OH

4 for a 4p rig anyone?


----------



## arvidab

Too bad they are Nehalems. I
'd imagine they would perform worse than your 64 thread SB-e rig.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Well I will have 5 fans blowing over the board, not directly onto it.
> 
> Just saying I am not overclocking them. But I want to keep it in one piece as long as possible.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7622498&Sku=SYX-602849OH
> 
> 4 for a 4p rig anyone?


Forgot that you didn't have spicy chips.

You could cover the entire board with fans like amang shows, but I don't think it's necessary if you're running stock.

About the AIC, that would work if you could fab a mount for the G34 socket and with no OC they could be run at a very low speed to minimize noise.


----------



## Hukkel

Nah I can't do that. It will be a showbuild that will be used 24/7 but also occasionally feature on trade shows on a pedestal.
I just want to put decent passive heatsinks on all the small VRMs and if possible a waterblock on the bottom two big chips.

Does anyone have a pic with the most important chips / VRMs highlighted?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with this assessment regarding the inefficiency of LGA 1567 HT. I have a 4P E7-8860 system folding, and the performance difference between running 40 threads without HT vs. 80 threads with HT does not reflect the kind of scaling we have come to expect based on our experiences with desktop Nehalem platforms. This was confirmed with synthetic benchmarks and has little to do with an "efficiency ceiling" over a certain number of threads as the trend was noted even in a UP configuration. Theoretical PPD for my machine is around 660k on P8102 and 480k on P8101, all while pulling a continuous 750-780w AC. PPD/W is not its strong suit.
Click to expand...

What a way to burst my bubble!









But I probably should've guessed that the folks over at [H] would've already been there and done that!









Back to my second E5 board I guess...but the chip prices are up these days so it hurts a bit more.


----------



## arvidab

I'll be on the lookout for CPUs. How much did you pay for the current ones?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Nah I can't do that. It will be a showbuild that will be used 24/7 but also occasionally feature on trade shows on a pedestal.
> I just want to put decent passive heatsinks on all the small VRMs and if possible a waterblock on the bottom two big chips.
> 
> *Does anyone have a pic with the most important chips / VRMs highlighted?*





Spoiler: Warning: My Board VRM's







All the little vrm's up front with the copper heat sinks on it. I used the Enzotech MOS-1 heat sinks. Dropped my vrm temps down a LOT!

Edit : Realized you were going with the 4 dimm board. Pretty sure the same as Amang's. He has a thread detailing his build somewhere...


----------



## Hukkel

Thanks for the picture (and more the explanation on it).

Are these for all the CPUs or only for the two on this side?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Thanks for the picture (and more the explanation on it).
> 
> Are these for all the CPUs or only for the two on this side?


My board has heatsinks on the VRM's already on the back-side (I/O shield side), but not for the front tow cpu's. They are designed to be in a server case with a bank of fans blowing directly on that side of the board. I have 3 140mm fans blowing on mine across the board right now, will probably also build a 'bridge' across my board to mount some downward facing fans.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> I'll be on the lookout for CPUs. How much did you pay for the current ones?


$475


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> $475


I'm getting an e5 4p next. That's half of what I paid for my g34 chips.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I'm getting an e5 4p next. That's half of what I paid for my g34 chips.


Motherboard is double the cost of a G34, though.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I'm getting an e5 4p next. That's half of what I paid for my g34 chips.


And you don't even know yet what the true power is of your animals once you OC them.


----------



## scubadiver59

Down for the rest of the day...too much lightning and a lot of brownouts.









I really need to get some 2000VA or 3000VA UPS' ordered soon...the 1500VA UPS just won't hang long enough to shut them down.


----------



## scubadiver59

Ended up with a successful $395.00 bid on a "new" 3000VA APC rack-mount ups!







Shipping charges sucked tho @ $150.00 from California!









Still waiting on an offer I made for two 2000VA UPS @ $375...but no word yet from the seller.









It's not all bad...only one more week until a four-day holiday!!


----------



## scubadiver59

And another one bites the dust...

Dropped the auction gavel on a set of Intel Xeon E5-4640 (2.40GHz) CPUs for that other 4P 2011 mobo I have (and still have to get fixed).

They were just priced too good to pass up


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> And another one bites the dust...
> 
> Dropped the auction gavel on a set of Intel Xeon E5-4640 (2.40GHz) CPUs for that other 4P 2011 mobo I have (and still have to get fixed).
> 
> They were just priced too good to pass up


So much win! Get that board fixed already!


----------



## Hukkel

So much win indeed.


----------



## anubis1127

Anybody looking for e5 2011 ES chips?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Anybody looking for e5 2011 ES chips?


Whoever you talk to, don't ask Scubadiver, he already he waay too many folding machines, lol.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Whoever you talk to, don't ask Scubadiver, he already he waay too many folding machines, lol.


Haha, maybe he needs a 2P to go along with those 4Ps, lol.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Haha, maybe he needs a 2P to go along with those 4Ps, lol.


Don't even get him started thinking, he can't even run all his PC's at once lol.


----------



## bwhiten

I'm sure you guys have seen them already but there are two complete 4Ps for sale on [H].
Both with 6166HEs and making about 570K PPD with the OCNG BIOS.
Complete price looks equal to a bare 2011 4P MB plus one 2011 CPU.
G34 systems are getting insanely cheap for the performance.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Anybody looking for e5 2011 ES chips?


What models?


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Anybody looking for e5 2011 ES chips?


I am looking, I am drooling, but I can't offord them


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Haha, maybe he needs a 2P to go along with those 4Ps, lol.


Actually, I'm buying z0so's 2P system off of him:

2x 6128's & 1 6134
Asus KGPE-D16
Gskill memory
I needed a sometimes-board to test chips on and to fold during FaTs, CCs, etc.

I'll have to go over and look at [H] and see what they have...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Actually, I'm buying z0so's 2P system off of him:
> 
> 2x 6128's & 1 6134 $110
> Asus KGPE-D16 $275
> Gskill memory
> I needed a sometimes-board to test chips on and to fold during FaTs, CCs, etc.
> 
> I'll have to go over and look at [H] and see what they have...


Want to send me a 2p/4p? I can have it folding for you 24/7 lol.... I see on your live folding stats only 1/2 your rigs are actually folding at a time.

I can increase that number by 1, but of course it would have to bring me some points as well.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Want to send me a 2p/4p? I can have it folding for you 24/7 lol.... I see on your live folding stats only 1/2 your rigs are actually folding at a time.
> 
> I can increase that number by 1, but of course it would have to bring me some points as well.


LoL!

The 3570s and the 2600Ks will be going out the door soon along with most of my GTX-560Ti's, GTX-560 SCs, and GT-520. I'll probably keep the two MSI TF-III 580's and one MSI TF-II 560Ti, for Physx, for my 2600k gaming rig--I only play WoW (six accounts), so I don't need a lot of GPU power. The 3770 I'm keeping along with the 8350, and its two 7950s, and I'll probably source another two AMD GPUs to fold on the 3770.

The reason for the lack of folding is the lack of power in my house...or moreover, the pathetic distribution of power (i.e. # of sockets on each breaker)--cookie cutter homes are pathetic with power distribution due to inept architects.









I've already been talking to two co-workers, both licensed electricians, so a second 100+ Amp power service will hopefully be in before October.

However, with two 4Ps, another 4P E5 on the way, the 2P I'm getting in a few days, and probably another 4P AMD board in the coming months (after October), I'll have enough for a time...at least until next year!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> LoL!
> 
> The 3570s and the 2600Ks will be going out the door soon along with most of my GTX-560Ti's, GTX-560 SCs, and GT-520. I'll probably keep the two MSI TF-III 580's and one MSI TF-II 560Ti, for Physx, for my 2600k gaming rig--I only play WoW (six accounts), so I don't need a lot of GPU power. The 3770 I'm keeping along with the 8350, and its two 7950s, and I'll probably source another two AMD GPUs to fold on the 3770.
> 
> The reason for the lack of folding is the lack of power in my house...or moreover, the pathetic distribution of power (i.e. # of sockets on each breaker)--cookie cutter homes are pathetic with power distribution due to inept architects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already been talking to two co-workers, both licensed electricians, so a second 100+ Amp power service will hopefully be in before October.
> 
> However, with two 4Ps, another 4P E5 on the way, the 2P I'm getting in a few days, and probably another 4P AMD board in the coming months (after October), I'll have enough for a time...at least until next year!


Dang how do the 2600k's clock? I might be interested.







Or trade you for a decent clocking 2600k for my lower clocking 2600k + some dough.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Dang how do the 2600k's clock? I might be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or trade you for a decent clocking 2600k for my lower clocking 2600k + some dough.


I'm rather lazy these days...I haven't OC'd any of my CPUs since I bought them off of FleaBay and from fellow forum members. I've been too busy with the 4Ps, my other servers, my kids (dogs), my car, work, etc. etc etc. Ergo, I don't have a clue.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I'm rather lazy these days...I haven't OC'd any of my CPUs since I bought them off of FleaBay and from fellow forum members. I've been too busy with the 4Ps, my other servers, my kids (dogs), my car, work, etc. etc etc. Ergo, I don't have a clue.


Ah ok don't worry about it.

I'm trying to get a 2600k that can do 5 GHz though. I think my 3570k will do 5 GHz with less than 1.4V, except I don't wanna delid it. :/


----------



## arvidab

SM G34 4P board, 500USD: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Micro-Computer-H8QGL-IF-Socket-G34-MBD-H8QGL-IF-O-Motherboard-/161055531348
Saves you like $140 over the cheapest new one and this model is a little over $700 new.


----------



## Chooofoojoo




----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> SM G34 4P board, 500USD: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Micro-Computer-H8QGL-IF-Socket-G34-MBD-H8QGL-IF-O-Motherboard-/161055531348
> Saves you like $140 over the cheapest new one and this model is a little over $700 new.


Sorry gals and guys...I bought it!! Hehehe







October came early...darn you anyway, arvidab!!








And I think I'm gonna put this one under water...

Some 6172s are also nicely priced...$129.95
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Opteron-6172-12-Core-2-1GHz-12M-6-4GT-s-Server-Processor-G34-Socket/271227024009?_trksid=p2047675.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D333005%26algo%3DRIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D16097%26meid%3D8733886984045848310%26pid%3D100009%26prg%3D7683%26rk%3D3%26sd%3D161055531348%26

Too bad you can't find another mobo deal tho...hehehe


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> SM G34 4P board, 500USD: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Micro-Computer-H8QGL-IF-Socket-G34-MBD-H8QGL-IF-O-Motherboard-/161055531348
> Saves you like $140 over the cheapest new one and this model is a little over $700 new.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry gals and guys...I bought it!! Hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October came early...darn you anyway, arvidab!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think I'm gonna put this one under water...
> 
> Some 6172s are also nicely priced...$129.95
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Opteron-6172-12-Core-2-1GHz-12M-6-4GT-s-Server-Processor-G34-Socket/271227024009?_trksid=p2047675.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D333005%26algo%3DRIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D16097%26meid%3D8733886984045848310%26pid%3D100009%26prg%3D7683%26rk%3D3%26sd%3D161055531348%26
Click to expand...

Hehe!









There are some 6176 for £49 ($75): http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HP-AMD-Opteron-6176-SE-2-3GHz-12c-Processor-CPU-OS6176YETCEGO-NEW-/200938456702
Seller state that he only ships to UK, but I've found a lot of sellers are willing to send to countries not listed, you could ask if he ships to 'merica. Prices have really come down on 6100-series chips though...

e- There is still a chance if you want a G34 board: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Supermicro-H8QG7-LN4F-Quad-Socket-G34-AMD-Opteron-6000-motherboard-/130938625229


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some 6176 for £49 ($75): http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HP-AMD-Opteron-6176-SE-2-3GHz-12c-Processor-CPU-OS6176YETCEGO-NEW-/200938456702
> Seller state that he only ships to UK, but I've found a lot of sellers are willing to send to countries not listed, you could ask if he ships to 'merica. Prices have really come down on 6100-series chips though...
> 
> e- *There is still a chance if you want a G34 board:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Supermicro-H8QG7-LN4F-Quad-Socket-G34-AMD-Opteron-6000-motherboard-/130938625229


That board won't stay at that price--it's a bid and not "buy now"; if it does, and I'm watching it, I'll snatch it up as well!!!


----------



## arvidab

True, retails for over 900 most places though. However there are better boards if you're just building a folding machine. If I'm reading it right, there's a integrated 8-port 6 Gbps LSI raid controller.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Back off Scuba, this one's mines!! My chips need a home!









Hopefully not many others will be interested in such a niche item.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some 6176 for £49 ($75): http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HP-AMD-Opteron-6176-SE-2-3GHz-12c-Processor-CPU-OS6176YETCEGO-NEW-/200938456702
> Seller state that he only ships to UK, but I've found a lot of sellers are willing to send to countries not listed, you could ask if he ships to 'merica. Prices have really come down on 6100-series chips though...
> 
> e- There is still a chance if you want a G34 board: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Supermicro-H8QG7-LN4F-Quad-Socket-G34-AMD-Opteron-6000-motherboard-/130938625229


Wow if I didn't already have opterons I would be ALL OVER THAT. That is seriously cheap. Usually you can buy 6128s for that kind of money. This is sweet.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> True, retails for over 900 most places though. However there are better boards if you're just building a folding machine. If I'm reading it right, there's a integrated 8-port 6 Gbps LSI raid controller.


Not to mention *QUAD* Ethernet...good for a VMware ESXi server...which is what I'd use it for. The SAS drive capability would be welcome for an OS RAID-1, the data would reside on my SAN, and I would use two 4GB FC HBAs.

My current E5 mobos have 10Gb Ethernet, but 10Gb switches are even outside my price range; however, Infiniband is definitely within reach...for all my boards!









The other board I just bought would be solely for folding but this one...VM host all the way!!! *IF* it stays below $800.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Back off Scuba, this one's mines!! My chips need a home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully not many others will be interested in such a niche item.


Sorry, Charlie...*BUT*, if it stays low, I won't hesitate to pick this up. I need the extra PCI-E slots for the FC HBAs!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Back off Scuba, this one's mines!! My chips need a home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully not many others will be interested in such a niche item.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Charlie...*BUT*, if it stays low, I won't hesitate to pick this up. I need the extra PCI-E slots for the FC HBAs!
Click to expand...

I guess its on then, broheim!


----------



## Hukkel

A small teaser


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> A small teaser
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Uh...blue's your favorite color?


----------



## Hukkel

Blue? Are we saying the same thing?


----------



## anubis1127

Looks blue in that pic here too.


----------



## Hukkel

Hmmmm I guess my camera is useless then. Oh well, even if they would be pink. It's 64 GBs of 1866 Mhz Hynix crazyness


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Hmmmm I guess my camera is useless then. Oh well, even if they would be pink. It's 64 GBs of 1866 Mhz Hynix crazyness


Very nice!


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> There are some 6176 for £49 ($75): http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HP-AMD-Opteron-6176-SE-2-3GHz-12c-Processor-CPU-OS6176YETCEGO-NEW-/200938456702
> Seller state that he only ships to UK, but I've found a lot of sellers are willing to send to countries not listed, you could ask if he ships to 'merica. Prices have really come down on 6100-series chips though...


I think I bit on that deal just in time...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Wow if I didn't already have opterons I would be ALL OVER THAT. That is seriously cheap. Usually you can buy 6128s for that kind of money. This is sweet.


Yeah, I only just got some 6128HE's for ~£50 a pop...

...

I need some help, though - it's been a long time since I did any folding (took me ages to find my passkey) and to be honest I'm only doing it as a stress test before using these systems for my own research - but I'm getting _appalling_ PPD on a quad 6128 box. Haven't set any flags or anything, so it's just throwing random WU's at me... I think I'm averaging ~70K PPD. Or I should be, now that the QRB minimum WU's has been reached...

When running as a service on linux, what is the best way to encourage the high PPD WU's?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*
> 
> I think I bit on that deal just in time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I only just got some 6128HE's for ~£50 a pop...
> 
> ...
> 
> I need some help, though - it's been a long time since I did any folding (took me ages to find my passkey) and to be honest I'm only doing it as a stress test before using these systems for my own research - but I'm getting _appalling_ PPD on a quad 6128 box. Haven't set any flags or anything, so it's just throwing random WU's at me... I think I'm averaging ~70K PPD. Or I should be, now that the QRB minimum WU's has been reached...
> 
> When running as a service on linux, what is the best way to encourage the high PPD WU's?


If you're using v7.3x:

Code:



Code:


<!-- Folding Slots -->
  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
    <client-type v='bigbeta'/>
    <cpus v='32'/>
    <max-packet-size v='big'/>
    <next-unit-percentage v='99'/>
  </slot>

You should only be getting P8101-5's using the "bigbeta" flag...and there will be no consistency in which one's, of those I just mentioned, you will get. I'm still waiting for an 8102 on my E5-4650 rig...that I'm sure would get me my one million finishing PPD.


----------



## scubadiver59

Hmmm...just found a couple of 6166HE's (OS6166VATCEGO) up for $150/ea on fleabay. I haven't seen them less than the $400 range for some time so I jumped all over these.









Now I really need that one low-priced SM board that's up for bid...the one that PR-Imagery and I will butt heads over. In fact, I just added that board to my prospective builds...just for spite!









Can you say, "4P #5"? Hehehehe...


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> If you're using v7.3x:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <!-- Folding Slots -->
> <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
> <client-type v='bigbeta'/>
> <cpus v='32'/>
> <max-packet-size v='big'/>
> <next-unit-percentage v='99'/>
> </slot>
> 
> You should only be getting P8101-5's using the "bigbeta" flag...and there will be no consistency in which one's, of those I just mentioned, you will get. I'm still waiting for an 8102 on my E5-4650 rig...that I'm sure would get me my one million finishing PPD.


Thanks a lot!







Yes, 7.3.6 is the client running.

I made the changes, restarted the client and it whined about me being anonymous... so I filled all my info in again and it grabbed the same WU that I had paused... and started working on it in a different directory. *sigh* Oh well, perhaps it'll grab the right one once this unit has finished.

It also lost my proxy settings, which is annoying as these boxes really needs to be hiding behind a hardened proxy. They're secure, but I'd rather have computational boxes focussed on working, rather than worrying about denyhosts etc...

Well, chances are this box will be getting reinstalled with a CentOS/Xen virtualisation system soon...


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Hmmmm I guess my camera is useless then. Oh well, even if they would be pink. It's 64 GBs of 1866 Mhz Hynix crazyness


Oh...is THAT what you meant by the photo?!









Could've fooled me...


----------



## PR-Imagery

It's all yours scuba, I've decided I don't want it anymore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Blue? Are we saying the same thing?


Look turquoise to me.

These are blue


----------



## DizZz

Has anyone thought about using amazon's ec2 cloud to run folding vm's? They use dual E5 2670s but it seems a little expensive. Might be an interesting option in the future though.

http://calculator.s3.amazonaws.com/calc5.html


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Blue? Are we saying the same thing?


Blue
sRGBB (r, g, b) (0, 0, 255)

Turquoise
sRGBB (r, g, b) (64, 224, 208)

In which case it would be greenish-blue (87%-81%) based on the percentage of green vs. blue.

The red is somewhat insignificant (25%)


----------



## Hukkel

I really think we're making too much of this


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Blue
> sRGBB (r, g, b) (0, 0, 255)
> 
> Turquoise
> sRGBB (r, g, b) (64, 224, 208)
> 
> In which case it would be greenish-blue (87%-81%) based on the percentage of green vs. blue.
> 
> The red is somewhat insignificant (25%)


RGB proof that turquoise is green, not blue!







(Sorry, "turquoise green" vs. "turquoise blue" is a fairly common debate among some of my family.







)

I picked up an 8103 this morning... says it's going to take 1.3 days...









Hopefully early next week will get quad 6176 box up and running, then it can crunch for a couple of weeks as proof it's stable.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I really think we're making too much of this


Never!!!









It's kind of like pun wars...it's an exercise of the mind, it's social discourse, it builds camaraderie, etc. etc. etc.

If anything, I learned that it's greenish-blue...and not bluish-green.

So, thpppttt!!


----------



## Hukkel




----------



## The_Rocker

Hi guys,

I have a number of Dell M610 Blade servers I am folding on. Each has a pair of quad core Xeon X5560's with 48GB of DDR3 RAM. With the v7 client from the folding at home site I am pulling 30-40k PPD from each blade depending on the WU. The turbo mode means the CPU's are running at 3.04Ghz all the time when folding. Hyperthreading is turned on so I have 16 logical cores per blade.

_(The X5560 is basically an i7 950 just with a better TDP)_

Are these machines capable of running bigadv? They are 24/7.

Cheers


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a number of Dell M610 Blade servers I am folding on. Each has a pair of quad core Xeon X5560's with 48GB of DDR3 RAM. With the v7 client from the folding at home site I am pulling 30-40k PPD from each blade depending on the WU. The turbo mode means the CPU's are running at 3.04Ghz all the time when folding. Hyperthreading is turned on so I have 16 logical cores per blade.
> 
> _(The X5560 is basically an i7 950 just with a better TDP)_
> 
> Are these machines capable of running bigadv? They are 24/7.
> 
> Cheers


Quads w/HT? or twin quads w/HT?

16 core minimum for bigadv

Code:



Code:


<client-type v='bigbeta'/>
<max-packet-size v='big'/>
<next-unit-percentage v='99'/>


----------



## arvidab

That's 16 Nehalem threads running at 3GHz.

Based on the SMP PPD (a little better than a highly OC'd 3570K), I'm gonna say no. Assuming you're runniing Linux, btw you need Linux to be able to run BA.

You could try with one machine though. Beware that you might clear some of the projects in time, but one, 8101, takes a lot longer than the rest.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quads w/HT? or twin quads w/HT?
> 
> 16 core minimum for bigadv
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <client-type v='bigbeta'/>
> <max-packet-size v='big'/>
> <next-unit-percentage v='99'/>


2 Quads with HT.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> That's 16 Nehalem threads running at 3GHz.
> 
> Based on the SMP PPD (a little better than a highly OC'd 3570K), I'm gonna say no. Assuming you're runniing Linux, btw you need Linux to be able to run BA.
> 
> You could try with one machine though. Beware that you might clear some of the projects in time, but one, 8101, takes a lot longer than the rest.


Is there much of a benefit? I mean an average of 35k PPD per system's alright isn't it given its first gen i7?


----------



## scubadiver59

Got my Super Micro Computer H8QGL-IF mobo in today!!









Mounted the 6124HE's on the board until my 6166HE's come in; however, I still have to source H2O parts before I turn this one on.

I have spare PSUs, memory, and HDDs...I just need the cooling parts for this new (used) board and also when I get another board for my 6124s!









The waiting is unbearable...










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT:
Also got my KGPE-D16 (w/6128's) in the mail (from s0so)!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Congrats!









I broke 500,000 points yesterday when the first 8103 went through. Pretty pleased with that.









Aiming to get into the top 20 producers, but we shall see.


----------



## Hukkel

Awesome Scuba! You're going to be a multimillion PPD contributor if you keep this up!

I will just leave this here









http://img441.imageshack.us/i/7f3m.jpg/


----------



## PR-Imagery

Slots, so many slots.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Awesome Scuba! You're going to be a multimillion PPD contributor if you keep this up!
> 
> I will just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://img441.imageshack.us/i/7f3m.jpg/


We charge for parking!!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Awesome Scuba! You're going to be a multimillion PPD contributor if you keep this up!
> 
> I will just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img441.imageshack.us/i/7f3m.jpg/


Make blocks for the VRMs and I'll buy!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Make blocks for the VRMs and I'll buy!


Ill second this motion!

Oh and @ scuba, just dropped an 8102. Dissapointings #s. Ill have to grab a screen of my hfm benchmark viewer when I get to work, but my remote monitoring hfm showed ~800K ppd.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Ill second this motion!
> 
> *Oh and @ scuba, just dropped an 8102*. Dissapointings #s. Ill have to grab a screen of my hfm benchmark viewer when I get to work, but my remote monitoring hfm showed ~800K ppd.


Really...hmm....on my 6176 it was the highest PPD I ever had (713,498.6 PPD). What was the R#? If it was above "0" (zero) that would account for the low PPD. The one received was (R0 C37 G252) and it finished an overall 710k PPD.

Very interesting...


----------



## Hukkel

But the right side VRMs don't have heatsinks let alone holes to fit a waterblock. How could I make waterblocks for them?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Use the motherboard mounting holes perhaps.



Or something


----------



## Hukkel

And what do I mount the motherboard with then?









I will have a look some day and see if I can think of something.
But for now it will be just a waterblock for the southern two chip with the fans on it.


----------



## PR-Imagery

To the standoffs obviously









Use post screws/bindng posts or threaded rod with nuts.
Like the H80/H100 mount.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Really...hmm....on my 6176 it was the highest PPD I ever had (713,498.6 PPD). What was the R#? If it was above "0" (zero) that would account for the low PPD. The one received was (R0 C37 G252) and it finished an overall 710k PPD.
> 
> Very interesting...


Think it was a high R#. Ill double check everything tomorrow. Had a power surge the other night that shut her down. Might have forgot to bump her up to 3.2ghz too.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Think it was a high R#. Ill double check everything tomorrow. Had a power surge the other night that shut her down. Might have forgot to bump her up to 3.2ghz too.


Even your stock speed should trump my 2.7 OC on the 6176s...it had to be your R#.

And so nobody thinks I'm lying around all day taking a nap...8x goodness...4xE5-4640s and 4x6166HEs !!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Ahem...but I did take a four hour nap earlier


----------



## PR-Imagery

This guy here. whats that, 1.7mill now?


----------



## scubadiver59

I'm also in talks with another folder over at [H] for a bare bones case for one of my H8QGx mobos and his full turnkey, and cased, 6166HE rig.

I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I'm also in talks with another folder over at [H] for a bare bones case for one of my H8QGx mobos and his full turnkey, and cased, 6166HE rig.
> 
> I'll let you know how that goes.


Not trying to be mean or anything, but just wondering, why do you keep buying all these new computers and parts if you won't be able to run it? Like, don't you have something like 10 or 15 computers for folding already, but can't you only actually use like 4-5 at most at a time?

Not trying to be mean, but I'm just wondering.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Not trying to be mean or anything, but just wondering, why do you keep buying all these new computers and parts if you won't be able to run it? Like, don't you have something like 10 or 15 computers for folding already, but can't you only actually use like 4-5 at most at a time?
> 
> Not trying to be mean, but I'm just wondering.


Horse before the cart? Chicken before the egg? Bassackwards? Perhaps, but the deals I'm getting on the 4Ps are worth the wait (and the expense up front)!!









I've actually been discussing the new service to the house with an electrician at work: I calculate that it will be about $3k to get the second service to the house and into the basement. But I'm in no rush, my two 4Ps are doing just fine.

Besides, my 4Ps are actually folding in different rooms, so I can turn on all my workstation/GPU rigs, but I'm content with just the two 4Ps and the one TC computer running for now. I'm just loading up with ammunition (4Ps) before a pull the trigger, hence the purchase of the rigs before the electricity in the basement...walling off the extension...and cooling the extension. And there's still the question as to whether I keep my shelving system or opt for a few 25U racks--I can't get 48U racks in the basement.

Decisions, decisions, decisions....


----------



## Hukkel

You should really get rid of your "regular" folding computers asap. It will get you cash and save you the energy for your 4Ps.

You madman. Your electricity bill is going to be higher than my monthly mortgage payment 0.O

I don't know what the dude making this is on, but he has been working on it yesterday all the time it seems O.0

Check what he just sent me.







I am going to have a vinyl sticker made up that covers it with gfx on it. Then some leds under/in there and there we go.

I really want to have a version of the Opteron Prime banner on there. Would be great to have it light up.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> *You should really get rid of your "regular" folding computers asap. It will get you cash and save you the energy for your 4Ps.
> 
> You madman. Your electricity bill is going to be higher than my monthly mortgage payment 0.O*
> 
> *redacted*


I make enough to cover the electricity bill and everything else...I only have one car payment, insurance, and the utilities. Otherwise I'm debt free.









Appreciate the concern though!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Scuba should buy us all ice-cream sundaes


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Scuba should buy us all ice-cream sundaes


Yeah that would be nice, I think he can afford it too.









Not sure on shipping though...


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I am freaking rich, free 4P systems for everyone! Just leave your address in my PM box.


Why that is mighty kind of you sir.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Why that is mighty kind of you sir.


^This

I can has free 4p system?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Scuba should buy us all ice-cream sundaes


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Yeah that would be nice, I think he can afford it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure on shipping though...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Scuba should buy us all ice-cream sundaes


I can pack them in dry ice...np!!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I am freaking rich, free 4P systems for everyone! Just leave your address in my PM box.biggrin.gif


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Why that is mighty kind of you sir.


np as well!! it'll just cost you $4k for shipping...payable up front!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> np as well!! it'll just cost you $4k for shipping...payable up front!


Mind if I pay with cheque?


----------



## scubadiver59

Oh and I scored a deal for that 6166HE (full) system and the empty chassis (for my H8QGx mobo)...$1600.

That should be it for a while...until I get the urge again after the holidays!









And no, I'm not giving any of my "precious" 4P systems away...I'm a selfish bugger!!!











Spoiler: My Precious!!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Scuba should buy us all ice-cream sundaes
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Yeah that would be nice, I think he can afford it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure on shipping though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Scuba should buy us all ice-cream sundaes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can pack them in dry ice...np!!
Click to expand...

Might have to pack mine in a "iceberg" of dry ice


----------



## Hukkel

All we need is your address Scuba 't is aaaaaaall we need.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> All we need is your address Scuba 't is aaaaaaall we need.


It's not my address you need, it's Grandpa's over at [H]! He's the one folding 5m points a day, not me!


----------



## BWG

ZDgrlfld is beating anubis1127


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> ZDgrlfld is beating anubis1127


He has to be folding more than just one 2P on that passkey. Either that, or I need to optimize my OS (which I need to do anyway, and add more RAM for dat quad channel bandwidth).


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> He has to be folding more than just one 2P on that passkey. Either that, or I need to optimize my OS (which I need to do anyway, and add more RAM for dat quad channel bandwidth).


Oh crap. I forgot to change my passkeys around. So yeah, I'm folding all sorts of stuff on whatever passkey you have. I was camping all last week so I didn't get a chance to get that sorted and completely spaced it. I'll get you individual passkeys for all my rigs tonight.


----------



## BWG

Cheater!!!!










Are you going to re-join TC?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Oh crap. I forgot to change my passkeys around. So yeah, I'm folding all sorts of stuff on whatever passkey you have. I was camping all last week so I didn't get a chance to get that sorted and completely spaced it. I'll get you individual passkeys for all my rigs tonight.


How was camping?


----------



## Hatchet

hey guys,

Ive recently "acquired" a pair of Opteron 6234 12c chips. I was planning on simply turning around and selling them, then i got to thinking...

Would the pair be fast enough to run -bigadv with reasonable RAM?

and, if so; motherboard recommendations?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Cheater!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to re-join TC?


I know! It's just so much easier keeping track of one passkey and one email address. I think I have 6 passkeys right now. I keep having to add email aliases!

I doubt it. I only have a 2700k and a GTX 670 now. The 2700k is in my Steambox HTPC thingamajig. It's not a high clocker. The GTX 670 will go back into the SR-2 and I might end up buying a couple more for it. I'm going to retire my SR-2 from folding and use it as my dedicated gaming rig. It's so inefficient it's not worth the power it uses.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> How was camping?


Good! I just traveled a few hours to my hometown and hung out with some friends. It's the annual boating/camping/drinking thing we do. We're getting old enough now where the watersport side of things is losing interest. We're trying to figure out who's going to be the first to buy a pontoon with a slide off the upper deck! I'd much rather just anchor a boat in the middle of the lake with some music, a keg, and have a good time relaxing.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

I realise that it's not a lot to all of the serious Folders, but today saw me break 1M points... _and_ I'm in the Top 20 OCN folders.














Feel like I've hit a worthwhile milestone.









Thanks for the help getting the -bigbeta units landing.


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> Ive recently "acquired" a pair of Opteron 6234 12c chips. I was planning on simply turning around and selling them, then i got to thinking...
> 
> Would the pair be fast enough to run -bigadv with reasonable RAM?
> 
> and, if so; motherboard recommendations?


Yes, as per this thread you should be able to make the deadline with a 2p 6234 rig. OC'ing, of course, is optimal







(note: the thread indicates they used turion power control; last time I checked, which was a while ago, the [H] OCNG BIOS didn't support IL chips)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*
> 
> I realise that it's not a lot to all of the serious Folders, but today saw me break 1M points... _and_ I'm in the Top 20 OCN folders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel like I've hit a worthwhile milestone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help getting the -bigbeta units landing.


Right on! Nice work


----------



## Hatchet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> Yes, as per this thread you should be able to make the deadline with a 2p 6234 rig. OC'ing, of course, is optimal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (note: the thread indicates they used turion power control; last time I checked, which was a while ago, the [H] OCNG BIOS didn't support IL chips)


Awesome news! I like the ASUS 2p g34 mobo. Going to keep and eye on ebay, try and get one cheap!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> Awesome news! I like the ASUS 2p g34 mobo. Going to keep and eye on ebay, try and get one cheap!
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Which board, the KGPE-D16?


----------



## Hatchet

Thats what i was thinking. ~$399


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> Awesome news! I like the ASUS 2p g34 mobo. Going to keep and eye on ebay, try and get one cheap!
> 
> Thanks for the info.


That's what i just bought from z0so the other day, complete w/6128's. I have 4x6124HEs, and i need to test those, so I might have one on-line as well.

I paid $540 for a working system (including heatsinks) and an extra 6134.


----------



## anubis1127

I think AMD SLI Guru has two of those boards, I'm not sure if he's using both, or planning on using both. You may want to try to shoot him a PM to see if he's using them both, or if he's interested in selling one of them.


----------



## Hatchet

I just shot him a PM. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decali*
> 
> (note: the thread indicates they used turion power control; last time I checked, which was a while ago, the [H] OCNG BIOS didn't support IL chips)


True, [H] OCNG does not support IL chips, but the BIOS are only available for a selected Supermicro 4P boards. However, TPC isn't a part of that BIOS nor is it needed. TPC is a stand alone software to control power states etc. I've even used on with my 1090T.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> True, [H] OCNG does not support IL chips, but the BIOS are only available for a selected Supermicro 4P boards. However, TPC isn't a part of that BIOS nor is it needed. TPC is a stand alone software to control power states etc. I've even used on with my 1090T.


My hero...sigh...


----------



## BWG

Hey anubis1127, where is the Coremageddon Members Group?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Hey anubis1127, where is the Coremageddon Members Group?


Oh you would want me to do work.

It's right here? http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=4


----------



## BWG

Wow, that's wonderful work! It so closely resembles the Group I had in mind.


----------



## PAUI

does anybody know what the power consumption of the Xeon E5-4640 is?


----------



## anubis1127

Max TDP listed at 95W according to Intel, http://ark.intel.com/products/64603/.  I can't think it would use the full 95W though.


----------



## PAUI

the power consumption of scubadiver59 rack(4x e5-4650) is about 780 watts, would the same system with 4 e4-4640s be about 600 watts?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PAUI*
> 
> the power consumption of scubadiver rack(4x e5-4650) is about 780 watts, would the same system with 4 e4-4640s be about 600 watts?


I would think that is a fairly good guestimate.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PAUI*
> 
> the power consumption of scubadiver59 rack(4x e5-4650) is about 780 watts, would the same system with 4 e4-4640s be about 600 watts?


My 4650s run a steady 790-800w...I'll let you know when I spin that 4640 system up!


----------



## arvidab

Get these too, scuba: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-4650L-ES-2-6Ghz-HT-20MB-8-Core-LGA2011-115W-32nm-C0-Stepping-QB86/350822390795

You can't just have two 4P 2011...


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Get these too, scuba: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-4650L-ES-2-6Ghz-HT-20MB-8-Core-LGA2011-115W-32nm-C0-Stepping-QB86/350822390795
> 
> You can't just have two 4P 2011...


Ah yes, the 4650 "L"ite version!









When, and if the price comes down, perhaps; otherwise, I'll stick with 4650ES non-"L" version'.

I just have to catch a good sale again!!


----------



## arvidab

You could replace those 4640's with the Lite version...


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> You could replace those 4640's with the Lite version...


Eh, tack $850 onto what he spent on the 4640s and not gain too much in performance.


----------



## BWG

core!

ma!

geddon!


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> True, [H] OCNG does not support IL chips, but the BIOS are only available for a selected Supermicro 4P boards. However, TPC isn't a part of that BIOS nor is it needed. TPC is a stand alone software to control power states etc. I've even used on with my 1090T.


Thanks for the clarification arvidab, sorry that my poor wording made it sound like TPC depended on specific boards! It certainly doesn't, it's quite a bit more versatile








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> core!
> ma!
> geddon!


----------



## Hukkel

That new 8902 GPU WU is getting crazy scores. I read it was released accidentally.
Because if it will be released big adv will be near useless considering the price. I mean my gtx680 was doing 320k PPD and a HD7970 was a 360k PPD. That means buying 3 HD7970s woul mean 1 million PPD.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> That new 8902 GPU WU is getting crazy scores. I read it was released accidentally.
> Because if it will be released big adv will be near useless considering the price. I mean my gtx680 was doing 320k PPD and a HD7970 was a 360k PPD. That means buying 3 HD7970s woul mean 1 million PPD.


We shall see.

If so, I can always re-purpose my 4Ps to my server farm, lots of VM hosts, and then buy GPUs; however, you never know what they'll do next so don't count out the 4Ps yet!

In the meantime, I'll continue my climb to the top with my current farm...


----------



## Hukkel

Yeah I can always put 7 watercooled GPUs on my mobo.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Yeah I can always put 7 watercooled GPUs on my mobo.


Well, you had better get a bigger PSU then!









And besides, the chances that you'll get 8902s all day long is not that good. The 8900s have been rather consistent, but if they end up like the 8101-8105s that the 4P folders deal with, you'll have some good ones and then a lot of bad ones, so your number will never be consistent and I will still win out with my 4Ps.

Well, that is until I sell all of them, take the proceeds and build a 30-40 GPU folding farm. With my ~$16k worth of 4Ps, I figure that's about about right. Can you say 20,000.000 PPD?


----------



## scubadiver59

And as AndyE said over at [H]:
Quote:


> Here are the number of atoms of recent core17 projects.
> P7663: 22.000
> P7810: 31.119
> P7811: 23.055
> P8900: 40.000
> P8902: 75.000
> 
> The unusual high ppd of P8902 WU seems to be based on the 1m/2.5m timestep "glitch".
> 
> The current P8902 units are based on 1m timesteps.
> 
> With a Titan this gives a TPF of - for instance with a Titan - 1m20s.
> TPF for a 2.5m timestep run would be around 3m20s.
> 
> According to the bonus point calculator,
> a TPF of 1m20s gives 746k ppd
> *a TPF of 3m20s gives 189k ppd*
> 
> *While the first result is obviously much nicer, I assume the second one is the one as originally intended.*
> 
> (....but I could be of course completely wrong .....)


Sorry, Hukkel...


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> That new 8902 GPU WU is getting crazy scores. I read it was released accidentally.
> Because if it will be released big adv will be near useless considering the price. I mean my gtx680 was doing 320k PPD and a HD7970 was a 360k PPD. That means buying 3 HD7970s woul mean 1 million PPD.


Hmmm. might need to fire up my 3x 680 lightnings... too bad the weather has been too damn hot recently to fold on them.


----------



## Hukkel

haha Scuba I knew they leaked accidentally. But who knows how bad they want GPU folding at some point.
And I have 2 out of the 3 GPU slots filled at the moment and have 1400 Watt platinum graded power. So would adding a 3rd one make it 2100 Watt?
If that would make room for some GPUs don't you think?









Who knows that the future will bring.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> haha Scuba I knew they leaked accidentally. But who knows how bad they want GPU folding at some point.
> And I have 2 out of the 3 GPU slots filled at the moment and have 1400 Watt platinum graded power. So would adding a 3rd one make it 2100 Watt?
> If that would make room for some GPUs don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows that the future will bring.


Well, I didn't want you running around in a disillusioned state...you might just hurt yourself, or some innocent bystander, by mistake!


----------



## Hukkel

Too late


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Hmmm. might need to fire up my 3x 680 lightnings... too bad the weather has been too damn hot recently to fold on them.


Bah, you're only getting into the 90s! Crank the AC and fire em up!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Bah, you're only getting into the 90s! Crank the AC and fire em up!


I haz no AC at my house.







just an attic fan to pull cool air in the morning, seal the house off, then exhaust the hot stuff in the afternoon. I just fire up my workstation for foldathons really and deal with the heat.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I haz no AC at my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just an attic fan to pull cool air in the morning, seal the house off, then exhaust the hot stuff in the afternoon. I just fire up my workstation for foldathons really and deal with the heat.


Portable AC!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I haz no AC at my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just an attic fan to pull cool air in the morning, seal the house off, then exhaust the hot stuff in the afternoon. I just fire up my workstation for foldathons really and deal with the heat.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Portable AC!


This is the LG A/C I'm using in my master bedroom for my 4Ps!


----------



## Hukkel

I am thinking about buying an AC for my youngest daughters bedroom. When her room is done she will sleep in the attic where it gets really hot during summer days (and I know I have lived in the attic at my parents for 12 years). Do you even keep that on at night or is it too noisy for that?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I am thinking about buying an AC for my youngest daughters bedroom. When her room is done she will sleep in the attic where it gets really hot during summer days (and I know I have lived in the attic at my parents for 12 years). Do you even keep that on at night or is it too noisy for that?


Myself? The noise doesn't bother me as the fan is always blowing; and when the compressor kicks in, it's subtle but it shouldn't wake anyone up. One thing to remember though...you need access to a window to vent out the hot air!!

As mentioned above, the noise doesn't bother me...I used to fall asleep to the sound of my mother vacuuming the house, or even a neighbor mowing their lawn.

But gunshots? Those I wake up to!!! Live next to a rough neighborhood (subsidized housing) and I was in Iraq and Afghanistan. I can still remember my first night of incoming mortar fire at Baghdad Airport like it was only yesterday (2003)...


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> I was in Iraq and Afghanistan. I can still remember my first night of incoming mortar fire at Baghdad Airport like it was only yesterday (2003)...


I seem to never thank veterans enough. Thank you for your service! Both military, and now in the folding community!


----------



## unexpectedly

I'm on the lookout for a 4P G34 board. I think all of my excuses for stalling are running out.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Finally making more headway on my 4p; board, ram, tray, psu and more gpus incomming


----------



## BWG

Who's ready for a Winter TC vs Coremageddon Challenge?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Who's ready for a Winter TC vs Coremageddon Challenge?


As soon as scuba get's his passkey's entered there'd be no challenge. He has what 4 32+ threads and two smaller setups?

I feel like I'm dodging the inevitable with top rank in the 32+ right now.


----------



## BWG

Well, you might be surprised at 1 single GPU doing over 550k PPD on p8902. There is a good chance you could multiply that by 40 or so here soon in TC + all the other people folding. So, maybe!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Well, you might be surprised at 1 single GPU doing over 550k PPD on p8902. There is a good chance you could multiply that by 40 or so here soon in TC + all the other people folding. So, maybe!


We'll have to see what the bonus point calculator is finally set to on that 8902 before everyone starts making a run on 7950+ GPUs.

It could be 500k+ PPD or it could only be $200k. Only time will tell, but there's still the problem with getting them all the time, which you won't, so your PPD will still be higher overall with a 4P.

For now...


----------



## AndyE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Well, you might be surprised at 1 single GPU doing over 550k PPD on p8902.


Some additional info on a possible cause for the high P8902 numbers I wrote up on sunday (please check post #63 and #75 as well)
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1040045036#post1040045036

Andy


----------



## AndyE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Only time will tell, but there's still the problem with getting them all the time, which you won't, so your PPD will still be higher overall with a 4P.
> For now...


Tend to agree with this statement. Another benefit (for now) is the higher energy efficiency per ppd

Andy


----------



## scubadiver59

Ahh...I can't wait for the cooler weather of Fall, Winter, and Spring!!!

Why? I got a new electricity bill...$556.84...up from $375.00 in June...and I haven't even turned on my 4th and 5th 4Ps yet, nor have I started up my basement server farm!!

Things could get interesting next summer!!


----------



## PR-Imagery

That's still cheaper than what I pay


----------



## Hukkel

If I had to pay a month my wife would be very upset...very upset. Plus I'd have no money for anything else.

We pay about 200 € a month for gas, electricity and water.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> If I had to pay a month my wife would be very upset...very upset. Plus I'd have no money for anything else.
> 
> We pay about 200 € a month for gas, electricity and water.


Tack on yesterday's veterinary bill for my Doberman's cancer treatment, $1,331.00, and it hurts a little bit more...and her chemotherapy starts next week to the tune of $250/week for 5-6 months.

Sigh...looks like 5x 4Ps will be it for a few months...


----------



## Jeppzer

Sr-2 running strong. Woo!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Sr-2 running strong. Woo!


That's the nice thing about these rigs. You get a stable overclock and some decent cooling and they seem to run forever. I reset mine to stock settings for the summer and I'm not in a hurry to overclock it again since I'm going to stop folding on it and use it as a gaming rig.


----------



## DizZz

Can anyone spot the problem in this config? I'm using 7.3.6 and I can't seem to get it to work, it will only work with the default one. Or if you have any suggestions, that would be great too









Code:



Code:


<config>
  <!-- Folding Core -->
  <checkpoint v='30'/>
  <cpu-affinity v='true'/>

  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
  <power v='full'/>

  <!-- Logging -->
  <verbosity v='3'/>

  <!-- Network -->
  <proxy v=':8080'/>

  <!-- User Information -->
  <passkey v='8e2d34bade4d74b05f0faa81fb2082a2'/>
  <team v='37726'/>
  <user v='DizZz'/>

 <!-- Folding Slots -->
  <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
    <client-type v='bigbeta'/>
    <cpus v='32'/>
    <max-packet-size v='big'/>
    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
  </slot>
</config>


----------



## ZDngrfld

Here's my 7.2.9 config.

Code:



Code:


<config>
  <!-- FahCore Control -->
  <checkpoint v='3'/>

  <!-- Network -->
  <proxy v=':8080'/>

  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
  <command-allow v='127.0.0.1 192.168.1.0/24'/>
  <command-allow-no-pass v='127.0.0.1 192.168.1.0/24'/>

  <!-- User Information -->
  <passkey v=''/>
  <team v='37726'/>
  <user v='ZDngrfld'/>

  <!-- Folding Slots -->
  <slot id='0' type='SMP'>
    <client-type v='bigbeta'/>
    <max-packet-size v='big'/>
    <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
  </slot>
</config>


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Can anyone spot the problem in this config? I'm using 7.3.6 and I can't seem to get it to work, it will only work with the default one. Or if you have any suggestions, that would be great too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <config>
> <!-- Folding Core -->
> <checkpoint v='30'/>
> <cpu-affinity v='true'/>
> 
> <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
> <power v='full'/>
> 
> <!-- Logging -->
> <verbosity v='3'/>
> 
> <!-- Network -->
> <proxy v=':8080'/>
> 
> <!-- User Information -->
> <passkey v='8e2d34bade4d74b05f0faa81fb2082a2'/>
> <team v='37726'/>
> <user v='DizZz'/>
> 
> <!-- Folding Slots -->
> <slot id='0' type='CPU'>
> <client-type v='bigbeta'/>
> <cpus v='32'/>
> <max-packet-size v='big'/>
> <next-unit-percentage v='100'/>
> </slot>
> </config>[/SPOILER]


Your apostrophes around passkey and user name looks to be wrong in your code box. Are they the same in your actual config file? Maybe it just looks like it to me:



Otherwise I can't find anything that could break it.


----------



## BWG

All of the entries have those though.


----------



## DizZz

Hmm thanks for the responses guys. I copied ZDngrfld's config and it seemed to like that so it must have been those apostrophes. Not sure what happened but thanks!


----------



## scubadiver59

Just got off the phone with SuperMicro...my mobo is in repair and it looks like $50 per socket for pin repair...talk about getting off cheap!!!









Just waiting for the official final cost via e-mail...and hopefully, with expedited shipping (paid by me), I should have it back by next week and folding by that following weekend with the E5-4640s.

Yeeha!!!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Just got off the phone with SuperMicro...my mobo is in repair and it looks like $50 per socket for pin repair...talk about getting off cheap!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for the official final cost via e-mail...and hopefully, with expedited shipping (paid by me), I should have it back by next week and folding by that following weekend with the E5-4640s.
> 
> Yeeha!!!


Next week i'll have my 4p back online!







pump top and some other fun stuff should arrive by then.


----------



## scubadiver59

When are you going to get a second rig, Chooo?


----------



## Hukkel

haha when does the harvesting of 4Ps start?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> When are you going to get a second rig, Chooo?


Maybe next year. Ran out of money and Tuition got a hefty hike for next semester. Fun money dried up fast.







Gotta keep this one up and running now! (i'd like a 6180 system though)


----------



## BWG

TC = 48 Million MTD

Cormageddon = 58 Million MTD


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> TC = 48 Million MTD
> Cormageddon = 58 Million MTD


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> TC = 48 Million MTD
> Cormageddon = 58 Million MTD


And that's without Scuba and three of my other rigs... Unless they're all in there and just not reporting on the stats page


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Just got off the phone with SuperMicro...my mobo is in repair and it looks like $50 per socket for pin repair...talk about getting off cheap!!!


Great to hear! I stopped in at their booth at SIGGRAPH expo and they're some really cool dudes. I'm probably not going to be able to afford Windows server anytime soon, so I'll go along with my initial plan of building the most redonkulous linux desktop known to mankind as my personal desktop at work. I never turn it off and don't really actually USE it for more than Geany and Chrome.









Someone is shipping me fans and when those show up, I'll be morally obligated to conclude my hunt for the Super Micro moboard. I've got their 200+ page catalog now, too!

BTW, OMG you'd die if you saw the ish they had in the booth. GPUs that can support 20 to 30 normal workstations or up to 5 "power users" each. 4 were packed into a 2P server. And then there was the shiny new Intel Pi co-processor board, complete with bright yellow "Intel Confidential" seal sticker on it... I had it in my hands!!! *drools*


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unexpectedly*
> 
> Great to hear! I stopped in at their booth at SIGGRAPH expo and they're some really cool dudes. I'm probably not going to be able to afford Windows server anytime soon, so I'll go along with my initial plan of building the most redonkulous linux desktop known to mankind as my personal desktop at work. I never turn it off and don't really actually USE it for more than Geany and Chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is shipping me fans and when those show up, I'll be morally obligated to conclude my hunt for the Super Micro moboard. I've got their 200+ page catalog now, too!
> 
> BTW, OMG you'd die if you saw the ish they had in the booth. GPUs that can support 20 to 30 normal workstations or up to 5 "power users" each. 4 were packed into a 2P server. *And then there was the shiny new Intel Pi co-processor board, complete with bright yellow "Intel Confidential" seal sticker on it... I had it in my hands!!! *drools**


Was probably the Intel "Phi" co-processor board. I was reading an article the other day about how Haswell has been upped to 256-bit registers (Knight's Landing) and they're going to 512-bit registers (Knight's Corder) with the 14nm dies in 2015.

Now, if we could only find someone with enough time and smarts to somehow use that co-processor, which is used rather extensively in the new Chinese (world's fastest) Super Computer, then we'd really be rocking (the Casbah).


----------



## scubadiver59

I will be spinning down most of my 4Ps for the next couple of months while I fork out all this cash for my dog's cancer chemotherapy drugs (~$5,000).

I will keep my 4650 4P running, and my TC 780, and test out my 4640 4P when I get the mobo back, but for the most part, I'll be running light until the December time frame; but after that...look out, I'll be coming back full force with all five 4Ps!!!


----------



## Hukkel

Good luck with your dog's cancer chemotherapy.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I will be spinning down most of my 4Ps for the next couple of months while I fork out all this cash for my dog's cancer chemotherapy drugs (~$5,000).
> 
> I will keep my 4650 4P running, and my TC 780, and test out my 4640 4P when I get the mobo back, but for the most part, I'll be running light until the December time frame; but after that...look out, I'll be coming back full force with all five 4Ps!!!


Got to keep your priorities straight Scuba, I understand completely! After all, this is basically a competitive form of philanthropy.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I will be spinning down most of my 4Ps for the next couple of months while I fork out all this cash for my dog's cancer chemotherapy drugs (~$5,000).
> 
> I will keep my 4650 4P running, and my TC 780, and test out my 4640 4P when I get the mobo back, but for the most part, I'll be running light until the December time frame; but after that...look out, I'll be coming back full force with all five 4Ps!!!


Hope all goes well.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I will be spinning down most of my 4Ps for the next couple of months while I fork out all this cash for my dog's cancer chemotherapy drugs (~$5,000).
> 
> I will keep my 4650 4P running, and my TC 780, and test out my 4640 4P when I get the mobo back, but for the most part, I'll be running light until the December time frame; but after that...look out, I'll be coming back full force with all five 4Ps!!!


I hope everything goes well. My dog Rodney had to have one of his back legs amputated a few years ago but I couldn't imagine having to put him through chemo.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I will be spinning down most of my 4Ps for the next couple of months while I fork out all this cash for my dog's cancer chemotherapy drugs (~$5,000).
> 
> I will keep my 4650 4P running, and my TC 780, and test out my 4640 4P when I get the mobo back, but for the most part, I'll be running light until the December time frame; but after that...look out, I'll be coming back full force with all five 4Ps!!!


I hope everything goes well with your dog.









While you're down I get a little breathing room, so that's good.


----------



## scubadiver59

Called SuperMicro and found out that they have already shipped my motherboard back to me.

Surprise! They were supposed to let me know it was done first.

No repair costs mentioned so I'm guessing that the repair was under warranty.

My 4P 4640s may be a reality soon...after my dog gets better of course!


----------



## arvidab

Sweet!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

More 4p = More awesome!


----------



## arvidab

Saw 4650s for $~475, so tempting..


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Saw 4650s for $~475, so tempting..


That's what I bought mine for!!!


----------



## Hukkel

Scuba I think you have to send one of them to each of us so we can fold with it in the meantime and when you're ready you can get them back.


----------



## arvidab

Got this one going yesterday:



2670's, 339k [email protected], pretty good.


----------



## anubis1127

Oooo


----------



## PR-Imagery

6180SEs or 6376/8s? Price difference is ~$100-150 a piece.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 6180SEs or 6376/8s? Price difference is ~$100-150 a piece.


I'd go MC. 6180SE's. They'll OC nicely and use less Watt/PPD. My AD chips are power hungry behemoths. Can't complain now though, I get free power through work


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Got this one going yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 2670's, 339k [email protected], pretty good.


Looks very nice!


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 6180SEs or 6376/8s? Price difference is ~$100-150 a piece.


I'd go 6180 ES. Just because they are overclockable with the [H] bios. If you can cool the VRMs and the chips you can go far








I am not sure about the power usage. I mean you should compare power usage per PPD imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Looks very nice!


Well the hardware is nice, but you can't really say it looks "nice". I mean it is a pile of hardware


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Looks very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Well the hardware is nice, but you can't really say it looks "nice". I mean it is a pile of hardware
Click to expand...

Hey now!









I agree though, doesn't look much although I have had "rigs" that have been far messier.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Hey now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree though, doesn't look much although I have had "rigs" that have been far messier.


Looks good to me.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

You need another h100


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> You need another h100


I have two matching CPU coolers for it, just haven't been motivated to put them on, maybe once/if I get a case.


----------



## PR-Imagery

^so never?


----------



## Hukkel

I would SOOOOOO like to make a scratch build for one of you to put 3 or 4 of your folding rigs in there. All properly watercooled, lots of radiator space, dustfilters, the lot.

Like a scratch über-Caselabs build.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I wonder how that swtx tray fo the tx10 is coming along


----------



## Hukkel

I can't imagine Jim even thinking about it now. I mean he just released the S3 and is busy with the S5. Which isn't even released. He has enough to do 24/7 right now I think.
But it would be epicness.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I'm tempted to get a half-rack and figure out a way to get 4pMcFoldy in a 4u server case, and mod some other 2u or 4u cases to house my radiators. Get a NAS, and a eBay Dell c1100 as a media server. Mmmmm that would be nice. Ugh. I need to sell some stuff now.









THIS is what got my ideas turning.


----------



## anubis1127

Wow, that's a good deal for $55 with 8 port KVM.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I'm tempted to get a half-rack and figure out a way to get 4pMcFoldy in a 4u server case, and mod some other 2u or 4u cases to house my radiators. Get a NAS, and a eBay Dell c1100 as a media server. Mmmmm that would be nice. Ugh. I need to sell some stuff now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is what got my ideas turning.


Either that or go with the Spotswood setup. He has a "rack" setup that might be more efficient if you're keeping an open system.

Racks are really best for equipment using passive heatsinks and those really LOUD turbo fans that pull air through from the front to the rear (hot/cold sides) with cold air coming from the front (a/c forced) or from below the rack (i.e. raised floor with vent at bottom of rack w/fan blowing/directing air up the inside of the rack).

I bought a 14U rack recently from a local auction house, but I'm going to put all my Dell 1950's into that and feed air from the front and vent out the back.

For active fan heatsinks, a rack really isn't the best idea IMO...leave them out in the open and go with a Spotswood setup.


----------



## scubadiver59

On another subject...

Going to pick up my "refurbished" X9 mobo for my e5-4640s during lunch and I also just ordered new heatsinks (SM SNK-P0050AP4) from Provantage!









I'll probably spin down my 4650 this weekend, the heatsinks should be here by Saturday, use the memory and fans from the 4650 and then spin up the 4640 for burn in.

Then, I'll have to buy some more ECC DDR3 later this month for the 4650...not to mention another SSD and some fans (I'll steal those 4640 as well)...sigh !!!









EDIT:

BTW...my girl is doing well..some tumors have disappeared or shrunk down as to not be noticeable...but one lymph node hasn't changed much. Week three of chemotherapy is complete, only 21 more weeks to go...


----------



## anubis1127

Glad to here she is doing better, scuba.

I spammed some of your Inboxes. Let me know if any of you want to be on the stats page, or if anybody that is on there needs to be updated. We need more 2/4Ps added so BWG can't troll us with TC numbers.

Finally got all of ZDngrfld's TwoPeas added.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Glad to here she is doing better, scuba.
> 
> I spammed some of your Inboxes. Let me know if any of you want to be on the stats page, or if anybody that is on there needs to be updated. We need more 2/4Ps added so BWG can't troll us with TC numbers.
> 
> Finally got all of ZDngrfld's TwoPeas added.


----------



## Hukkel

You know CFJ, I don't agree with Scuba. But that is because I would mod the crap out of that think. Made it perfect for loads of radiators, etc etc. Man it would be expensive, but awesome









@Scuba; wow that chemo is really working fast and hard then. What are the chances of her getting better 100%?


----------



## BWG

TC > Coremageddon


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> TC > Coremageddon


GET OUT


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> You know CFJ, I don't agree with Scuba. But that is because I would mod the crap out of that think. Made it perfect for loads of radiators, etc etc. Man it would be expensive, but awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Scuba; wow that chemo is really working fast and hard then. What are the chances of her getting better 100%?


From the medical papers I've been reading, I'm probably only buying her about two years, maybe more...but two plus years is better than two months w/o chemo!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Good to hear she's doing better scuba









Just want to remind you guys that this database still exists









http://www.overclock.net/t/1308319/smp-projects-ppd-database/0_30


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> *Good to hear she's doing better scuba*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to remind you guys that this database still exists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1308319/smp-projects-ppd-database/0_30


Missed a call from the vet the other day--apparently the lymphoma is in remission as we continue treatments, but the mammary cancer, which she had last year, is apparently back in the lymph node, or surrounding tissue. Hopefully it's not in her other mammary chain, or that may entail another $3.5k mastectomy. Not something either one of us would look forward to.

On a thread related note...I spun my 6176 and 6166 4P's back up to address BWG and his "TC>Cormageddon" statement(s). We'll see how long their lead lasts, especially when I get my 4640 up, probably by Wednesday.

This isn't personal...it's business!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Missed a call from the vet the other day--apparently the lymphoma is in remission as we continue treatments, but the mammary cancer, which she had last year, is apparently back in the lymph node, or surrounding tissue. Hopefully it's not in her other mammary chain, or that may entail another $3.5k mastectomy. Not something either one of us would look forward to.
> 
> On a thread related note...I spun my 6176 and 6166 4P's back up to address BWG and his "TC>Cormageddon" statement(s). We'll see how long their lead lasts, especially when I get my 4640 up, probably by Wednesday.
> 
> This isn't personal...it's business!


You and your dog are both fighters!







Keep it up! Healing Vibes to her!


----------



## BWG

Can I come back in here yet?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Can I come back in here yet?


/banned


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Can I come back in here yet?


How many cores you got?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> How many cores you got?


I heard "two cards short of a full deck"!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Hey chooofoo, what the draw on your chips at stock?
I know its here somewhere, too lazy to look, plus mobile site sucks


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Just a question, NUMA is not supported in bigadv right?


----------



## BWG

If I add up all the cores I have 32.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Hey chooofoo, what the draw on your chips at stock?
> I know its here somewhere, too lazy to look, plus mobile site sucks


Power draw? ~750W full load (with fans and pump included in that figure)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Locked the chips back up to 2.5GHz. It finished a P8105 and is now 11% in a P8103. Is that a good unit?

290W from wall here btw.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Locked the chips back up to 2.5GHz. It finished a P8105 and is now 11% in a P8103. Is that a good unit?
> 
> 290W from wall here btw.


8103 is one of the better ones. I believe it goes 8102, 8103, 8105, 8104, 8101. That's highest PPD to lowest.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Is it just me or is P8103 just a rebadged P6903 if you still remember those. Probably has deadline adjusted, but I think a fast 2600K should be JiT.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Is it just me or is P8103 just a rebadged P6903 if you still remember those. Probably has deadline adjusted, but I think a fast 2600K should be JiT.


8102 is the lowest TPF of them all. I doubt any of the 4/8 processors will be able to do them. The deadlines are way too short. 3930Ks should be able to do 8102-8105s. 8101s are duuuuuuumb


----------



## PR-Imagery

Does anyone know of a database with those figures for different parts anywhere? Going to start a collection if not


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Does anyone know of a database with those figures for different parts anywhere? Going to start a collection if not


Power draw? No.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Does anyone know of a database with those figures for different parts anywhere? Going to start a collection if not


If you're wanting PPD, we've submitted some in this thread: SMP Projects PPD Database


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I just looked at atom number and thought it was just a rebadged P6903. Looking at the ppd calculator, 2600K wouldn't make it in time. 2600K is 2x slower than my Xeons


----------



## TheBlademaster01

What is the flag to force v7 to upload a WU? It never uploaded the P8103 and wasn't folding the next one either...

Restarted the client now but it doesn't upload the WU...

Code:



Code:


Queue Info:
  id:01 state:READY error:NO_ERROR project:8103 run:1 clone:54 gen:65 core:0xa5 unit:0x0000004c088988e1513e874aa9e041ba percentdone:0.00% eta:"1.44 days" ppd:134331 creditestimate:193567 waitingon: nextattempt:"0.00 secs" totalframes:250 framesdone:0 assigned:"2013-08-12T14:36:40Z" timeout:"2013-08-15T00:12:40Z" deadline:"2013-08-16T14:36:40Z" ws:128.143.231.201 cs:128.143.199.97 attempts:0 slot:00 tpf:"20 mins 45 secs" basecredit:22607
  id:00 state:READY error:NO_ERROR project:8103 run:0 clone:19 gen:137 core:0xa5 unit:0x000000a8088988e1511d1e6d97d67d74 percentdone:0.00% eta:"1.44 days" ppd:180192 creditestimate:259651 waitingon: nextattempt:"0.00 secs" totalframes:0 framesdone:0 assigned:"2013-08-13T19:21:57Z" timeout:"2013-08-16T04:57:57Z" deadline:"2013-08-17T19:21:57Z" ws:128.143.231.201 cs:128.143.199.97 attempts:0 slot:00 tpf:"20 mins 45 secs" basecredit:22607
20:45:17:Clean exit


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What is the flag to force v7 to upload a WU? It never uploaded the P8103 and wasn't folding the next one either...
> 
> Restarted the client now but it doesn't upload the WU...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Queue Info:
> id:01 state:READY error:NO_ERROR project:8103 run:1 clone:54 gen:65 core:0xa5 unit:0x0000004c088988e1513e874aa9e041ba percentdone:0.00% eta:"1.44 days" ppd:134331 creditestimate:193567 waitingon: nextattempt:"0.00 secs" totalframes:250 framesdone:0 assigned:"2013-08-12T14:36:40Z" timeout:"2013-08-15T00:12:40Z" deadline:"2013-08-16T14:36:40Z" ws:128.143.231.201 cs:128.143.199.97 attempts:0 slot:00 tpf:"20 mins 45 secs" basecredit:22607
> id:00 state:READY error:NO_ERROR project:8103 run:0 clone:19 gen:137 core:0xa5 unit:0x000000a8088988e1511d1e6d97d67d74 percentdone:0.00% eta:"1.44 days" ppd:180192 creditestimate:259651 waitingon: nextattempt:"0.00 secs" totalframes:0 framesdone:0 assigned:"2013-08-13T19:21:57Z" timeout:"2013-08-16T04:57:57Z" deadline:"2013-08-17T19:21:57Z" ws:128.143.231.201 cs:128.143.199.97 attempts:0 slot:00 tpf:"20 mins 45 secs" basecredit:22607
> 20:45:17:Clean exit


Have you tried FAHClient --send?

That log is weird. it says percent done is 0.00% on both.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, I know right. Yeah, tried that just before you posted it said nothing to be done...


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, I know right. Yeah, tried that just before you posted it said nothing to be done...


Hmm... I had that issue on my 2670 rig when I first got it running. Turned out it was because I was running the ext4 filesystem on a normal hard drive. [email protected] doesn't take kindly to that and takes forever (30+ minutes) to compress bigadv work units. I thought something was up and restarted the service and it never sent the WU. Started over fresh and made sure to pick ext3 when I installed Debian.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, I have ext4 since Suse likes that...

I think I'm just going back to Windows, seems like it was a waste of electricity


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, I have ext4 since Suse likes that...
> 
> I think I'm just going back to Windows, seems like it was a waste of electricity


Is [email protected] on your SSD? It shouldn't be an issue with ext4 if it is.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No, it's on my 1TB drive partition.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Code:



Code:


Code:
*********************** Log Started 2013-08-12T19:07:22Z ***********************
19:07:22:************************* [email protected] Client *************************
19:07:22:    Website: http://folding.stanford.edu/
19:07:22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2013 Stanford University
19:07:22:     Author: Joseph Coffland <[email protected]>
19:07:22:       Args: 
19:07:22:     Config: /home/tbm01/fahv7/v7/config.xml
19:07:22:******************************** Build ********************************
19:07:22:    Version: 7.3.6
19:07:22:       Date: Feb 18 2013
19:07:22:       Time: 07:24:09
19:07:22:    SVN Rev: 3923
19:07:22:     Branch: fah/trunk/client
19:07:22:   Compiler: GNU 4.1.2 20080704 (Red Hat 4.1.2-46)
19:07:22:    Options: -std=gnu++98 -O3 -funroll-loops -mfpmath=sse -ffast-math
19:07:22:             -fno-unsafe-math-optimizations -msse2
19:07:22:   Platform: linux2 2.6.18-164.11.1.el5
19:07:22:       Bits: 64
19:07:22:       Mode: Release
19:07:22:******************************* System ********************************
19:07:22:        CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU @ 2.30GHz
19:07:22:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 45 Stepping 2
19:07:22:       CPUs: 32
19:07:22:     Memory: 31.47GiB
19:07:22:Free Memory: 30.46GiB
19:07:22:    Threads: POSIX_THREADS
19:07:22:Has Battery: false
19:07:22: On Battery: false
19:07:22: UTC offset: 2
19:07:22:        PID: 1632
19:07:22:        CWD: /home/tbm01/fahv7/v7
19:07:22:         OS: Linux 3.7.10-1.16-desktop x86_64
19:07:22:    OS Arch: AMD64
19:07:22:       GPUs: 1
19:07:22:      GPU 0: NVIDIA:2 GF100 [GeForce GTX 470]
19:07:22:       CUDA: 2.0
19:07:22:CUDA Driver: 5050
19:07:22:***********************************************************************
19:07:22:<config>
19:07:22:  <!-- Folding Core -->
19:07:22:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
19:07:22:
19:07:22:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
19:07:22:  <client-type v='bigbeta'/>
19:07:22:  <max-packet-size v='big'/>
19:07:22:  <power v='full'/>
19:07:22:
19:07:22:  <!-- HTTP Server -->
19:07:22:  <allow v='127.0.0.1 192.168.1.0-192.168.2.149'/>
19:07:22:
19:07:22:  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
19:07:22:  <command-allow-no-pass v='127.0.0.1 192.168.1.0-192.168.2.149'/>
19:07:22:
19:07:22:  <!-- User Information -->
19:07:22:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
19:07:22:  <team v='37726'/>
19:07:22:  <user v='TheBlademaster01'/>
19:07:22:
19:07:22:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
19:07:22:</config>
19:07:22:Trying to access database...
19:07:22:Successfully acquired database lock
19:07:22:Enabled folding slot 00: READY cpu:32
19:07:22:WU01:FS00:Starting
19:07:22:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: /home/tbm01/fahv7/v7/FAHCoreWrapper /home/tbm01/fahv7/v7/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/beta/Core_a5.fah/FahCore_a5 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1632 -checkpoint 3 -np 32
19:07:22:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 1639
19:07:22:WU01:FS00:Core PID:1643
19:07:22:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa5 started
19:07:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
19:07:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:*------------------------------*
19:07:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:[email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
19:07:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
19:07:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
19:07:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Preparing to commence simulation
19:07:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Looking at optimizations...
19:07:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Files status OK
19:07:25:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Expanded 30338688 -> 33163648 (decompressed 109.3 percent)
19:07:25:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=30338688 data_size=33163648, decompressed_data_size=33163648 diff=0
19:07:26:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Digital signature verified
19:07:26:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
19:07:26:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Project: 8103 (Run 1, Clone 54, Gen 65)
19:07:26:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
19:07:26:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Assembly optimizations on if available.
19:07:26:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Entering M.D.
19:07:32:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Using Gromacs checkpoints
19:07:34:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Mapping NT from 32 to 32 
19:07:50:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Resuming from checkpoint
19:07:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Verified 01/wudata_01.log
19:07:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Verified 01/wudata_01.trr
19:07:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Verified 01/wudata_01.xtc
19:07:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Verified 01/wudata_01.edr
19:08:00:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 24375 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
19:12:11:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
19:28:48:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
19:45:22:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
20:01:56:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
20:18:29:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
20:36:52:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
20:54:40:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
21:11:17:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
21:27:53:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
21:44:32:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
22:01:06:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
22:17:43:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
22:34:19:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
22:50:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
23:07:35:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
23:24:10:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
23:40:45:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
23:57:19:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
00:13:55:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
00:30:28:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
00:47:03:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
01:03:36:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
******************************* Date: 2013-08-13 *******************************
01:20:12:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
01:36:48:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
01:53:25:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
02:09:56:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
02:26:31:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
02:43:03:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
02:59:39:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
03:16:11:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
03:32:48:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
03:49:24:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
04:05:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
04:22:31:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
04:39:04:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
04:55:36:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
05:12:13:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
05:28:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
05:45:20:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
06:01:54:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
06:18:25:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
06:34:58:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
06:51:28:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
07:08:02:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
******************************* Date: 2013-08-13 *******************************
07:24:35:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
07:41:11:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
07:57:46:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
08:14:21:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
08:30:53:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
08:47:30:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
09:04:05:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
09:20:39:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
09:37:11:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
09:53:48:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
10:10:24:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
10:27:03:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
10:43:39:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
11:00:13:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
11:16:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
11:33:19:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
11:49:57:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
12:06:32:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
12:23:10:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
12:39:45:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
12:56:20:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps  (74%)
13:12:55:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps  (75%)
******************************* Date: 2013-08-13 *******************************
13:29:30:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps  (76%)
13:46:02:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps  (77%)
14:02:34:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps  (78%)
14:19:06:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps  (79%)
14:35:41:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps  (80%)
14:52:14:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
15:08:50:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
15:25:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
15:41:58:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
15:58:34:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
16:15:12:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
16:31:48:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
16:48:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
17:04:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
17:21:34:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
17:38:11:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
17:54:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
18:11:22:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
18:27:54:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
18:44:29:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
19:01:04:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
19:17:40:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
******************************* Date: 2013-08-13 *******************************
19:34:13:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
19:34:14:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
19:34:15:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to [email protected]
19:34:15:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.143.231.201
19:34:15:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:32 from 128.143.231.201
19:34:15:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.231.201:8080
19:34:23:WU00:FS00:Downloading 28.93MiB
19:34:29:WU00:FS00:Download 12.96%
19:34:35:WU00:FS00:Download 27.86%
19:34:41:WU00:FS00:Download 42.77%
19:34:47:WU00:FS00:Download 60.26%
19:34:53:WU00:FS00:Download 81.43%
19:34:59:WU00:FS00:Download 95.90%
19:35:00:WU00:FS00:Download complete
19:35:00:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8103 run:0 clone:19 gen:137 core:0xa5 unit:0x000000a8088988e1511d1e6d97d67d74
19:50:49:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
20:07:21:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
20:07:36:WU01:FS00:0xa5:DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
20:07:46:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
20:07:46:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Finished Work Unit:
20:07:46:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Reading up to 64407792 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 64407792
20:07:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:trr file hash check passed.
20:07:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Reading up to 31749456 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 31749456
20:07:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:xtc file hash check passed.
20:07:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:edr file hash check passed.
20:07:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:logfile size: 222512
20:07:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Leaving Run
20:07:49:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Writing 96540636 bytes of core data to disk...
20:08:08:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Done: 96540124 -> 91762100 (compressed to 6.0 percent)
20:08:08:WU01:FS00:0xa5:  ... Done.
20:31:59:Caught signal SIGINT(2) on PID 1632
20:31:59:Exiting, please wait. . .
20:32:00:FS00:Shutting core down
20:32:19:Caught signal SIGINT(2) on PID 1632
[93m20:32:19:WARNING:Next signal will force exit[0m

The system was at 0% load...


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> *********************** Log Started 2013-08-12T19:07:22Z ***********************
> 19:07:22:************************* [email protected] Client *************************
> 19:07:22:    Website: http://folding.stanford.edu/
> 19:07:22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2013 Stanford University
> 19:07:22:     Author: Joseph Coffland <[email protected]>
> 19:07:22:       Args:
> 19:07:22:     Config: /home/tbm01/fahv7/v7/config.xml
> 19:07:22:******************************** Build ********************************
> 19:07:22:    Version: 7.3.6
> 19:07:22:       Date: Feb 18 2013
> 19:07:22:       Time: 07:24:09
> 19:07:22:    SVN Rev: 3923
> 19:07:22:     Branch: fah/trunk/client
> 19:07:22:   Compiler: GNU 4.1.2 20080704 (Red Hat 4.1.2-46)
> 19:07:22:    Options: -std=gnu++98 -O3 -funroll-loops -mfpmath=sse -ffast-math
> 19:07:22:             -fno-unsafe-math-optimizations -msse2
> 19:07:22:   Platform: linux2 2.6.18-164.11.1.el5
> 19:07:22:       Bits: 64
> 19:07:22:       Mode: Release
> 19:07:22:******************************* System ********************************
> 19:07:22:        CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU @ 2.30GHz
> 19:07:22:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 45 Stepping 2
> 19:07:22:       CPUs: 32
> 19:07:22:     Memory: 31.47GiB
> 19:07:22:Free Memory: 30.46GiB
> 19:07:22:    Threads: POSIX_THREADS
> 19:07:22:Has Battery: false
> 19:07:22: On Battery: false
> 19:07:22: UTC offset: 2
> 19:07:22:        PID: 1632
> 19:07:22:        CWD: /home/tbm01/fahv7/v7
> 19:07:22:         OS: Linux 3.7.10-1.16-desktop x86_64
> 19:07:22:    OS Arch: AMD64
> 19:07:22:       GPUs: 1
> 19:07:22:      GPU 0: NVIDIA:2 GF100 [GeForce GTX 470]
> 19:07:22:       CUDA: 2.0
> 19:07:22:CUDA Driver: 5050
> 19:07:22:***********************************************************************
> 19:07:22:<config>
> 19:07:22:  <!-- Folding Core -->
> 19:07:22:  <checkpoint v='3'/>
> 19:07:22:
> 19:07:22:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
> 19:07:22:  <client-type v='bigbeta'/>
> 19:07:22:  <max-packet-size v='big'/>
> 19:07:22:  <power v='full'/>
> 19:07:22:
> 19:07:22:  <!-- HTTP Server -->
> 19:07:22:  <allow v='127.0.0.1 192.168.1.0-192.168.2.149'/>
> 19:07:22:
> 19:07:22:  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
> 19:07:22:  <command-allow-no-pass v='127.0.0.1 192.168.1.0-192.168.2.149'/>
> 19:07:22:
> 19:07:22:  <!-- User Information -->
> 19:07:22:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
> 19:07:22:  <team v='37726'/>
> 19:07:22:  <user v='TheBlademaster01'/>
> 19:07:22:
> 19:07:22:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
> 19:07:22:</config>
> 19:07:22:Trying to access database...
> 19:07:22:Successfully acquired database lock
> 19:07:22:Enabled folding slot 00: READY cpu:32
> 19:07:22:WU01:FS00:Starting
> 19:07:22:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: /home/tbm01/fahv7/v7/FAHCoreWrapper /home/tbm01/fahv7/v7/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Linux/AMD64/beta/Core_a5.fah/FahCore_a5 -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1632 -checkpoint 3 -np 32
> 19:07:22:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 1639
> 19:07:22:WU01:FS00:Core PID:1643
> 19:07:22:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa5 started
> 19:07:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
> 19:07:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:*------------------------------*
> 19:07:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:[email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
> 19:07:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
> 19:07:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
> 19:07:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Preparing to commence simulation
> 19:07:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Looking at optimizations...
> 19:07:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Files status OK
> 19:07:25:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Expanded 30338688 -> 33163648 (decompressed 109.3 percent)
> 19:07:25:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=30338688 data_size=33163648, decompressed_data_size=33163648 diff=0
> 19:07:26:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Digital signature verified
> 19:07:26:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
> 19:07:26:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Project: 8103 (Run 1, Clone 54, Gen 65)
> 19:07:26:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
> 19:07:26:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Assembly optimizations on if available.
> 19:07:26:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Entering M.D.
> 19:07:32:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Using Gromacs checkpoints
> 19:07:34:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Mapping NT from 32 to 32
> 19:07:50:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Resuming from checkpoint
> 19:07:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Verified 01/wudata_01.log
> 19:07:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Verified 01/wudata_01.trr
> 19:07:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Verified 01/wudata_01.xtc
> 19:07:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Verified 01/wudata_01.edr
> 19:08:00:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 24375 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
> 19:12:11:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
> 19:28:48:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
> 19:45:22:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
> 20:01:56:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
> 20:18:29:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
> 20:36:52:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
> 20:54:40:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
> 21:11:17:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
> 21:27:53:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
> 21:44:32:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
> 22:01:06:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
> 22:17:43:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
> 22:34:19:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
> 22:50:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
> 23:07:35:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
> 23:24:10:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
> 23:40:45:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
> 23:57:19:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
> 00:13:55:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
> 00:30:28:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
> 00:47:03:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
> 01:03:36:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
> ******************************* Date: 2013-08-13 *******************************
> 01:20:12:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
> 01:36:48:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
> 01:53:25:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
> 02:09:56:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
> 02:26:31:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
> 02:43:03:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
> 02:59:39:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
> 03:16:11:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
> 03:32:48:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
> 03:49:24:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
> 04:05:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
> 04:22:31:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
> 04:39:04:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
> 04:55:36:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
> 05:12:13:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
> 05:28:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
> 05:45:20:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
> 06:01:54:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
> 06:18:25:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
> 06:34:58:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
> 06:51:28:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
> 07:08:02:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)
> ******************************* Date: 2013-08-13 *******************************
> 07:24:35:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps  (54%)
> 07:41:11:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps  (55%)
> 07:57:46:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps  (56%)
> 08:14:21:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps  (57%)
> 08:30:53:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps  (58%)
> 08:47:30:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps  (59%)
> 09:04:05:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps  (60%)
> 09:20:39:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps  (61%)
> 09:37:11:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps  (62%)
> 09:53:48:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps  (63%)
> 10:10:24:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps  (64%)
> 10:27:03:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps  (65%)
> 10:43:39:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps  (66%)
> 11:00:13:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps  (67%)
> 11:16:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps  (68%)
> 11:33:19:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps  (69%)
> 11:49:57:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps  (70%)
> 12:06:32:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps  (71%)
> 12:23:10:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps  (72%)
> 12:39:45:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps  (73%)
> 12:56:20:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps  (74%)
> 13:12:55:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps  (75%)
> ******************************* Date: 2013-08-13 *******************************
> 13:29:30:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps  (76%)
> 13:46:02:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps  (77%)
> 14:02:34:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps  (78%)
> 14:19:06:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps  (79%)
> 14:35:41:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps  (80%)
> 14:52:14:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps  (81%)
> 15:08:50:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps  (82%)
> 15:25:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps  (83%)
> 15:41:58:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps  (84%)
> 15:58:34:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps  (85%)
> 16:15:12:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps  (86%)
> 16:31:48:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps  (87%)
> 16:48:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps  (88%)
> 17:04:59:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps  (89%)
> 17:21:34:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%)
> 17:38:11:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps  (91%)
> 17:54:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps  (92%)
> 18:11:22:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps  (93%)
> 18:27:54:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps  (94%)
> 18:44:29:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps  (95%)
> 19:01:04:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps  (96%)
> 19:17:40:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps  (97%)
> ******************************* Date: 2013-08-13 *******************************
> 19:34:13:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps  (98%)
> 19:34:14:WU00:FS00:Connecting to assign3.stanford.edu:8080
> 19:34:15:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to [email protected]
> 19:34:15:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.143.231.201
> 19:34:15:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:32 from 128.143.231.201
> 19:34:15:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.231.201:8080
> 19:34:23:WU00:FS00:Downloading 28.93MiB
> 19:34:29:WU00:FS00:Download 12.96%
> 19:34:35:WU00:FS00:Download 27.86%
> 19:34:41:WU00:FS00:Download 42.77%
> 19:34:47:WU00:FS00:Download 60.26%
> 19:34:53:WU00:FS00:Download 81.43%
> 19:34:59:WU00:FS00:Download 95.90%
> 19:35:00:WU00:FS00:Download complete
> 19:35:00:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8103 run:0 clone:19 gen:137 core:0xa5 unit:0x000000a8088988e1511d1e6d97d67d74
> 19:50:49:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps  (99%)
> 20:07:21:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps  (100%)
> 20:07:36:WU01:FS00:0xa5:DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 20:07:46:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
> 20:07:46:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Finished Work Unit:
> 20:07:46:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Reading up to 64407792 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 64407792
> 20:07:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:trr file hash check passed.
> 20:07:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Reading up to 31749456 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 31749456
> 20:07:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:xtc file hash check passed.
> 20:07:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:edr file hash check passed.
> 20:07:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:logfile size: 222512
> 20:07:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Leaving Run
> 20:07:49:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Writing 96540636 bytes of core data to disk...
> 20:08:08:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Done: 96540124 -> 91762100 (compressed to 6.0 percent)
> 20:08:08:WU01:FS00:0xa5:  ... Done.
> 20:31:59:Caught signal SIGINT(2) on PID 1632
> 20:31:59:Exiting, please wait. . .
> 20:32:00:FS00:Shutting core down
> 20:32:19:Caught signal SIGINT(2) on PID 1632
> [93m20:32:19:WARNING:Next signal will force exit[0m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The system was at 0% load...


Why does it say it caught the signal to exit the program? Did you CTRL+C it? This is what it should look like when it finishes properly

Code:



Code:


17:28:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Done: 96128965 -> 91352592 (compressed to 5.6 percent)
17:28:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:  ... Done.
17:38:01:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Shutting down core
17:38:01:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
17:38:01:WU01:FS00:0xa5:[email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
17:39:07:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
17:39:07:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:8104 run:0 clone:42 gen:128 core:0xa5 unit:0x000000b7088988e1515201f64d62720a


----------



## TheBlademaster01

The log doesn't show it for some reason but the terminal was stuck at 0% in the next unit and 0% load then I ctrl +c'd once. It glitched and then I hard reset the client.

This unit also doesn't want to process btw. It shows 0% load...

It also shutdown the core but never sent it.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> The log doesn't show it for some reason but the terminal was stuck at 0% in the next unit and 0% load then I ctrl +c'd once. It glitched and then I hard reset the client.
> 
> This unit also doesn't want to process btw. It shows 0% load...
> 
> It also shutdown the core but never sent it.


It looks like you shut it down before it finished writing it to the disk... ext4 issue all the way. See how my log goes from

Code:



Code:


17:28:47:WU01:FS00:0xa5:  ... Done.
17:38:01:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Shutting down core

and yours goes from

Code:



Code:


20:08:08:WU01:FS00:0xa5:  ... Done.
20:31:59:Caught signal SIGINT(2) on PID 1632
20:31:59:Exiting, please wait. . .

Any chance you could get FAHClient on your SSD? Only other way to speed it up is to go to ext3 on your 1TB drive.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Nah, it barely fits Windows. I just wanted to get some numbers for some people. It seems that it does 260k PPD on P8103 and 180k on P8101 or somewhat below it. It's going back to Windows now I guess. I would have done some more if this didn't happen but ah well, I lost a P6904 once after 4 days of folding so this one is not that bad.

Thanks for the info though ZD


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Nah, it barely fits Windows. I just wanted to get some numbers for some people. It seems that it does 260k PPD on P8103 and 180k on P8101 or somewhat below it. It's going back to Windows now I guess. I would have done some more if this didn't happen but ah well, I lost a P6904 once after 4 days of folding so this one is not that bad.
> 
> Thanks for the info though ZD


No problem. I hate the ext4 issue and unfortunately, most, if not all Linux distros have it as the default filesystem so it happens quite often.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Wish they gave a warning or something. It uploaded the P8105 just fine yesterday though...


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Wish they gave a warning or something. It uploaded the P8105 just fine yesterday though...


How long did it take though? You canceled that last one after 24 minutes and it wasn't finished. That 8103 of mine was done after 10 minutes running on ext3


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Less than 5 mins I think. It was uploaded pretty fast.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Less than 5 mins I think. It was uploaded pretty fast.


The upload will go fast. It's when the data is written to the disk is what takes time


----------



## TheBlademaster01

No, I mean the entire process. I don't have a log atm...


----------



## LemonSlice

Got myself some four extra spicy 6274's. My armory looks a little like this now. Methinks some of them need to go...


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*
> 
> Got myself some four extra spicy 6274's. My armory looks a little like this now. Methinks some of them need to go...
> 
> ]


..... go FOLDING!


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*
> 
> Got myself some four extra spicy 6274's. My armory looks a little like this now. Methinks some of them need to go...


Which server room did you steal those from?


----------



## Hukkel

Looks very usable!
In fact I see 4 very usable quad cpu setups.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Can I haz 4?


----------



## BWG

Only if I can have an 8th.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Only if I can have an 8th.


Fixed.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Only if I can have an 8th.


Quoted before BWG changes it back. HA!


----------



## scubadiver59

My e5-4640 will be on-line tonight...as long as my fans arrive from FedEx as scheduled!!!

Then it's folding simple SMP until I get 10 WU's and then on to -bigadv and back to 1st place,the Top 10, and 5 million in the next F-a-T !!!


----------



## LemonSlice

Can someone point me in the right direction of how to actually overclock these ES chips? I seem to have hit a dead end and am not sure where to go from here exactly


----------



## Jeppzer

glue two together!


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Then it's folding simple SMP until I get 10 WU's and then on to -bigadv.......


scuba, Not sure if this applies to what your doing, but if you are using the same donor name and passkey, you do not need to run the 10 SMP WUs to start getting the bonus points.
The bonus is tied to the passkey, not machine ID, etc.
If you're using a new passkey then please ignore this drivel


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> scuba, Not sure if this applies to what your doing, but if you are using the same donor name and passkey, you do not need to run the 10 SMP WUs to start getting the bonus points.
> The bonus is tied to the passkey, not machine ID, etc.
> If you're using a new passkey then please ignore this drivel


I just put all my MP machines into the competition and had to get individual keys for all of them...so yes, 10 WUs it is for each box.


----------



## scubadiver59

Very interesting...my 4640 is outperforming my 4650 on an 8101...and the 4640 is folding a higher "R" number WU than the 4650 did!!


----------



## arvidab

That is interesting.


----------



## BWG

Sign up for the foldathon please: http://www.overclock.net/t/1417653/august-2013-foldathon-19th-21st


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Some interesting news about Ivy Bridge lately. I really want those chips but from everything I heard, those chips are going to break records price wise









Performance is definitely there though.

Do I also need to sign up btw BWG?


----------



## arvidab

Saw dat Cinebench score...

You sign up now.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I already signed up last year though.


----------



## Jeppzer

I think I got my sr-2 running again.


----------



## BWG

Thank you Jeppzer.


----------



## Go Gators!

A question for you 2p/4p and bigadv guys: what kind of PPD can I expect from 2 E5-2670's? I would be running this under Linux on an Amazon EC2 (reserved high utilization) instance for ~4 days a month.

For anyone wondering why, my old 2p box costs $25-$30/mo to run just on electricity. Add in the heat it creates and we're looking at maybe ~$35/mo. That nets me ~600k points in a month. If I run he EC2 instance for 96 hours (4 days for the lazies) it would cost me $34.66. So if I can break 1 mil points in those four days for essentially the same cost it would be well worth it IMO. Same cost to me and a cooler computer room/office to boot!

Here are the specs from Amazon:

Instance Family: Compute optimized
Instance Type: cc2.8xlarge
Processor Arch: 64-bit
vCPU: 32 *1
ECU: 88
Instance Storage (GB): 4 x 840
Memory (GiB): 60.5
Network Performance: 10 Gigabit *5

****CC2 and CR1 Instances are backed by 2 x Intel Xeon E5-2670 processors, eight-cores with hyperthreading

*EDIT:*
Of course this was too good to be true. They show the "hourly rate" as $0.361 but somehow the "effective rate" is $0.932. However they hell they get their numbers, you can not lease that many resources for less than 12 months @ $5,000 up front cost (or something like that, I don't know I give up!) I was assuming it was like the their other elastic instances and you could just pay by-the-hour and not worry about anything else. Oh well, it was a good idea XD

*EDIT2:*
So I crunched the numbers and figured it out. There *is* an upfront fee of $5k and then you pay $0.361/hr for the service. This makes the effective cost to run it for a full year $0.932/hr. That's a whopping $8,164.32 a year!!


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

With any luck I will be back online with my 4p in the next couple of days

what is now the best [email protected] client version and linux distro for best performance?

I just need to find my EVGA branded power cable for the 1200W EVGA SR-2 power supply and I can get it back running again... why cant it be a normal power supply cableeee i have like 15 of those


----------



## TheBlademaster01

@Gators

Anywhere between 200 and 350k PPD I'd imagine depending on the unit.

@BADBRO

Probably Debian or Ubuntu KDE flavor and v7 client with flags bigbeta and packet size set to large.

Or of course CLI and ditch GUIs


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> A question for you 2p/4p and bigadv guys: what kind of PPD can I expect from 2 E5-2670's? I would be running this under Linux on an Amazon EC2 (reserved high utilization) instance for ~4 days a month.
> 
> For anyone wondering why, my old 2p box costs $25-$30/mo to run just on electricity. Add in the heat it creates and we're looking at maybe ~$35/mo. That nets me ~600k points in a month. If I run he EC2 instance for 96 hours (4 days for the lazies) it would cost me $34.66. So if I can break 1 mil points in those four days for essentially the same cost it would be well worth it IMO. Same cost to me and a cooler computer room/office to boot!
> 
> Here are the specs from Amazon:
> 
> Instance Family: Compute optimized
> Instance Type: cc2.8xlarge
> Processor Arch: 64-bit
> vCPU: 32 *1
> ECU: 88
> Instance Storage (GB): 4 x 840
> Memory (GiB): 60.5
> Network Performance: 10 Gigabit *5
> 
> ****CC2 and CR1 Instances are backed by 2 x Intel Xeon E5-2670 processors, eight-cores with hyperthreading
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Of course this was too good to be true. They show the "hourly rate" as $0.361 but somehow the "effective rate" is $0.932. However they hell they get their numbers, you can not lease that many resources for less than 12 months @ $5,000 up front cost (or something like that, I don't know I give up!) I was assuming it was like the their other elastic instances and you could just pay by-the-hour and not worry about anything else. Oh well, it was a good idea XD
> 
> *EDIT2:*
> So I crunched the numbers and figured it out. There *is* an upfront fee of $5k and then you pay $0.361/hr for the service. This makes the effective cost to run it for a full year $0.932/hr. That's a whopping $8,164.32 a year!!


Yea, that's the problem with cloud services for this purpose. Either they get very expensive to get any performance or they are utterly slow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCTDBADBRO*
> 
> With any luck I will be back online with my 4p in the next couple of days
> 
> what is now the best [email protected] client version and linux distro for best performance?
> 
> I just need to find my EVGA branded power cable for the 1200W EVGA SR-2 power supply and I can get it back running again... why cant it be a normal power supply cableeee i have like 15 of those


I'd run v7 and Ubuntu 12.04 Server for simplicity sake. That's what i run on all my folding machines.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> @Gators
> 
> Anywhere between 200 and 350k PPD I'd imagine depending on the unit.


Pretty much, ranging from 245k (P8101) up to 355k (P8105) on my 2670's. 110-135k on a few SMP's I did.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> @BADBRO
> 
> Probably Debian or Ubuntu KDE flavor and v7 client with flags bigbeta and packet size set to large.
> 
> *Or of course CLI and ditch GUIs*


That, go server edition and no GUI is installed by default (Ubuntu at least).


----------



## arvidab

---


----------



## Go Gators!

Thanks for the fast responses. I'm sadface that I can't play with an uber machine.... now I just need to build one of my own


----------



## Hukkel

There are always people selling their current 2P and 4P systems to go bigger or a bit down because they have 4 or 5 running.
If you really want one you can get a decent deal with them.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Also watch deals on Ivy Bridge CPUs. They'll be expensive most likely but have stellar performance.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> A question for you 2p/4p and bigadv guys: what kind of PPD can I expect from 2 E5-2670's? I would be running this under Linux on an Amazon EC2 (reserved high utilization) instance for ~4 days a month.
> 
> For anyone wondering why, my old 2p box costs $25-$30/mo to run just on electricity. Add in the heat it creates and we're looking at maybe ~$35/mo. That nets me ~600k points in a month. If I run he EC2 instance for 96 hours (4 days for the lazies) it would cost me $34.66. So if I can break 1 mil points in those four days for essentially the same cost it would be well worth it IMO. Same cost to me and a cooler computer room/office to boot!
> 
> Here are the specs from Amazon:
> 
> Instance Family: Compute optimized
> Instance Type: cc2.8xlarge
> Processor Arch: 64-bit
> vCPU: 32 *1
> ECU: 88
> Instance Storage (GB): 4 x 840
> Memory (GiB): 60.5
> Network Performance: 10 Gigabit *5
> 
> ****CC2 and CR1 Instances are backed by 2 x Intel Xeon E5-2670 processors, eight-cores with hyperthreading


I run a CC2 instance for 40 hours a month during the foldathon and it pulls between 335-350k ppd depending on the WU. It costs about $100 usually but I get a huge discount so it's well worth it.


----------



## RushiMP

Just spun up a 2P E5-2689. Loaded Ubuntu 12.04 LTS x64. Everything seems to be working. Any advantage to going to a different distro or console mode only?


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Just spun up a 2P E5-2689. Loaded Ubuntu 12.04 LTS x64. Everything seems to be working. Any advantage to going to a different distro or console mode only?


I'm running 13.04 server edition because the newer kernel gave me an extra ~5k ppd but it's not much. Console only mode is better because you will have no wasted resources tied up in the GUI but again, it doesn't make much of a difference.


----------



## scubadiver59

As a heads-up to everyone in Coremageddon, I'll be posting and selling ALL my AMD 4Ps in the coming days.

That includes:

8x 6166HEs
4x 6124HEs
4x 6176SEs
4x SuperMicro motherboards
1x Asus motherboard
10x 90mm Noctua heatsinks and "double" fans
4x Evo 512 heatsinks and "single" fans (this is the "retro" mounting system using nuts/bolts, etc)
Memory (still up in the air on this but I may part with some)
2x SuperMicro chassis for the H8QLxx motherboards
See my profile for the system(s) particulars...

Reason? I'm going to concentrate on just Intel systems from now on due to the better PPD & TPF vs wattage used.

Anyone interested can contact me once I post them up. If nobody from OCN buys them, I will post them in [H] later and then FleaBay after that.

I'll be back on later tonight or early tomorrow and answer any PMs, or posts in this thread, regarding this post then...

Oh...can you say *TOP TEN* for OCN??!!!









Sorry, ZDngrfld ... but I couldn't wait any longer...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> As a heads-up to everyone in Coremageddon, I'll be posting and selling ALL my AMD 4Ps in the coming days.
> 
> That includes:
> 
> 8x 6166HEs
> 4x 6124HEs
> 4x 6176SEs
> 4x SuperMicro motherboards
> 1x Asus motherboard
> 10x 90mm Noctua heatsinks and "double" fans
> 4x Evo 512 heatsinks and "single" fans (this is the "retro" mounting system using nuts/bolts, etc)
> Memory (still up in the air on this but I may part with some)
> 2x SuperMicro chassis for the H8QLxx motherboards
> See my profile for the system(s) particulars...
> 
> Reason? I'm going to concentrate on just Intel systems from now on due to the better PPD & TPF vs wattage used.
> 
> Anyone interested can contact me once I post them up. If nobody from OCN buys them, I will post them in [H] later and then FleaBay after that.
> 
> I'll be back on later tonight or early tomorrow and answer any PMs, or posts regarding this post then...
> 
> Oh...can you say *TOP TEN* for OCN??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, ZDngrfld ... but I couldn't wait any longer...


So scuba, if I was to be, say interested in a 4p system, what kind of PPD does a 4p 6166HE do, and how much are you planning on for prices?


----------



## arvidab

I'd guess around 340k on the worst BA, 8101, mid 500k for better ones, such as 8105...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> I'd guess around 340k on the worst BA, 8101, mid 500k for better ones, such as 8105...












Those are definitely some nice numbers...


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> As a heads-up to everyone in Coremageddon, I'll be posting and selling ALL my AMD 4Ps in the coming days.
> 
> That includes:
> 
> 8x 6166HEs
> 4x 6124HEs
> 4x 6176SEs
> 4x SuperMicro motherboards
> 1x Asus motherboard
> 10x 90mm Noctua heatsinks and "double" fans
> 4x Evo 512 heatsinks and "single" fans (this is the "retro" mounting system using nuts/bolts, etc)
> Memory (still up in the air on this but I may part with some)
> 2x SuperMicro chassis for the H8QLxx motherboards
> See my profile for the system(s) particulars...
> 
> Reason? I'm going to concentrate on just Intel systems from now on due to the better PPD & TPF vs wattage used.
> 
> Anyone interested can contact me once I post them up. If nobody from OCN buys them, I will post them in [H] later and then FleaBay after that.
> 
> I'll be back on later tonight or early tomorrow and answer any PMs, or posts in this thread, regarding this post then...
> 
> Oh...can you say *TOP TEN* for OCN??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, ZDngrfld ... but I couldn't wait any longer...


Prices?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Sorry, ZDngrfld ... but I couldn't wait any longer...


About time!


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I'm running 13.04 server edition because the newer kernel gave me an extra ~5k ppd but it's not much. Console only mode is better because you will have no wasted resources tied up in the GUI but again, it doesn't make much of a difference.


I want to see if I am setup properly. What kind of TPF have you been getting. I have mainly been getting 8105 and its been quite variable from 16m-24m. Also, where the system would normally draw 400 watts its been only drawing 280-300 when it slows down. I wonder if it is not boosting properly.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

A lot of 4P Opteron users switching to Intel. Was it because of Ivy Scuba







?

Are you going to get Ivy-EX 15 cores?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Rushi you can get i7z for linux to see if the 2689s are throttling. 16m seems right, 24m not.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Rushi you can get i7z for linux to see if the 2689s are throttling. 16m seems right, 24m not.


I became suspicious when the system was originally loading 80% of the UPS, then randomly 60%, even in the same work unit. Dell BIOS fan control set to auto with HT, Turbo mode, and C-states enabled. Speedstep and NUMA is disabled. System fans are set to auto with the temps hovering in the high 70s under load. Could the Dell be keeping the temps too high on Auto for the turbo bins?

I used hardinfo, cpu-g, and procinfo, they all read 2600, but apparently they can be inaccurate and just report what the kernel thinks is going on. I am out at the moment, but I will try i7z and see if its 2600.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I have mine at 2496MHz and get 16.5 min TPF on P8105. I think you should enable speedstep and it should turbo up to 3000-3100MHz if you got C0/C1 QS chips. That is if tdp and heat allows it. Upper 70s is probably too hot for the turbo to really kick in.

How are you cooling the chips?


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I have mine at 2496MHz and get 16.5 min TPF on P8105. I think you should enable speedstep and it should turbo up to 3000-3100MHz if you got C0/C1 QS chips. That is if tdp and heat allows it. Upper 70s is probably too hot for the turbo to really kick in.
> 
> How are you cooling the chips?


Dell OEM 92mm heatsinks with Nidec 0.3A fans. They run too quiet, I suspect I need to change them from Auto in the BIOS to Medium for High.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Probably









That and enable speedstep


----------



## Hukkel

SCUBA NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO









Don't sell them all. Just when I wanted to join in the AMD fun


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Wow, Rushi I just looked at the pictures in your sig and I really dig your style man. The photography is great and the room looks like a sci-fi room, very inspiring. Your PCs look professional as well


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Wow, Rushi I just looked at the pictures in your sig and I really dig your style man. The photography is great and the room looks like a sci-fi room, very inspiring. Your PCs look professional as well


Thanks. I have a thing for the old heavy iron. So I turned on speedstep and loaded i7z, looks like now I am boosting to ~3120 on all cores and the UPS is hitting 80% again. Glad it was not a kernel issue. Thanks for help.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Beautiful!

I wish I had over 3GHz on my Xeons


----------



## DizZz

Fourth 8101 in a row. Gotta love it


----------



## RushiMP

It has gone cold dark and silent in my office. Wonder when the FAH servers will come back up. My feet are cold, needs some Fermi to warm them up.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Run Furmark


----------



## RushiMP

My UPS does not like the furmark


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I never had UPSes so I don't know









I never need the heat of Fermi though. It warms up the room too much. What's wrong with the servers though?


----------



## RushiMP

Looks like we are spinning up, everything started clicking and by voltage just dropped to 105V. man I have to get an electrician to my house.


----------



## RushiMP

This recent experience setting up and playing with Ubuntu makes me wonder if it may be time for a 4P Folding File Server to replace my old Dell Poweredge 2900.

I am eyeballing a Supermicro 8047R-7JRFT barebones. I should be able to get some compatible "Ed Scott" chips of eBay for about 2200, throw in some drives and ram and probably be done. Total cost with drives could be somewhere in the 7-8k range.

Many of you guys seem to have quite a bit of experience with Intel 4P rigs, any thoughts? I am looking at you Scuba


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Wait for Intel E5-4600 v2 family processors. They should be here in 1-4 weeks. More efficient, more cores, higher IPC and generally clocks


----------



## RushiMP

I just read an article about Intel E7 V2, why did I have to read that article. Why....


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, they are great. The Xeon E5 2697v2 already seems to beat 4P Abu Dhabi AMD systems, I can't even imagine what Xeon E7 systems will do, and cost sadly









E5 4650s are still about 13% faster than 2x 2697s though. I've found some E5-2695v2s for ~$780 a piece but I din't have that kind of money...


----------



## arvidab

4650 can be had for as little as ~475 USD, I want two 2697v2 at 2100k a pop... *E*d *S*ullivan editions that is. :/

Btw, I'm selling my working quad board and G34 water blocks in a couple of weeks (can't sell my hot CPU's here), look out in the for sale.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 4650 can be had for as little as ~475 USD, I want two 2697v2 at 2100k a pop... *E*d *S*ullivan editions that is. :/
> 
> Btw, I'm selling my working quad board and G34 water blocks in a couple of weeks (can't sell my hot CPU's here), look out in the for sale.


Are you joining Team Intel?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

He's already in "Team Intel". He has some 2670s.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, they are great. The Xeon E5 2697v2 already seems to beat 4P Abu Dhabi AMD systems, I can't even imagine what Xeon E7 systems will do, and cost sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E5 4650s are still about 13% faster than 2x 2697s though. I've found some E5-2695v2s for ~$780 a piece but I din't have that kind of money...


Some insider access? I have not seen any for sale yet.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> He's already in "Team Intel". He has some 2670s.


True. He has more AMD power though... Crossteamer!


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 4650 can be had for as little as ~475 USD, I want two 2697v2 at 2100k a pop... *E*d *S*ullivan editions that is. :/
> 
> Btw, I'm selling my working quad board and G34 water blocks in a couple of weeks (can't sell my hot CPU's here), look out in the for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joining Team Intel?
Click to expand...

Rather downsizing, I've rekindled my love for two other interests which are costly, photography and cars...
Will be selling a lot of computer parts in the coming weeks/months. For now only keeping my main (which will be my 2P 2011) and a TC machine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> He's already in "Team Intel". He has some 2670s.


Yea, my 4P are the only AMD in the house, have switched over to Intel on desktop a while back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, they are great. The Xeon E5 2697v2 already seems to beat 4P Abu Dhabi AMD systems, I can't even imagine what Xeon E7 systems will do, and cost sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E5 4650s are still about 13% faster than 2x 2697s though. I've found some E5-2695v2s for ~$780 a piece but I din't have that kind of money...
> 
> 
> 
> Some insider access? I have not seen any for sale yet.
Click to expand...

They are on taobao.com (~Chinese eBay). Occasionally they pop up on eBay.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Rather downsizing, I've rekindled my love for two other interests which are costly, photography and cars...


Ahh, I hear ya... I've had a hard time holding off on buying a car. I'm trying to make it until next summer, but we'll see if I can hold off. I've also been eying some new lenses as well... I gotta be frugal for a little while longer, and then I can splurge!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

For 2697 v2 you want to look at Q-spec "QEEY" which is QS version (C0) or QF19 (C1).


----------



## RushiMP

Told my wife to call the electrician. Bi^&ch rolled her eyes, but you damn well KNOW she did it.









Love, it means don't ask questions, do as your told, crap goes both ways...love it.


----------



## BWG

TC is kicking your behinds.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> 4650 can be had for as little as ~475 USD, I want two 2697v2 at 2100k a pop... *E*d *S*ullivan editions that is. :/
> 
> Btw, I'm selling my working quad board and G34 water blocks in a couple of weeks (can't sell my hot CPU's here), look out in the for sale.


Where you offing the cpus to?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> TC is kicking your behinds.


Half of the rigs weren't added until a week or two into the month... Wait until next month


----------



## RushiMP

Funny how this can become an obsession.


----------



## Hukkel

Things are not going well for coremageddon if everyone is selling their 4p systems.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Things are not going well for coremageddon if everyone is selling their 4p systems.


Hey, you'll probably get some new folders as well then.









But I think Primecoin miners (CPU only mining) have figured out that 4p's are the most efficient and cost effective way to mine these coins and make money, and guess who _might_ have said "Hey I think a 4p would be more efficient". Me.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I think most are just switching from AMD 4P to Intel 4P or even Ivy-EP/Ivy-EX since it cuts power consumption by a lot while in case of 4P systems outproduces it by a bit. Pretty sure Scuba won't settle down, the man is too hungry for PPD.

I do think that mining cuts into these forms of DC though.


----------



## RushiMP

How much money is there really to be made?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> How much money is there really to be made?


I don't know, depends on what your setup is like, I've made around $200 since May with a 7850 and 7950.

As for CPU mining, a single 2600k or 3570k can get $10 or $20 a week on average I think.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Don't know, never really bothered with it tbh. I do know that as soon as ASICs get developed for the instructions the production drops as well. I think early adopters really made a lot of money.

For me, it's a waste of electricity but I don't know enough so that can be it


----------



## TheBlademaster01

And how much did you pay for your electricity since May cam?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> And how much did you pay for your electricity since May cam?


Well it was around 30 cents per day until July, so $18 for those two months, then around 80 cents a day for August. (I shut my miners off during July, too hot here!)

So $18+$24= $42 paid in electricity.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

How much per kWh? That is really cheap electricity.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> How much per kWh? That is really cheap electricity.


It costs 10 cents per Kw/hr here, and with a single 7850 my rig pulled around 200W, so I guess my math was off, it cost 50 cents per day with a 7850, although it was making me a steady $2 per day before power.

Then I got a 7950 in July and started mining with it this month, which upped my power usage to 400W, which is around $1 a day (sorry for my off-math in the first post) but this setup is making me a solid $4 per day before power.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

That's about 50% the price here and you pay extra for overusage. That's neat though.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> That's about 50% the price here and you pay extra for overusage. That's neat though.


Holy cow, yeah we're lucky here, we don't have tiers of power usage and cost. I'd really love to get into solar power though, put some panels up on the house to use less power.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Scratch that, dollars are less than euros, it's actually 3x as expensive.

We pay 23 euro cents/kWh for electricity and 23 euro cents = 30 cents USD...

I learned in photovoltaics class that an area as large as the Sahara covered with high end solar panels could provide the entire planet with electrical energy


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Scratch that, dollars are less than euros, it's actually 3x as expensive.
> 
> We pay 23 euro cents/kWh for electricity and 23 euro cents = 30 cents USD...
> 
> I learned in photovoltaics class that an area as large as the Sahara covered with high end solar panels could provide the entire planet with electrical energy


Yeah I wish we'd stop focusing on taking all the oil out of the ground and exporting it to other countries for a cheap price. I like how the Euro countries conserve power and lots of people have solar panels. Here in NA most people could care less about conserving anything.

We should be focusing on solar power and wind power. Canada has TONS of empty space perfect for solar power and wind power.

I live in the prairies, we haven't had a real rain in over 3 weeks and everyday is constantly sunny and 30C+ and in the prairies there's lots of wind too... We have way more than enough space for a decent solar farm as well, oh well obviously our government doesn't see this point.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I guess it's just that we care because it hurts our wallets more









No one really runs air con at home here, certainly not on the scale as the americas (South included). Even in countries like Spain, Italy or Portugal. Gas and electricity are just too expensive so we all try to cut costs, there's no other choice


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I guess it's just that we care because it hurts our wallets more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one really runs air con at home here, certainly not on the scale as the americas (South included). Even in countries like Spain, Italy or Portugal. Gas and electricity are just too expensive so we all try to cut costs, there's no other choice


Yeah I've been to Germany before. I was surprised that water was so expensive that most people just leave the water on to get wet, turn it off, soap up, then turn rinse off and get out.

But Canada's game plan of take all the oil out as quick as possible for quick money isn't a good long lasting plan. We'll be screwed when we're out of oil..


----------



## ZDngrfld

You guys have it rough... I'm about to kick back down to the cheap power


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, you know. Typical example is that I didn't care about power before I had to pay for it. I bought 2 Fermi GPUs in 2010, had my 470s at clocks where they beat out a stock 580 (900MHz) in SLi and a power hungry C2Q with 45% overclock. Then I noticed how much money I wasted and now I try to get as much performance per Watt. Even just enabling Speedstep saves me a lot of money on all the systems.

I have however noticed that my father became a lot more careless with electricity though


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Scratch that, dollars are less than euros, it's actually 3x as expensive.
> 
> We pay 23 euro cents/kWh for electricity and 23 euro cents = 30 cents USD...
> 
> I learned in photovoltaics class that an area as large as the Sahara covered with high end solar panels could provide the entire planet with electrical energy


Is that the total charge or is there a facilities tax and other charges tacked on to that?

That's pretty cheap if its total. 10cents is just ridiculous.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Total price at night I believe. It's 2-3 cents higher over day and even more in summer from experience (no real numbers). If you use more than a median household you get extra charges as well.


----------



## RushiMP

The whole thing still seems silly to me.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> The whole thing still seems silly to me.


Mining? Yeah it did to me before too.

That was before I figured I could make a bit of money on it.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Mining? Yeah it did to me before too.
> 
> That was before I figured I could make a bit of money on it.


You would need a datacenter to get any real money out of it. What do you do with the bitcoins?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> You would need a datacenter to get any real money out of it. What do you do with the bitcoins?


I've bought some bitcoin securities with mine, and a couple games. So I'm having fun with them.


----------



## PR-Imagery

What exactly are bitcoins tho? No-one seems to be able to explain exactly what the data is.

If only I had technologically capable friends in college, would ship off some rigs for them to mine on; git det free lectricity.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> What exactly are bitcoins tho? No-one seems to be able to explain exactly what the data is.
> If only I had technologically capable friends in college, would ship off some rigs for them to mine on; git det free lectricity.


This website explains it pretty well I find: http://weusecoins.com/


----------



## RushiMP

Just seems like something with no real world fundamental value, being valued in something else (Currency) that really has no intrinsic value other than the faith we place in it.

It seems like a fabricated finite supply of something that really is nothing. The early players will get rich, everyone else will have some of nothing. Sounds like a pump and dump. Wait, are we talking about the dollar...


----------



## Hukkel

I thought CPU mining was useless and only GPUs are interesting.

What kind of money does a 4P get in revenues on a monthly basis? And can you actually transfer it is realworld money?

Solar power is not as easy as it sounds. I heard from a collegue who has panels they actually produce much more in spring than in summer. Because when they get hot they get inefficient. So you would need to cool them. So setting up the Sahara with them wouldn't be ideal.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I thought CPU mining was useless and only GPUs are interesting.
> 
> What kind of money does a 4P get in revenues on a monthly basis? And can you actually transfer it is realworld money?
> 
> Solar power is not as easy as it sounds. I heard from a collegue who has panels they actually produce much more in spring than in summer. Because when they get hot they get inefficient. So you would need to cool them. So setting up the Sahara with them wouldn't be ideal.


Places in Abu Dhabi are fully powered by solar panels. It's the difference between high end and mainstream ones. Also, they require maintenance over time. With the direct current photovoltaics deliver you could easily use the same source for cooling as well. That's also the difference between engineering and hobbying. I couldn't manage it tbh at this point. Semiconductors are difficult beasts to tame, think of all the yield issues and technology problems TSMC, GloFo and Intel still encounter after the experience they have in the field.

Read here if you want:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desertec

It depends on the semiconductors, how hard they saturate etc. even if efficiency drops with temperature (electricity always conduct less in heat) the light that drops daily on the Sahara is massive and is totally wasted as of now.


----------



## RushiMP

Question. Is there a way to run [email protected] in a sort of sandbox mode, like Prime95, so that it may be used as a stress test without the risk of returning crap data.

Because the real questions should not be 'Can it play crisis?', it should be 'Can it fold?'.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Question. Is there a way to run [email protected] in a sort of sandbox mode, like Prime95, so that it may be used as a stress test without the risk of returning crap data.
> 
> Because the real questions should not be 'Can it play crisis?', it should be 'Can it fold?'.


Is this what you're looking for?

http://fahbench.com/


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> http://fahbench.com/


But for CPUs


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> But for CPUs


It's both both:

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?p=242081

http://www.servethehome.com/folding-home-cpu-benchmark/


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> It's both both:
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?p=242081
> 
> http://www.servethehome.com/folding-home-cpu-benchmark/


Very cool. Thank you.


----------



## RoXQi3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Just seems like something with no real world fundamental value, being valued in something else (Currency) that really has no intrinsic value other than the faith we place in it.


For me and others with "why we fold" reasons, I think using my cycles for mining would just be...strange. What would i tell people? I do in fact speak quite openly about my folding, even if I'm not quite the evangelist yet.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoXQi3x*
> 
> For me and others with "why we fold" reasons, I think using my cycles for mining would just be...strange. What would i tell people? I do in fact speak quite openly about my folding, even if I'm not quite the evangelist yet.


I think [email protected] helps me justify my obsession with hardware. I used to game quite a bit, now work and toddlers keep me busy. My 'toys' should be used.


----------



## arvidab

Anyone else not getting BA's? Both my 2P and 4P got normal SMP.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Anyone else not getting BA's? Both my 2P and 4P got normal SMP.


I got two normal SMP units yesterday, but i'm back up with BA now.


----------



## arvidab

Yea, they are both downloading BA again, thankfully.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yea, they are both downloading BA again, thankfully.


I was hoping it was a server maintenance thing, and hoping even more that they were pulling the 8101, alas karma bit me and I've had nothing but 8101s since


----------



## arvidab

Haha, be careful with what you wish for.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Actually, aren't P8101 even worse than P6901?


----------



## arvidab

Yep.


----------



## anubis1127

Stupid p8101s.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I'm on a server that gives me an 8104 and an 8101 every day. It's getting boring/ killing my output.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I'm on a server that gives me an 8104 and an 8101 every day. It's getting boring/ killing my output.


I must be on the same one, it's pretty lame, I must admit.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I think I got my sr-2 running again.


Aaaaand my router broke, so my folders are both down.


----------



## anubis1127

Bollocks.


----------



## Jeppzer

Bloody ones sir.


----------



## anubis1127

Good call mate, cheers.


----------



## anubis1127

Well shutting the 2P down for a bit. I want to put it in a proper case, and will probably install windows on it for a while to do some GPU folding.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

First time Windows install on that rig?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> First time Windows install on that rig?


Yessir, should be...interesting, I'm guessing. Not sure if I want to go W8 pro, or W7 pro, I've got un-used keys for both ATM.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

W8 only works with 3109 and later, that made the decision for me not to upgrade


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> W8 only works with 3109 and later, that made the decision for me not to upgrade


Well there ya go, haha. I don't feel like messing with the BIOS, so W7 it is!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Identical reaction to mine


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

who wants to buy me a C19 power cable for my power supply so i can plug my 4p back in, i kinda mis-placed it... lol


----------



## ZDngrfld

So I've decided to take a wee bit of a break. I should be back in a week or so.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> So I've decided to take a wee bit of a break. I should be back in a week or so.


Don't be too long!









Feels weird that Anubis, and now you are going to be taking a bit of a break when I've been contemplating going offline for a week or so here soon too! Actually want to use my 4p for a render. Been putting it off for over a month.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Don't be too long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels weird that Anubis, and now you are going to be taking a bit of a break when I've been contemplating going offline for a week or so here soon too! Actually want to use my 4p for a render. Been putting it off for over a month.


Haha, and arvidab is talking about selling his 4P. I'll be back folding, I just had to move a GPU over to the Z9 for a little GPU folding, so I figured I'd give the CPUs a break while I'm in windows for a bit. I'll probably still turn on regular SMP at night, and during the FAT. Once I'm done temping on my 670 in TC, I plan on going back to Linux, and BA.


----------



## PR-Imagery

My 4p creeps ever closer to completion, but too sell my 6128s or not to sell my 6128s


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm back up!


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, they are great. The Xeon E5 2697v2 already seems to beat 4P Abu Dhabi AMD systems, I can't even imagine what Xeon E7 systems will do, and cost sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E5 4650s are still about 13% faster than 2x 2697s though. I've found some E5-2695v2s for ~$780 a piece but I din't have that kind of money...


I am curious to know where you read the article about E5 2697v2 beating 4P AMD Abu Dhabi. Care to share the info?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> I am curious to know where you read the article about E5 2697v2 beating 4P AMD Abu Dhabi. Care to share the info?


There are multiple CineBench results. I'll post some later when I'm not on mobile. Those are not the unlocked Abu Dhabi chips though. It comes to 2697v2 getting 34.5 points. And 6386 32.5 at 3.2GHz I think. In comparison, 2687Ws do 24.5.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> There are multiple CineBench results. I'll post some later when I'm not on mobile. Those are not the unlocked Abu Dhabi chips though. It comes to 2697v2 getting 34.5 points. And 6386 32.5 at 3.2GHz I think. In comparison, 2687Ws do 24.5.


In comparison, my chips do:



That is with them not OC'd.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

(Single 2697 v2) = 17.63

(Single 2697 v2) = 17.42

(Dual 2697 v2) = 32.5

(Dual 2697 v2) = 34.3

(Quad 6386 SE @2.7) = 29.07

(Quad 6386 SE @3.2) = 33.00

(Quad 4650) = 43.24


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> I am curious to know where you read the article about E5 2697v2 beating 4P AMD Abu Dhabi. Care to share the info?


Check this out. Record Cinebench runs on HWBOT:

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cinebench_r11.5/halloffame


----------



## BWG

Oh yeah?

Check out my record setting Cinebench run! Fastest ever!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

my cinebench score: Think I've hit ~34.5 with a bit of optimization. but this pic was sitting on my phone.









I feel suddenly antiquated with 2p setups kickin' my ass.


----------



## Kitler

Does core hack still work for 3930ks? I took my computer offline for a couple months, but am ready to get back to it. Noticed the guide has been locked without any reason why.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Never Tried BA on my 3930k, but IIRC people who have ran it have to push HIGH clocks to complete 81xx series WUs. I think in the realm of 4.9Ghz or higher. I'll have to do some hunting to find where I read that info.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

IMO the weird thing is AMD Magny Cours holding the world record due to other CPUs just not clocking or not clocking well.


----------



## arvidab

MC FTW!

BA on SB hex, people claim you have to have a OC of at least 4.8 and running native Linux. I have never done any testing myself.


----------



## Donkey1514

I'm coming back with 2687w's!!!!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> I'm coming back with 2687w's!!!!


and without a stats site. :wheeee:


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> and without a stats site. :wheeee:


I was just here for the free cookies....


----------



## TheBlademaster01

So you're going to buy Derick's chips?

You can also get 2670v2 from Taobao that should outperform it slightly and support PCI-e 3.0

Make sure you get the BIOS updated to 5004 or later.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

2695v2 are sweet spot though at 4800 yuan and 30P Cinebench points at stock.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> 2695v2 are sweet spot though at 4800 yuan and 30P Cinebench points at stock.


Not bad, do want..next time I have $1600 sitting around.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, Arvid and I could have had dual 2670v2 QS for 240 pounds or so in June


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, Arvid and I could have had dual 2670v2 QS for 240 pounds or so in June


----------



## TheBlademaster01

What's your musical affinity, 'nub?


----------



## anubis1127

I like a bit of everything now that I'm getting older.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Same, I used to listen to exclusively Hip Hop and R&B. Now I listen to about every style except rock, metal and dubstep. Though I'm not that old at all.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Same, I used to listen to exclusively Hip Hop and R&B. Now I listen to about every style except rock, metal and dubstep. Though I'm not that old at all.


I'm getting up there, born in 1981. Grew up on classic rock / oldies from listening to music with my dad in the garage, then teenage years brought Hip Hop / punk, then college was indie / emo / hardcore / punk, now I listen to a bit of everything, even old Country Western.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

1992

I listen to Soul, Jazz, R&B (old skool), funk, Latin and pop mostly. I do like John Lennon though.


----------



## anubis1127

I should listen to more jazz. Been on a Hip-Hop kick lately.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Check out the OP in the Jazz club


----------



## anubis1127

Will do.


----------



## Kitler

Out of curiosty,

What motherboard and processor is recommended for a 2P setup? I was thinking about building a new 4930k rig, however it seems that -bigadv on these cpus is no longer possible. It would seem for the same cost I could build a decent 2P rig. I have read that the E5-4650's can be had pretty cheap. Also I found this Z9PE-D16 motherboard. I am not sure if it is anything good. Are there any boards that allow for Overclocking?
I am looking to keep the power consumption low. In the future I would like to play around with some virtual machines, so if I could build something decent enough to do that, that would be awesome.

I am not too worried about getting the maximum PPD. I am more concerned with the ratio of PPD and power consumption.

Sorry for all the questions our 2P/4P guide is a little dated.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

If you want to use the rig purely for folding you should get a Supermicro X9DRL or other cheap board. Z9PA D8 should also be cost effective.

For using the rig for gaming or graphical workloads as well I'd recommend the Z9PE-D8 WS. Get a used board that is confirmed to work though as they can be dodgy straight from production. This board is also one of the only ones that are able to OC.

Supermicro has Hyper Speed but not all boards have this so you should do some research


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Out of curiosty,
> 
> What motherboard and processor is recommended for a 2P setup? I was thinking about building a new 4930k rig, however it seems that -bigadv on these cpus is no longer possible. It would seem for the same cost I could build a decent 2P rig. I have read that the E5-4650's can be had pretty cheap. Also I found this Z9PE-D16 motherboard. I am not sure if it is anything good. Are there any boards that allow for Overclocking?
> I am looking to keep the power consumption low. In the future I would like to play around with some virtual machines, so if I could build something decent enough to do that, that would be awesome.
> 
> I am not too worried about getting the maximum PPD. I am more concerned with the ratio of PPD and power consumption.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions our 2P/4P guide is a little dated.


Low power consumption, cheap chips, very, very little overclocking = 2P Intel Xeon E5 2600 series ES chips
High power consumption, moderately expensive chips, ability to overclock = 2P Intel Westmere chips
High power consumption, cheap chips but very expensive motherboard and ECC only memory, no overclocking = 4P Intel 4600 series ES chips
High power consumption, wide price range of chips, overclocking with ES chips = 4P AMD G34 chips


----------



## ZDngrfld

Also, take overclocking with the biggest grain of salt you can find when dealing with E5 processors. At the most you'll be able to hit a 104 bclk


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Also, take overclocking with the biggest grain of salt you can find when dealing with E5 processors. At the most you'll be able to hit a 104 bclk


Don't listen to this guy, he doesn't know a thing about 2P's.........







*owns 3*


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Low power consumption, cheap chips, very, very little overclocking = 2P Intel Xeon E5 2600 series ES chips
> High power consumption, moderately expensive chips, ability to overclock = 2P Intel Westmere chips
> High power consumption, cheap chips but very expensive motherboard and ECC only memory, no overclocking = 4P Intel 4600 series ES chips
> High power consumption, wide price range of chips, overclocking with ES chips = 4P AMD G34 chips


How limited are the E5 2600's on overclocking, say like a E5-2680?

Also,

What motherboard would you pair with that? Something pretty preferably


----------



## TheBlademaster01

104MHz bus usually means +100MHz.

Asus Z9PE D8 WS.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Low power consumption, cheap chips, very, very little overclocking = 2P Intel Xeon E5 2600 series ES chips
> High power consumption, moderately expensive chips, ability to overclock = 2P Intel Westmere chips
> High power consumption, cheap chips but very expensive motherboard and ECC only memory, no overclocking = 4P Intel 4600 series ES chips
> High power consumption, wide price range of chips, overclocking with ES chips = 4P AMD G34 chips
> 
> 
> 
> How limited are the E5 2600's on overclocking, say like a E5-2680?
> 
> Also,
> 
> What motherboard would you pair with that? Something pretty preferably
Click to expand...

Well, most probably no more than 104 BCLK, 2680 have a 31x multi for all core turbo so: 31*104=3224MHz. i could run my 2670's (30x turbo multi) at 104 just fine, changed PSU and it no longer booted, backed down to 100 and haven't looked into it further.

I'm running ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS, good board if you plan on using it as workstation/gaming. If you're gonna use it as server/folding rig I'd get a Supermicro, they have some nice 2P board which fits in a ATX form factor.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> I'm running ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS, good board if you plan on using it as workstation/gaming. If you're gonna use it as server/folding rig I'd get a Supermicro, they have some nice 2P board which fits in a ATX form factor.


^ This

My Z9PE-D8 WS has been stable after the initial RMA, but I'm afraid to do anything with it in fear of it dying... I also have a X9DRL-3F and I really like it. Onboard IPMI is so nice. ATX is also great since you can throw it into a sub $100 case without a problem.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Don't listen to this guy, he doesn't know a thing about 2P's.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *owns 3*


Ahem... 4


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Well, most probably no more than 104 BCLK, 2680 have a 31x multi for all core turbo so: 31*104=3224MHz. i could run my 2670's (30x turbo multi) at 104 just fine, changed PSU and it no longer booted, backed down to 100 and haven't looked into it further.
> 
> I'm running ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS, good board if you plan on using it as workstation/gaming. If you're gonna use it as server/folding rig I'd get a Supermicro, they have some nice 2P board which fits in a ATX form factor.


Is there any particular reason why the Z9PE-D8 would not be as good versus a Supermicro board? I am a big fan of black... So this is weighing heavily in this decision.









I love the one star reviews on Newegg. I wish the reliability was not so bad for these boards. I suppose there is not a big market for them in the corporate environment.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I'd say, read the Z9PE-D8 WS Owners thread. If you have a properly working board they are just superior to most if not all of the Supermicro boards, simply by the feature set. The thing it lacks are DIMM slots though (only 8).

Unless you want to build a specific server. Then the more expensive Supermicro boards might be a better choice (support for AIBs like SCSI, RAID and SAS controllers, NICs and as mentioned earlier more high density RAM upto 512GB).

The direct competitors of the Z9PE-D8 WS are the X9DAi and X9DA7.


----------



## arvidab

The SM boards isn't black, more the classic good ol' green pcb and plain white etc connectors.

The upside with the Z9PE-D8 WS is the added ports (PCIe slots, USB3, sound etc.) versus the SM which makes them more suitable for regular desktop work in my opinion.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, they are just aimed at consumers more. Like the SR-X with SLI, SSD caching and cleaner layout for most cases.

My guess is that the board is this dodgy because of the sheer amount of microcontrollers it uses to achieve the advertised things.


----------



## nova4005

The pieces for my 2p have started arriving, got the hyper 212 evo's in yesterday and x9DAi and the e5-4640's will be here today.







I can't wait to put this thing together. On another note I had never seen a hyper 212 before and these things are bigger than I had imagined. I will post more pics once everything arrives.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Some info on Ivy-EP

SKU list



Clock bins



Efficiency



(Source)

Packaging (left to right, LCC - MCC - HCC)



(Source - Review)


----------



## arvidab

Ahh, yes please.


----------



## Hukkel

These are only for 2P mobo's correct? A 4600 series would be for 4P systems.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

@Hukkel

E5-4600v2 should also work in 2P boards but have 4 QPI paths for 4P boards. These CPUs are just 2P processors, the predecessors of the current E5-2600 processors.

Intel also is going to release a third package with 15C/30T with 8 QPI links for 8P boards. It's called IVB-EX and will be E7-8800 v2


----------



## nova4005

Well the e5-4640 2p is running and I have it showing both cpus and the amount of ram installed. I will try to get it folding by tonight or in the morning. The only issue I see is the screen will flicker once every couple of minutes so I will have to look into that and if anyone has any thoughts I would appreciate any help? I am running ubuntu off of a flashdrive, but I don't see how that could be a problem. Here are some pics:


----------



## anubis1127

Very cool, glad to hear it worked for you.

Is that a 580 classified I see there? Haha, that is quite the display GPU. I'm not sure about the screen flicker, maybe install NV drivers if that is a 580 classy there.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Very cool, glad to hear it worked for you.
> 
> Is that a 580 classified I see there? Haha, that is quite the display GPU. I'm not sure about the screen flicker, maybe install NV drivers if that is a 580 classy there.


yeah that is the 580 classified, I will install drivers this evening and see what happens. I ran out of time this morning before work. I am hoping to fold with it if it does not impact BA too much, and if it does I have a few low end cards I can replace it with and then put it back in my other computer for a spare folding/boinc rig.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> The SM boards isn't black, more the classic good ol' green pcb and plain white etc connectors.
> 
> The upside with the Z9PE-D8 WS is the added ports (PCIe slots, USB3, sound etc.) versus the SM which makes them more suitable for regular desktop work in my opinion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I'd say, read the Z9PE-D8 WS Owners thread. If you have a properly working board they are just superior to most if not all of the Supermicro boards, simply by the feature set. The thing it lacks are DIMM slots though (only 8).
> 
> Unless you want to build a specific server. Then the more expensive Supermicro boards might be a better choice (support for AIBs like SCSI, RAID and SAS controllers, NICs and as mentioned earlier more high density RAM upto 512GB).
> 
> The direct competitors of the Z9PE-D8 WS are the X9DAi and X9DA7.


Thanks for your help guys +Rep to you







Well it seems like I have a new project to undertake. Now just to save one or two paychecks so I don't go bankrupt doing it.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Thanks for your help guys +Rep to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it seems like I have a new project to undertake. Now just to save one or two paychecks so I don't go bankrupt doing it.










Projects are fun!

The motherboard in the pictures that nova4005 posted on the last page are of the X9DAi.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Very cool, glad to hear it worked for you.
> 
> Is that a 580 classified I see there? Haha, that is quite the display GPU. I'm not sure about the screen flicker, maybe install NV drivers if that is a 580 classy there.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that is the 580 classified, I will install drivers this evening and see what happens. I ran out of time this morning before work. I am hoping to fold with it if it does not impact BA too much, and if it does I have a few low end cards I can replace it with and then put it back in my other computer for a spare folding/boinc rig.
Click to expand...

It will use one thread for ~40-45k PPD, lowering the smp-count to 30 (using odd numbers can be problematic), I'd guess you would still come out ahead in PPD but at the cost of higher power consumption leading to a decrease in efficiency.


----------



## nova4005

installing nvidia drivers fixed the flickering, and folding is setup and supposedly is downloading a wu. I will get HFM setup in the morning so I can tell what kind of numbers I am getting. Also what does everyone use to keep an eye on temps and resources, are there any favorites?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> installing nvidia drivers fixed the flickering, and folding is setup and supposedly is downloading a wu. I will get HFM setup in the morning so I can tell what kind of numbers I am getting. Also what does everyone use to keep an eye on temps and resources, are there any favorites?


Cool. I would recommend some type of conky setup if you have the GUI installed, and want it to look cool.

I don't usually bother with gui so I'm fine with i7z for CPU temps. Check it out here: http://code.google.com/p/i7z/


----------



## nova4005

Thanks Anubis, I will look into that. I did not really need the gui but I did not think to install without it.


----------



## DizZz

for temps I use:

Code:



Code:


lm-sensors

for finding out what cpu speed you're running at I use:

Code:



Code:


lscpu

for seeing how much resources Fah is consuming I use:

Code:



Code:


top

for checking WU progress and calculating ppd I use:

Code:



Code:


cat /var/lib/fahclient/log.txt


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> for temps I use:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> lm-sensors
> 
> for finding out what cpu speed you're running at I use:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> lscpu
> 
> for seeing how much resources Fah is consuming I use:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> top
> 
> for checking WU progress and calculating ppd I use:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cat /var/lib/fahclient/log.txt


This seems pretty simple as well, I will give this a look as well. thanks Dizzz

I also did not setup the 580 classified to fold yet, because I want to see numbers from the 2p first so I can see what I get without it.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> This seems pretty simple as well, I will give this a look as well. thanks Dizzz


to setup lm-sensors...

Code:



Code:


sudo apt-get install lm-sensors

and then just run:

Code:



Code:


sensors

and it will tell you each core's temperature, your motherboard chipset, your gpu, and any other cards you have installed (raid, etc.).


----------



## nova4005

Hfm.net is reporting 207k after 3% on an 8104 wu. I will to wait and see if it goes up.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Hfm.net is reporting 207k after 3% on an 8104 wu. I will to wait and see if it goes up.


Should go up to around 300k when you populate those memory slots! It's annoying to have to buy at the bare minimum 8 dimms...


----------



## anubis1127

I only got a 20k PPD boost going from 4dimms to 8dimms


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I only got a 20k PPD boost going from 4dimms to 8dimms


He's running single channel unless he had some other dimms he threw in there


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> He's running single channel unless he had some other dimms he threw in there


Oh, hah.


----------



## nova4005

Yeah I am only running 1 stick per cpu. That was just to test and make sure everything would work before I bought more ram. Is that 8 dimms per cpu or in total? I may need to switch out ram because 3 more sets of the ram I already have is $248 but would give me 32gb or ram total.

edit: now that I think about it 32gb would be nice if I ever wanted to do anything different with the machine. I will look around and see if I can find any better deals.


----------



## anubis1127

In my case it was 8 dimms total for quad channel. That is the main thing, populating enough dimms for quad channel.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> In my case it was 8 dimms total for quad channel. That is the main thing, populating enough dimms for quad channel.


Would I have to buy quad channel or will dual channel become quad channel with enough dimms? I don't know much about different kinds of ram.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Would I have to buy quad channel or will dual channel become quad channel with enough dimms? I don't know much about different kinds of ram.


The kit type doesn't matter, enough dual channel will become quad channel.

I like buying full kits because in theory they are all warrantied to work together. Where if you bought 4 2x4gb kits, they are not guaranteed to play nice, although they should, and probably almost always would.


----------



## nova4005

What ram did go with in your 2p? I can buy 2 sets of gskill quad channel for $160 on newegg which is a lot less than 3 more sets of dual channel. This may be the better way to go.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> What ram did go with in your 2p? I can buy 2 sets of gskill quad channel for $160 on newegg which is a lot less than 3 more sets of dual channel. This may be the better way to go.


I originally went with this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231500&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Memory+%28Desktop+Memory%29-_-G.SKILL-_-20231500

But that was because the asus z9pe-d8 ws board had is listed as compatible. I wanted 1866+ for better memory bandwidth for folding A5 WUs. Come to find out the board only runs RAM at 1600Mhz, I think Asus has come out and admitted as much on their forum now, but at the time it sounded sweet.

Then I decided to get RAM that would match the board's blue highlights better, so I picked up a bunch of dual channel kits, these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231400 From DizZz on the forum here for cheap.

What do you have for RAM now, and how much are you looking to spend? For regular DDR3 g.skill seems to be the way to go for value.


----------



## nova4005

I have a set of these right now, but I did not buy them I got them with a motherboard purchase a while back. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428 I was looking at getting 3 sets of these but the are $82 a set on newegg, so I may be better off switching completely if 8 dimms is the way to go for better folding. I would like to stay around the $150 range and 16gb-32gb total?

The gskill are running fine in this system so I probably would like to stay with gskill with whatever I go with.


----------



## DizZz

This is what I have been using in my rig since day one. I have been running my 2p for 134 days straight 24/7 folding and I haven't encountered one error yet or had any problems.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231427


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> This is what I have been using in my rig since day one. I have been running my 2p for 134 days straight 24/7 folding and I haven't encountered one error yet or had any problems.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231427


I saw those as well, those are some that I am looking at, and I am also looking at these : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231493 for around the same price.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I saw those as well, those are some that I am looking at, and I am also looking at these : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231493 for around the same price.


Those would work.

Slightly cheaper here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231514 -z series instead of -x but same timings / speed.

For an extra $30 (for 2 kits) over the kit you were looking at you can get CL7, and low voltage still @ 1.5V: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231514


----------



## nova4005

Will cl7 make a difference in folding on a 2p?


----------



## nova4005

I ended up going with the set I posted about earlier the 2 sets of the quad channel Gskill.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

2697v2 with overclocking


----------



## anubis1127

dang, that is speedy.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, that's getting into 4x E5-4650 territory


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projects are fun!
> 
> The motherboard in the pictures that nova4005 posted on the last page are of the X9DAi.


Is the reliability on the Sun Micro boards any better than the Asus ones? After taking time to read the reviews I am a little scared of the Asus server board


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yes, reliability and quality check is much better on SM. They also have more experience in the field.


----------



## RushiMP

I swear my 2P folds faster when I am surfing the web on it, the TPF goes down considerably from the time I wake the monitor out of sleep to the time I leave the unit to fold.

Ubuntu 12.04 with Nvidia NVS 300 and latest Nvidia drivers.

Seems like some others have had similar experiences. Weird, or common bug?

I just tried disabling the screen timeout and I will just power off the monitor. I will check back on it later night and see if it made a difference.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I have heard of it before but I never found out what was causing it tbh


----------



## Kitler

Alright I think I have narrowed down my motherboard selection to X9DR7-LN4F-O or the X9DAi-O.

It is a hard decision and really just comes down to what I want to use it for. I like that the X9DR7 has SAS ports because in the future I would like to play around with those. Also it has IPMI which would be interesting to play around with.

On the flip-side the x9DAi has items such as USB 3.0 and also does not need narrow ILM coolers.

Do you guys have any thoughts/input?

I have also come up with more questions (This time in list form _yaaaaay lists_):

How is the video card compatibility on boards such as the X9DR7?
Has anyone rackmounted there 2P/4P folders?
Has anyone ever watercooled a rackmounted computer? (I would think the cases are pretty restricting for this)
Would chasiss such as this work?
What type of coolers work with Narrow ILM? It looked like EK makes brackets compatible with such designs, but I am not sure what non-wc options there are out there
How big of a powersupply should I buy? I am aware that the powersupply needs two 8pin EPS connectors and it appears those are mostly available on PSU's over 1000watts
Where is a good place to buy e5-2600s? I have been looking for either 2680s or 2690s on ebay, but there are not too many results. Is there a secret place to buy these I don't know about?
Additional input/opinions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks again for your help guys.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I have heard of it before but I never found out what was causing it tbh


Aliens


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I have heard of it before but I never found out what was causing it tbh


Nanomachines


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I swear my 2P folds faster when I am surfing the web on it, the TPF goes down considerably from the time I wake the monitor out of sleep to the time I leave the unit to fold.
> 
> Ubuntu 12.04 with Nvidia NVS 300 and latest Nvidia drivers.
> 
> Seems like some others have had similar experiences. Weird, or common bug?
> 
> I just tried disabling the screen timeout and I will just power off the monitor. I will check back on it later night and see if it made a difference.


Not a bug, just me using your machines for my own evil plots when you're not on them. I'm very good at being like those toys from Toy Story. As soon as RushiMP walks back in the room I stop everything I'm doing instantly. Thanks for the free CPU cycles


----------



## Kitler

Well I started buying stuff for my 2P Rig last night.

So Far

X9DR3-3F-O motherboard
SeaSonic X-850 for a powersupply
ARK IPC-4U600 for case
I am going to buy a Tripp Lite rack after I finish building this rig which I will throw in my closet.
Still trying to find the best deal on RAM though and waiting for a good deal on a QB79.

I also found these Dynatron R13 coolers that work in narrow ILM or these Noctua NH-U9DXI-4s that will also work. Was wondering what you guys thought about them.

Thanks for your guys help especially ZDngrfld, TheBlademaster01, and anubis1127


----------



## arvidab

If noise is a an issue, the Noctuas would win hands down. They are however, twice as expensive but I'd guess that the performance is a better than the Dynatrons, whether you'd need the better cooling performance or not I'd say you wouldn't really benefit from them unless you're running a high ambient temps. If I had to choose between those two, I'd go with the Noctuas purely because I'm concerned with noise (I don't have a server room







).

For reference, I'm using Hyper 212's and running in the low 50's on the hottest cores on my 2670's, ambient ~20C. Theoretically I could run a 40-50C-ish ambient and still be OK.

I don't know what your closet look like, but when I hear that I picture a closed small space, just make sure you have proper ventilation.


----------



## anubis1127

+1 to the Noctuas given those two options.


----------



## ZDngrfld

There's also the Supermicro SNK-P0050AP4. It comes with Screws & Springs for Both Square and Narrow ILMs. I'd be worried about temperatures in the closet as well. These CPUs run on the cooler side, but I've always had them in an average sized room with decent cooling so I haven't deal with high ambient temps.


----------



## nova4005

In the HFM.net options what settings give the most accurate ppd calculations (last 3 frames, all frames?) and then the one underneath about (download, or frame time)? Also the new ram is in and working great!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> In the HFM.net options what settings give the most accurate ppd calculations (last 3 frames, all frames?) and then the one underneath about (download, or frame time)? Also the new ram is in and working great!


All frames, based upon download time. That is good to hear.


----------



## bwhiten

Using 212 EVOs here on a 2P and a 4P. They work well with Narrow ILM and no modifications. Very quiet and not overly expensive.
Temps are in the high 50s Celcius with a high ambient of 90F.
ANY type of server oriented fan (x4) is going to drive you insane after a few days if you "live" close to that closet.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> There's also the Supermicro SNK-P0050AP4. It comes with Screws & Springs for Both Square and Narrow ILMs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> I don't know what your closet look like, but when I hear that I picture a closed small space, just make sure you have proper ventilation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> Using 212 EVOs here on a 2P and a 4P. They work well with Narrow ILM and no modifications. Very quiet and not overly expensive.
> Temps are in the high 50s Celcius with a high ambient of 90F.
> ANY type of server oriented fan (x4) is going to drive you insane after a few days if you "live" close to that closet.


I should probably clarify the situation.
When I say closet it is more like 7ft by 4 ft space with two sets of 8ft tall bi-fold doors spanning the front of it. Also the ceilings are around 11 feet tall because its a loft. So its about 304 cubic feet total in this space.

My thought is if the temps get too high the doors can be opened which essentially makes it apart of the entire room. That rack I linked is only a 25U rack so it won't even come close to going over the top of the doors. I was going to get a temperature monitor to put in the space to check the ambient temps. I am hoping it is enough space though that I don't have to run it with the doors open. I wish I owned the apartment. I would just cut a whole in the back of the wall and slap a vent on there to suck the air out









Not sure if that helps clarify. I will make a build log and take some pictures when I start getting the parts









As a college student it is like the coolest pad ever, but of course I have no friends to enjoy it with. Forever alone. It will be just me and my computers. Thats okay they keep me warm and treat me right.


----------



## Kitler

What is a reasonable price for QB79 (E5-2680)?

I have been tracking the prices on ebay over the week and it seems most are around the $525-$550 range. I could have sworn I saw one for $300 though. It would seem like the prices should be lower because the v2's just came out.

This one has been up all week though, but it looks like it ships from China. Seems a little sketchy.

There is also this one but the sellers feedback is questionable.

Thanks for letting me spam this thread with questions by the way.







Packages start arriving on Monday. So excite.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Seems about right for those chips, you can get E5-2695V2 for 580 dollars from Taobao (China) or E5-4650 for somewhat cheaper as well. I believe that the E5-2695V2 are ES2 chips so you should ask a member named, psyq, if you want feedback before you buy. That seller seems reputable though, most of these chips come here from China.

E:

That would be 780 on the 2695v2, OCN being slow and hard to edit


----------



## arvidab

500-550 USD is what the prices could be expected to be on Ebay on 2680. Sometimes they do pop up at a lower price, but they usually get snatched pretty quickly.


----------



## anubis1127

Yeah, that price seems about right. The one you saw go for ~$300 was probably an anomaly. I haven't looked recently but months ago when I picked up mine (QB79s), they were $450-550 each it seemed like.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*


What 's up with your 2670's? I noticed that they were performing significantly worse than my 2670's. I'm looking at your current P8104 wit a TPF of 11:37, I'm running in the mid-low 10's on that one. With OC I'm running an avg. TPF of 10:12 but you should at least be in the 10min bracket, mid-10 I'd say.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I had varying TPF on my 8104s as well. 0:30-0:50 difference between the units.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> What 's up with your 2670's? I noticed that they were performing significantly worse than my 2670's. I'm looking at your current P8104 wit a TPF of 11:37, I'm running in the mid-low 10's on that one. With OC I'm running an avg. TPF of 10:12 but you should at least be in the 10min bracket, mid-10 I'd say.


I got some weird ones from a while ago that I haven't seen on ebay again. The seller said they were but I'm not entirely sure of that. They run at 2.6 instead of 2.7 and all-core is 2.9.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Are they ES2 or C0?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Are they ES2 or C0?


They're 2.5 actually and I believe they're C0. QB84. I can only find them on taobao


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Are they ES2 or C0?
> 
> 
> 
> They're 2.5 actually and I believe they're C0. QB84. I can only find them on taobao
Click to expand...

Ah, OK. Mine is 26x base and turbo up to 30x on all core. QB7A, C0 I believe.


----------



## scubadiver59

I'm beginning to wonder about you guys...paying $1k for the CPUs of a 2P 26xx system when you can score some $295 (or less) E5-4640s (see link below) for a great 4P system.

You can probably get the CPUs for even less, I'd offer $250...it's what I paid for mine a few months ago.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-SANDY-BRIDGE-EP-E5-4640-2-4GHz-Processor-QB87-20MB-8-CORE-LGA-2011-/321207752768?pt=CPUs&hash=item4ac9795840

True, the mobo is ~$500 more, but....THE PPD!!!! (939k-964k)


----------



## scubadiver59

Or even some E7-8850s for only $325!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E7-8850-10-Core-2-0GHz-24MB-Q4PL-ES-AT80615007446AAProcessor-/321211742139?pt=US_Server_CPUs_Processors&hash=item4ac9b637bb

Of course, the mobo would be a bit more expensive...if you can find one (I couldn't find a barebones model)...but if you have some spare cash laying around, there's this nice little 5U SuperMicro 8x CPU system for only $10k!!









http://www.supermicro.com/products/system/5U/5086/SYS-5086B-TRF.cfm

Just think of it...160 threads of folding power in *ONE* box!!!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Power consumption most likely and for me the use of Windows 7.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder about you guys...paying $1k for the CPUs of a 2P 26xx system when you can score some $295 (or less) E5-4640s (see link below) for a great 4P system.
> 
> You can probably get the CPUs for even less, I'd offer $250...it's what I paid for mine a few months ago.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-SANDY-BRIDGE-EP-E5-4640-2-4GHz-Processor-QB87-20MB-8-CORE-LGA-2011-/321207752768?pt=CPUs&hash=item4ac9795840
> 
> True, the mobo is ~$500 more, but....THE PPD!!!! (939k-964k)


I think the key here is efficiency, PPD/W. And outright power consumption.

Your 4640's isn't doing 900k+ on any unit if I'm not mistaken. And 4650's start at 400 USD, usually around 500 USD on the Bay.

Same thing about that 8xE7, it'd be cool as heck to have but I wouldn't wanna pay the power bill for it.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Just think of it...160 threads of folding power in *ONE* box!!!


I wouldn't waste the money on the old E7s. They're pretty inefficient. IVB-EX will be another story


----------



## anubis1127

Power consumption, and use of Windows for gaming is why I went 2P instead of 4P.


----------



## Kitler

When did ram get so expensive? I just need to buy Ram and coolers now. Just bought QB79s for $540 each. I probably could have found cheaper, but my case looks so sad without any processors in it. Will post pictures tonight.


----------



## arvidab

Since the fire...
Tbh though, RAM prices have gone steadily up the past year. You're better off than me though, 130€ per stick...


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Since the fire...
> Tbh though, RAM prices have gone steadily up the past year. You're better off than me though, 130€ per stick...










Sweet jeebus.

Is there any recommended sticks? I am trying to decide if I should fork out for the ECC registered RAM which is about $56 for each 4gb stick. Apparently Samsung Miracle memory doesn't exist anymore, which was what I bought last time I needed RAM.

Also, I need two sticks for both processors correct?

I went on a buying spree today after I found out that my paid internship is getting extended


----------



## TheBlademaster01

RAM was seeing a low price point last year due to overproduction, bad sales of Win 8 OEM PCs and thus low demand. Now they tuned down production and offer/demand ratio has been a lot more healthy for Infineon, hynix etc.

I don't know if the fire is going to bring additional costs though...


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Since the fire...
> Tbh though, RAM prices have gone steadily up the past year. You're better off than me though, 130€ per stick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet jeebus.
> 
> Is there any recommended sticks? I am trying to decide if I should fork out for the ECC registered RAM which is about $56 for each 4gb stick. Apparently Samsung Miracle memory doesn't exist anymore, which was what I bought last time I needed RAM.
> 
> Also, I need two sticks for both processors correct?
> 
> I went on a buying spree today after I found out that my paid internship is getting extended
Click to expand...

You only really NEED one module per CPU for it to boot and run, however performance will be limited. I'd recommend four modules per CPU as it is quad channel. Now, I haven't tested running less than four/each, I think BM01 had some performance issue with running just two/each, but that wasn't folding though.

What are you going to do with the rig? You don't need ECC RAM for it to work, but if you're gonna run critical stuff on it you might wanna get that, or if you're planning on upgrading to IB-EP. The 130€ I quoted above is for one module á 16GB ECC, I don't need that much but I will be needing ECC soon (IB-EP), idk if it's just for my particular board or what.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I don't know if the fire is going to bring additional costs though...


They sure gonna blame it anyway...


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> You only really NEED one module per CPU for it to boot and run, however performance will be limited. I'd recommend four modules per CPU as it is quad channel. Now, I haven't tested running less than four/each, I think BM01 had some performance issue with running just two/each, but that wasn't folding though.
> 
> What are you going to do with the rig? You don't need ECC RAM for it to work, but if you're gonna run critical stuff on it you might wanna get that, or if you're planning on upgrading to IB-EP. The 130€ I quoted above is for one module á 16GB ECC, I don't need that much but I will be needing ECC soon (IB-EP), idk if it's just for my particular board or what.
> They sure gonna blame it anyway...


Man, eight modules of ram is expensive. I was planning on getting only two to four modules. The max amount of ram you can run without ECC is 32Gbs correct?

Will there really be a performance hit if I am not running in quad channel?

I am going to be running a bunch of virtual machines in Xen server along with [email protected]


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yes there's a penalty. You can check my build log in my sig for some details (index in 3rd posts, last update is what you want).

8x8 or 64GB is max.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yes there's a penalty. You can check my build log in my sig for some details (index in 3rd posts, last update is what you want).
> 
> 8x8 or 64GB is max.


Our boards can do 128GB with ECC I think. Oh I get it, nvm.


----------



## Kitler

I made a build log found here. It is probably not the most exciting thing ever, but I thought I would mention it in case anybody was interested.









I talked myself out of ECC Registered, because I realized that even if I did buy registered I would not really see the benefit. The only way I could reach the 512GB cap is if I bought 16GB dimms. Those are going for almost $200 each and I am still in college...

What are people buying for desktop ram these days? I am sad Miracle memory no longer exists. It was only $30 for two 4gb sticks.


----------



## arvidab

Luckily I still have a few sets if Samsungs Wonder RAM, bought a bunch a while back...

G.Skill is usually well priced and they have nice performing models. I try to stay away from all things Corsair, otherwise their Vengeance lineup is also pretty popular. Crucial is another fine option. Go for some 1600 memory, it will be beneficial over 1333 and probably easier to find too.


----------



## anubis1127

Can I has your wonder RAM?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Unfortunately have to shut the ol' 4p McFoldy for a couple of weeks. Going on a long business trip. A few days shy of the 100M mark.









Oh well. She'll be back online Oct 21 (ish). hopefully in time for the FAT.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I just finally got to using the stuff you sent me









Encountered a lot of trouble setting up WC in a small case so I used nearly everything, even the smaller peripherals lol. There was some nifty stuff in there


----------



## Hukkel

Pics or get out.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I'm on mobile atm. There are pics in the Brass Bottom Boys thread. It's pretty messy though.


----------



## nova4005

I had an 8101 finish last night and was reported to stanford, but the log file said that the server said there was a problem with the unit. This is the first time I have had a unit fail like that but I did not have any errors while the unit was working so I am not sure where to look for the problem at, if anyone has any suggestions that would be great?

Here is the log for that unit if it helps:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[11:45:15] - Will indicate memory of 16019 MB
[11:45:15] - Connecting to assignment server
[11:45:15] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[11:45:15] Posted data.
[11:45:15] Initial: 8F80; - Successful: assigned to (128.143.231.201).
[11:45:15] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[11:45:15] Loaded queue successfully.
[11:45:15] Sent data
[11:45:15] Connecting to http://128.143.231.201:8080/
[11:45:21] Posted data.
[11:45:21] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 30306368)
[11:45:35] - Downloaded at ~2114 kB/s
[11:45:35] - Averaged speed for that direction ~1450 kB/s
[11:45:35] + Received work.
[11:45:35] Trying to send all finished work units
[11:45:35] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[11:45:35] + Closed connections
[11:45:35]
[11:45:35] + Processing work unit
[11:45:35] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[11:45:35] Core found.
[11:45:35] Working on queue slot 02 [October 3 11:45:35 UTC]
[11:45:35] + Working ...
[11:45:35] - Calling './FahCore_a5.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 02 -np 32 -checkpoint 15 -verbose -lifeline 3201 -version 634'

[11:45:35]
[11:45:35] *

*
[11:45:35] [email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
[11:45:35] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[11:45:35]
[11:45:35] Preparing to commence simulation
[11:45:35] - Looking at optimizations...
[11:45:35] - Created dyn
[11:45:35] - Files status OK
[11:45:37] - Expanded 30305856 -> 33158020 (decompressed 109.4 percent)
[11:45:37] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=30305856 data_size=33158020, decompressed_data_size=33158020 diff=0
[11:45:38] - Digital signature verified
[11:45:38]
[11:45:38] Project: 8101 (Run 6, Clone 6, Gen 307)
[11:45:38]
[11:45:38] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[11:45:38] Entering M.D.
[11:45:44] Mapping NT from 32 to 32
[11:45:48] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps (0%)
[12:07:54] Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps (1%)
[12:29:37] Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps (2%)
[12:51:22] Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps (3%)
[13:12:59] Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps (4%)
[13:34:43] Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps (5%)
[13:56:22] Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps (6%)
[14:18:02] Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps (7%)
[14:39:43] Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps (8%)
[15:01:26] Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps (9%)
[15:23:04] Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps (10%)
[15:44:58] Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps (11%)
[16:06:41] Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps (12%)
[16:28:20] Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps (13%)
[16:50:00] Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps (14%)
[17:11:33] Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps (15%)
[17:33:10] Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps (16%)
[17:42:18] - Autosending finished units... [October 3 17:42:18 UTC]
[17:42:18] Trying to send all finished work units
[17:42:18] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[17:42:18] - Autosend completed
[17:54:47] Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps (17%)
[18:16:30] Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps (18%)
[18:38:08] Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps (19%)
[18:59:48] Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps (20%)
[19:21:29] Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps (21%)
[19:43:07] Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps (22%)
[20:04:47] Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps (23%)
[20:26:24] Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps (24%)
[20:48:03] Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps (25%)
[21:09:45] Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps (26%)
[21:31:27] Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps (27%)
[21:53:08] Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps (28%)
[22:14:43] Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps (29%)
[22:36:21] Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps (30%)
[22:57:56] Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps (31%)
[23:19:36] Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps (32%)
[23:41:13] Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps (33%)
[23:42:18] - Autosending finished units... [October 3 23:42:18 UTC]
[23:42:18] Trying to send all finished work units
[23:42:18] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[23:42:18] - Autosend completed
[00:02:51] Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps (34%)
[00:24:28] Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps (35%)
[00:46:12] Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps (36%)
[01:07:53] Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps (37%)
[01:29:31] Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps (38%)
[01:51:14] Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps (39%)
[02:12:54] Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps (40%)
[02:34:34] Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps (41%)
[02:56:09] Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps (42%)
[03:17:49] Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps (43%)
[03:39:25] Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps (44%)
[04:01:04] Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps (45%)
[04:22:44] Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps (46%)
[04:44:20] Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps (47%)
[05:06:02] Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps (48%)
[05:27:41] Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps (49%)
[05:42:18] - Autosending finished units... [October 4 05:42:18 UTC]
[05:42:18] Trying to send all finished work units
[05:42:18] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[05:42:18] - Autosend completed
[05:49:20] Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps (50%)
[06:10:59] Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps (51%)
[06:32:40] Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps (52%)
[06:54:19] Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps (53%)
[07:16:00] Completed 135000 out of 250000 steps (54%)
[07:37:37] Completed 137500 out of 250000 steps (55%)
[07:59:14] Completed 140000 out of 250000 steps (56%)
[08:20:54] Completed 142500 out of 250000 steps (57%)
[08:42:29] Completed 145000 out of 250000 steps (58%)
[09:04:09] Completed 147500 out of 250000 steps (59%)
[09:25:45] Completed 150000 out of 250000 steps (60%)
[09:47:23] Completed 152500 out of 250000 steps (61%)
[10:09:02] Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps (62%)
[10:30:42] Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps (63%)
[10:52:21] Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps (64%)
[11:14:00] Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps (65%)
[11:35:40] Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps (66%)
[11:42:18] - Autosending finished units... [October 4 11:42:18 UTC]
[11:42:18] Trying to send all finished work units
[11:42:18] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[11:42:18] - Autosend completed
[11:57:19] Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps (67%)
[12:19:01] Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps (68%)
[12:40:42] Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps (69%)
[13:02:23] Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps (70%)
[13:24:02] Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps (71%)
[13:45:45] Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps (72%)
[14:07:26] Completed 182500 out of 250000 steps (73%)
[14:29:05] Completed 185000 out of 250000 steps (74%)
[14:50:44] Completed 187500 out of 250000 steps (75%)
[15:12:21] Completed 190000 out of 250000 steps (76%)
[15:33:58] Completed 192500 out of 250000 steps (77%)
[15:55:38] Completed 195000 out of 250000 steps (78%)
[16:17:19] Completed 197500 out of 250000 steps (79%)
[16:38:56] Completed 200000 out of 250000 steps (80%)
[17:00:34] Completed 202500 out of 250000 steps (81%)
[17:22:14] Completed 205000 out of 250000 steps (82%)
[17:42:18] - Autosending finished units... [October 4 17:42:18 UTC]
[17:42:18] Trying to send all finished work units
[17:42:18] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[17:42:18] - Autosend completed
[17:43:53] Completed 207500 out of 250000 steps (83%)
[18:05:34] Completed 210000 out of 250000 steps (84%)
[18:27:12] Completed 212500 out of 250000 steps (85%)
[18:48:48] Completed 215000 out of 250000 steps (86%)
[19:10:23] Completed 217500 out of 250000 steps (87%)
[19:32:01] Completed 220000 out of 250000 steps (88%)
[19:53:36] Completed 222500 out of 250000 steps (89%)
[20:15:14] Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps (90%)
[20:36:54] Completed 227500 out of 250000 steps (91%)
[20:58:31] Completed 230000 out of 250000 steps (92%)
[21:20:11] Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps (93%)
[21:41:45] Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps (94%)
[22:03:22] Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps (95%)
[22:24:59] Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps (96%)
[22:46:37] Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps (97%)
[23:08:16] Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps (98%)
[23:29:54] Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps (99%)
[23:42:18] - Autosending finished units... [October 4 23:42:18 UTC]
[23:42:18] Trying to send all finished work units
[23:42:18] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[23:42:18] - Autosend completed
[23:51:33] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
[23:51:47] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[23:51:57]
[23:51:57] Finished Work Unit:
[23:51:57] - Reading up to 64340496 from "work/wudata_02.trr": Read 64340496
[23:51:58] trr file hash check passed.
[23:51:58] - Reading up to 31617420 from "work/wudata_02.xtc": Read 31617420
[23:51:58] xtc file hash check passed.
[23:51:58] edr file hash check passed.
[23:51:58] logfile size: 195933
[23:51:58] Leaving Run
[23:51:58] - Writing 96314725 bytes of core data to disk...
[23:52:15] Done: 96314213 -> 91558156 (compressed to 5.8 percent)
[23:52:15] ... Done.
[23:52:15] - Shutting down core
[23:52:15]
[23:52:15] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[23:52:15] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[23:52:15] Unit 2 finished with 62 percent of time to deadline remaining.
[23:52:15] Updated performance fraction: 0.666824
[23:52:15] Sending work to server
[23:52:15] Project: 8101 (Run 6, Clone 6, Gen 307)

[23:52:15] + Attempting to send results [October 4 23:52:15 UTC]
[23:52:15] - Reading file work/wuresults_02.dat from core
[23:52:15] (Read 91558668 bytes from disk)
[23:52:15] Connecting to http://128.143.231.201:8080/
[00:48:47] Posted data.
[00:48:47] Initial: 0000; - Uploaded at ~26 kB/s
[00:48:47] - Averaged speed for that direction ~494 kB/s
[00:48:47] - Server reports problem with unit.
[00:48:47] Trying to send all finished work units
[00:48:47] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[00:48:47] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[00:48:47] Cleaning up work directory
[00:48:47] + Attempting to get work packet
[00:48:47] Passkey found
[00:48:47] - Will indicate memory of 16019 MB
[00:48:47] - Connecting to assignment server
[00:48:47] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[00:48:47] Posted data.
[00:48:47] Initial: 8F80; - Successful: assigned to (128.143.231.201).
[00:48:47] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[00:48:47] Loaded queue successfully.
[00:48:47] Sent data
[00:48:47] Connecting to http://128.143.231.201:8080/
[00:48:54] Posted data.
[00:48:54] Initial: 0000; - Receiving payload (expected size: 30295610)
[00:52:54] - Downloaded at ~123 kB/s
[00:52:54] - Averaged speed for that direction ~1184 kB/s
[00:52:54] + Received work.
[00:52:54] Trying to send all finished work units
[00:52:54] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[00:52:54] + Closed connections
[00:52:54]
[00:52:54] + Processing work unit
[00:52:54] Core required: FahCore_a5.exe
[00:52:54] Core found.
[00:52:54] Working on queue slot 03 [October 5 00:52:54 UTC]
[00:52:54] + Working ...
[00:52:54] - Calling './FahCore_a5.exe -dir work/ -nice 19 -suffix 03 -np 32 -checkpoint 15 -verbose -lifeline 3201 -version 634'

[00:52:54]
[00:52:54] *

*
[00:52:54] [email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
[00:52:54] Version 2.27 (Thu Feb 10 09:46:40 PST 2011)
[00:52:54]
[00:52:54] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:52:54] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:52:54] - Created dyn
[00:52:54] - Files status OK
[00:52:57] - Expanded 30295098 -> 33158020 (decompressed 109.4 percent)
[00:52:57] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=30295098 data_size=33158020, decompressed_data_size=33158020 diff=0
[00:52:57] - Digital signature verified
[00:52:57]
[00:52:57] Project: 8101 (Run 9, Clone 7, Gen 324)
[00:52:57]
[00:52:57] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[00:52:57] Entering M.D.
[00:53:04] Mapping NT from 32 to 32
[00:53:08] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps (0%)
[01:13:24] Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps (1%)
[01:33:11] Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps (2%)
[01:52:59] Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps (3%)
[02:12:48] Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps (4%)
[02:32:40] Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps (5%)
[02:52:26] Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps (6%)
[03:12:16] Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps (7%)
[03:32:05] Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps (8%)
[03:51:56] Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps (9%)
[04:11:46] Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps (10%)
[04:31:35] Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps (11%)
[04:51:24] Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps (12%)
[05:11:15] Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps (13%)
[05:31:01] Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps (14%)
[05:42:18] - Autosending finished units... [October 5 05:42:18 UTC]
[05:42:18] Trying to send all finished work units
[05:42:18] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[05:42:18] - Autosend completed
[05:50:51] Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps (15%)
[06:10:43] Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps (16%)
[06:30:33] Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps (17%)
[06:50:26] Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps (18%)
[07:10:20] Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps (19%)
[07:30:13] Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps (20%)
[07:50:05] Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps (21%)
[08:09:58] Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps (22%)
[08:29:44] Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps (23%)
[08:49:33] Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps (24%)
[09:09:21] Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps (25%)
[09:29:10] Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps (26%)
[09:49:04] Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps (27%)
[10:08:55] Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps (28%)
[10:28:42] Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps (29%)
[10:48:31] Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps (30%)
[11:08:24] Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps (31%)
[11:28:14] Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps (32%)
[11:42:18] - Autosending finished units... [October 5 11:42:18 UTC]
[11:42:18] Trying to send all finished work units
[11:42:18] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[11:42:18] - Autosend completed
[11:47:59] Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps (33%)
[12:07:46] Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps (34%)
[12:27:39] Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps (35%)
[12:47:28] Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps (36%)
[13:07:19] Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps (37%)
[13:27:07] Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps (38%)
[13:46:56] Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps (39%)
[14:06:17] Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps (40%)
[14:25:31] Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps (41%)
[14:44:43] Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps (42%)
[15:03:59] Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps (43%)
[15:23:16] Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps (44%)
[15:42:31] Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps (45%)
[16:01:42] Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps (46%)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I had that as well when I was folding bigadv on my 2600K (a 6903 I believe). Aside from that, I'd really use v7 if I were you (upload and download decoupling). Usually implies bogus results (checksum error etc.). Really annoying, I know.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I had that as well when I was folding bigadv on my 2600K (a 6903 I believe). Aside from that, I'd really use v7 if I were you (upload and download decoupling). Usually implies bogus results (checksum error etc.). Really annoying, I know.


I am running ubuntu 12.04 on a flash drive right now, but I have a spare 32gb ssd I am thinking about installing ubuntu on and then I could setup the v7 client on it. I just don't have the time right now to reinstall FAH. Is it pretty easy to get the v7 client setup for BA and the kraken and all that stuff?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I am running ubuntu 12.04 on a flash drive right now, but I have a spare 32gb ssd I am thinking about installing ubuntu on and then I could setup the v7 client on it. I just don't have the time right now to reinstall FAH. Is it pretty easy to get the v7 client setup for BA and the kraken and all that stuff?


Yes, it is.

You'll want these flags for bigadv in v7:



Code:


<client-type value="bigbeta"/>
<max-packet-size value="big"/>

Then the kraken is pretty much the same setup as v6. I think g3rg's guide in the tutorial's section was updated for v7, or I put a post in the thread with the v7 instructions.


----------



## nova4005

I will check out that guide and when I have time I will probably switch over to v7. Thanks for posting the flags to use that seems pretty simple to get everything going.


----------



## arvidab

Thekraken guide works perfectly with v7.

I'd also add the flag next-unit-percentage=100 unless you have really slow internet.


----------



## nova4005

I will add this flag as well, what does this flag do? Thank you for the advice.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I will add this flag as well, what does this flag do? Thank you for the advice.


Normally, your computer will download a new work unit when the previous work unit reaches 99% completion so you lose however long it takes to complete that last frame when the bonus is calculated for the new unit. With this flag, a new work unit downloads after the previous one finishes so you do not lose any bonus time which can net you extra bonus points depending on how fast your internet is.


----------



## nova4005

That makes sense and I will definitely add that flag.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I will add this flag as well, what does this flag do? Thank you for the advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, your computer will download a new work unit when the previous work unit reaches 99% completion so you lose however long it takes to complete that last frame when the bonus is calculated for the new unit. With this flag, a new work unit downloads after the previous one finishes so you do not lose any bonus time which can net you extra bonus points depending on how fast your internet is.
Click to expand...

Actually I think the default in 7.3.6 is at 98%, at least it was in some version. Even for my 4P and with my slow internet, downloading at 100% makes sense.


----------



## anubis1127

Default is 98, you are correct arvidab.


----------



## Kitler

Looks at Stats Hue Hue Hue


----------



## BWG

TC is beating Cormageddon?


----------



## Hukkel

hahaha do you have like a template reply?









Finally received my needed EKWB parts. I need one more watercooling package with loads of fillports to be able to loop the entire big adv 4P.
Why is it taking so long? lol


----------



## Donkey1514

Anyone interested in 2x 2687's?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

dumping them so soon? I need to decline since I really need to work on my GPU inventory...


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> dumping them so soon? I need to decline since I really need to work on my GPU inventory...


I figured I could/should upgrade to some V2 chips before I get everything put together. If they don't sell then I'll keep them but I figured I would try. Z9 I got is DOA and got an advanced RMA coming.....


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Lol, and so the lottery begins









Hope everything goes well for you. Or you just have to steal your proper board back from DizZz lol.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Lol, and so the lottery begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everything goes well for you. Or you just have to steal your proper board back from DizZz lol.


^^^this lol


----------



## TheBlademaster01

If you plan to go Ivy. Ask Asus to flash 5103 on it for you









E:

Oh and have them test the bios version after shipping it to you lol.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> If you plan to go Ivy. Ask Asus to flash 5103 on it for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E:
> 
> Oh and have them test the bios version after shipping it to you lol.


Will do


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> have them test the bios version *after* shipping it to you lol.


How does this work?


----------



## anubis1127

I should have never shut the z9 down... sigh... Now it won't turn back on. About to just order a SM board, and call it a day. go office space on the z9.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> How does this work?


You break the space-time continuum, or just made a typo...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I should have never shut the z9 down... sigh... Now it won't turn back on. About to just order a SM board, and call it a day. go office space on the z9.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You only turned off the system and it won't power? Is it in a case?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> You only turned off the system and it won't power? Is it in a case?


I turned it off, put it in its box for a couple weeks, then put it in a case last weekend. It wouldn't power on after that.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Seems like a short IMO. Try removing it from the case, reinstalling only the basic things and powering it on. I had the same various times while building my system. Damn extension caught fire as well lol.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Seems like a short IMO. Try removing it from the case, reinstalling only the basic things and powering it on. I had the same various times while building my system. Damn extension caught fire as well lol.


Yeah, that is the plan. I just haven't made time to take it all back out, maybe tonight. That's what I get for trying to stray from my ghetto open air [email protected] method.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Anyone interested in 2x 2687's?


Utterly delicious









*Admits self to loony bin*


----------



## DizZz

Donkey how much do you want for your chips?


----------



## Kitler

Now that I have one 2P rig I want another one, but I am poor college student







I have been finding it really hard to explain to people why I just spent $2000+ on a computer I don't really use #FirstWorldProblems


----------



## Kitler

So I experimenting with running [email protected] in a Hyper-v VM on Server 2012... Currently getting 8,634 ppd vs the 150,000 ppd on native...
















It seems to only want to use 72% of the cpu, despite being allocated all cores. I was so hopeful that I could use it for [email protected] and other things at the same time


----------



## arvidab

Scuba, time for a upgrade: http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-XEON-E5-2695-4650-V2-IVB-E-12-CORE-2-4-2-9Ghz-B3-stepping-in-stock-/131022383098

4700+ in CB15...


----------



## Go Gators!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> So I experimenting with running [email protected] in a Hyper-v VM on Server 2012... Currently getting 8,634 ppd vs the 150,000 ppd on native...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to only want to use 72% of the cpu, despite being allocated all cores. I was so hopeful that I could use it for [email protected] and other things at the same time


You can always start with LAMP and keep tinkering in Linux. If you're not running headless there are tons of intuitive UI's, and I have had a blast learning/using Ubuntu 12.04 on an old laptop.

All I really run on my 2P HP box running Win Server 08 is WAMP for my FAH stats and some hobby projects (murmur/vent servers from time to time etc.) What do you need to do in Server 12 that you can't do under Linux?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> So I experimenting with running [email protected] in a Hyper-v VM on Server 2012... Currently getting 8,634 ppd vs the 150,000 ppd on native...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to only want to use 72% of the cpu, despite being allocated all cores. I was so hopeful that I could use it for [email protected] and other things at the same time


I'm sure you've checked, but are the virtualization options enabled in the BIOS?


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Go Gators!*
> 
> You can always start with LAMP and keep tinkering in Linux. If you're not running headless there are tons of intuitive UI's, and I have had a blast learning/using Ubuntu 12.04 on an old laptop.
> 
> All I really run on my 2P HP box running Win Server 08 is WAMP for my FAH stats and some hobby projects (murmur/vent servers from time to time etc.) What do you need to do in Server 12 that you can't do under Linux?


I really installed it for Hyper-V. I was hoping to basically virtualize the entire thing so I could do side projects when I have free time--Active Directory, SCCM, etc. I had tried installing the Xen hypervisor in Ubuntu, but when installing the XCP-XAPI toolstack it kept giving an error the the blktap-dkms driver wasn't installed. This lead it to not being able to create VMS. My linux abilities are very limited and I could not figure out a solution to this.

Then I tried installing Centrix Xen Server, but it turns out it does not support software raid and this is an issue as X9DR3 uses Intel Hostraid. Both of these where a bit of a shame because the Xen Center console looks amazing compared to Hyper-v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I'm sure you've checked, but are the virtualization options enabled in the BIOS?


Yes I am pretty sure they are. I am going to play around with it when I get home. I feel like it should not be performing this badly. I will probably be able to write up a guide by the time I am done with this


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Scuba, time for a upgrade: http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-XEON-E5-2695-4650-V2-IVB-E-12-CORE-2-4-2-9Ghz-B3-stepping-in-stock-/131022383098
> 
> 4700+ in CB15...


I am wondering why the seller quoted "2695 4650" on the same ad


----------



## anubis1127

Jeppzer wins!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Jeppzer wins!


I'd like to thank my family, friends, satan, my publisher and the all so great Kevdog for this. I wouldn't be where I am without you guys.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> I am wondering why the seller quoted "2695 4650" on the same ad


4650v2 = 2695v2 aside from the additional QPI links

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I'd like to thank my family, friends, *satan*, my publisher and the all so great *Kevdog* for this. I wouldn't be where I am without you guys.


Me thinks you need to learn how to pick better friends, Jepz


----------



## Kitler

So it turns out that running a VM on Dynamic memory shatters performance in Hyper-V. I have manually allocated it 5gbs of memory and now its using 98% to 100% of my CPU power.

It is getting about 108,000 PPD. Also it seems to be running at around 68c which is good enough for me.

I will probably run it natively for foldathons though


----------



## amang

In a 4P setup, how much memory is required for each CPU just for folding purpose?
I've never got a chance to check the memory usage so far, so any idea how much memory is consumed while folding a BA in Linux?


----------



## anubis1127

My BA rig is down right now, so I can't check, but I don't think it uses much.

Folding performance likes quad channel memory bandwidth though, so if possible you still want to do that when you can.


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Folding performance likes quad channel memory bandwidth though, so if possible you still want to do that when you can.


Does it mean it's better for me to fill up those 4 banks of memory modules for each CPU than only use 1 bank?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Does it mean it's better for me to fill up those 4 banks of memory modules for each CPU than only use 1 bank?


Correct. You'll get faster folding performance using quad channel. You won't need all that RAM for folding, but you'll get better performance vs single channel.

Going from dual to quad channel on my 2P results in a 20k+ PPD estimate boost.


----------



## amang

Another question: which one of the following does have an impact on folding performance? Memory timing or Memory Speed?


----------



## DizZz

Memory bandwidth leads to better performance so try to find the tightest timings 1600mhz ram for BA. This stuff is really good:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Listen to DizZz


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Which supermicro board do you have Amang? I heard somewhere that with our AD chips on the 4-memory slot boards that you can run 1866 memory, Will look into it further.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Memory bandwidth leads to better performance so try to find the tightest timings 1600mhz ram for BA. This stuff is really good:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303


Didn't think my 4p board could support anything over 1.5V.

Again more research is needed on my end.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Folding performance likes quad channel memory bandwidth though, so if possible you still want to do that when you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it mean it's better for me to fill up those 4 banks of memory modules for each CPU than only use 1 bank?
Click to expand...

This is a little test i did with my Opterons a while back:



As you can see, going from one stick to two sticks had a very large impact. Adding more didn't add much, although it was a gain. Different architecture will most likely show different results.

Amount of memory; my 4P is using 7% of 32GB on 48 cores, so about 2.3GB. My 2P is usinf 6.1% of 32GB on 30 threads, ~2GB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Which supermicro board do you have Amang? I heard somewhere that with our AD chips on the 4-memory slot boards that you can run 1866 memory, Will look into it further.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Memory bandwidth leads to better performance so try to find the tightest timings 1600mhz ram for BA. This stuff is really good:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think my 4p board could support anything over 1.5V.
> 
> Again more research is needed on my end.
Click to expand...

Yea, you're always wise to look for memory which is 1.5V max with server boards. Also to keep in mind, most quoted speeds/timings isn't JEDEC spec, usually XMP is used to get those specs. XMP support is very thin on these board as well.

As always, do your research before buying parts...


----------



## DizZz

This is what I'm running on my 2p right now (Asus Z9PE-D8 WS mobo) and it's running beautifully at 1600mhz @ cas 8 @ 1.35v.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148658


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Memory bandwidth leads to better performance so try to find the tightest timings 1600mhz ram for BA. This stuff is really good:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Listen to DizZz


You have my ears, guys







Thanks for the tips. So tight memory timing and high frequency are two key factors here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Which supermicro board do you have Amang? I heard somewhere that with our AD chips on the 4-memory slot boards that you can run 1866 memory, Will look into it further.
> Didn't think my 4p board could support anything over 1.5V.
> 
> Again more research is needed on my end.


I am using H8QGL-iF+ board. The spec does mention 1866 in the memory type. Does 1866 memory speed use more than 1.5v?

Code:



Code:


Memory Type: DDR3 1866/1600/1333/1066 MHz Registered ECC SDRAM or Unbuffered ECC/non-ECC 72-bit, 240-pin gold-plated DIMMs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> This is a little test i did with my Opterons a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, going from one stick to two sticks had a very large impact. Adding more didn't add much, although it was a gain. Different architecture will most likely show different results.
> 
> Amount of memory; my 4P is using 7% of 32GB on 48 cores, so about 2.3GB. My 2P is usinf 6.1% of 32GB on 30 threads, ~2GB.
> Yea, you're always wise to look for memory which is 1.5V max with server boards. Also to keep in mind, most quoted speeds/timings isn't JEDEC spec, usually XMP is used to get those specs. XMP support is very thin on these board as well.
> 
> As always, do your research before buying parts...


Thanks Arvi, this is quite insightful.








When you did those 4 tests, did you reset the WU to 0%? Or did you just resume the progress of that 8101 WU from one test to another?

So all in all, we're looking at around 2 - 2.3GB memory usage.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

My past week :


----------



## Hukkel

Check the Supermicro website for compatible ram. They have 1866 mhz memory that is tested to work.
I have it but I still need to get my system working.

My Coldzero grills came in today for the 4P. Can't wait to get them fitted.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Thanks Arvi, this is quite insightful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you did those 4 tests, did you reset the WU to 0%? Or did you just resume the progress of that 8101 WU from one test to another?
> 
> So all in all, we're looking at around 2 - 2.3GB memory usage.


I did start them from the same percentage and let it run for about 10% IIRC.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Anyone want to buy my 4p?

My car blew up, and turns out my savings is a little too inadequate to handle such a situation. Interested PM me. Otherwise i'll just keep folding. It's more fun that way anyhoo.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Anyone want to buy my 4p?
> 
> My car blew up, and turns out my savings is a little too inadequate to handle such a situation. Interested PM me. Otherwise i'll just keep folding. It's more fun that way anyhoo.


Oh man, bummer. I wish I had a few more bitcoins laying around that I could sell. I'd totally buy it if I did. Hope you can get everything sorted without spending an arm and a leg


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Anyone want to buy my 4p?
> 
> My car blew up, and turns out my savings is a little too inadequate to handle such a situation. Interested PM me. Otherwise i'll just keep folding. It's more fun that way anyhoo.


Oh bummer man sorry to hear about that. Car troubles are the worst. Just out of curiosity, how much are you looking for?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Oh bummer man sorry to hear about that. Car troubles are the worst. Just out of curiosity, how much are you looking for?


Ha! No idea what it would be worth. Always figured that computer stuff has Zero value as soon as I bought it. I know i put in over $5k to get it all built up. Gets around 800k PPD on everything but the stupid 8101s where it gets 600k PPD. What would it even be worth? Likely a lot less with these fancy new Intel silicon PPD machines.


----------



## anubis1127

4P > Car.

Get a bike, or a beater.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 4P > Car.
> 
> Get a bike, or a beater.


I have many bicycles (that's what I do), and a beautiful 1982 JDM yamaha XJ650 motorcycle. Haha. Colorado's getting too damn cold for such activities. I was just feelin' it out in case someone was dying to pay me exorbitantly large sums of moolah for my PPD producer. I'll tough it out and keep my heater 4p on this winter.









Damn life


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I have many bicycles (that's what I do), and a beautiful 1982 JDM yamaha XJ650 motorcycle. Haha. Colorado's getting too damn cold for such activities. I was just feelin' it out in case someone was dying to pay me exorbitantly large sums of moolah for my PPD producer. I'll tough it out and keep my heater 4p on this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn life


What do you do with bicycles?

Too bad you can't strap the 4P to your bicycle too keep you warm while riding it. 

I've only been to Colorado once, and I was 7, but it seemed nice from what I can remember. I did fly in to Denver one time, only to rent a car and drive up to Laramie, Wyoming.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I'll tough it out and keep my heater 4p on this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn life


My 2P keeps my loft a cozy 90 degrees when the windows closed.


----------



## PR-Imagery

That sucks. Mine did last week as well, gonna be weeks before its drivable.

I've got 8 Opterons needing homes. I'd be interested in the board and coolers if I weren't broke, but doubt you'd wanna split it anyway.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> My 2P keeps my loft a cozy 90 degrees when the windows closed.


Yes, I am roasting in my office right now vs when I was out in the living room. I take my hoodie off when I enter the office, and then put it back on to go back out in the living room.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> What do you do with bicycles?
> 
> Too bad you can't strap the 4P to your bicycle too keep you warm while riding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only been to Colorado once, and I was 7, but it seemed nice from what I can remember. I did fly in to Denver one time, only to rent a car and drive up to Laramie, Wyoming.


I Race them, work on them, sell them. Race cat 1 downhill mountain biking, work as a mechanic / suspension builder/tuner/custom valving. Sell them to poor souls with more money then sense.. errrr...







I actually just got back from Hawaii doing bike tech support for the Ironman World Champs.







Those guys are some serious athletes!

Colorado isn't famous for it's 'moody' weather for no reason. last winter we had a week straight of -10*F, and in the summer it's not uncommon to have days in the 100s. Need to sling some funds to get a beater for the winter. It wont be too pleasant soon to be out commuting on a bike.

I'll suck it up and keep the 4p going. Mainly just exploring my options right now.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I find most places in the US are too hot or too cold, too wet or too dry.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I Race them, work on them, sell them. Race cat 1 downhill mountain biking, work as a mechanic / suspension builder/tuner/custom valving. Sell them to poor souls with more money then sense.. errrr...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just got back from Hawaii doing bike tech support for the Ironman World Champs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those guys are some serious athletes!
> 
> Colorado isn't famous for it's 'moody' weather for no reason. last winter we had a week straight of -10*F, and in the summer it's not uncommon to have days in the 100s. Need to sling some funds to get a beater for the winter. It wont be too pleasant soon to be out commuting on a bike.
> 
> I'll suck it up and keep the 4p going. Mainly just exploring my options right now.


That is awesome. I've always thought working in a bike shop would be one of the coolest gigs. *sigh* I'm doing it wrong, I should have gotten a job I actually enjoy. I actually enjoyed pouring concrete over what I'm doing right now.

I've watched a couple Ironman events on TV, and yeah, they are no joke.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Colorado isn't famous for it's 'moody' weather for no reason. last winter we had a week straight of -10*F, and in the summer it's not uncommon to have days in the 100s. Need to sling some funds to get a beater for the winter. It wont be too pleasant soon to be out commuting on a bike.


You guys get more snow than we do, but we get the serious temperature swings... These 55-60 degree days aren't bad right now, but who knows when it's going to snow next.... Probably tonight


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That is awesome. I've always thought working in a bike shop would be one of the coolest gigs. *sigh* I'm doing it wrong, I should have gotten a job I actually enjoy. I actually enjoyed pouring concrete over what I'm doing right now.


Been there, I'd probably be sitting on a $80k-$100k a year career if I hadn't quit my internship (IT related). After being there I realised it wasn't what I wanted to do and handed in my resignation a few weeks before it finished, (most students finish with guaranteed positions in the largest IT and IB firms here). While I've remained mostly jobless since, doing freelance video/photography and graphic design work, it is much more enjoyable and I'm ok with that.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Been there, I'd probably be sitting on a $80k-$100k a year career if I hadn't quit my internship (IT related). After being there I realised it wasn't what I wanted to do and handed in my resignation a few weeks before it finished, (most students finish with guaranteed positions in the largest IT and IB firms here). While I've remained mostly jobless since, doing freelance video/photography and graphic design work, it is much more enjoyable and I'm ok with that.


^^^ Doin' it right.

I don't even make much money, but I do get to work from home often, so it's not all bad, it's just I don't enjoy my job. I'm not unsatisfied with it, there is just no aspect of it that is remotely enjoyable.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yes, I am roasting in my office right now vs when I was out in the living room. I take my hoodie off when I enter the office, and then put it back on to go back out in the living room.


This is exactly my life.

Stuipid heat rising... Does nothing to heat my living room, so I still have to turn on my heater. Haven't even seen the electric bill yet.


----------



## BWG

So, I challenge each one of you to add 1 more person to this list and double the size of this competition so we can make some changes to it and have more fun with it.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Soon.

Before the end of the year hopefully.


----------



## anubis1127

Congrats to @Jeppzer , @DizZz , and @OCTDBADBRO for winning their respective categories!



Nicely done gents.


----------



## arvidab

I'll join this today when I come home, with my 4P and 2P. If nub feels like it he can go ahead and add my 4P with my i7 TC passkey.


----------



## Jeppzer

ALL GLORY TO THE SWEDES!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> I'll join this today when I come home, with my 4P and 2P. If nub feels like it he can go ahead and add my 4P with my i7 TC passkey.


Sounds good, I'll get that done right now.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL GLORY TO THE SWEDES!


Precisely! Luckily colder temps mean higher OC and the 4P helps heating the garage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> I'll join this today when I come home, with my 4P and 2P. If nub feels like it he can go ahead and add my 4P with my i7 TC passkey.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, I'll get that done right now.
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## BWG

Wake up people! Things are going down in china town!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438952/people-who-think-ocn-folding-is-boring-should-read-this


----------



## arvidab

Well shoot, it happen again.











Spoiler: Warning: Viewer discretion is advised!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

What the crap? How does this keep happening? What PSUs do you use?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Well shoot, it happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Viewer discretion is advised!


I thought the last time this happened was on your H8QG*. Now you had it happen on your Z9??? Is the power running to your house unreliable or something?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Well shoot, it happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Viewer discretion is advised!


That makes me







.


----------



## Jeppzer

On another point... What's up with the millionaire badges?


----------



## anubis1127

They are done, just need to be awarded to the millionaires. I submitted the list to the moderator so he can apply them whenever he gets time.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What the crap? How does this keep happening? What PSUs do you use?


Corsair HX750 in this rig, Corsair AX1200 in the 4P.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Well shoot, it happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Viewer discretion is advised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the last time this happened was on your H8QG*. Now you had it happen on your Z9??? Is the power running to your house unreliable or something?
Click to expand...

The wiring is old, haven't really reflected over it before but sometimes the lights will flicker which might have interfered with my rigs. It's also non-grounded for the most part (no-no for plugging in computer I guess).

Idk, this might have been avoided by using a UPS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Well shoot, it happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Viewer discretion is advised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Me too, although it's only toys after all.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> They are done, just need to be awarded to the millionaires. I submitted the list to the moderator so he can apply them whenever he gets time.


Sweet!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> The wiring is old, haven't really reflected over it before but sometimes the lights will flicker which might have interfered with my rigs. It's also non-grounded for the most part (no-no for plugging in computer I guess).


Man, that's a bummer. No real easy fix for a house wide wiring problem.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Corsair HX750 in this rig, Corsair AX1200 in the 4P.
> The wiring is old, haven't really reflected over it before but sometimes the lights will flicker which might have interfered with my rigs. It's also non-grounded for the most part (no-no for plugging in computer I guess).
> 
> Idk, this might have been avoided by using a UPS.


Could be the grounding. I doubt the UPS would have fixed this. The power goes out in my house when current leaks from the wall. For high current devices this is a must.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Me too, although it's only toys after all.
> 
> Replace woman with toys...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Sweet!


Nice, that's a good looking new badge.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Corsair HX750 in this rig, Corsair AX1200 in the 4P.
> 
> The wiring is old, haven't really reflected over it before but sometimes the lights will flicker which might have interfered with my rigs. It's also non-grounded for the most part (no-no for plugging in computer I guess).
> 
> Idk, this might have been avoided by using a UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be the grounding. I doubt the UPS would have fixed this. The power goes out in my house when current leaks from the wall. For high current devices this is a must.
Click to expand...

Yea, right now running my (remaining, lol) rig off the only grounded outlet on this floor. The 4P is in the garage which at least has grounded outlets...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Me too, although it's only toys after all.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chooofoojoo

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Arvidab! No!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yikes


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Sweet!


I want


----------



## Jeppzer

I were referring to the fact that he, for example, has two. 100 + 250.


----------



## arvidab

I though so too.

Also, a [email protected] isn't enough to finish a 8101 in time. 36:43 avg TPF means something like 4 hours over deadline...


----------



## Hukkel

Man a lot of you guys have bad luck


----------



## Kitler

Question about dual 2680 performance: I am currently only getting 100k ppd. Does this seem correct? I thought I read people getting upwards to 300k ppd.

To be honest I am not sure if I set my Bigadv flag correctly, because I have not gotten any 8101 projects or things that take a long time to compute. The [email protected] site sucks for this. I just need the direct steps to set the flag correctly and that is it.

Also it is running in Hyper-V, but all resources are allocated to it and it is using 98 to 100% of the CPU.

I am noob.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Max-packet-size=large
Client-type=bigadv
Next-unit-percentage=100

That's all you need. The last flag is optional though


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Max-packet-size=large
> Client-type=bigadv
> Next-unit-percentage=100
> 
> That's all you need. The last flag is optional though


This is if using the non gui version correct?

It came pre-installed with the GUI version, which is slightly annoying.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> This is if using the non gui version correct?
> 
> It came pre-installed with the GUI version, which is slightly annoying.


Either way. Those are just the flags, and values. You can either input them into the GUI, or edit the config.xml. If you edit the config, the syntax would be like this:

<max-packet-size v='large'/>

You can uninstall, or not use FAHControl in Linux if you want. It is not required.

Once you get the flags setup, and get an A5 WU (bigadv), you will also want to setup 'thekraken', seems to help lower the TPF a bit.

[edit]

Here is a guide G3RG made: http://www.overclock.net/t/1266166/ubuntu-smp-folding-boost-the-kraken-installation-guide

The readme file also has all the instructions.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Max-packet-size=large
> Client-type=bigadv
> Next-unit-percentage=100
> 
> That's all you need. The last flag is optional though


Thank you! +Rep to you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Once you get the flags setup, and get an A5 WU (bigadv), you will also want to setup 'thekraken', seems to help lower the TPF a bit.
> 
> [edit]
> 
> Here is a guide G3RG made: http://www.overclock.net/t/1266166/ubuntu-smp-folding-boost-the-kraken-installation-guide
> 
> The readme file also has all the instructions.


Thank you for this suggestion. I will hook this up tomorrow.



This is what it looks like now. Also, I looked at the WU chart and I definitely have not been getting bigadv units. It appears the bigadv flag was set though. Have I not been getting them because I did not set packet size?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yes, I had the same problem


----------



## Kitler

So it keeps giving me the error now that it "Failed to to get assignment for assign4..." and won't download a new WU.

EDIT:

Fixed it. Max-packet-size should have a value of 'big' not large. It downloaded and is working on a 8103 now. I hope performance is good


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Oh, sorry for that man


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Oh, sorry for that man


No worries!

I am getting 160k ppd now with linux virtualized. Not too shabby.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

What unit?


----------



## Kitler

8103. It is now claiming 171k ppd.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Are all cores loading and CPU is up to nominal turbo speeds?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> 8103. It is now claiming 171k ppd.


There's something up with those numbers for 2680s. I'm getting 233k from 2650s


----------



## arvidab

I'd take a stab at a P8103, 160k doesn't seem to be to hot, even for a VM under Win. 360k on my 2670 under native, dedicated Linux and about 300-340k, still Linux, when I was using it.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

If you downloaded v7.3.6 also set flag power v='full'


----------



## Kitler

K now its reading 391k







I think I should wait a bit before judging its performance. I do like the sound of almost 400k ppd though...


----------



## anubis1127

Are you using hfm to get those PPD estimates?


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Are you using hfm to get those PPD estimates?


No I have not yet installed









Are the [email protected] controls estimates usually unreliable?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Are you using hfm to get those PPD estimates?
> 
> 
> 
> No I have not yet installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are the [email protected] controls estimates usually unreliable?*
Click to expand...

Yes, very. Right now my 4P shows 600k in FahControl, but HFM has it at 830k, looking at the log with the TPF's confirms that HFM is much better in its estimates.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Yes, very. Right now my 4P shows 600k in FahControl, but HFM has it at 830k, looking at the log with the TPF's confirms that HFM is much better in its estimates.


I will install when I get home. I had HFM installed on my 3930k rig, but that died recently and am still waiting on parts coming back.


----------



## arvidab

@Chooofoojoo: What has happen? I'm pulling away, come on give me some competition!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

My 4p won't boot. Think its a drive issue. Will hopefully be back online in next few days. Don't know what happened. Board recognizes drive, but won't boot from it. It sucks. Will try and recover it, otherwise new ssd and reformat.


----------



## nova4005

I updated my 2p to the v7 client today and wrapped the core with the Kraken, my question is does it stay wrapped after each wu finishes? It said that it wrapped correctly and I followed G3RG's guide and is there any way to tell if it is still working?

Edit: nevermind I actually did not wrap the right core because the first unit I got today was not BA, problem solved now though.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I'm back!









Took me forever to get it back up and running. Ended up that my SSD was bricked. Tried everything to get it back, but was futile. Random old HDD laying in the corner got me back folding. I was in such a hurry to get Ubuntu and all the folding utilities installed I didn't even take screenshots to make a guide







. Need to scratch up some scratch to get a new SSD and then i'll do it proper!


----------



## arvidab

Good to see you back up again!

Now I see that you made a mistake when signing up for FFW, the right team is this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1440610/2013-forum-folding-war-team-vikings/


----------



## BWG

So what's the teams looking like for Coremageddon? Ready to start this on December 1st?

If we only roll out with 2-3 teams for now, it's fine. We'll keep trying to attract more server guys into the event, maybe even invite a special team from [H]ardocp to beat up on.









Here was the voting results in case you missed them: http://www.overclock.net/t/1442993/meet-the-new-coremageddon-team-captains


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Try @RushiMP he has 2689s folding about 24/7 I think.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> So what's the teams looking like for Coremageddon? Ready to start this on December 1st?
> 
> If we only roll out with 2-3 teams for now, it's fine. We'll keep trying to attract more server guys into the event, maybe even invite a special team from [H]ardocp to beat up on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was the voting results in case you missed them: http://www.overclock.net/t/1442993/meet-the-new-coremageddon-team-captains


Yeah...right...!









Their third-string could probably beat us with their hands tied behind their backs!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

[H]ard has some damn good "folding investors" shall we say. Some amazing hardware in amazing quantities doing work over there.

A cross-forum Coremageddon TC would be hella fun.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> [H]ard has some damn good "folding investors" shall we say. Some amazing hardware in amazing quantities doing work over there.
> 
> A cross-forum Coremageddon TC would be hella fun.


Why do you think they do so well at the CC each year...I don't think we'd stand a chance unless we got some huge handicap.


----------



## RushiMP

Why in the hell does my system just sit there after it finishes folding one unit, it already downloaded the next one. Its been 25 minutes, just sitting.

Rushi

14:40:01:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to [email protected]
14:40:01:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 128.143.231.201
14:40:01:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING cpu:32 from 128.143.231.201
14:40:01:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 128.143.231.201:8080
14:40:08:WU00:FS00ownloading 28.90MiB
14:40:12:WU01:FS00:0xa5ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
14:40:14:WU00:FS00ownload 81.10%
14:40:15:WU00:FS00ownload complete
14:40:15:WU00:FS00:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:8101 run:6 clone:1 gen:359 core:0xa5 unit:0x00000231088988e14f296a289ca3127a
14:40:22:WU01:FS00:0xa5:
14:40:22:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Finished Work Unit:
14:40:22:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Reading up to 64206000 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 64206000
14:40:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:trr file hash check passed.
14:40:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Reading up to 31548840 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 31548840
14:40:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:xtc file hash check passed.
14:40:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:edr file hash check passed.
14:40:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:logfile size: 190035
14:40:23:WU01:FS00:0xa5:Leaving Run
14:40:28:WU01:FS00:0xa5:- Writing 96105751 bytes of core data to disk...
14:40:42:WU01:FS00:0xa5one: 96105239 -> 91382446 (compressed to 5.7 percent)
14:40:42:WU01:FS00:0xa5: ... Done.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Why in the hell does my system just sit there after it finishes folding one unit, it already downloaded the next one. Its been 25 minutes, just sitting.


Are you running an EXT4 filesystem? Do you have a SSD if you are? If not, that's why. It takes an eternity to compress the file to send to Stanford after it finishes in EXT4 on a spinning drive.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Why in the hell does my system just sit there after it finishes folding one unit, it already downloaded the next one. Its been 25 minutes, just sitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running an EXT4 filesystem? Do you have a SSD if you are? If not, that's why. It takes an eternity to compress the file to send to Stanford after it finishes in EXT4 on a spinning drive.
Click to expand...

Welcome to the n00b club with regards to the correct Linux file system to use with mechanical HDDs and SSDs: EXT3 is for mechanical HDDs and EXT4 is for SSDs. I had a membership here once...

Otherwise, be prepared to wait UP TO AN HOUR for the upload to be completed if you chose the incorrect file system...and for you to get your credits; meanwhile, your PPD goes down while you (i.e. your system) waits to send.

Suggestion: after the FAT, reformat and choose the correct file system; or, just use an SSD, which is faster, and let the system load EXT4 by default (if you're using Ubuntu 12.04LTS like I am).


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Or just disable barriers like me


----------



## RushiMP

I am running EXT3. Silly mechanical drives, I knew there was a reason I banished them from my other systems a long long time ago.

I figured folding, meh, couldn't matter right! I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Kitler

So I am not sure what is going on with my folding stats.

I have been getting big adv units and completing them on time. [email protected] control estimates that I should get 280k per unit, but my stats only show 20k or so.... Wut.

This has been going on for about a week.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> So I am not sure what is going on with my folding stats.
> 
> I have been getting big adv units and completing them on time. [email protected] control estimates that I should get 280k per unit, but my stats only show 20k or so.... Wut.
> 
> This has been going on for about a week.


New key? I.e. a "new" coremageddon key separate from your other keys, a key that we can track your 2p/4p-only systems for the competition?

If so, have you folded 10 units yet w/no errors, dumps, etc?

If not, be patient until that 10th WU drops. I had the same issue when I folded under new keys on all my 4p's.

If you have 10WU's complete...need more information (i.e. config file snapshot, etc)


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> New key? I.e. a "new" coremageddon key separate from your other keys, a key that we can track your 2p/4p-only systems for the competition?
> 
> If so, have you folded 10 units yet w/no errors, dumps, etc?
> 
> If not, be patient until that 10th WU drops. I had the same issue when I folded under new keys on all my 4p's.
> 
> If you have 10WU's complete...need more information (i.e. config file snapshot, etc)


Yeah it is a new key.

Good then I did not know that. Sucks that I am losing massive PPD though. Oh well!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Yeah it is a new key.
> 
> Good then I did not know that. Sucks that I am losing massive PPD though. Oh well!


For future reference: Fold 10 SMP WUs before switching to bigadv if you need a new passkey. You will be able to get them done in a day or two and then you're ready to go!


----------



## BWG

Do you guys have your teams ready for December 1st?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Do you guys have your teams ready for December 1st?


You didn't answer my PM.


----------



## RushiMP

Yeah, surprised me to at first until I realized what had happened. I just switched my machine over to a new key and started on some small-ret units to get those 10 out of the way.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Yeah, surprised me to at first until I realized what had happened. I just switched my machine over to a new key and started on some small-ret units to get those 10 out of the way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> For future reference: Fold 10 SMP WUs before switching to bigadv if you need a new passkey. You will be able to get them done in a day or two and then you're ready to go!










Man I feel like a noob.

It looks like it has only completed five WUs so far. I wonder if I should take it off Big adv to speed up the process.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I feel like a noob.
> 
> It looks like it has only completed five WUs so far. I wonder if I should take it off Big adv to speed up the process.


Yes.


----------



## BWG

I actually answered your pm on my phone the day you sent it, but failed to reply.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I actually answered your pm on my phone the day you sent it, but failed to reply.


My Telekinesis skills must be off the back then... didn't pick up on that.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> My Telekinesis skills must be off the back then... didn't pick up on that.


Telekinesis? Me thinks clairvoyance is the best choice here.

Unless of course you were trying to pick up the phone w/o your hands and not just knowing that he was going to call you ahead of time.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Scuba!

Why hasn't your avatar been changed to this:


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Real men become Vikings


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Scuba!
> 
> Why hasn't your avatar been changed to this:


I contacted two of the FFW team leaders regarding some FFW totals projections that I made.

If I join any one of the (projected) top three teams, I'll push that team over the top and it would rather lop-sided.

What I'm considering, is moving to the fourth-place team which would make them competitive with the third-place team. Then the two top teams, which are REALLY close in numbers projections, can duke it out; and the fourth-place team that I (will probably) join would REALLY be competitive with the third-place team.

It would be two competitive races for 1st & 2nd places and also for 3rd & 4th places.

Of course, if the teams listings that I looked at are woefully out of date, and there are even more folders on some of the teams that I projected the data for, then things could be a bit different. I took the listing from the website yesterday, after the FAT totals were posted, and then used the FAT data to make my projections.

So, if the team listings are correct and up-to-date, then my move would be best for all.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I contacted two of the FFW team leaders regarding some FFW totals projections that I made.
> 
> If I join any one of the (projected) top three teams, I'll push that team over the top and it would rather lop-sided.
> 
> What I'm considering, is moving to the fourth-place team which would make them competitive with the third-place team. Then the two top teams, which are REALLY close in numbers projections, can duke it out; and the fourth-place team that I (will probably) join would REALLY be competitive with the third-place team.
> 
> It would be two competitive races for 1st & 2nd places and also for 3rd & 4th places.
> 
> Of course, if the teams listings that I looked at are woefully out of date, and there are even more folders on some of the teams that I projected the data for, then things could be a bit different. I took the listing from the website yesterday, after the FAT totals were posted, and then used the FAT data to make my projections.
> 
> So, if the team listings are correct and up-to-date, then my move would be best for all.


You are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## RushiMP

So, just got Ubuntu reinstalled on a Samsung 840 Pro with EXT4. It is busy folding some regular work units while I get this new passkey validated. Here is my question.

TRIM, or not to TRIM?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> So, just got Ubuntu reinstalled on a Samsung 840 Pro with EXT4. It is busy folding some regular work units while I get this new passkey validated. Here is my question.
> 
> TRIM, or not to TRIM?


I don't think that it matters either way


----------



## BWG

Be prepared for PMs from me about your teams guys. We need team names, threads created, and members finalized this weekend I hope.


----------



## derickwm

Hi guys.

If anyone needs assistance with finding CPUs (AMD or Intel) for 2P/4P setups please feel free to send me a PM and I can assist with this.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> If anyone needs assistance with finding CPUs (AMD or Intel) for 2P/4P setups please feel free to send me a PM and I can assist with this.


I knew it!! He's not just an addict...he's a pusher!!!


----------



## derickwm

Always  gotta encourage everyone to make up for my slacking hehe

I know you want some more E5-4600 chips


----------



## BWG

Are they free?


----------



## derickwm

For you, of course!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

What kind of chips are we looking at? Ivy or Sandy?


----------



## derickwm

Any


----------



## DizZz

Any ivy 12 cores available derick?


----------



## Renegadesl1

c32 extreme spicey is what I have been looking for.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Any ivy 12 cores available derick?


Sadly 10 cores are the highest right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renegadesl1*
> 
> c32 extreme spicey is what I have been looking for.


Oh you guys, only asking for what I don't have. I have lots of G34 though!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Sadly 10 cores are the highest right now.
> 
> Oh you guys, only asking for what I don't have. I have _lots_ of G34 though!


G34 is old news (







) Intel is the hot-***** when it comes to folding efficiency.


----------



## derickwm

Well I'll try to round up some 12 cores. For now got some E5-4600, IB & SB E5-2600s. And some 1366 if anyone wants those still 

I'll have a full list of G34s in a classified soon.


----------



## DizZz

Which 10 core E5-2600 V2s do you have? I have the urge to upgrade


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Which 10 core E5-2600 V2s do you have? I have the urge to upgrade


2680 V2's AFAIK


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> 2680 V2's AFAIK


How much do you want for two of them?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

PM sent out of curiousity


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> How much do you want for two of them?


send Derick a PM


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I already knew this world wasn't a fair place, but why do Donkeys and Iguanas have all of those extra spicy chips







? Balance of power is way of IMO.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I already knew this world wasn't a fair place, but why do Donkeys and Iguanas have all of those extra spicy chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Balance of power is way of IMO.


I'll pm you some pics of the 56 G34 chips that Derick is shipping to me, so you can drool in private.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I want pics of G34 goodness! Reminds me when Derick had a stack of gtx 290s.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> I want pics of G34 goodness! Reminds me when Derick had a stack of gtx 290s *gtx295's*.


Fixed


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Yes those. We going to make a 2p out of them g34 chips for coremageddon?


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Yes those. We going to make a 2p out of them g34 chips for coremageddon?


You buy the boards and Derick will supply the chips


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Yes those. We going to make a 2p out of them g34 chips for coremageddon?
> 
> 
> 
> You buy the boards everything else and Derick will supply the chips
Click to expand...

FTFY


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> FTFY


----------



## BWG

So, if I get free chips is the board going to cost double?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I already knew this world wasn't a fair place, but why do Donkeys and Iguanas have all of those extra spicy chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Balance of power is way of IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pm you some pics of the 56 G34 chips that Derick is shipping to me, so you can drool in private.
Click to expand...

That explains why he recently asked if I had chips. Sounds like I could've gotten an extremely good deal on a boatload of chips, too bad I already have a bunch









Perhaps more couldn't hurt tho


----------



## DizZz

If anyone sees 2680 V2s ES for sale anywhere please let me know!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Finally got my 4P running! Looks like it's pulling around 450k on a 8105 at stock clocks. I'll get it overclocked when I get back into town.

Don't mind the mess


----------



## anubis1127

Nice!


----------



## arvidab

Sweet!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

SWEET! Just in time for the FFW (too bad you're on the wrong team







)


----------



## PR-Imagery

He's on the best team!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Majestic!

And @PR, true story


----------



## nova4005

Awesome setup Zdngrfld!


----------



## Hukkel

Hey guys, I am still very much working on my big adv system. In fact I have been nominated on Bit Tech for mod of the month with it click me big adv loungers. I will start a worklog here as well. Go check it out and if you like it pls vote.


----------



## arvidab

Oh, yea, you were the guy with the chipset water block. Build looks very nice, will have to look through the log start to finish.

Will it be ready in time for FFW?


----------



## Hukkel

I am not sure, I have had sooo many issues with deliveries and backorders and such I am affraid to make ANY estimate anymore.


----------



## PR-Imagery

^Sweet, just need to rig up a block for the vrms so I could buy the set


----------



## Donkey1514

Got Cores?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Don't be such a donkey and litter all of those chips over the floor dude


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I want some of those.....


----------



## PR-Imagery

What are they, and can I purchase some


----------



## Donkey1514

8-16core Opteron's..... Contact @derickwm to purchase


----------



## PR-Imagery

Are they special?


----------



## derickwm

Extra special.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Intriguing.


----------



## arvidab

So did I win?

Mmmm, CPUs...


----------



## Kitler

Turns out that running two VMS in hyper-v doesn't impact folding performance too badly.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Turns out that running two VMS in hyper-v doesn't impact folding performance too badly.


Nice!!


----------



## Kitler

Walked into our companys datacenter for the first time today... Silently wept for all potential PPD that could be had from our multiple racks of brand new PowerEdge servers.


----------



## anubis1127

Lol


----------



## scubadiver59

Need to bounce something off y'all...

If someone is selling a mobo, memory, coolers, and case for $950.00, and I can buy all the same parts new for $1,096, doesn't that seem a bit high?

I'm thinking at least 20-25% off the top of the "new parts" price...at least. That would make the deal about $822.

That seem fair? Plus, I offered to pay shipping, valued about $85.


----------



## DizZz

Yeah that's very fair. $825 and you pay the shipping. What is this setup?


----------



## arvidab

That does seem like a high price, even if it's relativly new.


----------



## Kitler

This is how I feel everytime I look at my stats now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Need to bounce something off y'all...
> 
> If someone is selling a mobo, memory, coolers, and case for $950.00, and I can buy all the same parts new for $1,096, doesn't that seem a bit high?
> 
> I'm thinking at least 20-25% off the top of the "new parts" price...at least. That would make the deal about $822.
> 
> That seem fair? Plus, I offered to pay shipping, valued about $85.


Sounds fair to me


----------



## TheBlademaster01

8P E7-8800v2

SKU Cores Clocks Cache TDP Price[€]

E7-8893v2 6-core 3.40GHz 37.5M ? 5,196.32 
E7-8891v2 10-core 3.20GHz 37.5M ? 5,196.32 
*E7-8890v2 15-core 2.80GHz 37.5M ? 5,196.32*
E7-8880v2 15-core 2.50GHz 37.5M ? 4,351.80 
E7-8880Lv2 15-core 2.20GHz 37.5M ? 4,351.80 
E7-8870v2 15-core 2.30GHz 30M ? 3,506.48 
E7-8857v2 12-core 3.00GHz 30M ? 2,915.56 
E7-8850v2 12-core 2.30GHz 24M ? 2,323.83

4P E7-4800v2

*E7-4890v2 15-core 2.80GHz 37.5M ? 5,028.07 *
E7-4880v2 15-core 2.50GHz 37.5M ? 4,182.74 
E7-4870v2 15-core 2.30GHz 30M ? 3,338.23 
E7-4860v2 12-core 2.60GHz 30M ? 2,915.56 
E7-4850v2 12-core 2.30GHz 24M ? 2,154.77 
E7-4830v2 10-core 2.20GHz 20M ? 1,563.85 
E7-4820v2 8-core 2.00GHz 16M ? 1,098.11 
E7-4809v2 6-core 1.90GHz 12M ? 929.05

2P E7-2800v2

*E7-2890v2 15-core 2.80GHz 37.5M ? 4,900.45*
E7-2880v2 15-core 2.50GHz 37.5M ? 4,055.94 
E7-2870v2 15-core 2.30GHz 30M ? 3,210.61 
E7-2850v2 12-core 2.30GHz 24M ? 1,943.44

Socket 2011*-3*

Compatible with HSW-EP/EX

Supports DDR3 & DDR4

*>>Link<<*


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> 8P E7-8800v2
> 
> SKU Cores Clocks Cache TDP Price[€]
> 
> E7-8893v2 6-core 3.40GHz 37.5M ? 5,196.32
> E7-8891v2 10-core 3.20GHz 37.5M ? 5,196.32
> *E7-8890v2 15-core 2.80GHz 37.5M ? 5,196.32*
> E7-8880v2 15-core 2.50GHz 37.5M ? 4,351.80
> E7-8880Lv2 15-core 2.20GHz 37.5M ? 4,351.80
> E7-8870v2 15-core 2.30GHz 30M ? 3,506.48
> E7-8857v2 12-core 3.00GHz 30M ? 2,915.56
> E7-8850v2 12-core 2.30GHz 24M ? 2,323.83
> 
> 4P E7-4800v2
> 
> *E7-4890v2 15-core 2.80GHz 37.5M ? 5,028.07 *
> E7-4880v2 15-core 2.50GHz 37.5M ? 4,182.74
> E7-4870v2 15-core 2.30GHz 30M ? 3,338.23
> E7-4860v2 12-core 2.60GHz 30M ? 2,915.56
> E7-4850v2 12-core 2.30GHz 24M ? 2,154.77
> E7-4830v2 10-core 2.20GHz 20M ? 1,563.85
> E7-4820v2 8-core 2.00GHz 16M ? 1,098.11
> E7-4809v2 6-core 1.90GHz 12M ? 929.05
> 
> 2P E7-2800v2
> 
> *E7-2890v2 15-core 2.80GHz 37.5M ? 4,900.45*
> E7-2880v2 15-core 2.50GHz 37.5M ? 4,055.94
> E7-2870v2 15-core 2.30GHz 30M ? 3,210.61
> E7-2850v2 12-core 2.30GHz 24M ? 1,943.44
> 
> Socket 2011*-3*
> 
> Compatible with HSW-EP/EX
> 
> Supports DDR3 & DDR4
> 
> *>>Link<<*


*E7-8890v2 15-core 2.80GHz 37.5M ? 5,196.32*

8P!!!!!








and then







some more........


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I'm pretty interested in the TDP. 30 threads @2.8GHz non-turbo









Sadly this marks the end of 2011-0 though


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Cannot afford an 8p e5-8890v2 on current salary. Must prepare resume.


----------



## derickwm

:lachen:


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Cannot afford an 8p e5-8890v2 on current salary. Must prepare resume.


Dude...the chassis alone is $8.5k...you will spend another $4k on chips (E7-8867L/10c)...and who knows how much on ECC RAM (which you'd have to buy). I know, I've already looked into it!!!









Stick to the 4Ps!









Or, win the lottery!









OR, design another "visage book" website!!!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

I'll take option B. Lottery.


----------



## scubadiver59

12 BLOODY P8101s during the FFW thus far...now that REALLY SUCKS!!


----------



## scubadiver59

Supposed to catch arvidab on Feb 14th...would be fitting to show my love for him and pass him on that day...

...however, I might try to do it sooner!


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Supposed to catch arvidab on Feb 14th...would be fitting to show my love for him and pass him on that day...
> 
> ...however, I might try to do it sooner!


would be faster if you stopped folding for [H]


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> would be faster if you stopped folding for [H]


I have for the FFW...but I will go back for a day or two with my 4Ps until [H] passes Default for the all-time lead. I owe them for all the help they gave me with my 4Ps.

I'm also thinking of BOINC'ing my CPU/GPU machines for a week for the BGB party. I may even add my other two 2600ks and three 560Ti's to the mix as well (have to put the 2600k machines back together).


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Dude...the chassis alone is $8.5k...you will spend another $4k on chips (E7-8867L/10c)...*and who knows how much on ECC RAM (which you'd have to buy)*. I know, I've already looked into it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to the 4Ps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, win the lottery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR, design another "visage book" website!!!


Upto 12TB in 8P setup.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Upto 12TB in 8P setup.


No Blade...how much would 64GB of ECC RAM cost. I figure at least 2GB boards, quad channel configuration, times eight CPUs.

Most of us, if not all, couldn't afford it...and I don't think the "PPD/power cost/initial cost" ratio(s) would be worth it.

Of course, if I hadn't had to spend over $10k on my dog to save her life from cancer, I probably could've bought one...but then I wouldn't have my baby around now, would I??



Gotta love those extension cords running all of the house to power my 4P's!!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I was just saying it supports up to 12TB of RAM









But, yes this is not for general consumers. This is insane stuff, not cost effective at all. Even 4P E7 would be insanely expensive.


----------



## BWG

Lol, the dog is like don't touch dads servers or I'll eat you.

When will we invent wireless electricity?


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [I][I][SIZE=18px]8P E7-8800v2
> [/SIZE]
> [/I][/I]SKU Cores Clocks Cache TDP Price[€]
> 
> [I][I]E7-8893v2 6-core 3.40GHz 37.5M ? 5,196.32 [/I][/I]
> [I][I]E7-8891v2 10-core 3.20GHz 37.5M ? 5,196.32 [/I][/I]
> [I][B]E7-8890v2 15-core 2.80GHz 37.5M ? 5,196.32[/B][/I][I][I] [/I][/I]
> [I][I]E7-8880v2 15-core 2.50GHz 37.5M ? 4,351.80 [/I][/I]
> [I][I]E7-8880Lv2 15-core 2.20GHz 37.5M ? 4,351.80 [/I][/I]
> [I][I]E7-8870v2 15-core 2.30GHz 30M ? 3,506.48 [/I][/I]
> [I][I]E7-8857v2 12-core 3.00GHz 30M ? 2,915.56 [/I][/I]
> [I][I]E7-8850v2 12-core 2.30GHz 24M ? 2,323.83
> [/I][/I]
> [SIZE=18px][I][I]4P E7-4800v2
> [/I][/I][/SIZE]
> 
> [I][B]E7-4890v2 15-core 2.80GHz 37.5M ? 5,028.07 [/B][/I]
> [I][I]E7-4880v2 15-core 2.50GHz 37.5M ? 4,182.74 [/I][/I]
> [I][I]E7-4870v2 15-core 2.30GHz 30M ? 3,338.23 [/I][/I]
> [I][I]E7-4860v2 12-core 2.60GHz 30M ? 2,915.56 [/I][/I]
> [I][I]E7-4850v2 12-core 2.30GHz 24M ? 2,154.77 [/I][/I]
> [I][I]E7-4830v2 10-core 2.20GHz 20M ? 1,563.85 [/I][/I]
> [I][I]E7-4820v2 8-core 2.00GHz 16M ? 1,098.11 [/I][/I]
> [I][I]E7-4809v2 6-core 1.90GHz 12M ? 929.05
> [/I][/I]
> [SIZE=18px][I][I]2P E7-2800v2
> [/I][/I][/SIZE]
> [I][B]E7-2890v2 15-core 2.80GHz 37.5M ? 4,900.45[/B][/I][I][I] [/I][/I]
> [I][I]E7-2880v2 15-core 2.50GHz 37.5M ? 4,055.94 [/I][/I]
> [I][I]E7-2870v2 15-core 2.30GHz 30M ? 3,210.61 [/I][/I]
> [I][I]E7-2850v2 12-core 2.30GHz 24M ? 1,943.44[/I][/I]
> 
> Socket 2011*-3*
> 
> Compatible with HSW-EP/EX
> Supports DDR3 & DDR4
> 
> *>>Link<<*


I suddenly feel very poor







Someone give me a hug.


----------



## scubadiver59

I just looked back at my HFM summary for the FFW...13, count 'em, *13* P8101s across my four 4P machines.









Talk about rotten luck!!!


----------



## derickwm

Got some chips for you guys 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1450691/fs-8-12-16-core-amd-g34-cpus


----------



## ZDngrfld

Preliminary results for these E5 V2s look promising. I haven't really done any tweaking other than thekraken.

All-core turbo for 40 threads is 2.7GHz

P8104 - 447k PPD - 8:42 TPF.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Preliminary results for these E5 V2s look promising. I haven't really done any tweaking other than thekraken.
> 
> All-core turbo for 40 threads is 2.7GHz
> 
> P8104 - 447k PPD - 8:42 TPF.


Nice. Is that on your Z9, or one of your SM boards?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Got some chips for you guys
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1450691/fs-8-12-16-core-amd-g34-cpus


Yooooo


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Nice. Is that on your Z9, or one of your SM boards?


Z9. I need to mess around with BCLK and RAM still...


----------



## anubis1127

Cool. Did you have to get new RAM for that?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Cool. Did you have to get new RAM for that?


I didn't. They fixed the issue where it was requiring ECC to work properly. Although, the memory I had in it was garbage. I bought some PC3-10600R for my 4P which ended up not being compatible. I'm using that right now. I was fooling around after I flashed the bios and had it booting at 1866. It's just running at 1333 right now.


----------



## anubis1127

Excellent, perhaps I'll get some v2 chips for mine. Which ones did you pick up?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Excellent, perhaps I'll get some v2 chips for mine. Which ones did you pick up?


I guess if they had a retail equivalent they'd be E5-2665 V2... They're smack dab in the middle between the 2660 and the 2670


----------



## Chooofoojoo

@ZDngrfld Have any power figures for those new V2's? Very interested about PPD/Watt with those


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> @ZDngrfld Have any power figures for those new V2's? Very interested about PPD/Watt with those


I don't. I moved my 2650s to my Supermicro board so I could get the V2s running in the Z9. After I get Linux installed on this hard drive I'll shut down my SR-2 and move the Kill-A-Watt to the Z9. Shouldn't be too long


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> @ZDngrfld Have any power figures for those new V2's? Very interested about PPD/Watt with those


@Chooofoojoo 380 watts at the wall. 1176PPD/watt.

edit: I forgot I had my GTX 560 in there... Let me shutdown, pull that out and put in a sissy card and see what it's at.

edit edit: 345 watts at the wall. 1295PPD/watt


----------



## derickwm

Glad those chips are working well for you Z


----------



## nova4005

Those are some pretty good number ZDngrfld! I just got my new chips from derickwm today and can't wait to get them installed!









Did you flash your bios before you installed the new chips?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Those are some pretty good number ZDngrfld! I just got my new chips from derickwm today and can't wait to get them installed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you flash your bios before you installed the new chips?


Ooh, nice. What'd you get?


----------



## derickwm

He got the same ones I sent ZD.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> He got the same ones I sent ZD.


vague answer is vague.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Those are some pretty good number ZDngrfld! I just got my new chips from derickwm today and can't wait to get them installed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you flash your bios before you installed the new chips?


I had to. I've been running the 0311 bios... I had to upgrade to 3019 to switch over to the CAP type bioses. Then I was able to upgrade to 5304


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I had to. I've been running the 0311 bios... I had to upgrade to 3019 to switch over to the CAP type bioses. Then I was able to upgrade to 5304


What is a CAP type bios? I was looking on the Supermicro website at the x9dai spec sheet and it just says for the v2 chips that I need bios 3.0 to make the chips work. I am not even sure what Bios I have but to get these chips running I will do whatever I need to.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> What is a CAP type bios? I was looking on the Supermicro website at the x9dai spec sheet and it just says for the v2 chips that I need bios 3.0 to make the chips work. I am not even sure what Bios I have but to get these chips running I will do whatever I need to.


He is using his z9pe-d8 board with his. CAP BIOS is an Asus thing, its just their new format.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> What is a CAP type bios? I was looking on the Supermicro website at the x9dai spec sheet and it just says for the v2 chips that I need bios 3.0 to make the chips work. I am not even sure what Bios I have but to get these chips running I will do whatever I need to.


Ahh sorry. Should have specified









Yeah, what Anubis said. Annoying Asus nonsense.


----------



## nova4005

oh ok I understand. Do you have any experience updating the bios of a supermicro board?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> oh ok I understand. Do you have any experience updating the bios of a supermicro board?


I haven't on these newer boards, but it was a pretty straight forward process on the ones I have update. I'm sure it's even easier now.


----------



## nova4005

I got the bios updated and installed the new chips but when I turn the computer on it just has a blank screen, could it be an issue with the gpu or memory with these new v2 chips? Any suggestions on things I can try to get it to boot?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Does it boot with the old chips?


----------



## nova4005

Yes I tried them first to make sure the bios update was successful, and I went into the BIOS to make sure it had updated to the newest version. I then rebooted into Ubuntu to make sure everything was good.

After that I took those chips out and put in the new ones. I hope it could be the ram or something simple but I don't have different ram to test with.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Well, if it's anything like my Z9 it could be ram. For a while there the Z9 wouldn't boot with more than one V2 chip unless you were using ECC ram. They released a new bios that fixed that


----------



## nova4005

I found these on the SM tested mem. list http://www.ebay.com/itm/HYNIX-4GB-PC3-12800R-DDR3-1600-REGISTERED-ECC-MEMORY-HMT325R7CFR8C-PB-2-x-2GB-/251316878533?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item3a83a73cc5

Do you think these are worth a shot?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I found these on the SM tested mem. list http://www.ebay.com/itm/HYNIX-4GB-PC3-12800R-DDR3-1600-REGISTERED-ECC-MEMORY-HMT325R7CFR8C-PB-2-x-2GB-/251316878533?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item3a83a73cc5
> 
> Do you think these are worth a shot?


You could buy a pair and try it in single channel to see if it works.


----------



## nova4005

Ok I just bought 2 sticks of samsung ecc ram off ebay for $7.98 a piece to test out and see if they work in my system. If these work then I can buy 3 more sets for less than $50 to get this thing finished.

If this works out then I can put my gskill ram to the side for when I get another board for my e5-4640's to make another 2p.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Ok I just bought 2 sticks of samsung ecc ram off ebay for $7.98 a piece to test out and see if they work in my system. If these work then I can buy 3 more sets for less than $50 to get this thing finished.
> 
> If this works out then I can put my gskill ram to the side for when I get another board for my e5-4640's to make another 2p.











I'm looking at $200 for the memory I want for my 4P... Kinda sucks having to buy 16 sticks. haha


----------



## nova4005

$200 for memory is steep, I just want 8gb per cpu, and 1600mhz but I got a message from a seller on ebay selling the same kind of chips we got and he confirmed the x9DAi has to have ECC ram for these chips. So hopefully the ones I just purchased will work.

What ram are you looking at?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> $200 for memory is steep, I just want 8gb per cpu, and 1600mhz but I got a message from a seller on ebay selling the same kind of chips we got and he confirmed the x9DAi has to have ECC ram for these chips. So hopefully the ones I just purchased will work.
> 
> What ram are you looking at?


Some Supermicro tested 2GB sticks. I need at the minimum of 32gb. I'm running some 1gb sticks right now.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> Ok I just bought 2 sticks of samsung ecc ram off ebay for $7.98 a piece to test out and see if they work in my system. If these work then I can buy 3 more sets for less than $50 to get this thing finished.
> 
> If this works out then I can put my gskill ram to the side for when I get another board for my e5-4640's *to make another 2p.*


Excellent thinking.


----------



## arvidab

^ yes, or better yet, get two more and a 4P board...


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> $200 for memory is steep, I just want 8gb per cpu, and 1600mhz but I got a message from a seller on ebay selling the same kind of chips we got and he confirmed the x9DAi has to have ECC ram for these chips. So hopefully the ones I just purchased will work.


That is odd. I am able to run generic ram on my X9DR3.

Ram is getting super expensive.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> That is odd. I am able to run generic ram on my X9DR3.
> 
> Ram is getting super expensive.


I've had good luck running random stuff on my Asus boards. Not so much on my Supermicro ones...


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I've had good luck running random stuff on my Asus boards. Not so much on my Supermicro ones...


I got lucky with mine I think.

The Supermicro boards don't have much support for many things. For example, you cannot use Server 2008 R2 on the X9DR3 because it makes USB power cycle.









Really wish there was someone producing better server boards, but I don't think there is much market for it. Companies such as the one I work for just buy Dell or HP servers instead of building their own. Better warranty and reliability that way.

I priced out my server on dells website and it was $8k... So I think I will pass on that.

Although the cases, bios, and little unnecessary lcd screens on the front bezel that show ip addresses are super awesome









Edit:

Has anyone looked at these barebone units before? They seem like a good deal. They include Dual 2011 motherboard, case, and redundant PSU all for $1,549.


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> That is odd. I am able to run generic ram on my X9DR3.
> 
> Ram is getting super expensive.


I am able to run regular desktop ram on my x9DAi with E5-4640v1 chips, but according to Supermicro who responded to my email the bios is not updated to run with anything other than ECC registered ram for E5 V2 chips. They may update the bios later for this board but I am going to get some ecc ram and get these chips working







. Your board and Bios may be different though.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I am able to run regular desktop ram on my x9DAi with E5-4640v1 chips, but according to Supermicro who responded to my email the bios is not updated to run with anything other than ECC registered ram for E5 V2 chips. They may update the bios later for this board but I am going to get some ecc ram and get these chips working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your board and Bios may be different though.


Ah, I see. I do not have a V2 chip yet.

Knowing Supermicro though, they are not going to update the bios.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I am able to run regular desktop ram on my x9DAi with E5-4640v1 chips, but according to Supermicro who responded to my email the bios is not updated to run with anything other than ECC registered ram for E5 V2 chips. They may update the bios later for this board but I am going to get some ecc ram and get these chips working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your board and Bios may be different though.


How many CPUs are you running on that x9DAi board?

You can run two cpus w/non-ecc ram, but once you step up to four...ecc only.

It would be nice if they would update the BIOS to accept non-ecc, like they do with their H8 AMD boards, but I wouldn't hold my breath!!


----------



## Kitler

Wait where are you guys finding 4P intel boards?

Also the efficiency of the e5-4xxx series isn't very good correct?

I am getting ideas again


----------



## arvidab

Wiredzone has them as you're in 'murica (?). 4P's 2011 is very effecient, scubas 4650 is ~700-800W and >900k on the better units iirc.

For reference my 4P G34 uses well over 1kW and gets 880k on the better units.

What sucks with 4P 2011 is the board is very expensive (800+) and you need ECC memory.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Wiredzone has them as you're in 'murica (?). 4P's 2011 is very effecient, scubas 4650 is ~700-800W and >900k on the better units iirc.
> 
> For reference my 4P G34 uses well over 1kW and gets 880k on the better units.
> 
> What sucks with 4P 2011 is the board is very expensive (800+) and you need ECC memory.












What type of case do those boards fit? It just says Form Factor = Proprietary

I found the following 2U barbones system. Seems decent enough, but would put the cost over $4k finished.









Probably should wait till I graduate in March to build something like that. I am getting the builders itch though.


----------



## Zagen30

Well, a number of bigadv folders run theirs without a case. I'm sure some have them in server chassis. I went and tapped my own mobo standoffs in a Xigmatek Elysium, which will just barely hold an Intel 4P motherboard, because I live in a small apartment and the first two options don't work for me.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zagen30*
> 
> Well, a number of bigadv folders run theirs without a case. I'm sure some have them in server chassis. I went and tapped my own mobo standoffs in a Xigmatek Elysium, which will just barely hold an Intel 4P motherboard, because I live in a small apartment and the first two options don't work for me.


Well I put my 2P folder into a server chassis, so I would definitely want to put this one in a case aswell. I am not going to spend $4k on something and have it sit out in the open where it can get damaged.









There must be cases that accommodate this mobo out there. I am too lazy to tap my own holes.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Well I put my 2P folder into a server chassis, so I would definitely want to put this one in a case aswell. I am not going to spend $4k on something and have it sit out in the open where it can get damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There must be cases that accommodate this mobo out there. I am too lazy to tap my own holes.


Then you're stuck with Supermicro's solutions if you don't want to mod anything.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Well I put my 2P folder into a server chassis, so I would definitely want to put this one in a case aswell. I am not going to spend $4k on something and have it sit out in the open where it can get damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There must be cases that accommodate this mobo out there. I am too lazy to tap my own holes.


Mountain Mods sells their Pinnacle which can accept the SM boards...they run around $238 for the case and an extra $125 (last known price) for the SM board mobo tray (special order).

If you get lucky, you can get used AMD H8-capable chassis for $500 but I have no information for used SM H9-capable chassis. New, the H9 chassis run upwards of $800; but even then, you'd have to shell out for active cooling or put up with the server-whine of the stock chassis fans.

EDIT:
The one benefit of using the SM chassis is the redundant gold/platinum PSUs...which you don't get anywhere else!


----------



## arvidab

You could check with @Spotswood, he does tech trays which fits the 4P G34's, he might be able to whip something up for a 4P 2011 board too.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> You could check with @Spotswood, he does tech trays which fits the 4P G34's, he might be able to whip something up for a 4P 2011 board too.


Yeah, just send him your board and he can fix you right up...and then have a template ready for the rest of us!!


----------



## Kitler

The one benefit of using the SM chassis is the redundant gold/platinum PSUs...which you don't get anywhere else!







[/quote]

This. I think this would save money in the end. It is about $1,200 for the mobo alone right now. Combined with buying a separate PSU and Case that is well over the cost of that barbones system.

Question:

Are the E5-4xxx series not getting a v2 refresh?


----------



## arvidab

There are some 4-way capable B3 ES v2 samples on ebay and the likes, at times.

I think I've seen the board go for around 800 in some places. But yes, the SM chassi with the PSU is appealing.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> There are some 4-way capable B3 ES v2 samples on ebay and the likes, at times.


Hmmm Interesting. It looks like nothing official though according to Intels site.

I also wonder when the new E7 Xeons will be coming out. Imagine having eight of those folding.







Does anyone know if that will be on the 2011 socket?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Hmmm Interesting. It looks like nothing official though according to Intels site.
> 
> I also wonder when the new E7 Xeons will be coming out. Imagine having eight of those folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Does anyone know if that will be on the 2011 socket?*


I would expect it to keep with the LGA1567 socket...couldn't see why they'd change it.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

IVB-EX will be 2011-3 and is compatible with HSW-EP.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Well, got the new memory for my V2 rig. I haven't tried overclocking it at all, it's just running at the stock 9-9-9-24. I'm able to get to a 106 BCLK. Anything higher than that results in a 00 code and no POST. Video seems go a little weird when I overclock, so I bet I can't get any higher because of the video card I'm using... All that said, it looks like it's getting 492k PPD on a 8103.


----------



## arvidab

Very nice, ZD! Has the power consumption gone up much?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Very nice, ZD! Has the power consumption gone up much?


Not sure. I'll check it when I get home... There's a 46 car pile up on the freeway right now. Hopefully it's on the opposite side so I don't have to deal with it or else it's gonna be a long ride home.

Oh, and I just bought a GTX 580 to see if it'll help with the OC since the guy in the Z9 owners thread is able to get 114+ using a 580...


----------



## ZDngrfld

So I just remembered my 385 watt at the wall figure was with a GTX 560 in it. I think it was closer to 330 watts without it in there. With the 106 BCLK power usage is at 390 watts.


----------



## BWG

Did I miss anything important in this thread?


----------



## Kitler

I have WU stuck at 99.9%. Anyone know how to fix?

I have had this happen before but I cannot remember what I did to fix it.


----------



## BWG

I think you can restart to cure this.


----------



## scubadiver59

I'm also having some issues, but being stuck isn't one of them...I've had three failures out of ten folds since starting my 6176SE back up.

Never seen this many errors before on a single 4P: GPUs, yes...4Ps, no!









*EDIT:*

The error I'm getting during the aborts is: 8B (overheating)

My temps NEVER get above 45C on CPU #1 and the others are at 39C'ish.

Two of the three aborted early, around the 15-20th step, and one aborted at the VERY END. Go figure!!









Me thinks that there's some erroneous reporting going on here!!!

Anyway, I'm probably going to take the 6176 down, put it in that other SM chassis I have the "bad" mobo in, and run passive heatsinks. No problem with the noise since it's upstairs!!

Still need to RMA that bad board anyway...


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> I have WU stuck at 99.9%. Anyone know how to fix?
> 
> I have had this happen before but I cannot remember what I did to fix it.


Have you tried turning it off and on again?


----------



## BWG

lol


----------



## arvidab

I WILL be powering down my 4P, ASAP after Jan 31st. I will be putting the mobo, CPU's and RAM up for sale.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> I WILL be powering down my 4P, ASAP after Jan 31st. I will be putting the mobo, CPU's and RAM up for sale.


And replacing it with _what?_


----------



## arvidab

Nothing at the moment, unfortunately.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Hmmmm. I may have to pull my 4p down at the same time for some much needed maintenance. I need to replace all the tubing and flush the system. The cheap XSPC tubing I used is all poo-brown color now.


----------



## BWG

Did the temps rise?


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Yes, by ~5-7 degrees across all blocks at constant ambient. I'm pretty sure the plasticiser is starting to goop up my blocks.


----------



## anubis1127

Woah baby, dual stock Westmere EP in action:


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Makin' those big points! Watch out!


----------



## Kitler

So what are people going to do with their equipment once the BigAdv project ends?

I was thinking about selling mine, possibly to the company I work for, because they need more servers.

Is there some reasonable home use for them? I think it is a little overkill as a media server.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Keep folding...


----------



## scubadiver59

D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> So what are people going to do with their equipment once the BigAdv project ends?
> 
> I was thinking about selling mine, possibly to the company I work for, because they need more servers.
> 
> Is there some reasonable home use for them? I think it is a little overkill as a media server.


What else...BOINC'ing CPU projects!


----------



## RushiMP

Continue folding, but I am going to make a new home file / plex server.


----------



## Hukkel

Guys does anyone have the measurements for the mountingholes for a SWTX motherboard?

My own motherboard is in my system attached with a complete loop with rigid tubing so I cannot access it right now.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

SWTXFormfactor.pdf 18k .pdf file


----------



## Hukkel

Have I told you that I love you lately??????


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> So what are people going to do with their equipment once the BigAdv project ends?
> I was thinking about selling mine, possibly to the company I work for, because they need more servers.
> Is there some reasonable home use for them? I think it is a little overkill as a media server.


BOINC'ing is still fertile ground, check out [email protected]! It's a really worthwhile project, also targeting protein folding (but not in the same aspect as FAH), and they've had some success.

I donated mine to the local community college, went for a nice tax deduction. I'll make the switch to multi-GPU folding later this year; I'm excited to see how the Haswell-E chip does, though


----------



## Hukkel

I thought it was due beginning of 2015, the end of big adv I mean.


----------



## decali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I thought it was due beginning of 2015, the end of big adv I mean.


Indeed! (FAH blog and OCN thread about it) Never hurts to make long-term plans though


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Yup. The end is January 31st 2015.









AND! Fun fact, TODAY there is a 24 core minimum requirement going into effect.

https://folding.stanford.edu/home/revised-plans-for-bigadv-ba-experiment/


----------



## btupsx

Looks like Stanford has officially shut down the BA assignment servers. One of my 4P's has been trying to get a new WU for about 3 hours... It was a good run.


----------



## scubadiver59

Like they say, "all good things must come to an end."


----------



## btupsx

Tis true... Was hoping to snag one last BA unit, but finally gave in and switched to vanilla SMP.


----------



## dman811

I know @tictoc and @TechCrazy would love to see them BOINCing.


----------



## btupsx

I'll probably give them some crunching time on Rosetta later in the year, but in the meantime will run them SMP with a 750ti thrown into the board's PCI-e slot. Such a combo will yield about 90% of the PPD they pulled on BA, by my estimates. Not too shabby, especially given the meager power draw of the 750ti.


----------



## ZDngrfld

500k+ PPD has now come to this:


----------



## btupsx

Yikes!!! That's a much steeper drop off than what my Socket F's are experiencing. You *should* be getting about 60% of BA production from SMP, I believe.


----------



## ZDngrfld

I wish that were the case...


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> 500k+ PPD has now come to this:


Are all CPUs chewing on that single workunit? Or are you running one work unit on each cpu?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Are all CPUs chewing on that single workunit? Or are you running one work unit on each cpu?


That's 48 cores chomping away at one WU


----------



## dman811

Ouch.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> That's 48 cores chomping away at one WU


I think part of the issue of the steep production decline is that you're running Core A3; switching to A4/A5 opens up some nice bonuses, which should get you the 60% that SMP is supposed to output.


----------



## dman811

A5 was BigAdv.


----------



## ZDngrfld

So this is interesting...


----------



## dman811

... Huh?


----------



## Linden

We'll just call them "Large Work Units" (my terminology, not Pande Group's).

Announcement by Dr. Kasson: HERE
Quote:


> We have a few new many-core projects released and upcoming.
> Project 8106 is going straight to full FAH, as it's similar to some work units we've run before and is a control for the new projects.
> Project 8107 simulates membrane fusion using tethers analogous to work by our experimental collaborators.
> Project 8108 simulates what happens to membrane fusion when the fusion proteins are defective.


Note that Dr. Kasson is calling these work units "many-core." I have no problem with the terminology. Each of my 4Ps is currently folding a 'many-core' work unit 8108.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> So this is interesting...


Very. Was about to switch a 4P to SMP, when it grabbed one of these 8106's. Duration and intensity seems awfully similar to BA..... a rose by any other name lol??


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Very. Was about to switch a 4P to SMP, when it grabbed one of these 8106's. Duration and intensity seems awfully similar to BA..... a rose by any other name lol??


Seriously seems that way. I just added it to FAHControl on another machine and my 6172s are pumping out 528k PPD...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Funny thing is that with the extended deadline corehacks might be back into business. I think even little i5s would make it in time given enough clocks.


----------



## Hukkel

So what do you have to set the FAH to in terms of flags etc to get those units?
I am on FAH6 but I can ask how to set those new values.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Same as before. You actually don't need flags for one of them (P8106). You'll get a P8106 if you have 24 threads or more AND 2800 MiB RAM or more AND big packets enabled, which you should have if you folded bigadv before. For P8107 and P8108 you'll need beta flag (I think it was -bigbeta on v6).


----------



## Hukkel

So if I turn on my system again it should automatically start doing these?
They basically just changed the bonus points system then?


----------



## Hukkel

Well I restarted the beast. Ran the psmax 1 command and it has started a 8108 workunit now. I will check back in an hour or so to see how it goes and what HFM says about the performance.

Edit: almost 2 hours later. WU 8108, TPF 7:25, 332k credit for the WU and 646k PPD.
The 8102s did better but not bad at all.


----------



## Linden

Quote:


> For P8107 and P8108 you'll need beta flag (I think it was -bigbeta on v6).


Each of my multi-core (48) machines is folded an 8108 yesterday. None of them had "-bigbeta" set. One machine had just "big packets" and "-smp" set. They are all folding 8106s now, configured with big packets, -smp and -bigadv. Frankly, I don't know exact settings are needed!


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Funny thing is that with the extended deadline corehacks might be back into business. I think even little i5s would make it in time given enough clocks.


I think you're right; core hacks are probably definitely in play. Gotta love how PG operates lol..... Just about everything is a big "JK!" with them.


----------



## Hukkel

How are the performance numbers for others?
Is the 8108 the toughest one?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Seriously seems that way. I just added it to FAHControl on another machine and my 6172s are pumping out 528k PPD...


But the PPD per Watt comes into play here...you can fold on two 980s (or 970s) and only about 300w and easily out-point a 4P running the new projects.

My one rig, $keletor, with all five cards active, will put out around 1.7m PPD for ~800w.

I'm loathe to spin up my 4P e5-46xx's for anything that low...ppd-wise


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> But the PPD per Watt comes into play here...you can fold on two 980s (or 970s) and only about 300w and easily out-point a 4P running the new projects.
> 
> My one rig, $keletor, with all five cards active, will put out around 1.7m PPD for ~800w.
> 
> I'm loathe to spin up my 4P e5-46xx's for anything that low...ppd-wise


Your 4 Xeons should push out WAAAAAY more PPD that 500k.

On a sidenote. I was checking stats on http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/

and this is what it said about today:

Hourly Production
Time Points WUs
02.03, 12pm 0 0
02.03, 9am 0 0
02.03, 6am 5,856 1
02.03, 3am 0 0
02.03, 12am 0 0
02.02, 9pm 0 0
02.02, 6pm 0 0
02.02, 3pm 0 0
02.02, 12pm 0 0
02.02, 9am 0 0
02.02, 6am 0 0
02.02, 3am 0 0
02.02, 12am 0 0

I dropped a 8108 this morning. HFM said it was going togive me 330k. But the website says it gave me not even 6k.


----------



## Hukkel

I turned off my machine yesterday again. I did 2 8108 workunits in that day and received a whopping 11k points. I am not about to blow this much energy on 11k PPD.
I don't get it as HFM tells me I should be getting 330K per WU and 660K PPD.

I am folding for a cure, but it is also something fun for me to do trying to get as much points with a system as I can. And this is no fun at all...

edit: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=27327&sid=9f3265daeb0fdc1741d0be870fd87b17&start=15

Everyone seems to be having these issues.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I turned off my machine yesterday again. I did 2 8108 workunits in that day and received a whopping 11k points. I am not about to blow this much energy on 11k PPD.
> I don't get it as HFM tells me I should be getting 330K per WU and 660K PPD.
> 
> I am folding for a cure, but it is also something fun for me to do trying to get as much points with a system as I can. And this is no fun at all...
> 
> edit: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=27327&sid=9f3265daeb0fdc1741d0be870fd87b17&start=15
> 
> Everyone seems to be having these issues.


Seems they fixed something today.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Seems they fixed something today.


Yup I received the bonuspoints yesterday late. On 8108 I am doing around 650k PPD.
I want a 8106 and see how my system likes that one.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quick question, I'm about to fire up my first 2P system (2620v3s) and was curious about these "Large Work Unit" things, do you still have to tell the CPU to fold under BigAdv or does it find it on its own? I'm curious as to what PPD this machine will put out now since these work units are different and with 3x 980s stacked in it as well I would hope good things from this rig...

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Same as before. You actually don't need flags for one of them (P8106). You'll get a P8106 if you have 24 threads or more AND 2800 MiB RAM or more AND big packets enabled, which you should have if you folded bigadv before. For P8107 and P8108 you'll need beta flag (I think it was -bigbeta on v6).


So it should pick it up just fine... hmm I almost thing I should have gone a bit "all out" and got the 2630v3 (8-core) but the 2620v3 will do just fine for me.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Anyone having issues picking up the new WUs? I didn't get any of them yesterday.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkness Sakura*
> 
> Quick question, I'm about to fire up my first 2P system (2620v3s) and was curious about these "Large Work Unit" things, do you still have to tell the CPU to fold under BigAdv or does it find it on its own? I'm curious as to what PPD this machine will put out now since these work units are different and with 3x 980s stacked in it as well I would hope good things from this rig...
> 
> Edit:
> So it should pick it up just fine... hmm I almost thing I should have gone a bit "all out" and got the 2630v3 (8-core) but the 2620v3 will do just fine for me.


Yeah, you should be able to pick one up without flags. Well you need to set packet size to big so that it will be able to download bigger units.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Anyone having issues picking up the new WUs? I didn't get any of them yesterday.


Haven't downloaded one for 2 days. I'll check when the i7 is done folding its last 8106. The server seems to be up though

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/pybeta/serverstat.html


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Haven't downloaded one for 2 days. I'll check when the i7 is done folding its last 8106. The server seems to be up though


How's the i7 doing on them?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

2600K at 4.8GHz seems to do them with 25:45 TPF for ~101k PPD. Haven't had an 8108 on any of the machines.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> 2600K at 4.8GHz seems to do them with 25:45 TPF for ~101k PPD. Haven't had an 8108 on any of the machines.


Wow, respectable


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I think P8106 is probably the best yielding WU for CPUs ever. Only thing that comes close in my memory is P6904 during BA-12 times.


----------



## Linden

8106s are supposed to be available any time now, if I interpret this thread correctly. Is anyone folding one now?
Quote:


> I think P8106 is probably the best yielding WU for CPUs ever.


With the re-release, the K factors will change. I believe the K factor will be lower. We'll see.


----------



## ZDngrfld

I've got 8106s going on two rigs. I had to switch them both to bigbeta to get anything other than 7504s


----------



## Linden

Hey, thanks for the update.

Flags: I've got the following set: -smp, -bigbeta, -betateam, -bigadv. Besides -bigbeta, what else, if anything, do you have set?

Also, are you running HFM.net? What are the PPD projections for your systems?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Linden*
> 
> Hey, thanks for the update.
> 
> Flags: I've got the following set: -smp, -bigbeta, -betateam, -bigadv. Besides -bigbeta, what else, if anything, do you have set?
> 
> Also, are you running HFM.net? What are the PPD projections for your systems?


I'm running V7 so my config looks like:

Code:



Code:


<!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
<client-type v='bigbeta'/>
<cpus v='48'/>
<max-packet-size v='big'/>

I had a power outage overnight and the 6172s didn't start folding properly so my PPD is wonky. Let me finish this WU and I'll post some proper stats.


----------



## ZDngrfld

So I'm assuming something has changed for the credit on these WUs. I used to get over 600k and now I'm under 200k. Awesome


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, lol my 2600K is only doing 29.7k PPD on a P8106. I guess BA died after all


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, lol my 2600K is only doing 29.7k PPD on a P8106. I guess BA died after all


Yeah the corrected K Factor annihilated the PPD output..... Oh well?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

R.I.P. Bigadv

July 2009 - February 2015


----------



## Linden

Thanks for updating us.

If that evaluation of production, as expressed by PPD, turns out to be typical, then it will by time to point my hardware at other DC projects. Or perhaps, I may sell these machines on eBay and use the proceeds for building GPU folders. (I dread the thought of having to post and monitor all this hardware on eBay!







)


----------



## dman811

So do it on Amazon. Their fees are less than eBay anyways.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Yeah... I'm done.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Yeah... I'm done.


No folding the "large work unit" guys? I actually just did a count on how many threads you have, including your gaming rigs... 176, I'd see why you'd be done.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> R.I.P. Bigadv
> July 2009 - February 2015



















I thought this change was ...ok ... but this backing up to 200k ppd again is just bad.

Wondering if this again will be temporarily. Perhaps they just cleaned up their left over BA units.


----------



## Linden

Sad to say, I do not think it's temporary. I turned off all multi-core Folders. If Pande Group tells me that "many-dore" work units' science value is only the same as (ancient) standard SMP units, then 675 Watts per Folding machine is not justified. It's time to find another charity.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Linden*
> 
> Sad to say, I do not think it's temporary. I turned off all multi-core Folders. If Pande Group tells me that "many-dore" work units' science value is only the same as (ancient) standard SMP units, then 675 Watts per Folding machine is not justified. It's time to find another charity.


I have the same feeling









CPU folding already was a thing of the past to me as the energy use was far too high for the apparent need for the units.
multicore still was comparable, but now even this is done.

They basically want everyone to buy GPUs


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I have the same feeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU folding already was a thing of the past to me as the energy use was far too high for the apparent need for the units.
> multicore still was comparable, but now even this is done.
> 
> *They basically want everyone to buy GPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT'S A CONSPIRACY!!!


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> IT'S A CONSPIRACY!!!


----------



## Linden

I had turned off all my Folding boxes (4Ps). This evening I thought I'd validate what others have been saying; so I started one of the beasts, which promptly downloaded one of the re-released 3.9 K factor 8106s. Yup, unfortunately, it's producing at one-third the rate of the former Bigadv work units. Pande Group has spoken and has told us what the scientific value is to them. It's not high. At over 650 Watts per 4P when Folding, this no longer makes economic sense to me. If I'm going to consume that much power, I need to perceive that the value of my contributions means more. If the GPUs' contributions now really are that much more important, so be it. PG spoke loud and clear; and they warned us a year ago. Machines are turned off. Time to sell them off and find a new charity. Those of you still multi-core Folding have my respect. Thanks for doing good.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Linden*
> 
> I had turned off all my Folding boxes (4Ps). This evening I thought I'd validate what others have been saying; so I started one of the beasts, which promptly downloaded one of the re-released 3.9 K factor 8106s. Yup, unfortunately, it's producing at one-third the rate of the former Bigadv work units. Pande Group has spoken and has told us what the scientific value is to them. It's not high. At over 650 Watts per 4P when Folding, this no longer makes economic sense to me. If I'm going to consume that much power, I need to perceive that the value of my contributions means more. If the GPUs' contributions now really are that much more important, so be it. PG spoke loud and clear; and they warned us a year ago. Machines are turned off. Time to sell them off and find a new charity. Those of you still multi-core Folding have my respect. Thanks for doing good.


Yup, PG has certainly made their position clear. Still, I thought there was a backlogged glut of SMP units needing to be folded? Guess not so much? Personally, I'm going to run my 4P's until summer approaches, then shut them down for good. At least they nicely heat up the room they're installed in, makes it worthwhile. However, once summer rolls around and substantial cooling costs are required..... Forget about it.


----------



## Hukkel

I am in talks now with my boss if I can put the 4P in the server room at work and [email protected] 4 free or for work energy use which is a way lower price per KW/h than for consumers.


----------



## RushiMP

I just noticed the steep drop off in [H] PPD, the end of BA has changed the balance of the top teams with EVGA sitting far far ahead.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> I just noticed the steep drop off in [H] PPD, the end of BA has changed the balance of the top teams with EVGA sitting far far ahead.


That's assuming EVGA doesn't do what I've done... I'm currently sitting on 7 GTX 980s, even with those I don't suspect my PPD to be even close to that of people like "war" in Hardware.no... that 8M+ PPD is stupidly high. Although I may have joined the multi-processor system group a bit too late with my 2P system...


----------



## Hukkel

7 980s wow. Still a pretty high output there.


----------



## Darkness Sakura

True, but it still isn't high enough to compete with what I think are GPU farms... the only advantage I have is I most likely have a much lower power bill than they do as my current rig is folding on 3 980s and it consumes roughly 634W or about 14kWh per day.


----------

